# ICSI/IVF/FET October/November Buddies wanted!!



## Plex

:hi: 

Well I never thought I'd be here starting ANOTHER IVF thread!! :coffee: 

4th cycle for me hoping its my lucky cycle!

Im doing ICSI this time after a zero fertilization on my 3rd cycle. This is our last one as we will be financially broken afterwards. Just hope it works!!

Is there ANYONE out there who wants to compare notes through this process - whether your first IVF or one of many - all welcome! :flower: 

I look forward to chatting!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey plex just stalking threads and have seen this ! 

Am so happy your having another bash at it !!! I'll keep my toes crossed for you ! 
And really hope you produce the same amount off eggs so you can have lots of chances :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks huni!! So excited yet nervous! Hopefully we'll have the same response and get some of my stubborn eggies to fertilize! 

This will be our last shot as were about broke! Im going to try to loose weight in the next month or so too, need to shed about a stone and a half! 

Hows life treating u and ur lil family? xxxx


----------



## kaye

Hi

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle plex xx

We are waiting for our consultation at St marys so hopefully out first cycle could be october/November. No idea what to expect.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Plex, 

I'll hang out with you for a while :). We won't start IVF process until October since the doctor only does ER and ET on odd months of the year. Plus, we are going on a one last big vacation next month and will be gone for a whole month. Plus, I need to have a surgery first for tubal ligation. So here I am, just waiting..waiting and more waiting :). 

I am sorry to hear that your first 3 IVFs did not work. But, my doctor said yesterday that FET actually works better than fresh. So FX, the fourth time is it for you! I am also trying to loose some weight before we start the whole process. I figure I have a couple of months to try. But once we start, the doctor doesn't want me to worry about losing weight since it put stress on the body. I am starting BCP at the end of this month and this will be our first IVF :). I am looking forward to it! :)


----------



## Plex

:hi: Kaye+ Ilovetomatoes!

Kaye - Any questions just ask away :D Good luck for your consultation hun, its so much to take in. Make sure you take a note pad and pen to jot anything down you may forget :thumbup: they generally give you a load of paperwork/info anyway but it doesnt hurt to be prepared :) I hope you get ur appointment through asap! xx

Ilovetomatoes - Im thinking i'll be starting more like the middle/end of October now as hubby has to have karotyping test done + Cystic fybrosis screening, those tests take up to 10weeks to come back!! So that takes us to mid october straight away :( Looking back in my diary (ies) my karotyping/cf bloods took 9 and a half weeks to come back so we have a wait for sure :(

Ooooo I hope you have a nice holiday!! A whole month sounds lovely! 

I hope your surgery goes smoothly when you get to it :hugs: 

The whole process is exciting isnt it??? Its like finally this will work! We have help! I still get excited even after my failures - its good to look forward :) We've had so many tests and last cycle the only problem was the zero fertilization so im sure this cycle we will have cracked it! 

I hope you are both lucky first timers for sure!:thumbup::hugs: Its exciting to have some buddies to go through this process with too xx


----------



## kaye

It's soooooo good that you have such a positive attitude! I really think that helps . Maybe it's a case of saving the best till last. I read that a lot of first ivf fail because you need to find out what works for your body. So hopefully they know everything now and you have the best chance of success. You sure deserve it xx


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun! :hugs: Some people are very lucky and get that first ivf success - i do hope you are one of those people! Im of the same opinion about ivf everyone is different so a slightly different approach works for each of us, sometimes though figuring out what works just takes a little longer for some of us :) 

Although it better bloomin work this time as we've run outta cash!! :haha: 

When do you go in for your consultation? xx


----------



## kaye

Are you self funding? That must be expensive. 

Well we had all blood redone on 15th July and they said maximum of 12 weeks from there for consultation which is early October. Hubby goes for up to date sperm analysis on 20th August and then we should receive the appointment after that. So just another waiting game. 

How long have you been ttc? We have been trying since October 2009, got referred had all tests to be told I was to overweight for any help so for the last 18 months I have been working hard to lose weight. I have now lost 4 stone 12 lb and finally have bmi of 29! SO they can't say no to me now! Even though they have said to try to lose more!


----------



## Plex

Well done u!!!! :happydance: 4 Stone 12lb is AWESOME!!!!! bet ur dead chuffed!! :hugs: That bmi is good too - I know what u mean about loosing weight though, every time i go in the doc always goes on about my weight and at the moment im not too bad :shrug: kinda annoys me as other people i know get up the duff and weigh a lot more and have worse lifestyles! 

I have to say though getting ourselves in the 'right place' physically speaking can only be for the best? 

we are private funding :grr: here you only get one 'go' on the nhs. Pees me right off as we had our son with minimal intervention and that was classed as our 'go'. We tried for 4.5 years to get him and are so lucky! - he's our miracle considering all the problems we have discovered ttc#2 :cloud9: 

we've spent quite a bit - i keep all reciepts but darednt tot it all up! But i will give it a go now.....we did 12 cycles of clomid + trigger = (£40ish per trigger shot + £100 for all clomid) 400 for the first cycle monitoring wise. 

The first ivf was an egg sharing cycle, so free ivf and meds - we paid for extra meds though totalling about £300. 
2nd ivf was free as we donated all the eggs - paid for meds though at about £700. Oh we also had use of the embryoscope at £360
last ivf cost 4,500 or there abouts - we borrowed money from my mum.
this cycle will be about the same :shrug: there have been other costs, for bloods tests and procedures etc so id say in total about 15,000 including car parking, time off work etc. DAMN.....now i know why ive out off doing that :( 

couldve damn near paid our mortgage off with that!! 

We started trying for #2 nov 2011 so coming up to 3 years. I was scared it would take 4.5years again so wanted to start asap, but now i just think it may never happen :(

12 weeks is a long time! I really hope u get a call for the consultation before then and if not that you get started asap after it! How does ur hubby feel about doing his 'bit' I think men always feel so much pressure by it all.

I really hope u both dont have to wait for too long! xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, 

I finally caught up with all the posts :). 

Plex, I am surprise that your IVF doesn't automatically include ICSI. 

So far, we've done all the basic tests. Blood tests, SA, and HSG. Hubby needs to do another SA for Kruger's Strict Morphology testing and I will have an U/S on Monday...I think. According to our IVF doc, the Kruger's test will determine whether or not they will need to do ICSI so we don't have to waste time and eggs. If the sperm doesn't pass the Kruger's test, then they will strictly do ICSI without even trying for a natural insemination. I am okay with the whole thing. I just want a baby at this point. The doc did tell me that he would be going through the aggressive route with us because of my age (I will be 39 in a month :)) but to tell him if I change my mind. 

I hear you on how expensive this whole process is. Luckily, the majority of the blood tests and surgery is covered by our insurance and we only have to pay $25. But, we have to pay off the whole IVF procedure (without doc's fees and medication but included ICSI and Assisted Hatching if necessary) before they put our name on November list. It hurts a bit to surrender $12k but I am sure in the end it will all be worth it :). 

I was talking to my IVF doc, well..actually my husband asked the question, regarding weight. My BMI is 32 and we asked if it needs to be lower. He said not to worry about it. If I can loose the weight, great! If not, he doesn't want me to stress about it. He did mention that women with lower BMI have lower success in IVF. He said he doesn't know why but it's true with a lot of his patient. 

So ladies, don't worry too much about it :). Hey, maybe we can be weight loss buddies while waiting for our IVFs :D. I have nothing else going on beside waiting for the whole process to start. 

I am worried about the medication though. I am very sensitive to medication so hopefully it won't make me sick much. Plus, taking time off work for the necessary every other day scan after I start the injections. 

We just started TTC last November so not too long ago. Even that, it feels like a long and emotional journey already. And that's nothing compare to both of you. Yaay to both of you for being strong women!

Hope you ladies are doing good and enjoying your weekend :).


----------



## Morana

I guess I'll join too
Going back in Sept for my first FET cycle, I hope. I have to re-do my physical this month and hopefully it'll be OK. 
Ilovetomatoes, 12k is about the same they quoted us for a fresh cycle with ICSI and assisted hatching too. Did you just get one cycle? In the end we went for the risk-sharing program and I'm glad we did now since my fresh cycle this spring proved to be such a disaster... Luckily, I got two frosties out of it!

Plex, I wish you lots of luck. Four cycles, wow! 

Kaye, good luck to you too! You have plenty of time to get ready for your first go.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone! We'll be doing icsi try3 in october. I was wondering whether or not it was too early to start an October thread but you beat me to it :D
This is what we're doing differently next time-
-endometrial scratch
-not egg sharing (we did that on both of our other cycles)
-2 weeks unpaid leave and 1 week annual leave during stims, ER and ET leaving me loads of time for this forum ; )

Wishing everyone lots of :dust: and :bfp:'s!!
Xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, 

We'll also be doing our 3rd icsi cycle in early Oct. Have booked in pre appointments for Sept and emotions are kicking in again already...excitement, fear, worry. 

I will also be having a scratch for the 1st time and I'm hopeful about the stats I've read! 

Wishing everyone lots of luck. I found this forum a real support during previous cycles as it's so lovely to share with people who really understand what we go through! 
Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Morana, yes. That's for 1 cycle only. If that cycle fail, then FET is another $5k. However, my IVF doc said that FET actually works better than fresh. We weren't offered any egg sharing program. Plus, DH is uncomfortable with that idea. 

Jungle, I am jealous of your time off! :D I wish I have more time to take off from work :). 

Hi Bumpsparkle :)


----------



## Morana

Ilovetomatoes said:


> We weren't offered any egg sharing program. Plus, DH is uncomfortable with that idea.

LOL, no, not egg-sharing, we are uncomfortable with that idea at this stage ourselves. I meant risk-sharing program, our office offers one where we pay for 2 fresh+2 frozen cycles but the total cost comes out a little lower that 2 fresh would be. 

Hi Bumpsparkle and Jungleland! Good luck on your cycles, 3rd time must be the charm :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ohhh..that sounds great! I don't think they offered anything like that for our hospital. They only offered a good deal if you do 1 embryo transfer only then you can transfer 2 more times for free if you qualify. Unfortunately, due to my age, I am not qualified for those. grrr..


----------



## chimmi

Can I join? We will be having or #1 ICSI in early October (I think) just waiting on my blood test this week for FSH level..
My BMI was 27 at my last appointment but I think it's crept up to 28 now as I can't stop eating ..! (I think it's nerves) so I really could do with losing a stone before we start but I just cannot get the motivation!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Chimmi, Hi! :wave: :)

I thought you are going to start sooner than October? Hmm..might mistaken you with someone else :). 

It's so easy to gain weight. Usually it only takes 2 days for me! hahahaha. But losing the weight, boy oh boy. 1 week to loose 2lbs if I am lucky! You can do it Chimmi!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone! What a great mix of ladies, let's make the time fly to October with lots of chat :) :hugs:
I'm looking forward to my time off, I struggled with managing work stress and ivf stress last time, despite my manager knowing what I was doing. 
Just need to be careful watching the pennies, because 2 weeks without pay is a lot! But want to fill my stimming days with nice things, spending time with my mum who's retired and friends on mat leave or who work part time. 
Definitely hoping 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Plex

Ilovetomatoes - :D paying any amount of money hurts! More than the injections i think too :haha: we have to pay at the baseline scan. Weight loss buddies sounds great!! I was good and had a beef stew today cooked in water and all fat cut off with loads of veg :) I take a lot of will power to eat healthy lol. Have u changed ur diet much? xx

Kaye - How are u hun? xx

Morana - :hi: Good luck for ur FET - will u be doing a medicated or natural FET? xx

Jungleland - :hi: I thoroughly recommend time off from work :thumbup: ive just gone back after a month off - and my last cycle was such a flop i was glad to be off! Are you paying all in for this next cycle? Wish u the best of luck hun! xx

Bumpsparkle - :hi: Wishing u luck for ur cycle! The endo scratch increases chances by quite a bit so its good to do :D Ive had one this last cycle :thumbup: xx

Chimmi - :hi:lol Im the same with the eating! I know i should stop but i just cant help myself :dohh: my bmi is around 28 too now and my weight is still going up and up. Good luck for your cycle! xx

Afm - not up to alot AT ALL, been shopping bought supplements (lots of them!) been working - i do nights *sigh* hate nights, love my bed :) I have 9 weeks 3 days left till hubbies blood test results are back :coffee: not that im counting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Plex, I've been cooking soups for lunches and dinner at times. Adding more fruit and veggies to my diet. Starting last week, I exercise twice a day (luckily I own a treadmill so don't have to drive back and forth to the gym). Short exercise in the morning before work (approx. 20 minutes or so) and 30 minutes at night. A few days ago, DH came home with a box of chips!!! Arrrgghh!!! Told him to take it with him to work. I don't want to see any chips, ice cream, chocolate chip cookies, cookies, any type of super sweet stuff in the house. I do wear Nike Fuelband everyday and I found it very helpful to motivate myself to move more. 

AFM, I have an appointment with the IVF nurse today. But, I am not sure what it's for ahahahha. It could be for U/S or an IVF class. Either way, DH is coming with me so in case it's a class, he can help me later on with injections :D. Two more weeks to go before I can start BCP. I think after that time will go faster :D.


----------



## Plex

Yeah once you start the bcp things should move a bit quicker as ur doing something towards ur ivf :thumbup:

I just cant help myself as far as foods concerned! I did get that Davina's fit in fifteen dvd - did that before my last ivf and OMG its GOOD! really feeling the burn, tried the abs workout and it nearly killed me! couldnt even do some of them! im sooooo unfit! think im going to have to start doing that again :( oh the joys of treatment and what we do to get pregnant. 

Hope ur appointment goes well today :) xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I found that the best exercise for me is jogging. I am a slow jogger :)
Just finished with my appt. It's a surprise u/s to check my uterus, follicles, saline ultrasound, & mock transfer. I have 12 follicles on each side and normal uterus. Yaayyy. Super excited. The RE said he doesn't see any problems so far and everything should be pretty easy :)

I tried P90x and know people who are successful using it. But it's a very hard exercise regime.


----------



## Jungleland

Great news ilovetomatoes, it sounds like your appointment went well.
plex- yes I'm paying this time too. 
1st cycle egg share ICSI with surgical sperm recovery = approx 2k
2nd cycle egg share ICSI with frozen sperm = approx 1.4k
This time....3rd cycle ICSI with endo scratch and frozen sperm = approx 4k (plus another £450 if we are lucky enough to have embies to freeze) eak! We pay the 4k on day2 scans/bloods. Handing over the card DEFINITELY hurts more than the injections!:haha:
I need to exercise too, I think it'll help me feel strong for ICSI. Been doing ad hoc cycling but weather here has taken a turn for the worse so maybe an exercise vid might be the way to go! Xxx


----------



## kaye

Hey 

How much time do you need off work for ivf the first couple of weeks. I have told my manager that we are having ivf and she said I can work the time back or have unpaid leave. Just want her to be aware of all the facts.


----------



## kaye

Ilovetomatoes - appointment went well you must be very happy especially RE saying everything should be pretty easy. Bet your feeling good x

Plex - I'm good thanks and how are you? Had a bad weekend with the food and wine.. back on track and no alcohol for me for a while. I am following a diet called metabolic effect it's amazing. Limited carbs at each meal and lots of fibre and protein. 

Well we are just waiting for hubby to have another SA on 20th August and then hoping we should get our appointment through. Really want it before the 12 week mark as I'm getting frustrated how the weeks are dragging.


----------



## lizzie78

Hey Plex,

I think we will be doing a FET in October/November although won't know for sure until our appointment on 2nd Sept. My diet went brilliantly until about an hour ago today. this morning was slimming world perfect and I have just ruined it by eating SIX (!) digestive biscuits :wacko: I think because I know I'm going on holiday in a few days I can't get my head back into it. hopefully when I get back i'll knuckle down :winkwink:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Plex - hope we are right about the scratch! I'm a bit frustrated it wasn't offered in cycles 1 or 2 tbh considering the benefits. 

Did you have the scratch on day 21 of the previous cycle (ie about a week before the ivf cycle?) Also did it hurt much? I'm picturing it's a bit like ET? Do you need a full bladder (I hate it when they say that!) x


----------



## lizzie78

Kaye, I didn't take any time off in the first few weeks of my IVF cycle. I made the time up with work to cover my scan appointments and just took a day off for Egg Collection. I worked the day of Embryo Transfer and then took the first week of TWW off as annual leave. It's personal choice whether to take time off after ET but I have a stressful job with lots of travelling so decided it was the right thing fo rme to do.


----------



## Morana

*Plex*, looks like it's a medicated FET since I've been promised patches. Now I'm a bit concerned with that since I have an allergy to adhesive... having a bandaid on for 15 minutes leaves me with a burn-looking patch of contact dermatitis! 

You guys are so strong with the weight loss! I never have enough willpower and something always happens to me whenever I try to start exercising :-D Technically, I could stand to lose quite a bit but I was also told by my doctor not to stress about it since I'm regular and ovulating just fine on my own. 

*Ilovetomatoes*, it's too bad your clinic doesn't offer the option, I find a bit of comfort in the set price :) It does turn into a bad deal though if you have a baby on the first fresh cycle, that would mean you'd pay about twice as much... But since we were given 50% chance for the first fresh cycle, we went for it and good thing we did.

afm - Spoke to IVF nurse and I have to re-do my physical, set the appointment for the 18th. At least waiting for the appointment makes waiting for the cycle shorter :D And then I have a week of vacations on 23rd, that'll make it go faster too. Can't wait, I haven't taken a vacation in almost a year :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, wow...that's pretty expensive for blood tests. 4K!! I thought you guys get one free IVF treatment in England? Do you have to go through the private route? I heard that the wait could be pretty long for IVF. 

Kaye, I was told by my doctor that I only need 2 days off to rest after ET. But, a full day for ER. We did a mock transfer yesterday to make sure that there will not be any surprise on ET day. It wasn't bad at all. No pain. Just minor discomfort. Hang in there Kaye. It'll come before we know it :). 

Morana, I can see how that can get expensive if the first one work. But there is always something to worry about and possibility of the embryos don't take, it's good to know that you have a safety net. By physical, do you mean that you have to re-take all of the blood tests? I hear you about vacation!!! Can't wait. It'll make the wait much shorter. 

I am quite happy to know that everything will hopefully go well. But, a bit worried and hope that the medication they'll give me won't be too strong. I am afraid of having OHSS. I can't imagine how many follicles I'd have later if now, without medication, I already have 24 (4-5 days due to ovulate). I couldn't figure out the counts. He counted really fast. I counted 2 and he was already at 5 ahahhaha. I know it's hard for some of us and we all have different challenges to face. So Ladies, I apologize if I am sounding a bit too obnoxious with the follicle count. 

Also, in addition to exercise, I've been going to acupuncturist. I can't say that it works since so far nothing is happening. But, the sessions do relax me more. 

Everyone else, Hi :wave: :)


----------



## Plex

*ILoveTomatoes *- Yay for mock transfer!!!!! Awesome number of follicles too! 

Im deep cleaning my house hoping thats my exercise for the week :haha: xx

*Kaye *- I would say from when u start stimms as you'll have an u/s every few days.. I remember long protocol, baseline scan day 2 then first stim scan day 8 then a scan every other day after that. Short protocol, baseline scan, then scan 6 days later then every other day after that.

I would say time off during treatment depends on if you can get away with just nipping out for scans and making the time up later. Also you will need at least 3 days off - day of egg collection and two days after. Day of transefer you could nip out of work to do - take a half day or just the day off. Lots of people dont take any time off in the tww, it all depends on how u feel about it all - no regrets and all that! 

I took a month off work from half way through stimms till a week or so after results - glad i did if im honest as my cycle, towards the end was awful and i couldnt face work. 

Ive never heard of that diet before - is it complicated? Im not good with complicated things lol xx

*Lizzie* - hiya hun!! :D It couldve been worse, you couldve eaten the whole pack! You had the will power to stop :thumbup: where are you going on ur hols? xx

*Bump* - Yeah i had it around day 21 - it has to be done 7-10 days after ovulation (i think) Well i had a biopsy taken aswell which was uncomfortable and i was glad when it was over and done with! I think the scratch wont be as bad, they did take quite a large biopsy form me so thats why i was uncomfy. dont think u need a full bladder, although dont quote me on that as i cant remember :dohh: brain like a colander most of the time :haha: xx

*Morana* - Im no good when it comes to weight loss either - i have no get up and go :( wish i did! are you going to ask about the patches? Im sure they'll have an alternative? 

Is that appointment on the 18th August? if so, not long till that! Enjoy ur holiday too hun, u going anywhere nice? xx

*Jungle* - Why is it sooo damned expensive???? Not right at all, feel like we're exploited :( We have to pay 3165 for ICSI, 1000 for meds or there abouts then if we want the embryoscope its 400 for that too! Also for consultant lead care its an extra 200-300! so in total 4865 :( All this money we shell out, hope it bloody works this time! lolol xx


----------



## Morana

Ilovetomatoes said:


> By physical, do you mean that you have to re-take all of the blood tests?

Not yet, my blood tests expire in December and hopefully I either won't need them or manage to re-do them before my insurance deductible resets again. It's the annual exam with cultures and pap smear the way I understood it. The only thing that scares me there is that my right ovary has been bothering me for the past few weeks and now I'm afraid that they'll say it's back to surgery with me. I have a chocolate cyst on my right that was small in the spring but who knows what's going on with it now. 

*Kaye*, I took a couple days off for transfer and worked from home the day after ER. I was in a bit of pain after retrieval but I'm lucky enough to work in IT and to be able to work from home whenever I need to. Going to work and sitting in a chair that day after retrieval was def out of the question. Actually, now I wish I would take couple days off or worked from home before retrieval too, it got really uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Plex

*ILT* - acupuncture relaxes me too! Its like a therapy session aswell, the lady that does mine is so nice and helps me come to terms with everything that we're going through :D 

They will keep a close eye on you OHSS wise for sure - make sure u drink plenty of sports drinks to keep yourself hydrated and dont be afraid to call ur clinic if you have any possible OHSS symptoms - they'll be happy to help even if it is just to reassure you :hugs: xx


----------



## Jungleland

Kaye- for my 1st 2 cycles I only had minimal time off work (all scans and bloods at my clinic are dome before 10am which is within my flexi start time so I didnt have to have special leave for this, then 1 day off for egg collection followed by 2 recovery days and 1 day off for embryo transfer and half a day off for the prenancy test result! I've fallen lucky and had the weekend as my recovery days so only really had a couple of days leave. My work gives 37hours (5 days) ivf leave per year which I can dib into bit by bit or all in one go. Very lucky in that respect.

I'm changing things up for our 3rd and possibly final cycle, so taking a batch of unpaid and annual leave to see if it helps us get our :bfp:

Plex I agree it feels like exploitation, I'm convinced that whenever we get to the end of our journey it'll all suddenly become free on NHS, sods law!

ilovetomatoes We're ineligble for free nhs treatment due to my OH having children from a prev. relationship.. sadly its not taken into account that Ive never had a biological child myself. I didn't have to wait at all for my first cycle, possibly due to the fact I was paying private or eggsharing when they were short on donors xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Bumpsparkle said:


> Plex - hope we are right about the scratch! I'm a bit frustrated it wasn't offered in cycles 1 or 2 tbh considering the benefits.
> 
> Did you have the scratch on day 21 of the previous cycle (ie about a week before the ivf cycle?) Also did it hurt much? I'm picturing it's a bit like ET? Do you need a full bladder (I hate it when they say that!) x

Hi, I'm having scratch for try#3 too and wasn't offered it before now either. Mine's pencilled in for day21 of my sept cycle. I've heard mixed reviews about it being painful/painless. It's not got a very pleasant sounding name has it! Scratch! :shrug: xxxx


----------



## kaye

What is a scratch ladies? You can tell I'm a newbie to all this ivf!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Plex, I so need to deep clean my house. Wanna come over after you are done with yours? ahhahaah :winkwink: So how much and how long should you keep drinking the sports drinks? 

Morana, hopefully there is nothing wrong with your right ovary. Btw, what is a chocolate cyst? 

Jungle, oh woow. I've never heard work gives leave for IVF treatment. Yay for you! That really sucks that you were not eligible. Something is just wrong about that regulation!

Afm, I just got my IVF schedule from my doctor. They are putting me on the Antagonist protocol (I think this is the most common one?). I will start stim on 10/24 and hopefully ER on 11/05. THEN, I received a phone call from the pharmacy for the meds. OMG!! I almost died. It comes with $4100 price tag!! I was expecting to pay in to the thousand but $4k! Holy guacamole! Hopefully, the other two pharmacies will quote me cheaper prices. I got referred to Walgreens and Avella. Any ladies in the US familiar with this? 

Now that one credit card commercial keeps playing in my head. IVF= $12k + Doctor's visits=$2k + labs & extras = $1k + surgery + IVF meds $4k = baby...priceless.


----------



## Jungleland

Kaye- endometrial scratch is when the doc scratches the lining of the womb in the cycle BEFORE you start injections. Generally around day21. I'm told it's a short procedure with no anaesthetic, just like a smear test but they pass through cervix with a small catheter and scratch around. The idea being that an embryo will find a place to snuggle in after embryo transfer better than if the endometrial lining was smoother. Uk clinics only seem to offer it after 2 previous failed attempts but might be worth asking your doc about it. It's costing me approx 140pounds 

Ilovetomatoes - im not in the US but ive been on the antagonist protocol twice and will be on it again around the same dates as you in October so we'll be able to compare notes! Any questions just ask :hugs: Xxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all. Not sure if I am doing this correctly. This is my first post on BnB. I have been a follower for a couple of years but never posted before. My husband and I are starting our first ICSI cycle in October. It would be great to share the experience with you all.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Psalm, welcome! I think there are a few of us starting in October :).


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Ilovetomatoes. It's all so overwhelming getting started with everything and hoping it all goes well, but being prepared in case it doesn't. We have male factor infertility - hubby has very low sperm count, poor morphology and motility. He had a varicocelectomy in February which made little-to-no difference, so we are on to ICSI. 

How does everyone cope with not getting stressed? Anyone tried acupunture?


----------



## kaye

Hey psalm. Welcome to the post.

Hopefully I will be starting in Oct/Nov too will know at next appointment.

I haven't tried acupuncture. Have you? To be honest I could do with finding something as I don't do well with my emotions and stress levels at times even though it has got better. X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I've been doing acupuncture for a couple of month now. I found it relaxing but after a while between IVF treatment and IVF meds, acupuncture has become a little more expensive. So, I am taking a break until October. Then, I'll visit my acupuncturist weekly just to make sure we have quality eggs. 

In term of stress, well...nothing much that we can do right now beside waiting. Once I received my treatment schedule, I pretty much calmed down. We will start Stim at the end of October, ER and ET at the beginning of November, and hopefully we'll find out the result before thanksgiving :). 

The acupuncture helps w/ managing stress. Probably because I feel that I am doing something to up our chances in having a baby or two :). 

Give it a try and see how you like it ladies. Or, you can also try a massage. 

Kaye, when is your next appointment?


----------



## chimmi

Psalm hi!
Me and hubby are having ICSI too (due to male factor-abnormally low count and poor everything really!)
We hope to start in October (I'm waiting for rubella immunity as they won't start without it so six weeks after booster which is next Tuesday and we can start)

I haven't tried acupuncture although I am interested, I'm trying not to spend excess money though as I will be having days off work unpaid to go and have our IVF done!
Haven't really got to the point of being stressed yet, I'm just really keen to start so hopefully that won't be an issue for me!
Keep us updated and good luck :)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi chimmi! Hi kaye! Good luck to you all!

I have definitely been thinking about acupuncture - I have a stressful job, so don't want to add issues of my own to an already problematic situation with my husband. Turns out my mother did acupuncture recently (not for fertility obviously) and she really liked it. Kaye - I will let you know if I try it out. I guess it can't hurt, right ;)

Chimmi - sorry you are in a similar position to me. I think it has been really hard on my husband. He thinks he has failed me - which I don't think at all, obviously, but I do think it's a pride wounder for him. He basically shut down when a friend of his announced their pregnancy, so hoping this all works out. 

Has anyone heard of the non-lupron 1+1 protocol? It doesn't involve any BCPs which I was surprised about.


----------



## chimmi

Sorry to hear he's not taking it well. 
My husband has been fine (unless he is taking it bad and is hiding it from me!)


----------



## Morana

*Kaye* - Yes! There are no better news for me right now than no surgery :) I'm glad my doc doesn't want to do any extra surgery on my at all unless absolutely necessary. I had issues already with scar tissue from previous surgeries and D&C I had to have in May did not improve the situation with that either. 

*ILT,* it's a FET cycle so I start BCP in September, then lupron and estrogen patches and ET sometime in October. Hopefully my snowbabies will want to lose that 'snow' prefix and become just 'babies' :D

Hi *Psalm*, welcome! My OH also has issues with sperm count. Doesn't seem like it ever upset him, really, since he first found out about it in the phase of his life when he didn't want to have children at all. He does think sometimes that he let me down, but perks up really fast thinking about not having to do anything to prevent unwanted pregnancies :)


----------



## Plex

:hi: all - not been online much, had a few problems at home/work so been busy!

nothing much is going on with me, i did get an appointment through for our nursing info session for the 26th September so then we're good to go when hubbies results get back :)

Hope u are all well :flower: x


----------



## kaye

Hi. 

Hubby gone for SA at St Marys today. That's the last thing needed for our file. Just got to wait for appointment for consultation. Providing not surprises from AMH test (only one I've never had done) then it should just be treatment plan and ring up first day of my next cycle.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all. 

Just booked in for my first acupuncture session on Tuesday. Supposed to be one of the best fertility acupuncture places in NY so here goes. Will let you know how it goes. Has anyone had any success getting their OH's to get acupuncture too? I read that it can be very helpful for male factor as well. My DH lives in another country at the moment so I can't get him to come with me to anything. 

That's just another complicating factor in our IVF cycle. He will be visiting for only a week in October and we will be fertilizing any eggs they retreive from me with his frozen sperm. Has anyone used their DH's frozen sperm in previous cycles? I have no information on the thawing process and how successful it is.


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome Psalm! 

Sorry girls, I've been AWOL for a bit too, like Plex I've been very busy but the good thing is that time is flying towards October! 

Psalm - we have OH's sperm on ice (surgical sperm recovery resulted in 5 straws of sperm) we used some fresh in firstcycle then frozen in second cycle, we got around 50% fertilisation rate in both cycles (our docs say there should be no difference to fresh) and although we havent got our BFP yet, the docs are happy for us to keep using the frozen. I'm having some unpaid leave from work next time (quite a stressful job) which I'm hoping will be the main thing that helps us get success

Ive looked into acupuncture but it's quite expensive near me, so I'm going to look into things I can do at home as long as I can take it seriously....meditation techniques etc, will share if I find anything that works for me 

xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Jungle. Appreciate the info. Our doctor did say the same thing but he sort of rushed over it and I didn't get to ask as many questions about frozen sperm as I would have liked to. 

Last night I went to my first acupuncture appointment. It was pretty relaxing. They do want you to do a session a week and then they have certain timings for acupuncture during stimms, before ER and after ET. Not sure how I feel about all of that at the moment. I really think it should be a conversation with our fertility dr, to make sure everything is in harmony. He also recommended acupuncture for my DH due to his sperm issues and gave me a whole sheet of info on foods he should avoid/reduce and foods to increase, plus a whole list of supplements etc. Has anything worked for anyone else's DH to increase their counts?

xoxo


----------



## kaye

We started on soooooo many supplements but over the years they have dwindled down to nothing again and we didn't see any change. I've just started folic acid again though.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Psalm, glad to hear that you liked the acupuncture. I am taking a month of it but will go on weekly basis during Stim time and that's that. I know it's expensive but it makes me think that I've done all I can and wouldn't doubt myself later on if the IVF is not successful. 

Kaye, I was told by my RE to take multi vitamins only. I've been taking the gummy ones. They are yummy! :D. I do add extra folic acid every couple of days :).


----------



## kaye

Ilovetomatoes - when I get seen hopefully they will tell me what's best to take then too. 

How is everyone doing? 

Well I am soooooo frustrated. Had all my tests 15th July but they couldn't fit hubby in for SA until 20th August. He has had it done and I thought letter would be sent out pretty quick. When I rang clinic yesterday I got told it can take upto 6 weeks for the letter to be sent. Different story depending on who you talk too. I wanted to have had our appointment before then as it would of been 12 weeks by that point which is what they or gin ally said. I sometimes feel like we just get pushed further and further back and after nearly 5 years waiting I'm getting seriously annoyed. I've jumped through every bloody hurdle and yet still waiting. I'm counting to 10!! Think I need a good cry tonight.


----------



## Plex

:hi: everyone - hope u are all ok? Where is everyone on their journey? Im at work at the mo and rushed off my feet so cant read back (keep loosing my place :dohh:) 

excited that we're all due to start VERY soon!! xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kaye, hopefully you won't have to wait too long for SA.

Plex, nothing much going on here. Waiting for AF to show. It's a day late and I'm irritated by it! Can't believe I'm going to have AF on a 19 hour flight!! Good news is that I'm prepped for my surgery at the end of sept and starting BCP in a couple of days. 

Hopefully Sept will fly by faster for all of us. Fx for those who are starting very soon!


----------



## Plex

Ugh :( af on a plane (Theres an idea for a film sequel lol) - not a good combo :hugs:....OMG thought i'd read it wrong but a 19hr flight????? blimey - Where are you off to if u dont mind me asking? 

Bcp in a few days too? :happydance: u'll be on those injections before u know it :D 

I think September has come round quick! Still a way to go for me but excited to hear yours and everyone elses journeys! :hugs: xx

Just 3 weeks till my nursing info session! then hopefully start the cycle after.

My cycles are stupidly long normally, very frustrating! Ive only just o'd cd35. Gord knows when ill get af if ever! 

Hopefully this will be our lucky thread! :dust: to everyone! xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Plex, going to Bali and Tokyo and we are flying from Californian. So long way but I'm sure it's worth it. :D

I won't have my nursing info till October. My RE starts prepping early with the BCP. And from the look of it, he is going pretty aggressive with the meds....I think. I'm ok with that as long as my body can handle it.

I'm excited for you Plex. 3 weeks eeeekkkkk


----------



## Plex

Oooo! Exciting!! Hope u have a lovely time! 

Hopefully the dose is not too aggressive for you :hugs: sure they will monitor you really well and change it if needed 

I know 3 weeks :happydance: although we're still waiting for hubbies test results to come back - hopefully by then or sometime afterwards! We've already waited 3 weeks (last fri)and they take 6-10 weeks to come back. Hate waiting! 
xx


----------



## Morana

Hello everyone!
I'm back from vacation and my AF came yesterday, couple days ahead of schedule. Since today is a holdiday, tomorrow morning I need to call the clinic and schedule the baseline ultrasound and IVF nurse session. Hopefully there will be enough time to do all that.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all! I called the clinic to book my nurse consultation today (1st Oct), my dates are looking like-
Endometrial scratch 14th Oct
ICSI Cycle Antagonist Protocol Start 22nd Oct
Anyone's dates very similar to mine?
Happy holidays ilovetomatoes! We're just back from a few days in Scotland which was lovely.
:hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

:flower: Hi everyone, had my review at my clinic today and have confirmed that we will be going again in October/November. It will be a FET with one or two (waiting to have that discussion with DH!) of our frosties assuming that they thaw ok. I'm staying on long protocol but will start buserelin on CD1 instead of CD21 this time as last time I managed to produce follies when I shouldn't have. Not sure of exact dates as my cycles are long and irregular but hoping to be starting somewhere around 20th October. First Scan is next Monday since I won't have another until I've started down regging.

Have been keeping an eye on what everyone has posted and guess it will start to get a lot busier on here in a few weeks when we all really get going :bunny:

ILT holiday sounds amazing!

Jungleland - whereabouts in Scotland did you go? We're looking at booking a weekend there for our anniversary in October and are struggling to narrow the options down!

Morana - I'm sure there will be time even though it never feels that way. hope you get it all booked in ok tomorrow.

Plex, how you doing honey?


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Lizzie, yes I think the thread will come alive when everyone gets going :) lots of hopeful Autumn ladies 
We did a bit of a roadtrip and stopped 1 night in Inveraray (west coast), 2 nights in Applecross (west coast highlands), 1 night in Edinburgh on the way back down the east coast. We both love seafood/fish so ate lots of prawns, lobster, mussels, monk fish, langoustines, cullen skink, yum yum yum! Great for peace and quiet on the west coast, lots of lovely walks for reflection on a tough year and preparation for what's ahead xxxx


----------



## Morana

Guess, I'll be the first to get things going but there was no Sept/Oct thread ;)
Finally talked to the clinic and I'm going in tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound, then a talk to the nurse to start our FET. Had a few stressful moments there when they told me it might be too late for this month since it's day 4 of AF today... but then they were able to clear me since it's FET, not fresh. I think I have a couple more gray hairs now :D


----------



## lizzie78

Ugh Morana I bet you did have a few stressful moments! I think the worst thing about Ivf is the waiting. Always waiting for something, usually because you just missed a window by a couple of days. Glad that you haven't missed being able to start this cycle though, that's excellent news!


----------



## Morana

*Lizzie*, yes! :wacko: At least the wait for this appointment is not as long, but then I'll have to take bcp for a month so nothing will be happening for a while.
Turns out my doctor also wants to do a hysteroscopy again sometime during this month to make sure I didn't get more scarring from the last D&C. Ugh, I was really hoping I won't see the inside of yet another hospital this year... Oh well. <meditates> _It'll be all worth it in the end_ </>


----------



## Plex

I agree this thread will soon pick up, at the moment i have literally NOTHING going on. Well, except trying to diet but thats another story! :)

*Morana* - Bet u're so relieved to be starting this month! I wouldve been pissed if i were put off another month - the wait is awful enough as it is!

Ive had a few close calls in as much as having to get af in a short space of time and trying not to freak out about the northisterone working or not or whether i get af at a weekend, ie friday pm! Grey hairs all around i think lol :) 

I really hope u dont have to have to go into hospital re- scarring :nope: 

Do u have a tentative date for transfer aswell? xx

*Jungle* - Dont think i'll be far behind you :) I have my nursing session on the 26th Sept. Not sure if we should do an endo scratch again? we had one in June. I think theyre only optimal for 3 cycles afterwards? I'm doing short protocl icsi too - menopur 300iu :) Hopefully this month will fly by for us both!! xx

*Lizzie!!* :hugs: Heya hun - I think its good for them to be cautious and do the buserelin, will u be on the same higher dose as before? 

Tough thing isnt it deciding to put back one or two? Have u had that chat with hubby yet? Im pretty sure ive decided to go with two next time (hoping that they fertilize at least this time!) although that all could change lol

Will you be inducing ur period to get cd1? Or just waiting to start naturally? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex, not sure whether im starting on the higher dose that I ended on but probably based on the conversation that we had. After my scan on Monday they will send me my protocol so i'll know for sure then. Not looking forward to it, I really struggled with the down regging last time! Have gently prompted hubby that we have to make a decision on the number we are transferring by Monday at which point he got a bit grumpy. Leaving him to think it over but have decided to take him up tot he peak district this weekend walking which will give us some time together doing something nice before I push him again! Gosh this marriage during IVF thing is so fraught lol!!


----------



## kaye

Hey 

Morana - Brill news that you will be starting this month - Good luck hope all goes well. 

Lizzie - Great that you know you will be starting soon and hopefully time passes quickly for you. Good luck on talking to the hubby again about putting one or two back in. 

Plex - How is the diet going? 

Hope everyone else ok? 

AFM, well today i have received a call from St marys and i am in form my consultation appointment on 9th September next tuesday. SO HAPPY. I will get all our results back, to be honest the only we have never had is the AMH the rest i am not concerned about. The lady said we will sign off all paperwork and get treatment plan and when to ring in for treatment. I got AF today, so first chance is i get accepted will be 01.10.14, so fingers crossed! 
I am back on track with my diet and finally got back to my pre holiday weight  1lb away from my 5 stone xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - Who'd do marriage AND fertility treatments eh?? :haha: Im lucky my hubby is the kind thats like, well its ur body ur decision. Its good but I get pretty flat answers when i want to talk something through with him :dohh: 

Sounds like a great idea though taking him away for a bit of 'persuasion' or at least discussion :) U get a nice break from it all too, which is an added bonus :thumbup: 

Will u rent a flat or something to go up to? Im a bit slow as i remember u going up during ur last treatment - is it to the same place?? xx

Kaye - Yay!! It'll be great to have an actual date to head for! And the 9th isnt far away at all for ur consultation :D 

Awesome going with the weight loss hun! :happydance: Im trying not to eat too much, which i think is my downfall. I work nights so eat during the night which is a hundred times worse! Ive been trying to graze rather than have proper meals at night. Not doing too bad i think - will weigh myself in the morning :D
xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hopefully your doc will be able to advise on whether the scratch is worth having again Plex at your appointment on 20th. I've not heard any rules about how often you should have them but this is only my first try with the scratch xxxx


----------



## kaye

Hey ladies

How's your weekend?

I've just done my first ever 10k race. Feel so good now. X


----------



## Plex

Jungle - yeah i think its worth asking about the scratch for sure, ill ask at my app the ill update it on here just in case it helps others :) only 2 weeks or so left till my app now, feeling a bit 'meh' about it all, like i cant be bothered. It'll soon pass i imagine (hopefully!) xx

Kaye - Weekend not bad ta - ive been working 12hr shifts and its been nice for once! :dohh: just my luck! Got a couple of days off now so taking it easy :)

Wow! Good for you hun! was it difficult doing that race? bet ur feeling achey now? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Kaye wow 10K! That's amazing, well done!

Plex - we were just going to go walking for the day but in the end we stayed local and went out on the bikes which was lovely too. Off to the caravan in Wales this coming weekend (which I think is what you are remembering about me :winkwink: ) I'm sure that by the time your appointment comes around you'll be feeling a bit different about it. I think the waiting just makes it hard to stay enthused about things all the time - it would be exhausting!

How are all you other ladies doing? A few weeks now and we will be starting to move forwards and do stuff :happydance:

Got my scan this afternoon just to confirm that everything is ok after last cycle. Assuming it is then they will post my protocol out to me ready to start after my October bleed. Keeping everything crossed that I don't have any massive cysts in there to derail everything. DH has agreed we can go ahead with two embie transfer assuming we can thaw two and I lost 6 1/2 lbs in the last week by sticking to my diet so cautiously I feel like things are getting back on track.


----------



## Morana

Kaye, wow, that's amazing! Since running is seriously not my thing, I highly respect anyone who can go for it :D Your consultation is tomorrow, if I remember correctly, are you ready? :)

Lizzie, yay for scan, fx for you and no cysts. Those pesky things sure are annoying.

Plex, better feel 'meh' than torture yourself for two weeks with expectations and anxiety. 

AFM, appt on Thu went OK but thanks to my dr wanting to do the surgery, no set calendar yet. If surgery goes soon (and well, meaning no scarring), we might do the transfer on 14th or 15th of October. The one thing that makes me doubt that timeline apart from surgery is that my dad will be visiting 10th through 25th of Oct... and he always manages to find a way to stress me out! :D So I'm trying to make my decision, but I'm waiting until everything is set with the surgery.


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - Still sounds like a nice break away from it all :) Yes!! it was the caravan i was thinking of - u posted some views from the balcony, so lovely there :D 
Does the caravan park shut at the end of October or later in the year? My MIL has a caravan in cromer and theyre open march to October, mind u cromer basically shuts for the other half of the year! lolol 

How did ur scan go? hope there were no cysts? xx

Morana - I actually wish i felt _something_ about this next cycle, obviously not torturing myself lol, but something! I think thats whats making me so 'meh'. Although the 'meh' feeling is closely linked with whats the point, its not going to work anyway type feeling. At least every day is a step closer!

U reckon u'll postpone the transfer until after ur dads been? Bit of a pain as it means a bit more waiting but then u can relax? xx


----------



## Morana

Plex, that sucks. But I guess by 4th cycle I'd probably feel more fatalistic than anything. It's tough to get excited... but maybe closer to the appt it will change :)

I'm so undecided on postponing. My OH is voting for postponing and it makes sense given the level of stress my dad is able to inflict and not notice. 
On the other hand, I'd like to take some days off when my dad's here and then I wanted to take a couple off after transfer. So it seems it might be more efficient to combine those days off.... But so far I'm waiting for surgery schedule to decide for me.


----------



## kaye

Lizzie - well done on the fab weight loss and also great news that you will hopefully put 2 back! &#9786; good luck for the scan too 

Plex - lovely enjoy your few days off. Any plans how to spend them? The race was hard it was a personal challenge since losing the weight. I'm not aching too much to be honest.

Morana - hope you get your surgery date soon and it all goes smoothly. I probably would not be able to delay. I'm just to impatient to wait any longer but you want to be as relaxed as possible xx

Yes it is my consultation tomorrow. Got my ivf pack Saturday. Just got to write down all my questions tonight. Excited.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all, 

Sounds like everyone is moving along, even if there is a bit of "meh" feeling going around. Hope that everyone keeps updating each other on this thread and we can be a good support network for each other. 

Well dont Kaye on the 10k! That's amazing and hope that the consult goes well tomorrow. 

AFM - Thursday is my IVF teach class and since DH is working abroad my Mum is coming with me. After that class things should start to move faster since the nurse is meant to begin the process of pre-authorization for my health insurance and the ordering of the drugs, since DH and I will sign consents on October 10th, but my Oct cycle could begin as early as Oct 16th. We don't think the health insurance company etc. will be able to get their act together in time to get the authorization and drugs together in 6 days, so clinic has agreed to act before consent forms are signed. I think that after Thursday things will start to seem more real. 

Also, I completely fell asleep in my acupuncture session on Friday! Clearly something is working and making me feel relaxed. :) I also purchased a 5-session package to reduce the cost ever so slightly.


----------



## lizzie78

Hey Ladies,

Plex - Caravan park only shuts for 4 weeks in January (and even then they let you in you tell them you want to go). We have some sort of heated wire underneath the van that runs along all the water pipes so that we don't have to turn it off and don't have to worry about burst pipes so we use it all year round. to be honest we use it more in winter I think because we tend to have less commitments. Its lovely there when the snow settles especially because there are only a few other people who go out of season so we have the place almost to ourselves. Now! keep saying meh! until you feel meh about being meh ;) You cant be enthusiastic all the time but I bet you feel a bit more interested and in control once you start injecting again.

Morana - so tough to decide what to do. it makes sense to me to combine the time off but then the stress of your dad...I just don't know. I think you're doing the right thing by waiting to make the decision tbh.

kaye - good luck for tomorrow be sure to let us know how you get on.

Psalm - Good luck with the injection teach although you wont need it. You'll be a pro in no time.

Afm, Scan went well. No pesky cysts :thumbup: Now in a stress about dates though. Nurse said she thinks my af will be here shortly which is goo because I cant start until CD 1 of my next one. I'm usually around 32-36 days so am cutting things fine. I need to be on CD1 by 24th October or i'll have to skip this cycle and wait to avoid the clinic close down over Xmas and New Year. I know if it happens it wont be the end of the world but I have my head in the right place now and don't want to wait.


----------



## kaye

Lizzie - brill news on the scan. Here's hoping af will behave and do what you want. Fingers crossed .


Well I had my consultation today. All went well. My amh level 27.54 which she seemed really happy with and because of this I will be on a short protocol maybe injections only 10 days bit they will want to monitor me because of the good number. Hubby sa was the lowest count we have ever had at 4 million and only 1%morphology so we will be doing icsi. I'm happy with that as believe it increases the percentage of success slightly . The dr said I need to wait for a letter back from heft and then when I have that wait for my period to ring up to get bloods done again and a teach booked in. If that's done treatment will start the following month. So I need to hope the letter is here before the 1st October as that's when my next period due and hope they can fit me in to start 28th October. Dr said even if everything against me and I get refused for treatment first 3 times I should deffo have had a cycle within 6 months. I'm praying end of October tho.


----------



## lizzie78

kaye - that's great news! You can wait for your letter with me whilst I wait for AF (sigh lol!) Fingers crossed that it comes soon.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry not been around much, been on holiday and just waiting really.

AF arrived last week so have now got my scratch booked for 25th Sep and have had screening bloods taken on Mon. Feeling a bit peeved coz our GP said we could get them done for free through them (as we've done once b4) however had phone call 2day stating that they won't analyse until they've received payment...grrr!

Got our counselling appt 2mrw afternoon to help us deal with the emotions of this 3rd attempt (tissues at the ready) and then new drug training on Mon afternoon.

So all gearing up to start on my next cycle on 2nd Oct. Not sure whether excited or scared at the mo (probably both!) but in a way it does feel better to be back trying again rather than waiting around to save money and focus on getting on with life. I would put myself thru this every month to have our baby if we could afford it!

Hope everyone is doing ok and not feeling tooooo impatient! ;-)


----------



## kaye

Bumpsparkle - hope the counselling goes well and you feel benefit from it we have thought about it but not sure yet .

2nd October is not far away at all exciting time. Lots of good luck wishes for this cycle xx


----------



## lizzie78

bumpsparkle, hope the counselling is useful. Its probably wise to shed those tears before starting again to give yourself a chance to start over iykwim. I've heard lots of good things about counselling so really hope it benefits you.

xxx


----------



## kaye

Out of interest ladies, how long did it take for your letter to come from hfea?


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Kaye, sorry I don't remember ever waiting for a letter from HFEA, have they told you what it's about? Xxxx


----------



## kaye

Not really just like a confirmation I think. Not sure.


----------



## lizzie78

I've never had a letter from the HFEA either. I had to sign consent forms for the HFEA at the clinic but other than that the only thing ive received from the clinic that isn't a protocol or a bill are letters to my Dr's surgery confirming what treatment I have had.

in other news... still no AF sigh!


----------



## Jungleland

Have you filled in a batch of HFEA consent forms Kaye? That's all I remember doing too. I had a few extra to do because I eggshared and copies of my life pen picture for donor conceived children went to HFEA too, but I don't ever remember having to have anything back from them before we could start

AF never comes when you want it too does it Lizzie! Aargh! I'm sure the stress wondering where it is makes it worse too! Xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I don't remember ever having a HFEA letter either, only signing forms and paying them a fee thru our clinic, sorry.

Counselling went better than expected. I was really worried that I didn't know how to feel this cycle; I want to feel excited like the 1st attempt and think that we will get our bfp, but then my head tells me that it could just as easily fail again and I start feeling protective and negative like I was during the 2nd cycle. The best advice I had was to 'try' not focus on the end result or how you will feel if it goes either way but to focus on the journey day by day and try to enjoy the journey of doing something (a cycle) which is helping us as a couple achieve our dream. Easier said than done but has helped me put things into perspective and get 'some' control over my emotional too-ing and fro-ing.

It was strange walking back into the clinic after over a year but in a strange way I felt some peace and relief that we were back giving it a go. I find the months of saving up and waiting to try so so difficult, and I wish my life away til we can try again. So I'm really trying to focus on the positive that we're finally able to give it another go, rather than just waiting around. Although it does seem that the waiting around doing nothing pressure goes, only to be replaced by the anxiety of doing a cycle lol! 

Sorry for the rant...I think the counselling has made me a bit drippy! 
Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi bumpsparkle you summed up a lot of my own feelings about try number 3 in your last post. I'm going to try and take it day by day too but I'm such 'a planner' and always thinking too far ahead! Let's hope it's lucky number 3 :dust:

I'm just back from an amazing hen do :thumbup: my last drink for a while :wine: I've been sensible with food for the last couple of weeks, now I'm detoxing alcohol too in the lead up to our next round of treatment. Roll on october!

xxxx


----------



## kaye

Bumpsparkle - glad the counselling went well. It's hard taking it day by day when all we want is a crystal ball telling us it will happen. However I need to start positive thinking too and taking things one day at time. 

Jungleland - I'm going to join you on the night alcohol too. Not long for you to wait now. 2 weeks to go! 


AM - I rang clinic it's a letter from them I need to wait for before ringing up. Apparently it takes 4 weeks. My appt was 9th and af due 1st Oct so cutting it fine so gonna ring again next week to myther some more ha ha


----------



## lizzie78

Kaye, I don't blame you it doesn't hurt to keep reminding them that you exist and are waiting!

Jungleland - exciting times it feels like you are gathering speed now ready to start. I actually didn't miss alcohol all that much after the fist week or so last time. maybe because I felt so rotten, if so hope I feel rotten again this time as it made things a lot easier ha ha

AFM, AF finally arrived yesterday (not sure if it was connected to the massive dose of vitamin c I took in desperation to get it started or not...). So, fingers crossed provided my next one is before 24th October then I'll be starting DR in the next 4 weeks or so.

x


----------



## Jungleland

I had no idea that lots of vit c could bring AF on Lizzie! My AF was 4 days late at the start of my last IVF cycle, I was pulling hair out! Now gonna stock up on oranges just in case it's late for the start of my next round :haha: 
Hope everyone's got a nice weekend planned xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha jungleland neither did I. I ended up desperately googling what might get it started and out of some of the rather odd suggestions that was the one that sounded most helpful and least wacky!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all, 

Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing. It's not long until October now - I hope everyone is getting ready for what will hopefully be all of our BFPs!

Psalm


----------



## kaye

Hi

How are you doing? 

I'm just waiting for af to arrive in 8 days to ring clinic to see if I can get in for a teach session xx hope all ok xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Kaye,

Is that when you'll be starting your cycle or will you be waiting for the cycle after?
My AF is also due in 8 days and I'll hopefully be ringing clinic to arrange baseline that day.
Hoping this week passes quickly for us both (although bit anxious about scratch on thurs).

Is there anyone else starting in early Oct? x x


----------



## kaye

Hi

No unfortunately if they say yes this month then I have bloods and a teach ready to start the month after but apparently they can say no 3 times. 
 
Good luck for the scratch and think that it's all for a good cause and hopefully you get that BFP xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

That must be frustrating but I've got my fingers crossed for a yes for you! x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all 
AF is due tomorrow so I've been drinking lots of orange juice ;) 
I'll be having an endo scratch on this cycle then ICSI the following cycle
Time's flying!
That's awful kaye, I'd hate to be let down and turned away once never mind 3 times! I really hope you're not in that position. Getting emotionally ready to start is so important.
I'm waiting anxiously for details of your scratch experience bumpsparkle! Good luck!
How are you psalm/plex/lizzie? Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

How about you morana and ilovetomatoes? Did you find out whether you needed the op morana? Have you been on your holiday ilovetoms? Xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, we just got back from vacation on saturday. I had my tubal ligation yesterday and recovering right now. Good news is that I have good liver & uterus. I only needed two small cuts, one through my belly button and the other is on the right side of my lower ab. The belly button one is pretty sore but overall not too bad. 

We have IVF class this friday and hopefully I'll have enough energy to order my meds. Almost finish with my first box of BCP! AF shoukd arrive by the end of this week. Syim starts end of next month. Things are moving along slowly. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I noticed that Plex took some time off BnB. Hope everything is ok Plex!

Jungle, are you starting at the end of October also? Who's starting soon?


----------



## Morana

*Jungle*, yes, I had my surgery last week. Thanks for asking, I just checked in today after a week of staying away
Turns out I did need it, she ended up cleaning out a polyp, some scar tissue and yet another fibroid. I didn't get to talk to her after the surgery, only my OH did (and the follow up is not until Oct 16th!). From what my OH told me, doc said the surgery shouldn't affect the timeline for my FET. Almost done with the first pack of BCP and onto the next since I will be extending the timeline until the end of Oct.
Having a bit of a meltdown today too... My BIL passed by today to tell us they are pregnant. Hope I faked enough happiness while he was here, tbh I can't feel that happy for them right now. :( 
Skimmed the thread and all seems to be still quiet... FX'd for everyone who needs to get accepted, get their AF and start on time!


----------



## Jungleland

Ah glad your surgeries went well girls.
Morana, my best friend was telling me last night that one of her friends told her that she was pregnant (12weeks) on exactly the same day as their other friend had her 5th+ miscarriage. They havent told her and dont know how because it's so raw, but it's left a situation where everyone in the friendship group knows except her :( I've always told people that I'd rather know if friends/family is pregnant but that I will almost certainly have a private meltdown after they've gone! :hugs: it's so hard and she will always be sad about the other friends pregnancy but every milestone that the child ever has will reminded her of what could've been too so I think she needs to know sooner rather than later...horrible reminder that some have it so easy and others have it so hard. How unfair.
I should be starting around 22 Oct ilovetoms (day1) stimming would start 23rd Oct xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies 

Kaye - not long until your teaching session now hopefully. Sorry to be stupid but on what grounds wold they say that you can't start?? Just the usual scenarios with Cysts etc or is there something else that they worry about?

Bumpsparkle - are you starting on CD21 after your next AF? Hope AF arrives on time for you next week.

Jungleland - ha ha about the orange juice ;) hope AF arrives right on time tomorrow! So sad about your friend's friends. It just highlights how different all of our paths are when it comes to fertility. I'd definitely want to know rather than find out later that I'm the only one in a group that was unaware of such a loss for a friend but equally I can understand the friend who has suffered the loss not wanting to share that news with someone celebrating happy news whether it's because she doesn't want to sadden her when she is happy and/or because it's just too hard for her when dealing with her own situation. 

ILT glad the Op went well although I don't envy you at all!! At least it's done and you're a step further along now.

Plex's mum is really ill (she posted in her journal) so she is taking some time away from the boards at the moment although I'm sure that if she is lurking she will be pleased that we are all thinking about her.

Morana, glad your surgery went well too. It sounds like a good job that they went ahead and did all that to give you the best possible chance of a successful cycle. I'm sure you faked happy well enough for your BIL, I think we end up being netter actresses than we give ourselves credit for through this journey. Hugs :hugs:

Psalm - how are you?

AFM not much to report. Diet still going well, lost 9 1/2 lbs now so trying to stay focussed. Going to ring the clinic and chase my protocol this morning but nothing much doing until CD1 of my October AF when I start injections so probably another 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, I start stim on the 24th! Looks like we have a similar schedule. 

Lizzie, thanks for the news. I hope everything is well with Plex. I'm starting my diet this week. Although, it's a bit harder with my current surgery. Fx I can loose 10lbs before I start stim. 

Morana, I understand how you feel regarding BIL pregnancy. But you'll follow soon! My RE actually told me that frozen FET works better for some and he is not sure why. Hang in there. Only a month to go then you'll have your own good news to share. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Jungleland

AF has just arrived*:happydance: so I got straight on the phone and booked my endo scratch for 16th October. Feels soooo good to be doing something! Scratch will be done on day23 of my cycle 

Yes ILT, we should be starting stimms within days of each other! :hugs:

Lizzie -the orange juice worked! Haha! Bang on time, this last cycle has been 28 sweet days long Xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all. Great to hear from everyone and how they are doing. 

Jungle - Great that you got your AF to come on time :) You and I are on a very similar track. I got mine yesterday and will likely start stimming around Oct 20th (depending on how October cycle goes). 

Morana - hope you are getting some much needed rest from the surgery and that you start to feel better soon. It's hard to get news about other people's pregnancies (I feel like every day is another family member or friend who is telling me news) but I know we have to visualize that it will be us soon and I always hope we will be sensitive to those who may also be struggling to conceive. 

Ilovetom - hope you get some time to recover too. The teach class will be great this Friday. when I had mine a couple of weeks ago that was when this all started to seem real. They let us take home the needles to practice with - which reminds me I need to buy some oranges to practice on! :)

Lizzie - Well done on the weight loss! Sounds like you have your plan mapped out and we might be stimming around the same time too. I have a feeling this thread will get a lot more active around the end of October!

Bumpsparkle - sounds like you're starting soon. Hope you are feeling good about everything. Keep us updated!

Kaye - fingers crossed that they say yes and that it's all a go for you soon. 

Plex - if you are looking, we are all thinking of you and your family. 

AFM - I am counting down the days until DH comes back home for a week (Oct 10th) yay! But it's a busy week. We have the IVF consent forms appointment the day he lands, then Oct 13th and 15th he is giving his samples so that we can do the ICSI when he is back overseas (my cycle starts right after he leaves). Currently battling with billing pre-authorization folks not returning phone calls (which is frustrating) and determining which credit card I am going to put the $2000 of meds on (eeek!). Things are moving though. Also trying to decide how long I can stand being at my current job. I have another job which is meant to start Dec 3rd and I am wondering whether to just take most of the month of November off so I am actually in the right frame of mind and not totally stressed out for this whole process!


----------



## Jungleland

What does your hubby do overseas Psalm?
Will you be self injecting when your cycle starts? I don't know where I'd be if my other half wasnt there to inject me, he's done all mine in previous cycles, you're so brave going ahead while he's away.
I had my new credit card approved a few days ago and it's having this round of ICSI on it and nothing else.... it's interest free for 16months which is a massive benefit, so painful to hand over the card though! Soo expensive!
I'm having 3 weeks off in oct/nov so fully understand your thoughts about taking some time out of work. I'm looking forward to not having any work stress during the process xxxx


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey ladies :) Starting IVF soon too. Could I join the discussion? :) How are you all doing? I am having my first consultation on the 2nd October. I am hoping my luteal phase is miraculously 14 days long (hormones after the January birth messed up my cycles but all going back to normal after I stopped breastfeeding.. Husband works abroad..and consultant has agreed to a videoconference as they had already met my husband when he froze some samples and signed consent forms. Really hoping my period holds out so that I can be 2 days into my cycle on the day of the consultation and somehow have the option of starting earlier in October for a short protocol. Any ideas how I can lengthen my luteal phase and keep the spotting at bay? (The clinic has no earlier appointments available..) Otherwise the options would be either a long protocol starting later in October or a short protocol starting in November... I have a phobia from needles and I will have to inject myself... Do you have any tips? Are the injection pens easy enough to handle? Am terrified about the egg retrieval and am not able to find someone to join me if it's a workday.. Did you find the egg retrieval procedure straightforward enough? Any tips? Anyway, really excited about things moving :) fingers crossed we all get the results we want, and as soon as possible at that! :)


----------



## DoxieLove

Hi to all! I am hoping it's ok to jump onto this thread. 

I just learned that my first IVF failed. I did a 5 day transfer. The blastocyst was not very good quality.. a 1bb I think. 
I had a phone consult with my Dr. today and the good news is that the two blastocysts that made it to freeze are actually both 4AA. I guess they didn't make it to that until day 6 so a lesser quality blast got transferred. I know quality isn't everything. The embryo did not even attach though as my hcg level was only 2. 
So... I am gearing up for a FET at the beginning of November. I am going to transfer both embryos if they both survive thaw. 
I look forward to following along with you ladies! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi ecarroll! Hi DoxieLove. 

Sorry to hear about your first cucle fail Doxie. I was silently stalking the September 2014 thread and saw you on there. Glad that you got better news about your frosties and hope and pray that your FET will be super successful. 

ecarroll - I don't have any tips on the injections (this is my first IVF) though I think a couple of ladies on this thread have been through it before. I am not crazy excited about self-injecting but don't have much choice. I hear from others that the first couple of days it is a bit scary but that you get used to it. 

Jungle - my DH and I are both lawyers (boring) but he is working overseas because he talents are more useful over there. It's just so tough being so far away. Everyone here is wondering when he is coming back and the reality is my new job is over where he is!! Arrrgh. So not only are we going through IVF but we are moving countries. I must be mad. Glad to hear you got 16 months interest free credit on the card. That's a great savings. If you are disciplined you can absolutely pay that off over the next 16 months and never get charged any interest. Perfect.


----------



## Morana

Jungle, Lizzie, ILT, Psalm - thanks for your support, ladies! I guess I'm just a bit tired from being happy for everyone else. I kinda feel better about it today, my OH yesterday helped a lot then I got to thinking that if this October FET works, these cousins will be pretty close in age :)

ecarroll - self injecting is not that scary, subq needles are tiny and don't hurt much. First injection is the hardest, it gets easier after that.

Psalm - I hope you have a good reunion week with your hubby :) Taking time off work might be a double edged sword: on one hand you don't have to stress about work. On the other, here's so much less to distract you from all the waiting we have to do during the cycles! I'm sure you'll make the best decision though. Are you fully prepared for moving already or will you have to do some preparations while doing the cycle?

ILT - hope you're recovering well. That scar in the bellybutton is a pain! Those in my previous surgeries hurt the most out of all incisions.

Lizzie - great job on the weight loss!

Jungle - Whoo-hoo for moving forward, the date will be here soon


----------



## DoxieLove

I agree with Morana. The injections are not bad...especially the pens. I used the Gonal F pen and it was painless. Menopur burned like hell going in but icing beforehand helped. Not sure what meds you are going to be using. 
I freaked out like a big baby with the first shot and told my husband tthat I wasn't going to go through with it. It gets much easier.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, 

It looks like a few of us are starting around the same time. Yaaayy. I'm really glad to have some of the experience ladies on this thread. I think most of us don't like needles. Plus, my bos is really sensitive to drugs so I'm not looking forward to the possible side effects. I know that they can readjust the meds but I prefer not to experience the side effects :). 1 ibuprofen is enough for a whole day for me and 1 extra strength Tylenol will knock me out. Anyway, nothing much to do at this point. Trying to keep calm and take it day by day. Today, my belly button feels better. Yaaayy. Today is also my last day of my first pack of BCP. 

Doxie, glad to see you decided to move forward with the FET! My RE told me that FET appears to have higher successful rate than fresh. So FX this is it! 

Morana, anytime. That's why we are here for. It'll be fun to have same age cousin. My sister is planning to give it their 110% in October. Birthdays are going to be close! :)

I wish that I have more time to take off from work for the whole process. Alas, I planned our vacation at the beginning of the year and didn't know about the IVF until a couple of months ago. Oh well. It is what it is.

Psalm, which country are you moving to? Don't feel pressure to answer. I understand if you want to keep it private. Must be exciting and scary at the same time. I'd take it off and just enjoy whatever time I have left with family and friends. Travel down to memory lane as things never stay the same :).

Hi Ecarroll! Unfortunately, I have nothing to share since October will be my first IVF ever. Did you conceived your daughter through IVF also?

Jungle, my credit card company just raised my card limit. Not a good sign since that means that I've been using my CC a lot. I am not one who likes to use CC. I use it to pay regular expenses to get travel points then paid it off. Got into some CC trouble when I was young and naive :).

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome doxie and ecarroll!

ecarroll I dont know how to put off AF but I was advised by lizzie that a lot of vitamin c in the lead up to AF due date can bring it on early (or at least on time) so I guess reducing your vit c intake might hold it off?! Warped logic....
Re: egg collection- I found it fairly straightforward but clinics vary in how they conduct it. Mine is done while I'm awake and watching on an ultrasound, but many clinics sedate their ladies first. Do you know what your clinic does?

Doxie - I'm sorry that your first cycle didn't work but double embryo FET with good quality blasts sounds really positive! Will it be a medicated FET or natural?

Psalm - my goodness you are superwoman! moving abroad close to your fertility treatment. I sometimes feel like time stands still during my cycle and nothing else matters except the next ICSI milestone and the ultimate BFP/BFN decision at the end so I'm jealous of your ability to look ahead and take on additional challenges 

ILT - yes I dont like to rely on cc's either, it's so frustrating that it costs so so much! And if we did it the other way and saved up in advance, not only would I feel like my biological clock is ticking and it's foolish to put it off, but it'd be so tempting to use it for other things in the meantime. So having a dedicated ivf credit card and doing what psalm said and concentrating on paying it off within the interest free period is the best plan for us. I get very itchy injection site with cetrotide (antagonist) it's like my belly is on fire! So I've been told I can vary the injection site to my thigh this time.

does anyone else inject in the thigh instead or as well as the belly? Or any other site? Xxxx

xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi new ladies :hi:

Ecarroll - Not sure how to hold off AF othe than to be desperate for it to start lol. When it comes to EC I was scared last time but the sedation they gave me was brilliant. In fact it was supposed to be conscious sedation but I was so exhausted that I fell straight asleep and didn't wake up for 2 hours afterwards. I was sore but they told me to take co-codomaol for the first 48 hours because they had struggled to get to all my eggs easily and I was back at work and driving the next day so it was all completely manageable - really try not to worry about it too much it's all over and done with so quickly. 

As for injecting, I'm a self injector as my DH wouldn't be able to do it even if I wanted him to. I kinda like being in control and have my little routine with it all. The subcutaneous ones really don't hurt, just sting occasionally. Even the trickier ones are over and done with so quickly that it passes. I just remind myself of what the goal is and it all seems worth it in any case.

Jungleland - I inject in the thigh and just alternate the side every night. It helps especially if I get irritation and towards the end when my skin seems to toughen up like an elephant hide!!

My protocol for the FET has arrived :happydance: going to call and pay after lunch. Suddenly I feel like I am moving forwards again :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I haven't name checked because I said hello to you all yesterday :kiss:


----------



## DoxieLove

Jungleland: 
It will be a medicated FET. I am going to be using Lupron and then estrogen and progesterone. yeah for more shots! 

I have also injected in the thigh. I actually liked it there and I didn't bruise as much. I used both my thigh and the abdomen.


----------



## Jungleland

Thigh will definitely be the way forward for me, my belly was fine for cycle1 but protested terribly for cycle 2, bruised, blobs of blood on the surface, really bad bloating... eugh! It's got to be done though hey?!

Yey for progress lizzie! :thumbup: :happydance: 

I'm happy because my weekend starts here, going to a gig in Manchester tomorrow then visiting my cousin who i havent seen since July in Liverpool on Saturday and some relaxing time on Sunday :)

:hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi everyone,

Had my scratch today (cd21) so we're another step closer to starting next week.

Felt really calm going in and it was quite similar to a smear test. The catheter was bit bigger than a transfer one so a little bit more uncomfortable. It all went fine with sharp pain for about 7 seconds when they did the scratching and then it was all over. I guess that's to be expected as it is a scratch and it was manageable as it didn't last for long. Have just had period like cramps ever since and only a little bit of spotting so far.

Looking forward to AF starting next thurs now so that we can start stims on the short protocol next week!

P.s. I also did the jabs in my thighs as tummy injections spook me a bit. Luckily hubby does the jabs for me as I have a needle phobia. Just having daily injections is a huge achievement for me so hats off to you ladies for doing these yourselves x


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks for the scratch update bumpsparkle! Not long til you start now! 3rd time lucky with a lovely bumpy womb lining :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Great that you got your scratch today Bumpsparkle! It all starts so soon for you. Fingers crossed everything goes well. xoxo


----------



## kaye

Glad the scratch went ok bumpsparkle! Not long to wait now. So exciting 

Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do as the thread has been super busy. 

Welcome to all the newcomers! Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Bumpsparkle - glad it all went ok, you are on your way now :)

Jungleland - sounds like a great weekend - enjoy.

Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Hoping to join in on this board. After trying to have our own bio children, it has been made clear that it wont happen. We are going to be doing a donor embryo FET in November! :dance: Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome cali_kt!
How are you feeling about your donor FET? Will it be medicated or natural? There's a mixture of FETs and IVF/ICSI on this thread throughout october and november so youre in the right place! :) xxxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: all - hope everyones doing well? 

Anyone started yet??? :happydance:

Im now going to start 22nd Oct, got my scripts yesterday so just need to get meds then induce a bleed and we go! I know I should be excited but im not :shrug: cant shift it!! Dont really know how i feel, but hey we gotta keep moving forward havent we? xx


----------



## Jungleland

Great to see you back plex :hugs: 
We might start on exactly the same day as I'm due on 22nd Oct but relying on mother nature so it might change slightly. Also not sure if the endometrial scratch will affect whether or not AF is on time or not.
I know what you mean about not being excited, you wont want to get your hopes up and get crushing news cos you've been there done that. One day at a time hun xxxx


----------



## star25

Hi can I join ladies? 

I haven't read the thread yet but I will :)

Im waiting for af so I can start, CD28 today, shortest cycle is 35 day's but last ended up being 67 and that was only because I took provera :( hoping this one is better! 

Hope you're all well and I'll catch up on the thread this evening x


----------



## Plex

Jungle - Thank hun :hugs: Its good to come back online, ive missed everyone!
cycle buddies :happydance: that will be so weird starting on the same day! What protocol are you on again hun? Im short protocol :)
we're not having the scratch done this time, we decided against it. Hubby is of the opinion that we dont need it. I just dont know anymore lol
I think i will enjoy (strangely) all the medication bit leading up to collection, all the injections and wot not - they make me feel like im actively 'doing' something to persuade my body to work properly, after collection i feel a bit lost lolol - even with the injections, im just trying to keep hope alive (or so it feels) 

One day at a time certainly is true - i just wish we didnt have to go through the failures to get our dreams :( although the hardship makes them more precious :cloud9: 

Im going to ring through my meds on Monday, see what the damage is lol - have u got ur meds yet? xx

Star - Hope u dont have to hang about too long for af!! I always have to induce my af for treatment so know how u feel :hugs: What protocol will u be on? Good luck for this cycle!! xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm antagonist protocol so from day1 AF to day14ish collection through to day28 pregnancy test 

I've got an appointment on 1st Oct then I ring up on day1 to book on followed by scans/bloods on day2 and then know what my meds/doses will be. I already know the cost will be somewhere around 4k this time (ouch!) and we have to pay on day2.

I also feel better when doing something, whether it's injections or appointments, 1-step closer to the end goal.

Hi star! I hope you have a short cycle this month so you can get started! Are you doing IV for the first time? Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Should have read 'ivf' not 'iv' star :dohh:


----------



## star25

Thank you plex and jungle :)

I'm doing the short protocol, will be on gonal f and cetrotide, crinone progesterone at egg retrieval and an injection of buserelin day of transfer 
I had the scratch a couple of months ago as doing a clinical trial where we have a smoothie drink every day and use the cooking oil and butter given to us, it meant doing the scratch too and they will use the embryoscope as part of the trial, it meant I couldnt start last cycle but had to wait for this one ( as it turned out I had a long cycle anyway and as it was a cyst I wouldn't have been able to start anyway) 
This is my first time and I cannot wait to get started, like you ladies I feel like I'm
Doing something useful when something is happening, I'm having my meds delivered this Wednesday so just hope it's not long before I can use them! 

Good luck to all this cycle :)


----------



## ecarroll2

star25 said:


> Hi can I join ladies?
> 
> I haven't read the thread yet but I will :)
> 
> Im waiting for af so I can start, CD28 today, shortest cycle is 35 day's but last ended up being 67 and that was only because I took provera :( hoping this one is better!
> 
> Hope you're all well and I'll catch up on the thread this evening x

Hey star! Am on CD28 too, and 10 DPO. Been spotting since 7 DPO (dang it lol) which must be from the hormones still adjusting after I stopped breast feeding.. Have stopped coffee as read it contributes to the spotting.. Praying for AF to hold out 3 more days (pls pls pls) so that I get a chance to start my protocol on Thursday when my first consultant appointment is scheduled for (they didn't have an earlier one).. I presume you have ovulated already? How many DPO are you? Xx


----------



## star25

Hi ecarroll :) Im hoping ive ovulated but dont always and sometimes just have long cycles, last one I didnt ovulate and just got a cyst, I can normally tell when af is near as boobs always hurt 7-10 days beforehand, I havent got that yet so not a good sign so far 
Hope af arrives when your ready and I'm not far behind you!
What protocol are you doing?


----------



## cali_kt

Jungleland said:


> Welcome cali_kt!
> How are you feeling about your donor FET? Will it be medicated or natural? There's a mixture of FETs and IVF/ICSI on this thread throughout october and november so youre in the right place! :) xxxx

Thanks for the welcome!:hugs: We are really excited. We took a break after my m/c in January. We knew that it was our last chance to have a bio child. So I am now at the point where I am ready to move forward and pursue our family. Our genes or not, we will love it so much either way. It will be medicated. My clinic does lupron, PIO and vivellle patches for FETs! Thanks again for the warm welcome!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join in?

We have just done our first cycle of IVF/ICSI due to MFI. We had it converted to a freeze all due to risk of OHSS and have 9 blasts frozen. We're doing a manufactured cycle FET this month coming, I'm just waiting for AF to arrive after EC 8 days ago? Back to feeling quite normal apart from sore boobs and a bit of bloating so don't think AF will be here for a few days yet, I just want to get started and have our chance! X


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all i would like to jump in if that is OK. I have just done a DE cycle. I am now currently 7dp5dt and will test on Wednesday. Cali-kt I see you are to start a DE cycle as well. Anyway would be great if anyone else is testing this week. Looking for buddies


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Cali_kt and welcome, I'm a FET too :)

Hi Tuesdaysbaby, welcome to you too. I'm sure you will start feeling better soon. I seem to remember that once past the first week after EC I started to feel better almost day by day. Although I wasn't at risk for OHSS so maybe it will take you a little longer. Either way, exciting that you can plan your next steps.

LornaMJ - Hi and welcome, we are all getting ready to cycle unfortunately none of us is at the testing stage yet so you can be our first one!

Star25 - Hello you, told you we would end up cycling together at some point ;)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, I am on Antagonist protocol also! I don't think I use Cetrotide. I think I might use Ganirelix instead. I am purchasing my meds today so we'll see. My calendar says Cetrotide/ganirelix. I will have to inject on stomach and upper butt (woohoo!). I am told that I'd have to do progesterone oil shots for 10 weeks after positive pregnancy test. Totally not looking forward for the oil shots. It sounds painful and the nurse told us that we need to keep moving around after the shot to disburse the oil. So, we formulated a plan that after the shot and heat pad, I'd walk on the treadmill for 30 minutes (slow pace) while rubbing my butt. Multi tasking!! hahahaha :D

Plex!!! Welcome Back! Hope everything is alright with you and your mom :). It looks like a few of us have very close schedule. I start my Stim on the 21st and Jungle and Psalm (I think) are also starting pretty close :). 

Tuesday!!! Good to see you here and congrats on the blasts! 

Hello to all of the new ladies :wave:

Afm, nothing much going on. Just started CD 1 on Saturday and a day earlier than what expect on my IVF calendar. I have never been on BCP before and found my AF is a bit weird. Very short and mmm...little. Not that I am complaining. Just hoping that it is not because of my surgery. My incisions are healing pretty good and am happy that my belly button doesn't itch as much ans bloating has come down. Trying to loose some weight before the Stim starts :). Otherwise, just got approved for a 30% discount on Follistim and Ganirelix!!! Heck ya! Hopefully my meds are closer to 3k than 4k now with all the discounts that I got. I have to say that Walgreen Specialty RX is pretty awesome :). I am getting excited little by little. Might need to do house projects to calm myself down :D. 

Hi to everyone else :D


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all!
Star - your clinical trial sounds really interesting! You're in the uk aren't you? How did you hear about the trial? 
Welcome Tuesdays baby! Good luck!
Welcome Lorna, yes the majority of ladies are waiting to start but you're more thank welcome to join us! There's another thread that my friend is on who's in a similar position to you if you want to check it out 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233823-2ww-startin-today-anyone-else-2ww.html

ILT- the image of your post-shot workout made me smile after a shitty day thank you! :rofl: great news about your recovery and even better news about the discounts! Woohoo!

:hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## star25

Tuesday, congrats on the 9 blasts, hope all goes well 

Good luck for weds Lorna :)

Hi ilovetomatoes, good Job were good at multi tasking lol, like we all say it will a be worth it in the end 

Jungle, I'm at complete fertility on Southampton, the trial is run there so they asked me if I wanted to do it when I went for my first appointment, I'm getting bored of my smoothies though now lol

Hi lizzie! Theres a reason weve ended up on the same thread and it's cos we're gonna get oit bfps along with everyone else here! Where are you in your cycle? I cant believe I'm Still waiting! X


----------



## lizzie78

Star - ha ha honey, I'm waiting again too! Waiting to start on CD 1 of my next Af which is due somewhere W/C 20th October. Have to have started by 24th or I will have to delay as my clinic closes over xmas and new year so can't support scans etc at that time. Keeping everything crossed that pesky AF shows up more or less on time!


----------



## star25

Ooh hope it's on time for you too lizzie, why does af never arrive when we want it to?! 
How lomg or what is the protocol for a fet? Sorry im a bit clueless!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Well, our nurse told us a story about a lady who did the progesterone oil shots. She still had lumps from the shots after she gave birth!! I'd make myself multi task (rubbing butt while walking on treadmill) rather than having lumps months later :D. The nurse did say that moving will help the oil disbursed better. I am just not looking forward for DH to do the injections even though he passed his phlebotomy certification test. Heck, he told me he didn't do as well as he thought he would be! I am already mourning my poor upper quadrant buttock and we haven't even started yet ahahhahaha.

When I found that I have to take BCP for 2 cycles, I wasn't too happy. But now I am glad that they started me a little early w/ BCP. I am sure it's a bit stressful waiting for AF so you can start IVF process. For all the ladies waiting for AF, FX it comes soon!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Welcome to the new ladies. 

Hoping that everyone has had a good Monday (oxymoron right?). Good luck on Wednesday - Lorna!! 

ILT - I am using Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy too. They gave me the name of First Steps which may be able to help you get the cost of the meds down even further. It's worth a call or application on their website to see if you qualify. Apparently it takes about 2-3 Business Days to find out if you are approved. I was told they have a deal with Ganirelix and Follistim so you get those meds cheaper through Walgreens than if you had Gonal F or Cetrotide (which you mentioned above). 

AFM - thought you ladies might laugh. On Saturday the town next to where I live had a sort of street fair and in one of the booths was a psychic. I decided to see her for a laugh and she told me to make a wish. During the "reading" she told me "your wish will come true, you are destined to be a mother". Then she goes on to tell me that I will have 3 children but only 2 pregnancies - twin boys and a girl! Bet you ladies can't guess what my wish was ;)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! :)

ILT, nice to see you too! :) Nice to have a buddy from back in the day, ha, the days of the TWW thread and the testing and the symptom spotting!

Day by day here, still waiting for damn AF to start, I wish she'd hurry up so I could get taking the oestrogen tablets. I hope AF arrives for all those who are waiting to start, too! I've never been more happy to see my period than when we were starting IVF! It is amazing how fast you get used to the injections, but I only had to do it in the tummy region so that was a bit easier I reckon! x


----------



## cali_kt

Tuesday- Hi there! Glad they froze them just in case! How many will you transfer for your FET?

Lorna- How exciting! Wishing you all the luck on Wednesday!! Keep us posted!!

Lizzie- Hi! When will your FET be?

IloveTomatoes- Hi! :wave: My clinic does the PIO through first trimester too. I will do anything for a successful pregnancy..but.. it's pretty intense. You get little hard softballs on your bum. I know everyone has their own thing when it comes to PIO. I heat up area with heating pad before. DH heats up syringe in his hand for a couple minutes. I get the injection. Then I rub and walk around. So it sounds like you have a good plan!:thumbup: That is so awesome that you got a discount. Stim meds are just such a hit in the bank account!!

Psalm- Maybe your wish will be coming true soon!! That is pretty funny!!:haha: Wouldn't it be crazy if that came true (twin boys and a girl)?

AFM- I have my baseline u/s tomorrow!! :happydance: Thanks again for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Psalm, Unfortunately, we were note qualified for First Steps. Oh well. At least I tried :). Out of pocket it is then :). I just put in my order for the meds yesterday and am getting more excited and impatient :D. I like that psychic of yours!! Twin boys and a girl! You are going to get your hands full :D. 

TB, Isn't it amazing how we all wish our AF to arrive during IVF treaments? :D

Cali, I am in Cali too!! SF Bay area to be exact :D. Heating up syringe in his hands huh. Hmm..I'll ask DH to do that too then if that works! Thanks for the tip :D. How's the baseline u/s goes?


----------



## kaye

Hi everyone

Ha ha I have also been sat wishing AF would show her face. It's so strange how things change!

Wow this thread is super busy now, I can't keep up. Good luck to everyone and hopefully the thread will soon be full of BFP'S.


----------



## Jungleland

I know kaye it's mega busy isnt it! Cant wait for my time off work so I can get properly up to speed with everyone's journey :)

I bought a pack of 15 pregnancy tests online today. In my 1st cycle I didnt test at all until the clinic tested me for hcg/beta and I was crushed when it was negative because I had so many symptoms and was convinced it had worked when it hadnt. For cycle2 I home tested once (the day before my clinic test). It was BFN but it didnt hit me as hard as the first time. So this time I've decided I'm testing every other day after transfer so I feel even more in control. 

Who on this thread is into testing and who isn't? 

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, Me!!! I am a POAS addict...well, until I found out about my issue, I was a POAS addict. I think I still have 20 cheapies, 2 FRERs, and 2 CBFM. I am still contemplating on when I want to start testing. I know that if I want to become POAS addict again, I'd have to start testing out the trigger. I might join you!


----------



## Jungleland

ILT Let's do this! :friends: xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Heck, twist my arms! Let's do it! Hopefully nothing stark white for a while :D. I am excited Jungle!! Feel like peeing on something now! ahahhahaha


----------



## Jungleland

Haha love it! You've just got to get excited sometimes haven't you! I spend far too much time being anxious/worrying! Xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

For now, I am all about positive thinking. Wait till test time!!! I have my moments :D.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I tested from transfer on both my previous cycles and got too obsessive about it! Both times I've had something around 11dpi so I'm going to try not to start testing until then. Like you I prefer to know in advance of the beta results so I'm more prepared.

Cramping from scratch seems to be gone now so just waiting for AF to have my baseline...due any day now eeeek!


----------



## cali_kt

Ilovetomatoes- Also, if your hand doesn't do the trick..you can stick it in your armpit. Sounds gross, but it really does warm it nicely!! I have my u/s in 3 1/2 hours! Crossing my fingers for no cysts!

Kaye- It is so crazy to want AF..feels weird!! But hope it comes soon!

So I will be a tester. I am a total POAS a holic. I will start around 4dpt. I can't help myself. It's such an addiction.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, hopefully you'll get AF today! Yaaayy

Cali, FX!!!


----------



## kaye

I don't know what to do. This will be our first icsi. We haven't tried anything else.
I think I will hold out on testing for as long as possible.

I will enjoy watching your progress lines getting darker and darker Jungleland and ilovetomatoes. 


AF has arrived!!! SO I ring the clinic in the morning. Apparently though we have been warned that they can say no 3 times if the clinic is busy. Even if they say yes tomorrow it will be more bloods and a teach lesson during the month and get my meds and start next period. Praying we get a yes tomorrow as after 5 years I have had enough of waiting!


----------



## kaye

Cali_kt good luck for your ultrasound fingers crossed no cysts xxx


----------



## Jungleland

How was the cramping for you bumpsparkle, just mild AFstyle cramps or enough to need a painkiller?

cali_kt - good luck for your ultrasound, fingers crossed there will be no pesky cysts! Let us know how you get on

Kaye - good luck ringing the clinic, I'll keep my fingers crossed that they've had a low intake and can fit you in comfortably. It's weird how it fluctuates, in Feb my clinic seemed really busy, lots of ladies in the waiting room and looong waiting times. In june it was virtually empty! Xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Cali, in my part of the world and at my clinic they have a strict one embryo transfer only rule. So one it'll be! :)

I'm not going to test before the blood test at this stage of thinking. x


----------



## cali_kt

Kaye- Praying for a yes tomorrow! And glad AF came.

AFM- U/S is clear! I start Lupron on tuesday.:thumbup:


----------



## kaye

Hi, 

Rang the clinic and a nurse will ring me back within 72 hours. They were asking if I had my teach yet, which I havent and is this the 1st, 2nd or 3rd time requesting treatment. Got a feeling they will say no this month. Which is really frustrating as that means the earliest start now end of November if they say yes next month. 

So another waiting game!

Hope everyone has a good day today! 

Cali_kt - great news on the u/s and roll on Tuesday to start day! 

Xx &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Jungleland

Great news cali_kt! It's all starting for you! :yippee:
Kaye I really hope you get your yes, IVF can be cruel enough as it is never mind having these kind of anxieties xxxx


----------



## star25

Hi, I cant keep up with thread at the mo bit sounds like everyones doing well, I cant wait to start and join you all! 
Waiting in for meds to be delivered today, CD31 and no sign of af, going to pick more drinks up for trial next week so might call and ask for scan in case another cyst, dont want to wait for as long as last time for provera, the waiting is making me so impatient like I cant move on with anything else in my life, would love a holiday but between this and my dogs weekly chemo treatment thats not going to happen anytime soon! 

Hope your all well :)


----------



## lizzie78

Wow ladies I can't keep up either!

kaye - I think I've missed why you have to wait to find out if you will be cycling, is it just down to capacity at your clinic? Hope you get the right answer and don't have to wait longer x

Star - woohoo, you finally get your drugs. I bet you thought that this day would never come! So sorry to hear your dog isn't well. Hope the chemo does it's job xxx

Jungleland & ILT - I'm another early tester. I tested from about a week after transfer last time and I'm glad I did because I wouldn't have known that I had a chemical pregnancy otherwise. As hard as it was watching those two lines fade it did mean that OTD didn't hit me so hard which I think it would have done because I woke up one morning just knowing I was pregnant. 

Nothing much happening with me, just waiting for time to pass to AF. Bizarrely emotional this morning driving to work. No idea why and felt extremely silly about having to hold back tears. Heaven help me when I'm back on meds if I feel like this before starting!! I'm putting it down to tiredness and stress about all the change in my life right now and not that I'm just a basketcase!


----------



## star25

Ahh your definitely not a basket case, all ladies who go through this are stronger than alot of people and the complete opposite of a basketcase lol, hope your feeling better though lizzie and thank you for the doggy support! Had good news today about the type of leukemia she has, its either a b type or t type, the t type doesnt respond as well to chemo and we paidfor her sample to be tested and it's a b! One less thing to worry about for a while, shes doing really good though at the moment xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star, Im really pleased about the news for your furbaby. They are such a worry but such a blessing too xxx


----------



## star25

Thank u lizzie, dont know what I'd do without her! 
Although annoyed at dh as his phone must have ran out of battery and shes ready to be picked up from vets and cant get hold of him, not his fault I suppose!

Just had all my meds delivered, looks really scary, especially the 2 more sharps boxes when theyve already given me one!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cali - great news about your scan! Roll on Tuesday!

Kaye - I can't believe your clinic keep you hanging on like this, it doesn't seem fair to add more stress onto you. Fingers crossed they let you start this month!

Jungleland - Cramping has only been like mild AF cramps ever since so totally manageable, just annoying really. The only pain I had was the 5-7 seconds they actually did the scratching so I can't really grumble ;-)

Grrrrr still no AF....


----------



## kaye

Star &#8211; Hope AF shows up soon and hope you haven&#8217;t got a cyst. Waiting is awful, it does make you put life on hold doesn&#8217;t it? Also glad your doggy doing well x 

Lizzie78 &#8211; Sorry, yes apparently they can refuse you 3 times if the clinic is too busy &#61516;, but that is for the teach aswell which I need month before a cycle can start! So annoying 
Sorry you have had a rubbish morning and hope you feel better soon xx hugs xx 

Bumpsparkle &#8211; Hope AF hurries up for you too! 

AFM, no call yet, but they said 72 hours so I best get some patience!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I'll join u in the wait for af, when do u expect yours? 

Kaye, hope u get to start very soon, are u in the UK?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies!! This thread is hot now! :D

Kaye, I hope you'll get to do IVF this month. Maybe they'll have a cancellation. 

TB, does the amount of ET transfer depends on the age? For us, they usually only allow 1 ET if you are under 35 and they'll give you a pretty good deal for that also in case that 1 didn't take then you can do 2 more for free. I wish I can do that. Unfortunately, I am over 35 and get to have between 3-4 embryos for 3DT or 2 blastocysts for 5DT. We only need 1!! :D

Cali, Star, and ecarroll2, it looks like you ladies are going to start first!! Did I miss anyone else? 

Star, Yay on good news for the furbaby. I know how hard it is when they got sick. Some people don't understand how your pets can effect you emotionally. We count on them for support a lot of time. I was definitely devastated when my first little furbaby past away. He was 14 years old. He's still in my mind a lot. It took me 2 years to adopt a new puppy. That puppy is not a happy bouncy almost 3 years old but has a 5 months old puppy behavior. I love him to death! I told DH when we first met that Milo and I are a package. Now, they love each other too :D. Anyway, I digress (need more coffee is super early here on my side of the world). I hope everything will go well with your furbaby soon. When are you going to start Stim?

For the ladies who are waiting for their AFs, what really work for me to make AF comes earlier is.....BDs!! I know...I am weird. But it works all the time! :D

So it looks like the earlier testers are: 
Me (ILT)
Lizzie78
Jungleland
Cali_kt

Waiting for Lornamj's BFP test! I think it's today :D. 

Sorry ladies, I am a lister :p. 

Plex, Psalm, Morana, Doxie, and Bump hope you guys are doing well :D. And of course, everyone else that I didn't mention. Thread is a bit too long to go back :p.


----------



## star25

Wow you done well there ilovetomatoes lol, when I get to the 2ww I wont be an early tester, always been too scared! Thank u for the support, shes home now and doing really well, shes 8 but generally a fit and healthy 8 and seems a lot younger which is why we decided on doing the chemo, it's tablets and a weekly injection which will soon be twice a month and has little side effects so not like shes struggling or has a poor quality of life, shes still enjoying life!

Where are you in your cycle? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey Star, 8 years old is still young! Glad to hear that she is doing well :). I am on CD 5 right now. I have 20 more days to go! Can't stop counting oh boy. I might need to busy myself a little to take my mind of counting :D. Are you getting excited?


----------



## star25

After seeing all the meds today it looks scary but at the same time I cannot wait, just hoping I have a normal cycle amd no cysts!! ;)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BCP supposedly help w/ keeping off cysts according to my RE. Are you on BCP now?


----------



## star25

I'm not on anything now, problem is I dont always ovulate and get a cyst instead, I'm
Going to phone and see how long I should wait before inducing it im so fed up of these delays, my first appointment for ivf was in June!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh wow...June? It's been a while then for this whole IVF process for you. We started at the end of July. It's been a busy couple of months between surgery and vacation :). 

Afm, just paid for my meds and all I can say is OUCH!!! oh well. It is what it is. Good news is that I will get those meds tomorrow. Better start buying some oranges for DH to practice. He has a whole month to practice and it'd better be perfect shot by the time I need it in November. Pressure much?? hahahahha.


----------



## star25

Ahh poor dh, I wont be letting my dh do mine, I need more control lol x


----------



## cali_kt

Ilovetomatoes- I like the list! ;) Once we start going it is nice to know who is where!

Star- I know how that it is with doggy cancer. We don't have any kids, so our dogs are our kids. My yellow lab has end stage myeloma. He was on an oral chemo that is no longer working. So he is now off it and we are grateful for everyday we have with him. It adds a lot of stress with him sick. The vet visits and being worried over every little thing. Glad it turns out that your dog has the better form of Leukemia. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that cali, it's horrible isnt it, I couldn't stop crying the day we found out, neither could dh, I feel better about it now shes back to her usual self and putting weight back on and looking bright eyed, shes on a high protein and omega 3 too with vitamins amd oils, between the 2 of us theres a lot of meds in our house! really hope you have a lot more time
With your lab, bless him xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all! Loving the list making skills ILT!
Had my nurse consult today and she moved my endometrial scratch forward to 14 october (day 21 of this cycle), it was previously booked for 16 oct (day23). Not sure why I was booked for 16th in the first place!
All set to start ICSI approx 22nd oct :) xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I'm technically due 2mrw but I've been early for my last 2 ivf cycles so I'm being a bit impatient I think! Hoping for baseline scan on Friday so I can start stims this weekend. How about you?
How did your scratch go in July? x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh gosh ladies :blush:. In all honesty, I like making list because I always forget things! I just want to make sure to keep up with people's posts :). 

Jungle, Yayy for starting earlier! 

Bump, hopefully you can start Stim this weekend!


----------



## star25

Sounds good jungle, not long now :)

Bumpsparkle, my cycles are normally between 35-50 days,last was 67 though and had to take provera to get that one started
The scratch was fine, did hurt a bit more than what I thought it would but it didn't last long and just had some cramping after, I know the scratch was ages ago now but I had it done as part of the trial I'm doing


----------



## rissamykl

Hi,

After 14 days from retrieval (9/16) and a 5 day embryo blast transfer (9/24), I had my first beta result on Tuesday (9/30) and it was bfp but it was low (22). Nurse said it was low and she has seen this turn to positive but not many do. I go back in two more days (4 days from first beta) Please let me know if you have had sucess stories after having 1st beta low result. I need all the help I can. 
:wacko:
Thx
Rissa


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Rissamykl sorry I can't help, I havent got a bfp from ivf yet but hope this is the start of a healthy pregnancy for you xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey Rissa, I think it will be more beneficial for you to open your own thread. Not saying that you can't post here. But, a lot of us are either still waiting to start the IVF process or just started a few days ago. So, not too many of us have seen a BFP so far. Opening your own thread can help get exposure from those who is stalking and hopefully had experience what you are experiencing right now. Again, I am not trying to mean...just trying to help. Congrats on the BFP!!! I've heard some embies are slow implanters :).


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone! 
Any sign of AF bumpsparkle? 
Kaye any news as to when you can start? Has it been 72hrs? I have no concept of time! 
Star did you manage to ring up and get a scan to check for cysts?
Lizzie I know how you feel with emotions all over the place! I feel like I need a good cry, had a terrible day at work!
ILT -getting lots of needle practice is good, my OH hadn't practiced at all before he started injecting me! Haha! Xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, sorry to hear that you had a terrible day at work. :hugs: Feel free to vent if you want :). I've been watching youtube videos on how different ladies administered their own injections. Some had a hard time and some looked so easy :). I am currently waiting for FEDEX dude to deliver my meds. I think I have might missed him yesterday but he is not suppose to come yesterday anyway. Unless Walgreen is super fast in term of delivering their orders 4 hours after the order was paid! In all honesty, I just want to open something! ahhahahaha. I am not sure how popular is Barkbox in UK. But every time I get the Barkbox, I get pretty excited even though all of the items are for my dog hahahaha. The joy of opening boxes! :D


----------



## kaye

Hi

Jungleland - sorry to hear you had a rubbish day at work! 
Yes have good vent on here! It will make you feel better. 

It's only been 33 hours for me!! I think it's a no. I had a cry last night as I am so frustrated. 

I'm having the night off the gym tonight and watching a movie and relaxing! 

ILT - I'm Dreading Injecting myself. I'm not scared of needles but I really don't want to have to jab it in. Do you think you will be ok with it?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kaye, I am sorry that you haven't heard anything back yet. :hugs:. Maybe they are still trying to figure out their schedule and see if they can fit you in. I'd think if it's bad news, they'd call immediately since it'd be easier to spot no availability then to schedule one. I know through my IVF class that every couple starts on different day and different medications even though all of us are starting at the end of October. So hang in there! A couple more days. Well, counting the weekend, maybe monday? :). Knowing me though, I'd call tomorrow just to check in with the nurse :p. 

I am planning to practice with an orange also. I am hoping that once you get used to the stabbing motion on an orange, it'd be easier to stab yourself :D. Plus, I don't have time to get nervous and wait 30 minutes to do the injection. 1 injection is in the morning and the other is 12 hours later. I have to leave my house by 5:30 in order to get to work on time. So there won't be enough time to be a wuss :p.


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls! It's presentations/running workshops that do my head in! :dohh: And I did both this week! Full day workshop for 25 people today and it was such a diverse mix of people to keep happy, everyone wants different things and we don't have a bottomless purse! My boss has a knack of dropping me in it too, disappearing off to do something important when i need her most. Thankfully there are no more scheduled in the diary before my time off for treatment. Just feel like I'm juggling too much and need to drop some of it to concentrate on myself and our ttc journey :juggle: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

On the topic of injecting, do you girls or your OHs jab it in quickly or push it in slow? Xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, not too long now! 20 more days :D. According to our nurse, you have to jab it in quickly. It'd be painful if you push it in slow. I am terrible at jabbing things. Orange comes to the rescue...hopefully :D.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! 

Jungle - sorry you are struggling at work. I agree, just get over the next couple of days and then look forward to focusing on your TTC journey. That is so much more important. 

Kaye - have my fingers crossed for you. Hope that you get some good news in the next day or so! Isn't this whole process all about waiting? Waiting for a phone call, waiting for meds, waiting for it to start ... I am sick of WAITING!! Just need to pray for patience and I am doing that for you right now!Enjoy the movie and let yourself relax - hard to do, I know, but you definitely have the right idea!

ILT - let me know how the practice injections go. I have funny visions of the orange juice squirting everywhere  I really want to start practicing since it should only be a couple of weeks away before I start doing them for real. Scary (but exciting thought). 

Lizzie - how are you doing? Feeling any better?

Bump - any news on AF? Weren't you meant to start today? 

Cali - hi! Hope things are going well for you. How's the Lupron treating you?

Star - any update? Were there any cysts?

Morana, Doxie, Lorna - hope you are all well. Lorna - did I miss a BFP announcement for you somewhere else? Congrats if so. 

AFM - still nursing a cough and cold that I have had for 3 weeks off and on. Ugh. I finally went to the dr on Tuesday to get antibiotics and today I am going to the acupunturist to get me in tip top health. Hopefully a combination of all that will get rid of this nonsense once and for all. I am still waiting for a call back from my clinic to confirm that they have received the pre-approval from the medical insurance. I don't understand why there are so many phone calls! And no one ever answers ... Annoyed today I guess ladies. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Sorry I missed out Plex! Hope you're doing ok. 

And apologies to anyone else I missed :(


----------



## Jungleland

You're right Psalm, all we do is wait! That's why it feels sooooo good when we're DOING something, even when it's something nobody in their right mind would enjoy under normal circumstances, jabbing ourselves with sharp needles multiple times a day, stuffing ourselves with extra hormones (as if we weren't already emotional enough after our ltttc journeys)... and so on and so on!
Get well soon hun, it's the changing of the seasons, always brings the colds out. I hope you feel better after a bit of a rant :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

Jungle and psalm, ive been at work all day so havent had a chance to call, might try tomorrow afternoon 
Seems like all were doing is waiting on this thread, I agree with the opening boxes fun lol, I had that yesterday with my meds, didn't realise there would be so much!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Well I think AF has turned up. Sorry if TMI but had some light red blood 2day (after definite PMS last nite and typical AF headache) The problem is that it's pretty light compared to normal and I'm not sure if that's becoz of the scratch? Any post scratch bleeding I've had has been brown and this now seems red/pink so must be AF?

Going in for baseline scan 2mrw anyway as our clinic doesn't do scans over the weekend and I don't want to miss starting stims on CD3 if this is really it. If it wasn't Friday 2mrw I might have hung out another day before phoning them.

Will hopefully wake up with heavier flow 2mrw as I'm worried they will tell me it's not quite full AF and I'll feel stupid! Has anyone else had a lighter period after a scratch? Just don't need this extra worry right now! x


----------



## Jungleland

Don't worry bumpsparkle, I had my nurse consult on wednesday and I asked her if I bled after my scratch how I would tell when AF starts if the spotting lasts a week?! And she said it'd likely be a different colour or heaviness with AF symptoms (which you have) and that if i was unsure, I should come in and the scan/blood test that they do on day2 would prove it right or wrong :hugs: youve done the right thing! I hope this is he real deal and you're really starting!! Yey! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey ILT

At my clinic it's strictly one embie per ET. Not dependent on age :)
I would personally love twins, heck who wouldn't after all of this?! 
But it's not my choice and identicals can still happen ;) 
I got AF tonight! Estrogen starts tomorrow for my FET!!! X


----------



## Psalm23v6

Yay Tuesday! Congrats on starting. Identicals are much more common in IVF than in the regular population. A study I read said that in the general population there are about 3 per every 1000 births in the general population but in IVF it's 15 per every 1000! So a big jump. 

Bump - I agree with Jungle. You definitely did the right thing. Fingers crossed all goes well. 

Jungle - thanks for the hugs and well wishes. I just hate feeling crappy and yesterday got me down! But onwards and upwards. Counting down to hubby arriving next Friday :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, how's AF going? Hopefully it's full flow now :). 

Jungle, hope you are having a better day today. 19 more days! But who is counting? :p

Tuesday, Yes. 1 can totally split into 2! It happens :). I hope I get a 5 day transfer then they will only transfer 2 Blasts instead of 3 -4 embryos. I'll take 1 and definitely will do my best to handle 2. But 3 or 4?? mmmm..that's a scary thought. Congrats on AF!!! And Yay for starting :D. 

Psalm, hope you are feeling better today. Not much longer :). We are buying oranges from Costco this weekend. I hope there won't be much juice leaking everywhere. Gotta stand over the sink to practice this. :D

Kaye, have you heard anything so far? 

Afm, I got my meds yesterday. Lots and lots of syringes and medicine. Phewww....Lucky I have a few more weeks to prep myself :).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi girlies,

Definitely full flow 2day at last but baseline scan confirmed that not enough lining was shed y'day so they've counted 2day as day 1 instead. But as long as I continue with a normal flow 2mrw then I can start stims on Sunday morning, yay!

Our favourite positive of 2day is that my follicle count was 14 whereas it's been 10 and 11 at this stage on my other cycles. I know it doesn't mean a huge amount at this point but any increase in numbers compared to last time makes us feel more confident 

Tuesday - congrats for starting!

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend whatever you've got planned x x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungleland - do you have a confirmed date for your scratch?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, congrats for starting Stim on Sunday!!! Sounds like everything will go a bit better this time. FX for lots of little eggies :D.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls!
Tuesday- great news on AF arrival and getting started, will transfer be around day19? How do they know when the best time to transfer your frostie?

Psalm- not long til hubby is back with you, you'll feel loads better just having him back :)

ILT- I'm much better today thanks! And yep I'm counting too! ;)

Bumpsparkle- Great news on starting to stim on Sunday! Keep flowing AF! 14 follies is amazing! I've always had maximum 12 so I'd feel totally blessed with 14! :happydance: go you! My scratch has been moved forward to day21 of this cycle which is 14th Oct :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks ladies, never thought I'd be this stoked to see AF and feel the familiar aches and pains and general discomfort!

Jungle, they'll do a scan on Day 10 and check my lining, and then a blood test to determine my LH surge, then about 5 days after that they'll pop the little one in! I have a date of October 23rd, a Thursday, it'll be your Wednesday if you're in the northern part of the world :) 

Jungle, I've heard of the endo scratch, but could you please explain what it does? Thanks!

That's a huge jump in chances of identicals! I won't get carried away and start thinking it'll happen to me but a girl can hope... after all, that's why I'm doing this! x


----------



## kaye

Clinic said too busy too fit me in for a teach this month and to ring up on my next period. So basically they can say no again for another 2 months and then same with actual treatment they can say no 3 times and then they are meant to make room. So could be another 5 to 6 months. So bloody annoyed is 5 years ttc not a long enough wait
Just want to quit right now.


----------



## nj112233

Hi ladies! I'm new here and I hope it's ok to jump in. I've had 4 miscarriages in the past 1.5 years and now moving into my first ivf that's scheduled to start as soon as I get my AF in 2 weeks. What I'm concerned about is that I just received my TSH results as 3.4. I'm not hypothyroid but I know that they like to see no higher than 2.5. Will my ivf be postponed or will they just put me on synthroid without postponing my ivf. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! !!

FSH 3.5
AMH 6.7
ESTRADIOL 17
TSH 3.4


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kaye - I am so sorry that they said no. What a disaster! Did they give any reasons? You must be so frustrated. 

NJ1 - I don't know anything about TSH levels. Perhaps if you started your own thread someone might be able to help you out. Hope you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kaye, sorry to hear the bad news. It must be really frustrating for both of you. I know that this is not what you want to hear right now. But, they will have to schedule you eventually. Hopefully sooner than later. :hugs: don't give up! 

Nj, I also don't know much about TSH. Hope you'll figure it out soon.


----------



## Jungleland

:hugs: big hugs kaye :hugs: so sorry that you're in this position. Do you have any options for moving clinics? It quite honestly sounds like the most unfair and cruel policy :( it seems so haphazard and disorganised. So you've got something to compare- at my clinic, they book you in for a 'week commencing' ivf start date months in advance when you're having all the other appointments and so if you couldnt get the month you wanted you had to be pushed back to the next month (but you'd know this 3/4 months in advance). They then make sure they fit in everything else in the time in between, injecting tuition, blood screening etc. It must be so stressful playing this game every month for you and so many other women!! It makes me so angry for you. I'm stressed enough with the ivf process and I havent had to deal with any of the issues about being turned away at the last minute. Please don't give up :hugs: 

NJ sorry ive never been given a TSH figure

xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Kaye where in the world are you? Do you pay privately or is it publicly funded? It's so different in other places! I really feel for you :( x 

NJ, I'm sorry I can't help with TSH but I am sorry about your losses, and welcome x


----------



## nj112233

Thanks for all of your reponses! TSH is normal between 1-4.5 but for optimal ivf success, studies confirmed that below 2.5 is best. Mine is 3.4 (normal) so I'm a little concerned since it's not below 2.5. I go to RMANJ and they take TSH levels seriously. I just want everything to work out.


----------



## star25

So sorry kaye, it really is unfair, do you have the option of moving clinics? I feel frustrated enough having long cycles and waiting for af, it's been 4 months since ny first appointment because of af being delayed, really hope you get some clearer answers soon xx


----------



## nj112233

Star: Why can't they start you on bcp to induce af?


----------



## star25

Last time I took provera, I'm not sure about bcp but I'm going to ring and ask tomorrow, cant keep waiting in hope af will show!


----------



## nj112233

Waiting that long would drive me crazy! Definitely call them to speed things up. They usually put you on bcp anyway before ivf for down regulation so it will take care of af too at the same time.


----------



## star25

Ill see what they say tomorrow, hopefully something positive, im doing short protocol so wont be down regulating but still hope they will speed af up :)


----------



## Plex

Kaye - If im honest i would be bloody fuming!! :hugs: So sorry that u have been put off cycling, i agree with others that its very bad management on the clinics part :( are u able to book it up in advance? xx

Nj - :hi: Heya hun. do u know what they have measured the fsh, amh and estradol in? I know amh has 2 different measurements - pmol/l and ng/ml so u get very different results using each one. 

The tsh i know should be between 1-2 for optimum results. So it is a bit high. Really they should regulate with medication first so that u dont waste ur time and money cycling before hand. My tsh levels fluctuate as i have autoimmune thyroiditis but not actual hypothyroidism. They still put me on replacement meds. xx


----------



## Plex

Star - yeah id ask for provera/northisterone hun, sounds like uve been waiting for af to show up for too long :hugs: xx

I have my date for my baseline scan now which is awesome! 29th October at 7.30am, so an early morning start for me :( got my northisterone, lubion and clexane already, just waiting on the most important stuff - menopur and ovitrelle to get this show on the road! 

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## Jungleland

Great news you've got your plan through plex :happydance: 
All good with me, on countdown to my scratch a week on tuesday! Xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Kaye - Really sorry the clinic have said no this month. Like others on here I really feel for you and it seems a really harsh way to treat you at what is such a stressful time as it is. Do you have any options for changing clinics or do the benefits of this clinic outweigh the waiting they make you do?

Alex - congrats on a baseline date! 

1st stim of menopur stung quite a bit this morning compared previous experiences with gonal-f but hopefully it'll be worth it!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry plex, predictive text changed your name to alex!!


----------



## star25

I'm dreading it bumpsparkle but like you Said it will be worth it :)

Plex, thank you for support, exciting you dont have long! X

Jungle, not long now til scratch, it definitely helps to be doing something like youre moving forward :)


----------



## kaye

Hi everyone.

Thanks ladies for your support. Feeling better today. I'm in manchester and on nhs. We did try to get TRSF to care clinic but they said no they will not fund us there. Unfortunately I am just going to have to wait and try to be patient. Doesn't look like I will be on the same time line as you ladies. I wish you all the luck in the world and can't wait to see all the BFP'S. 

Plex - yay for the date of your scan xx 

Jungleland - 8 more sleeps then it will be here. Hope it goes fast for you. Another thing ticked off and you will be all ready to go xx


----------



## Jungleland

You're stimming bumpsparkle! :wohoo:

I've only ever used gonal f so not sure if the sting is common hun, the cetrotide that I introduce on day 5ish of stimming stings like mad though and gives me a red mark for about 10hrs but I've been told it's normal xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks jungleland. I've always found the same with cetrotide and I've now learnt the hard way that menopur is the same! I've always thought that at least with cetrotide I've only had to take it for 4 or 5 days, but it's harder when you've got a stim injection that stings too lol! Spose I won't grumble if the menopur leads to better results for me though hehe!

Star - try not to worry about the injections. I have a huge needle phobia (fainting, puking the lot!) so if I can get through them anyone can! After the first few you'll be fine 

2 stims down and my overies are making themselves heard already. I am on a 300 dose so I guess things might get going quicker than before (only 200 and 225 before).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Does anyone know whether a hot water bottle or heat pad can help develop the eggs during stims? I'm finding it comforting at the moment but I've read mixed reports about whether it's good or bad at this stage??

I know after ET is a definite no no though x


----------



## star25

I'm not sure about that bumpsparkle, I suppose of just warm and not boiling hot should be ok? 
Now I'm scared about the cetrotide lol, I have gonal f and cetrotide and an injection of buserelin day of transfer and ovetrille ( sp?) to trigger
Ive just phoned clinic, ive got an appointment for scan this thurs, if everything ok start provera amd then I can finally start stimming if everythings ok when af arrives!
Spoke to the researchers too of the trial and they said it's fine for them too and meeting them to pick up more drinks as running low, cant wait to get started!

How is everyone else today?

Jungle, we could be starting around the same time as long as I haven't got any stupid cysts!


----------



## emz1200

Hiya, I hope you don't mind me joining in as I start my second round of IVF tomorrow with the lovely nasal spray, can't wait for that lol
They have upped my stims from last time as I only produced 4 eggs so fingers crossed they get a few more this time, they are aiming for the week of the 10th Nov for egg collection so fingers crossed.


----------



## star25

Hi emz! Looks like There could be a few of us at around the same time, hope it works for is all x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - sounds like you're on the same protocol as me, except I've changed to menopur this time to see if we can get a few more eggs with a different drug and because apparently it contains something that can be beneficial for egg quality. You'll find the gonal f pens much easier to use though! The ovitrelle is also a pen if I remember rightly. I'm always pretty non plussed about the burselin as I'm usually too excited on transfer day to worry about a final injection! Lol


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Welcome emz!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies, 

It's almost 6:30am and I just took a few sips of my coffee. So, my apologies if I missed any posts/comments :). 

Bump, congrats on starting stimming!!! Have to say I am a little jealous :p. Personally, I haven't heard anything regarding using hot water bottle/heat pad to help eggs. But, my OB did tell me to avoid hot tub and steam room during TTC since it'd increase my body temp to not a good ideal temp for baby. Based on that, I'd think it'd act the same way if you put heat pad/warm water bottle on your abdomen/back areas. However, I did hear that keeping your feet warm after ET could help implantation! 

Star, FX on the scan!! Hopefully you'll get AF soon and can start stims. 

EMZ, welcome and FX!! 

Tuesday, how are you? 

NJ112233, have you discussed your result w/ your RE? My friend was told that she had hyperthyroid and needed to be on meds or surgery. I forgot what she did but she didn't have to do any of them and her thyroid was ok. Plus, she did 3 IUI unsuccessfully and on the month that they decided to take a break, they got pregnant naturally. Our bodies do the strangest thing ever! I wouldn't worry much if your thyroid is still within normal range :). 

Kaye, glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Hopefully next month is your month. I am sure there are a few other ladies who are starting in November :). If not, we are all still going to be here to support you. 

Psalm, I practiced w/ orange this weekend!!! Unfortunately, I practiced w/ the wrong needle, which I didn't realized until much later. I was freaking out a bit thinking that the needle I was holding was going to be the one for injection. DH was trying to be helpful and said that we didn't need to insert the whole needle. After stabbing my orange multiple time and it didn't squirt!, I took a look at all my packages and realized that the needle I was using was for mixing! Phewwww...Since they didn't give too many "real" needles and there are more of the mixing needles, I was afraid to practice w/ the real needles in case I made mistakes later. But, I did learn how to take off the cap from the syringe. I managed to bend the needle when I took it off the first time :blush:. So I was practicing the perfect way (for me) to take off the cap without puncturing myself and bending the needle. So far so good :). 

I did hear that Menopur stings. So, I've been watching lots of youtube videos on ladies doing their first Stim shoots. Some were pretty successful and some took a while to do their first shot. I saw this one lady purposely dug her own nails to the point that she hurts herself so she wouldn't feel the injection (I think it was a menopur injection). I wonder if icing the area before injection can help w/ the stinging? I also have menopur injection. Also, a lot of them did the menopur and follistim at the same time. I was told that the injections need to be spaced out no more than 12 hours apart but one in the morning and one at night. Anyone else on Menopur and follistim was told to do this? 

Another question, are any of you ladies coffee drinkers? Do you stop drinking coffee a few days before stim? 

Sorry for the long post!

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I would like to join your forum. I am 37 and TTC# 5. We had a lost last year in December. Hubby has low sperm count, motility and mobility and I have a blocked tube. Here is Protocol:

BCP until 10/17/14
Baseline appt. 10/20/14
Injections 10/21/14
Retrieval 10/31/14
Transfer (ICSI/IVF) 11/3,4,5 or 6.


----------



## Jungleland

I'm loving his thread! So much going on :thumbup:

Bumpsparkle- I've been on 200 dose of gonal f for both my previous cycles and no reason to think this time will be any different. I'm not sure how hot water bottle effects eggs during stimming, I've only ever used hot water bottle after EC to ease the AF-style pain. I have used ice to cool the cetrotide burn, which I think was worse in my feb cycle than my june cycle.

Star- the post-injection itch/burn is definitely manageable, it's more annoying/distracting than painful. I got quite bloated towards EC last time so will be making sure I've got lots of baggy clothes to wear (will be easier cos I wont be working this time). Yey about us going through stims at the same time :) its always good to have girls at the same stage to chat to

Welcome emz and brighteyez! We'll all be having treatment at a similar time :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss brighteyez. Emz- I've never had to use nasal spray but it doesn't sound pleasant! 

ILT- will be following the warm feet advice! I've always got freezing cold feet!! I'm a tea-belly, but have been on decaff tea since June. I can't tell the difference so I think it's a worthwhile switch to have made early on

Xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hello everyone :)

I'm not a coffee drinker ILT, I will have a coffee probably 4 times a year, ha! So not an issue for me. I also don't drink alcohol, didn't really drink much but stopped altogether 14 weeks ago and do not miss it one little bit! So that's something too. I'm not really one of those "Oh I'll have a wine and feel better" types - I medicate with FOOD!!! Not so great. I'm chubby monster at the moment. The Michelin Man is me.

I'm OK, we've got our transfer date, I'm taking the pills, I'm getting excited, got a scan in the next week and then start with the progesterone. I keep thinking transfer is ages away but it's not really is it?! X

Jungle we were on the same drugs, Gonal F and Cetrotide. That Cetrotide really did itch and burn huh? I didn't use ice but thought I should a couple times. I couldn't stop touching the area all day. The drugs do seem like a distant memory now though, it's only been a few weeks though. 

Nasal spray... that doesn't sound pleasant at all! Good luck for your treatment :)

XO


----------



## emz1200

Star - Hiya Hun hope things are going ok with you & fingers crossed it'll be our turn this time. 

Tuesdaysbaby & Jungleland - The nasal spray is horrible & tastes like antiseptic, I have to have polo mints at the ready to take the taste away. It's called nafarelin & my clinic use it for down regulation as I'm on the long protocol (I think that's what you call it lol)

I've got the same stims as last time Gonal F but they have upped my dose from 200 to 300 this time so we will just have to wait & see how many little eggs they can get.

Whens everyone's estimated retrieval dates?

xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: exciting to see how everyones progressing! Cant believe our cycles are almost here already!! 

Ive been spending the morning chasing up my meds, sent the script off last week and they havent gotten back to me yet to arrange delivery! It was marked urgent aswell :dohh:

I only have a short window it can be delivered in so im seriously stressing now!! 

Hope ur all well? xx


----------



## kaye

Oh no plex. I hope they arrive for you! How annoying and stressful. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Plex

Thanks! I do too, they do next day delivery so its not too bad, someone just has to stay in for the delivery which is the problem!

How r u getting on hun? xx


----------



## nj112233

Hi! I just want to update everyone about the TSH level concern that I had. Although my TSH level 3.4 is within normal range (1 - 4.5) they are going to give me synthroid to lower it to be below 2. This won't delay my IVF cycle and will be given to me along with my other meds during my cycle. They will continue to monitor my TSH throughout the pregnancy since TSH typically can rise a little while pregnant. There has been strong evidence through extensive research showing TSH below 2 with higher IVF success, the health of the pregnancy, health of the baby and the baby's IQ!

I just thought everyone should know this information in case you'd like to talk to your doctor about it. I go to RMANJ. RMANJ is one of the leading fertility specialists worldwide so I don't question their expertise. 

Now I'm just patiently waiting for AF to arrive within the next week or so to start my cycle with everyone!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

NJ, thanks for making me check my TSH again and the info! Very useful. I hope your TSH will get lower soon :). Do you have to take BCP before starting your IVF cycle? 

Plex, hope you'll get your meds soon. When are you going to start stims? 

Bump, there was a lady whose med was changed to menopur and she got wayyyyy more eggs this time. More than triple I think :). I hope it works the same with you :). 

Brighteyez, Welcome!

Tuesday, Michelin Man!!!! lol. I love Michelin Man. I also like Pillsbury dough boy. That shows you what kind of man I like :p. The six packers are mmm...too sissy for me. I like a man who likes to eat but know how to rein it in when it's needed and like to exercise too :p. Transfer date October 23rd! OMG! 2 more weeks! Excited for you TB :D. 

EMZ, I use nasal spray for allergy. Can't imagine using it for IVF. I usually can still taste my nasal spray hours later. yuck. My possible retrieval date is between 11/8 and 11/10. When is yours? 

It looks like a lot of us are/will be using Menopur. Yay :D

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## star25

I'm not sure in retrieval date, I'm thinking could be about theffirst week of Nov sometime

Ilt, I gave up caffeine in Jan but have the odd one at work when I forget my teabags!

Bumpsparkle, the ovitrelle is a pen too, getting close for everyone now! 

Hello brighteyez, sorry for your loss, hope we can all have bfps together :)

Plex, any news on meds? When do you think you will start stimming? Sorry I know you have probably said but it's hard to keep up! 

Nj, hope you dont have a long wait for af, when do you think it will be? 

Kaye, how are you feeling?

Tuesday, I have the odd glass of wine but it's a weak one, think I'll stop that too though as I always feel guilty like I should be having it! 

Jungle, how are things with you?

Emz, how long are you on the nasal spray for?


----------



## Madonna

Hi all

I've been reading this thread for a couple of weeks and I've finally decided to post.

We've been TTC for just over 2.5 years, and after almost a year of clomid and/or IUI we are due to begin IVF in the next few weeks too. We have a combination of PCOS and male factor infertility.

I am currently waiting for AF to arrive, which should be on Friday 10th but I am actually hoping it doesn't. Unlike others, I have actually been allowed to do an IUI this cycle whist waiting for IVF to begin, so there is a small chance we will get a little miracle, but due to past experience I am not feeling hopeful. I am refusing to test for a few more days at least though (currently 10 dpo).

Assuming AF does arrive, I will then have blood tests etc and I will start injections for down regulation at the end of October, with EC and ET expected around 20-25 November. I don't actually know exactly what drugs I will be on yet, I feel very unprepared compared to some of you! 

Although we are both English, I am having treatment in a very small private clinic in Switzerland as that is where we work and I am sure I will find out more when I go in next week. I am also considering trying acupuncture - at this stage I am prepared to do anything that will help. However, it is another added expense. 

Good luck to all of you who are starting your treatment now!


----------



## star25

Hi Madonna and welcome, wishing you luck for a bfp so u dont need to start the ivf, if you do though this is a great thread for support, I hope I'm prepared but when it comes to it im
Not so sure!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi Madonna and welcome! Hi to emz and Brighteyez also! (And any other new ladies I may have missed). Wow - it's going to be hard keeping up with everyone on this thread, but I am very excited we all get to share in this journey together!

For those of you that have started stimming already, hope it is going well and the injections don't sting too much. Any advice for a newbie? Our clinic said we can ice the area for a max of 2 minutes (that's it) and wondered if people thought that would really make a difference? I think all this will become abundantly clear in a next couple of weeks when I start. 

ILT - the image of you stabbing your Costco oranges really tickled me! You'll be a pro at it before you know it ;)

AFM - I paid for my meds yesterday (that's going to sting on the credit card bill) and they should arrive on Thursday. I was trying to tell the pharmacy to make sure they deliver it to the correct address because for some stupid reason, in our community, there are two roads with the same name and we are always getting packages for each other. This is one, however, that I really don't want sitting outside some random person's house for hours on end! Also, after days and weeks of calling the insurance and the clinic to see if the pre-authorization has actually come through, today they confirmed it has! YAY!! So now all we have to do is sign the consent forms on Friday (when hubby is back) and start when AF comes. 

Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Psalm, do you use walgreen pharmacy? I know someone here use the same pharmacy that I do. I had walgreen make sure that the package required signature. I lost a package before because I left it outside too long. But, I really don't need to loose an almost $4k package. They were pretty quick. I got it the next day after I paid for it. They did pack it nicely and put the meds that need ice pack at the bottom of the insulated box w/ multiple ice bags on top. 

I'll catch up w/ everyone else later. :)


----------



## star25

I've read icing it helps but I think it sounds worse, like when it's freezing cold outside and makes your hands hurt or sting, I know it's completely different lol but maybe try warming it?


----------



## Psalm23v6

ILT - yes I have Walgreens Specialty too. Might just ask my in-laws to go around to our house and either wait for the package or go and pick it up. I should be able to track it!

Star - you could be right! I will try both I guess and see which is better :0


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all!

Tuesday- I always found myself touching injection site too! :haha:

Emz- estimated egg collection date is 4th Nov for me I think

Plex- I hope they hurry with your meds!

Star- I'm ok thanks, I've decided to extend my leave forwards because work is stressing me out too much so now I'm going to be off from saturday 17th oct. AF would then be due on 22nd oct, so plenty of time to get into a good place to start. HOWEVER I'm feeling conflicted because they are creating 2 programme manager posts at work (2 grades above my own and temporary for 2yrs secondments) and a few people have told me that management expect me to apply and get one of them. Part of me couldnt be less interested due to concentrating on fertility treatment (plus would feel awful if I took a job knowing I was early pregnant or undergoing treatment and wouldnt be able to see the full 2yrs through). But anothr part of me thinks why not, extra money for no extra stress (I'd be managing 1 programme rather than multiple projects!)...argh!

Welcome Madonna! My english cousin had her pregnancy/baby in Zurich but has since moved back to the UK, she was really impressed with the hospitals there.

psalm- did your clinic mean ice injection site before or after? I only iced it after and prob for about 10mins

kaye- hope you're ok hun

Hi to everyone else! Xxxx


----------



## Morana

Oh, boy, this thread progressed so far! Between my dad's impending visit and everything else that's going on, I can't keep up but I will try to read as often as I can. 
I hope everyone is doing well and ready to go! 

AFM - got the green light yesterday to start the second portion of my FET, started Lupron yesterday. I have to do the injections in the morning this time and boy does it itch when in contact with clothes! LOL, never thought I would say that but I liked the evening injections better. Also, I can't use patches, super sensitive to adhesive, so I have to do Estrace pill cycle. Turns out, it's a lot of pills... at least they are not quite as expensive as the stim medications :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, if I am you, I'd just apply for it. Especially since you don't really care if you get it or not, which makes the whole process easier and not as stressful. If they really want you, they'll wait! :) Pregnancy is part of life. If they can't deal with it later on, you'll figure it out what to do later on :). Even if you don't get it, by applying, you are indirectly telling your managers that you are interested to move up. At least that's what I always thought anyway ;p. But, any decision that you make is always the right decision for you! Good luck!

Morana, I wonder if you are allow to use cortizone cream for the itchiness. 

Psalm, 1 more day before the meds arrived! Yaaay :). 

Plex, how are things w/ the meds? 

Madonna, welcome!

Star, icing will definitely help decrease any sort of pain/itchy feeling. I used lots of ice pack to help w/ itching and pain for my surgeries. It's a different level of coldness but I wouldn't apply the ice directly on my skin. I have ice packs that I usually use for medical purposes. If not, I'd put the ice in the ziplock bag and wrap it one time w/ cloth. It takes longer to numb the area but more comfortable than direct ice contact. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Exactly 2 more weeks to go for me but hey...who's counting :p


----------



## Plex

Spoke to pharmacist today, paid for meds and get them delivered 2moro :happydance: YAY!! 

ILT - 3 wks for me :) xx


----------



## Morana

Read through the thread as much as I could and wow I missed a lot, lol.

All the new ladies, welcome! Happy to see this thread become so lively :)

*ILT* - not sure if I can use cortisone.... It doesn't last too long anyway, just about 1/2 an hour or so. Funny enough, the one I did this morning did not itch at all! :)
The image of stubbing the oranges made me laugh so hard. It's a good thing you figured out it was a mixing needle ahead of time! :D The practice totally paid off. Stubbing yourself with that thing would be no fun at all
I was a coffee and tea drinker before the cycle this spring, more tea than coffee though. Everyone around me is a huge coffee fan and coffee you get in here in Miami is super strong! I completely quit coffee while on the cycle and I've dropped to having just 1 weak shot of espresso every morning after the loss. I have totally switched to decaf tea and found a brand that tastes like the real thing, so I haven't suffered too much.

*Kaye* - so sorry for your delay! It's kinda weird how this works, sounds like you guys have a way more serious 'teach' than what I had here. On the fresh cycle I just had an hour with the nurse showing me what to do and how to mix the meds, all on the same morning as baseline scan. No wait, nothing! It's so disappointing they can say 'no' for something you can totally learn to do watching youtube.

*Tuesday* - Sounds like we are going to be in the TWW together, my estimated transfer is on Oct 27. They are extending my cycle for a few days to wait for my dad to leave, otherwise I'd probably be having it around 23rd too! 

*EMZ* - nasal spray sounds awful. I'm glad my clinic doesn't use it anyway, I get horrible nosebleeds every time I use any nasal spray. Hopefully, you don't and the taste won't be too bad :) 

*Psalm* - good thing your medication is arriving. The pharmacy gave me a bit of trouble with Crinone this round, so I totally know how this feels. But at least they'll be there and that portion of waiting will be over :D Onto the next!


----------



## star25

Morana, my teach lasted about ten minutes and I bent the needle to a complete right angle! They said would show me again though at baseline and I got some dvds with the gonal f it's the cetrotide I cant remember what to do, will have to ask again 

Could be 2-3 weeks for me too! Doesnt feel like it's actually going to happen after waiting so long!


----------



## Plex

star - you tube have some fab videos regarding fertility injections :thumbup: I watched loads for my first IVF. xx


----------



## Morana

Star - LOL, I can't even imagine how do you achieve a bend like that on a needle! My OH watched a ton of videos on youtube to prepare himself for the trigger shot, lol. I did find the videos on my online pharmacy website helpful, they break them down by medication so you don't have to stress about which way is the one you have to use. Maybe it'll help: https://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/index.html
Are you doing short protocol? Anyway, it'll be nice to have more people in TWW at the same time :)


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Hope all is going well. I have been out of town and need to catch up! :) AFM, I started Lupron yesterday. As usual, having some GI issues already. It always takes me a couple days for my stomach to adjust. Always seems like each cycle is different though. :nope:


----------



## star25

Hope you feel better soon cali :)

Plex, I'll give you tube a go for when I start

Morana, I think I just stabbed too hard! I was forgetting it will actually be going into my leg and was more concentrating on pushing the button in properly lol

Im on my was to scan, scan at 10am but have to leave at 7:15 too early for my
Week off! I'll update later

Hope your all well x


----------



## Madonna

Good luck at your scan, Star.

Thanks for the recommendations for YouTube videos too, I will definitely be checking them out.

I'm 12dpo today after an IUI and just tested, BFN. Expecting AF later today or tomorrow so I think that's me out. I should therefore be having baseline scan,blood test and mock transfer on Monday. Hopefully I will also find out more at that appointment about my drugs etc.


----------



## Plex

Cali - sorry ur suffering at the moment, hopefully it'll all settle down in a few days :hugs: xx

Star - Hope the scan goes well for you this morning! My RE is the same, she likes to get me in for scans at 7.30am :( too damn early!!! xx


Madonna - Sorry to hear that ur iui may not have worked :hugs: Exciting that u get to start with all things ivf so soon though :thumbup: If u do get af (really hope u dont), i hope the mock transfer goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## kaye

Star - good luck for your scan hope all is well x


----------



## Plex

Relieved now my meds have arrived, all good to start northisterone 2moro now :thumbup: think this next couple of weeks will fly by! xx


----------



## star25

Thank you for the good luck wishes ladies, scan went well, no cysts! Got provera to start today so can start ivf when af arrives! So excited, had 14 follicles on right and 7 on left, sorry to sound clueless but does this change every cycle? 

Plex, glad you have your meds now, exciting times, hoping it flies by too 

Madonna, sorry about the bfn, Hoping it changes for you, if not that all goes well Mon


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - glad the scan went well. That's a great number of follies!

Plex - yay for the meds arriving. Mine arrived today too. It somehow made it seem really real that they are here. Sort of up to this point it felt like someone else was going to be injecting themselves with these meds but now they are sitting in my kitchen it's like, holy moly, in a few days I will be putting this into myself! Hope you start soon :)

Madonna - hope it isn't AF for you, but if it is, we are all in the IVF journey together so welcome!


----------



## lizzie78

Hey ladies, I've been away on a course for a week and now have no idea what is happening on this thread - it's so busy! I'll try to catch up properly but in the meantime those I have picked up:

Star - glad scan went well. Yes follies change every cycle hun.

Plex - good luck starting the northisterone today.


----------



## emz1200

Oh work is a nightmare at the moment as we're having a new system put in & no-one knows what there doing & it all goes live in 3 weeks. Such bad timing as I really don't need this stress, anyway:

Ilovetomatoes - your retrieval date is just in front of mine, they are aiming for the week beginning 10th Nov so fingers crossed.

Star - I'm on the nasal spray from 7th Oct all the way up until my retrieval but it does go down from 2 squirts twice a day to 1 squirt twice a day.
Congrats on the fab scan fingers crossed all goes to plan

Morana - The nasal spray is horrible but I have my polo mints to get rid of the taste so nothing I can't cope with I suppose.

AFM I'm just really glad its Friday as I really need a break from work.


----------



## star25

Thank u lizzie for the info on the follies, thank god for you ladies and your support :)

Emz, have a nice weekend off from work and pamper yourself 

Psalm, it definitely feels more real when the meds arrive, makes me
more itching to start too!


----------



## Madonna

Plex, I hope the first day with the meds went ok, and good look to those of you starting soon.

I had another bfn this morning but still no sign of AF. There is still a tiny part of me hoping for a miracle but I'm pretty resigned to the fact that AF will be here tomorrow. At least we can then finally make a start with the IVF. I'm nervous but excited to get started!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

Day 6 of stims 2day (Friday) and my first scan since baseline.

My right ovary has 7 of the 8 follicles on track size wise and the left has gone from 6 follicles to 16!! 
In total they reckon I have 23 follicles (we were chuffed with 14 at baseline scan) and 18 of these are about the same size and on target!

Can't believe the difference from our usual average of 10 follicles. Not sure if it's due to the change from gonal-f to menopur, the increase in dose, or both!

Feeling quite sore already and now got to keep an eye out for OHSS symptoms so fingers crossed that doesn't complicate things next week.

Been told to continue stims until next scan on Monday morning when they're expecting to allow me to trigger Mon evening for a weds egg collection.

Kind of wish EC was Monday purely becoz I'm pretty uncomfortable already and not sure I can face 3 more days of drugs and further bloating until weds, but I guess I need to remember that it's to give us the best chance so I need to suck it up lol!


----------



## star25

Your doing great bumpsparkle! Hope ec goes well :)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Wow Bumpsparkle that's amazing! Sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable but hopefully all worth it in the end. I saw on another thread people were saying to eat ramen noodles and obviously drink lots of water to try to keep the symptoms of OHSS down. Praying that you won't be overstimulated and you get to ER next Wednesday as planned. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Here is a good source on OHSS prevention. 
https://lomalindahealth.org/health-care/our-services/fertility/resources/OHSS.page

Also, I read on other articles that aspirin also helps w/ OHSS prevention. I'm required to take aspirin, progesterone, & estradiol for 14 days after ER. Medrol is only for a few days after ER. Not sure what everyone else needs to take in term of meds after ER. I am currently feeling that my RE prescribed me way too many meds. Oh well... :)

Bump, I read on a different thread that another lady also got more eggs on menopur. Eggs calculation sounds great! Excited for you.


----------



## kaye

Sounds like your gonna get lots of lovely eggs bumpsparkle &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Madonna

That sounds great bump sparkle, fingers crossed! 

AF finally arrived this morning, gutted that our last IUI attempt didn't work, but feeling lucky that we can go straight to IVF now. 

I've got to ring the clinic first thing Monday morning to go in for baseline scan, tests and mock transfer. As AF was late, it could now be any time Monday-Wednesday. I hope they can fit me in Monday or Tuesday as I'm hoping to fly home to England for a few days on Weds morning! I've not booked flights yet as I was worried this may happen, but DH will already be there for work and we're planning to go and see our families to tell them about starting IVF! So far they don't know anything about out TTC journey but we've decided we now need their support.


----------



## Jungleland

Bumpsparkle- amazing numbers!! I had no idea that changing meds could have such an impact! Just make sure you keep hydrated, I know the feeling of having to keep going with the injections for the last few days when you feel 'full' and sensitive but you can do it! Not long to go now! :thumbup:

Morana- hope your injections are going well! 

ILT- thanks for the careers advice :hugs: I think I should just apply when it's advertised as I've got nothing to lose. Thank you for the support

Plex & Psalm - great news that your meds have arrived and you're getting going! :happydance:

Star- my technique for cetrotide is :
- water into powder
- keeping the end of the needle in the solution, roll the vial along the palm of your hand to get any powder included in the mix (rolling seems to do a better job than gently shaking in my experience as bubbles are less likely to form and keeping the needle in the solution means you're less likely to suck up tons of air)
- suck it back into syringe
- swap big fat needle for thin one
- flick and expel any air
- stick in 3/4s of way into belly and press the plunger whilst counting to 10 before needle comes back out
I'm curious to hear if anyone else has any injection hints/tips?
In answer to your other question, I think the number of follies changes every cycle

Lizzie - I hope your course went well, I've been away with work for the last 3days too

Emz- try not to worry and stress about work (although I'm one to talk!) I have to keep telling myself that this is waaaaay more important than work and as much as we give of ourselves to work, sometimes you've got to take something back

cali- I hope you're feeling better hun :hugs:

Madonna- I'm so sorry to read about your IUI BFN but wishing you tons of luck for this cycle, I've never heard of mock transfer though, can you explain? 

Kaye- great to hear from you hun, I hope you're doing well and staying positive for moving forward next month

Hello and sorry to anyone I've missed! Xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Jungle, I don't know anything about a mock transfer either, I was just told it would be done! Hopefully I can reveal a bit more in a few days!


----------



## star25

Ilovetomatoes, I'll just be on progesterone pessaries from EC, ive got 21 of these so looks like takesr to 2 weeks after transfer roughly, how long does anyone else take progesterone for after EC?

Jungle, I'm going to remember this page number so I can look back at that, thank you for the great advice!

Madonna, sorry af arrived, like you said though at least you can go straight to the ivf, hope all goes well at baseline

Afm, day 3 of provera over, its going quick already, just hope af arrives just as quick!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

My injections and meds came yesterday. I did a vlog about them if any one is interested on YouTube. I was so excited and overwhelmed with everything that came. It was just an reminder that it will be happening really soon which makes me smile all day!!


----------



## star25

Hi brighteyez, it does make you feel it will happen really soon doesnt it! I was excited too when I got mine :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'll do a quick reply and catch up with everyone later :) 

Madonna, I had mock transfer. It's not bad at all. My RE also counted my follicles and did the sonohystogram at the same time. The sono was pretty crampy for me but that's because I didn't know they were going to do that. An ibuprofen should help with the cramps. Basically, the RE does the mock transfer as a practice transfer to make sure there is nothing wrong with your uterus. They don't want to find complication on the day of the transfer. 

Star, if the IVF is successful, we have to do progesterone shots until at least 12 weeks of pregnancy. Supposedly, I've read somewhere that after the IVF meds, your body doesn't produce progesterone like normal. Not sure if this is proven though. But, I trust my RE :)

Jungle, glad to hear that you made decision regarding the position :)


----------



## Jungleland

Star, I took progesterone twice daily from egg collection up to pregnancy test day, I've not had a bfp so stopped taking them as soon as I got bfn but ive heard of lots of ladies keeping using progesterone until 12weeks of pregnancy if they get their bfp

How do we find your youtube entries brighteyez? Great news that your meds are here :happydance:

My endo scratch is fast approaching now, it's early tuesday morning and I've got the day off so can chill afterwards. I've been told to take 2 paracetamol 1hr before and that I need a full bladder so I'm guessing it's ultrasound guided from my belly? I can have gas and air during too if it gets too uncomfortable (result! I'll take any high I can get right now!) :haha:

Night all! One day closer til we see our BFPs, until then, we can dream about it :sleep: xxxx


----------



## eveclo

Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join this thread!

My husband and I will be embarking on our 5th IVF cycle probably November ish. Currently waiting CD1 to start BCP and then roughly CD20 a hysteroscopy and endometrial scratch. 

As my sig probably explains we have done 2 fresh ICSI cycles and 2 FET's. We originally had MFI (sperm count roughly 3million p/mL - 9 million & 1% morph) but we have had pretty good quality embryos replaced and not one second line once! Anywhooo our new doctor (we have just changed clinics) wants to do the hysteroscopy and scratch and also put me on a down reg cycle instead of an antagonist which I had done 2x before. I will also be on Prednisolone 20mg from the day of ET until the pregnancy test. I am anxious and I can't imagine it working after having 4 fails but gotta keep the faith! 

I am hoping to get more eggs and hopefully more embryos this time! My last 2 cycles I was on 150iu of Gonal F, and got 10 mature eggs first cycle (8 fertilised) and only 5 mature eggs on the 2nd cycle (5 out of 5 fertilised though!). I am going to be on 225iu of Gonal F this time so hopefully crank up the egg count haha.

I will be following everyones journey on here until my time comes!


----------



## eveclo

Jungleland said:


> Star, I took progesterone twice daily from egg collection up to pregnancy test day, I've not had a bfp so stopped taking them as soon as I got bfn but ive heard of lots of ladies keeping using progesterone until 12weeks of pregnancy if they get their bfp
> 
> How do we find your youtube entries brighteyez? Great news that your meds are here :happydance:
> 
> My endo scratch is fast approaching now, it's early tuesday morning and I've got the day off so can chill afterwards. I've been told to take 2 paracetamol 1hr before and that I need a full bladder so I'm guessing it's ultrasound guided from my belly? I can have gas and air during too if it gets too uncomfortable (result! I'll take any high I can get right now!) :haha:
> 
> Night all! One day closer til we see our BFPs, until then, we can dream about it :sleep: xxxx

Oooo I can't wait to hear how your scratch goes! I'm having one next cycle and i've been a little anxious about it. I am having a hysteroscopy at the same time though, so I think I will be under general according to my fertility nurse. 

Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you! :)


----------



## star25

Welcome eveclo, hope you get lots of eggs with the new plan your bfp this cycle

Jungle, I wasnt told I needed a full bladder for scratch as they didnt use the scanner, I took ibuprofen as its better for muscle pain than paracetamol, it hurt for a minute or 2 and a bit crampy after and a little bit of spotting, if they did a tv scan its an empty bladder but then maybe they just want a full one for the scratch as every clinic does things differently


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome eveclo!
There's a few ladies on this thread who have had he scratch so lots of experience. I'm a tad nervous as I've heard mixed reviews as to how painful it is. So might take BOTH the paracetamol and the ibruprofen Star! ;) 
Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi everybody. Hi plex I remember you. I hope Im not here too late. I will read back and catch up. I'm due for frozen embryo transfer this month. I had failed ivf August. I'm going for scan tomorrow to check my lining then hopefully plan transfer. X


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome lazydaisys! It's never too late :) Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Are you having 1 embryo transferred or more? Xxxx


----------



## star25

Hi lazydaisys, your name came up on my predictive txt so must have written something to you before at some point! Hope all goes well with appointment

Does anyone have experience with provera? Last time I took it for 7 days and this time only have it for 5 , last time I started it on about day 54 and this time day 39 so would it be because I'm not as late this time? 

Also does provera work everytime? I'm not feeling much different like last time eg) sore boobs amd crampy but again could it be because I'm not as late in my cycle as last time?

Hope your all having a good weekend!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Feeling a bit gutted :-( Due to the number of follicles on my stim day 9 scan 2day, plus the way I've been feeling, I had bloods taken to check my estradiol level which has come back as 25,000 which is apparently high (think they wanted under 10,000).

This means i've got to trigger with burselin instead of ovitrelle tonight and the cycle becomes a freeze all to allow me to recover and plan a FET.

I know it's the sensible decision as I don't want to be sick, end up in hospital, or waste precious embryos if I'm too sick for them to stick, but we've never had any embryos make it to the freeze stage and now I'm scared we'll have nothing to transfer and all this has been for nothing!

Sorry for the rant but can't quite believe it when they've always been disappointed with my response and total eggs :-( x


----------



## star25

So sorry bumpsparkle, I know it's all for the best but understand your frustrations, really hope it works out with the best outcome for you and lots of embies to freeze xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, 1 more day! :D. After my surgery, I had a lot of gas (they had to pump gas in my stomach for the surgery) and found that taking a laxative tablet immediately after the surgery helped a whole lot with bloated belly :). 

Hi Eveclo and Lazydaisys. 

Star, I have no experience on provera. FX someone else does. 

Bump, sorry to hear that you have to wait for the transfer. I am sure your RE made the best decision for you and hope that you'll have lots of frozen embies waiting :).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungleland, good luck for your scratch 2mrw! x


----------



## cali_kt

Bright- Glad your meds are here!! What's your youtube channel?

Jungle- Good luck with your scratch tomorrow!!

Eve- Welcome. Wishing you all the luck with this cycle!!

Lazy- Welcome!! Hope your scan goes well today! KUP!

Star- No experience with Provera, but wishing you luck!

Bump- I'm sorry to hear that. It is a huge disappointment, no matter what. I had severe OHSS and ended up in the hospital. They collected 41 eggs and only 6 went into freeze. All 6 were lower quality. So I hope that this will end up helping your embies quality. Sending you love and hugs because I know what a disappointment it is. 

AFM- I'm on Luperon and really having a rough run with it. This seems to be the worst reactions I have had with it. I had a severe migraine and has blurred vision in my left eye. Luckily I was at work (I work at a hospital) and one of the docs checked me out... but it was scary none the less. I've also had some GI issues. So I am excited that tomorrow I decrease my Luperon dosage by half and add estrogen. :dance: Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies:flower:

I know I'm late starting, but I hope it's ok to join you?

We've got one little miracle boy from ivf and we are about to start a frozen fet cycle to hopefully get a little brother or sister for him :baby:

I've been waiting aaaages for my period (eventually had to take norethisterone), anyway, it finally arrived on Saturday, so I can start down regging on cycle day 21.


----------



## Madonna

Hi Harley, welcome! It sounds like you will be on the same time frame as me. Saturday was also cycle day 1 for me and I will start down regging around around say 21 too. I have an appointment tomorrow morning for a scan, blood tests and mock transfer. Excited to be finally getting this started!


----------



## star25

Welcome Harley, the wait for af is so irritating isnt it, least you can fet started now and in same time frame as Madonna so have a cycle buddy :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks for the welcome. 
I went for my scan day 13 and my lining was only 5.5 despite being on 12mg of estrogen tablets to thicken it. Just got to wait it out and hope it thickens by Friday my next scan. 
I'm booked in for extra accupuncture, I'm using moxa candles and I've been told to take baby asprin, get good sleep. X


----------



## harley81

Thanks for the welcome ladies :). I've just had a quick look through the thread, I'll try and read it properly tomorrow.

Madonna, I'm sorry your iui didn't work. But I'm glad you'll be cycling at the same time as me, it'll be nice to have a cycle buddy :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cali - how did you feel before egg collection when you had OHSS and how/when did your symptoms worsen after egg collection?

I usually look forward to egg collection as I start to feel a bit better straight away but I'm really scared I'm going to feel worse! I've got 14 decent sized follicles with around 7-8 smaller and estradiol level of 25000 so I've no idea at the moment whether it's just a small risk of feeling worse or a big likelihood :-(


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all! Thanks for the good luck messages, I'm back from my endometrial scratch. It was fine :)
I had 2 paracetamol and 2 neurofen 1hour before and needed a full bladder.

The whole thing lasted no more than 10mins-
- speculum in
- swabbed inside with some kind of alcohol cleanser thing
- put the catheter in through cervix (I could feel it, but it was painless)
- put the scratching tool in and swept it around a bit (this bit was mildly painful but bearable) and it lasted 20secs
- removed everything, got dressed and came home :)

Star- very sorry but I dont have any experience of provera I'm afraid

Cali- they sound like scary symptoms! Hopefully the reduced luperon agrees with you better

Harley- welcome! Good luck with no2 :)

Madonna- have you had your scan/bloods/mock transfer this morning? How did you get on?

Lazydaisies - I hope your lining improves for your scan on friday. I heard somewhere that pineapple is good for a thick womb lining!

Bumpsparkle- I'm so sorry about that you're having to cut this cycle short :( I've never had any embryos to freeze either so I would be worried too. But your numbers indicate that you'll have plenty of eggs and lots of chances for good fertilisation and development so ive got my fingers croseed for you. Look after yourself and keep drinking lots of fluids :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Jungle, I'm glad your scratch went well and wasn't too painful. Bumpsparkle, I hope you're feeling ok. Hi to everyone else!

I did have my appointment this morning, it went well too. The scan was fine as was the mock transfer, so we're good to go as long as nothing unusual comes back in the blood tests! The mock transfer felt no different to having an IUI, it was just to check there are no problems getting to the uterus etc. I'm not sure why I needed one really as I have had multiple IUIs, the latest one only a few weeks ago, and everything was ok then! But it didn't hurt so wasn't a problem. 

I was expecting to be given information/a prescription and be sent away to order meds but I walked out of there carrying a bag full of Suprefact, sharps box, needles etc! We haven't even signed the papers or handed over any money yet which seems a bit weird! 

On 1st November (CD22) I will start down regulation with Suprefact and then I'm booked in for my next appointment on 13th November. I'm still not sure what meds I'll be on for stims but I'm sure I'll be given a bag with them in at that appointment! It's weird hearing that some people have to go for teach appointments/lessons but I just had 5 mins with the nurse. I think they all thought I had done more injections in the past (I have just done a trigger shot once) because I had to ask for even that 5 mins! I completely forgot to ask if it was ok to do it in either the thigh or stomach like the trigger shot. Does anyone know? I will probably ring or email the clinic nearer the time just to be sure.

It all feels real now I've got some of the drugs! Flying back to England at 7am tomorrow to meet DH who has been in London for a few days, then we're going to tell our families about starting IVF. I think it will feel like a weight has been lifted once they know.


----------



## star25

Jungle, glad scratch went well :)

Bumpsparkle, sorry I cant remember, when is EC? 

Madonna, I only had about 10 mins with a nurse so they will have to fo through it all again as I cant remember! Sounds like all moving along nicely for you :)


----------



## Jungleland

Madonna- great news about your appointment! My clinic gives out-
- needles for trigger
- sharps box
before the cycle starts and before payment is given.
I then pick up my meds -
- gonal f
- cetrotide
- trigger
- progesterone
on day 2 after bloods and scan

I only had a short nurse consultation for how to do injections too, probably took 10-15 mins,

In both previous cycles I injected only in my belly, but I asked and apparently I can do it my thigh this time if my belly gets too sensitive. It's probably worth an ask because all meds are slightly different. 

Enjoy your London trip!

Star- thank you! I've got no cramps, just a bit of dark spotting. How's things wih you? Xxxx


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank u jungle, first day without provera so just hoping to see af soon!


----------



## Jungleland

Let's hope so! Come on :witch: xxxx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya, just been reading all the posts as I've been rather bogged down with work over the last few days. 

Bump - so sorry to hear that you won't be transferring on this cycle but I have my fingers crossed that you get lots of frosties xx

Jungle - How did your scratch go?

Madonna, Harley - Its great that you 2 will be going through it all at the same time, it's great to have someone that's at the same stage as you to talk to.

AFM I'm still sniffing the horrible nasal spray & it is really effecting me this time, I just seem to be so tense & ready to snap at the slightest thing or I just want to cry. Hubby is being fab & just lets me shout at him & then hugs me when I burst into tears. Roll on 29th Oct so I can hopefully start stimming xx


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear the nasal spray is making you feel bad emz, luckily you have a great dh for support :)

I think I will have af by Mon,even though I'm second day off of provera my boobs are hurting more so my body must be producing its own progesterone too as levels should be dropping now ive stopped it 

Hope your all well, just as I find it hard to keep up when is everyone starting stimms again?


----------



## Jungleland

The scratch went well thanks emz, I spotted for a bit afterwards but very little spotting today (1 day on) and no lingering cramps :) sorry you're feeling emotional hun, but it's good that you're letting it out and not letting it fester. It can't help that you're bogged down at work though :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok!

I wanted to share that my friend has given me a statue of Guanyin, a Chinese fertility goddess to keep on my bedside table. She is said to enhance fertility and bring good luck and fortune

I feel reeeally positive about our upcoming cycle now as a result :)**xxxx


----------



## star25

Sounds interesting jungle, hope it brings you lots of luck! 

My sister had her little girl at 4am, havent seen her yet but she was home by lunchtime and I was working, cant wait for tomorrow! She had a 3 hr labour and ten minutes of pushing like her last one, hoping if my ivf works I take after her, she makes it look so easy!


----------



## Jungleland

Congrats to your friend star! I have a similar friend who has only just made it to hospital for both of her children's births! No time for any pain relief, eak! What have they named her? Xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Just popping by to say hello and hope everyone is doing well. 

Jungle - glad your scratch went well yesterday and didn't hurt for too long. Fingers crossed this does it for you!

Star - we might be on a similar schedule. Just waiting for AF which could be Saturday/Sunday/Monday depending on how the witch feels. Why is it always that we think it will be delayed when we want it to be early!?!

Hi to all the new ladies and looking forward to updates!

AFM - hubby has been here since Friday and I only have him here for two more days :( but we have hopefully got so much sorted for this IVF journey that it will all be worth it!


----------



## Morana

Soooooo.... I just realized today that I missed the day I should have upped my estrogen dose. By 2 days! I feel like a total dummy :( Waiting for a nurse to call me back to see if my dates to go back for the scan and transfer change now. Meanwhile I'll try to read through the thread to see what I missed :)


----------



## star25

Ooh that will be good psalm, hope af doesnt mess us about, Never shows when you want it to! Be good to have a cycle buddy 

Morana, theres so much to think about, especially with meds but hope you get it sorted soon :)@


----------



## Lazydaisys

Morana said:


> Soooooo.... I just realized today that I missed the day I should have upped my estrogen dose. By 2 days! I feel like a total dummy :( Waiting for a nurse to call me back to see if my dates to go back for the scan and transfer change now. Meanwhile I'll try to read through the thread to see what I missed :)


Hopefully your lining will be good and it won't affects things too much. I did the opposit and started them a day early once. :dohh:


----------



## Jungleland

Getting timings/doses right is soooo hard! I'm paranoid about missing things I set loads of alarms and write everything down in multiple places! I remember the night we did my first trigger with strict instructions to do it at EXACTLY at 930pm. Then I really struggled to break into the glass ampules and sort the mixture out, then just as I managed it, my OHs best friend skyped us from new zealand and HE ANSWERED IT!! OH does ALL my injections and I was petrified we were gonna get the last one wrong and ruin the whole cycle. Stress! Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls.. Mind if I join in? I had my first IVF last cycle that unfortunately failed and I have no frosties. Had my consult yesterday and I think DH and I have decided to give it another go when AF shows... Am I nuts?! The appointment went pretty well. I will be on day two start this cycle with no bcp. They seemed to have oversuppressed me last cycle and will be on max dosage of Bravelle & Menopur.

I will try to read through and catch up with everyone!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi All :wave:

Can I join :) Bit about me, I am 31 and DH is 31. I was diagnosed as a Coeliac and DH has a Reciprocal Balanced Translocation of 14&15. We suffered 6 mcs and 2 mmc prior to doing IVF/ICSI/PGD We did our first cycle in 2012 which I had 18eggs retrieved, 11 mature, 6 fertilised, 4 biopsied, 2 unbalanced and 2 normals. Fresh was a BFN and our only frostie is now our 15month old son :)

We are currently cycling for bub#2, this is our 2nd IVF/ICSI/PGD cycle. We are doing an all freeze cycle this time as well, as we have a cruise booked and my OB won't let me travel pregnant :(

I started the BCP on the 29th Sep and take my last pill on the 27th Oct. I then start stims (Puregon 250 and Orgalutran) on the 1st Nov. EPU is booked for 14th November, which will be mine and DH 12yr anniversary :)

xx


----------



## 3chords

Hi all, I'd like to join in as well.

We're doing our second fresh IVF cycle. Although we have 2 frosties from IVF #1, we are electing to keep them frozen for now and go ahead with IVF+ICSI+PGS.

We'll be doing the short protocol this time and I expect my CD1 to be October 24.


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> Hi all, I'd like to join in as well.
> 
> We're doing our second fresh IVF cycle. Although we have 2 frosties from IVF #1, we are electing to keep them frozen for now and go ahead with IVF+ICSI+PGS.
> 
> We'll be doing the short protocol this time and I expect my CD1 to be October 24.


Hi girlie! Sorry for your loss =( Looks like we may be cycle buddies if my cycle isn't screwed up.. hopefully not. I expect af around the 24th as well. I had a failed IVF+ICSI cycle last month and decided to give it another go. Unfortunatly, I had no frosties =( I am also doing short protocol this time.


----------



## 3chords

beneathmywing said:


> Hi girlie! Sorry for your loss =( Looks like we may be cycle buddies if my cycle isn't screwed up.. hopefully not. I expect af around the 24th as well. I had a failed IVF+ICSI cycle last month and decided to give it another go. Unfortunatly, I had no frosties =( I am also doing short protocol this time.

Thank you.

And yay for cycle buddies! I had a good crowd the last time so it will be nice to be able to buddy up again. What protocol did you use last time? I'm sorry it was a BFN, that's really the pits.

We've done every test in the book so our new protocol will be IVF + ICSI + PGS. I will be on Puregon again (higher dosage - last time was 250IU) and Menopur (I think same dosage as last time?). In addition to the estrogen/progesterone I'll also be on steriods this time and heparin. Basically have all the bases covered...hopefully it results in a live birth. :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlie! Sorry for your loss =( Looks like we may be cycle buddies if my cycle isn't screwed up.. hopefully not. I expect af around the 24th as well. I had a failed IVF+ICSI cycle last month and decided to give it another go. Unfortunatly, I had no frosties =( I am also doing short protocol this time.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> And yay for cycle buddies! I had a good crowd the last time so it will be nice to be able to buddy up again. What protocol did you use last time? I'm sorry it was a BFN, that's really the pits.
> 
> We've done every test in the book so our new protocol will be IVF + ICSI + PGS. I will be on Puregon again (higher dosage - last time was 250IU) and Menopur (I think same dosage as last time?). In addition to the estrogen/progesterone I'll also be on steriods this time and heparin. Basically have all the bases covered...hopefully it results in a live birth. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's definitely nice to have some buddies.

I was on long protocol, bcp start for 3 weeks then started stims a week later, Bravelle and Menopur and started Ganirelex somewhere in the middle to prevent pre-ovulation. I started with 6 amps of meds then upped to 7 and then 8. This time we are starting at 8 with same meds and not doing birth control. I was on Crinone after retrieval and also took antibiotics for five days and steroids as well. It will be the same this cycle.

The BFN was like a knife to my heart.. but I need to pick myself up and move on!! I have diminished ovarian reserve and only produced 7 eggs last cycle, 4 fertilized, 2 arrested and 2 eight cell embyros were tranferred on day three. Things were pretty slow in the beginning so we are thinking bcp oversuppressed me and hoping I can get a few more eggs this time!!

Hope this cycle is lucky for us both!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Beneath - I was a thread stalker on the September thread - so sorry it didn't work out for you but wishing you all the best for this cycle. Hopefully your dr learned some things from your last cycle and can implement them this time. I saw that you are in NY. I use CWRC in Manhattan but live in NJ. Where are you at? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## star25

Welcome miss redknob amd 3chords! :)

Beneath, already said on other thread that think you should follow your heart and go for it!


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome new ladies! 
Sorry I cant do a big post I'm running late for my LAST DAY at work before 3.5weeks off for ICSI #3 yippee!
But just wanted to say hi! 
Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Beneath - I was a thread stalker on the September thread - so sorry it didn't work out for you but wishing you all the best for this cycle. Hopefully your dr learned some things from your last cycle and can implement them this time. I saw that you are in NY. I use CWRC in Manhattan but live in NJ. Where are you at?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

Thanks! Hoping this cycle goes a little better!! I go to North Shore.


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies :), just a quick update: we paid our drug invoice today, so just waiting for a call from pharmasure to arrange delivery. Also received drug appointment for 31st oct, which is the day before I start down reg. it's all seeming real again now! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya all, wrote a long damn post earlier but lost it!!! :grr:

Will try to write it all again 2moro once ive gotten some sleep 

im a week into my northisterone now and will continue to take it till thur next week, hopefully have af by monday 27th.

xx


----------



## Jungleland

How are you feeling bumpsparkle? Did you have the EC ok? :hugs:

I hate it when that happens plex :dohh:

Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi everybody. I'm still waiting for my lining to thicken for a frozen cycle. It was only 5.5 c13 now it's c17 and only 6. I've started steroids today to try and thicken it more. I had a small thybroid but it's decided to grow with the estrogen tablets and is stealing the blood supply. X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the steroids help lazydaisys :)


----------



## Jungleland

Sorry to hear that lazydaisys. I hope the fibroid doesnt agree with the steroids you're introducing and it means you can still go for your fet xxxx


----------



## Plex

Bump - How are you feeling now hun? Have u had ur collection yet? 

Madonna - I was only quickly shown how to inject, they gave me a dvd to take home to watch though - although you tube is a great resource for injection tutorials :thumbup: used them lots lol 

Jungle - Bet its a relief to have the scratch finally over and done with? Exciting that u only have to wait for af to arrive now for u to start! Do u feel differently about this cycle now ur not sharing? I found my first non sharing cycle quite exciting although probably more nerve wracking! 

Emz- The down regging is horrible :hugs: I cant agree more with hurrying the 29th along as thats when i hopefully start stimms too! 

Star - fxd af make s an appearance mon! Will u have to call up then to arrange ur scan or has it been arranged already?

Psalm - Sorry ur hubby is going away again - will he be gone for long? 

Beneath - hi hun, good luck for this cycle :) I actually prefer the short cycles, u get straight into the thick of it, when do u expect af?

Red - good luck for ur next cycle :D

3Chords - good luck :)

sorry for anyone ive missed - i know i have but am pushed for time as im at work (shhhhhhh dont tell anyone!!!)
xxx


----------



## Plex

Lazy - hope ur lining grows nicely with those steroids :D xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join? 

We are starting our 2nd ICIS cycle in about 10 days and I was going to start a thread but came across this one. The AF should be showing her ugly face next weekend which means I will start my meds on 27th Oct and from catching up on the thread it looks like a few others are cycling round the same time. I am doing the short protocol called 'Flare'.

It's been a year since our first failed ICIS, after coming back from a two week holiday in the sun I am relaxed and ready to go again. This time the only people that know we are doing a cycle is me, the other half and my boss (for time off work). So I was hoping to find some buddies to get me through the next few weeks. 

Good luck to everyone, I am looking forward to seeing a good number of BFP :dust:


----------



## Plex

hi Pinkie :D Im starting on the 29th hopefully, im looking forward to having lots of cycle buddies :D

whats the difference between the short protocol and flare protocol if you dont mind me asking? xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Plex, I am looking forward to making buddies on here too, it's going to be my only place to left off some steam! 

Sorry I probably didn't word the sentence correctly, I am pretty sure the short protocol and Flare are the same thing? I basically don't down reg and start stimming on my natural cycle, we are hoping this gets us a few more eggs this time. Fingers crossed we get to the this stage but we are also hoping to use the 'time lapse' to pick out the best embryo, and use embryo glue to help it stick. It's a bit different from our last cycle.

What cycle are you doing this time? I remember you from threads a year ago, lets hope our next threads will be on the pregnancy forums. 

:flower:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

EC was a bit of a nightmare as they couldn't find any eggs in one of my ovaries and they didn't know why! I came round from the anaesthesia with them saying they thought they only had 5 from the other (expecting total of 14-18). They then said despite the risk of OHSS, transfer was back on for 2day due to low number of eggs.

Then our day 1 fertilisation report stated that they had actually collected 10 eggs, 8 of which they could do ICSI on, and 7 fertilised overnight! Therefore back to the freeze all plan!

I'm relieved as I've been feeling so unwell and was really stressing about being well enough for any embies to be put back! I've never felt back to myself on a day 3 transfer and this time I've felt far worse.

So, day 3 report today says that 5 embies are doing well and are at the stage the should be and 4 of these are grade 1! We've only had grade 2's at this point on previous cycles and none to freeze so we're crossing everything that we can get some to freeze on Mon!

I was also worried we would have to pay for a FET in January but turns out it counts as a delayed transfer due to OHSS so we will only have to pay for the drugs.

Bit disappointed we won't have a 2 week wait for a few months but will keep checking in to see how you ladies are getting on with your cycles


----------



## star25

Hi bumpsparkle, glad all turned out well in the end but sounds stressful for you, hope you feel better soon and have them all to freeze cone Monday xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow they certainly got mixed up with your egg number -but glad it worked out well. Hopefully you will get some good frosties for new year


----------



## beneathmywing

*LazyDaisys* Come, on, lining thicken!!!! Hope the steroids helps and that fibroid stops growing!

*Plex* Thank you! This cycle should go by a lot faster...the three weeks on bcp last cycle reallllly dragged. I should expect to get Af by Friday, I'm thinking!!

*Pinkie3* Hi, hun! Welcome. I am also starting my second ISCI cycle when AF shows probably Friday or the weekend also! I also have high FSH, unfortunately =( 
I'll be doing short cycle as well, day two start with high stims. My failed cycle was last month, but DH and I decided to jump right back into it. Good luck!!!! Hopefully us not having to do bcp will result in more follies!! 

*Bumpsparkle* What craziness!!! Glad it turned out well in the end. Feel better!!! Praying for a good number of frosties for you =)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies, just need to get thru Mon to find out if we get any frosties and then we can step off the rollercoaster in time for Xmas before the rollercoaster starts again in January lol!

Hope everyone's having a great weekend x


----------



## star25

jungle, glad to hear you have some good time off, definitely needed!

Harley, I like having appointments to look forward to, does make it feel more real and something to focus on

plex, hope af arrives on time for you, not that we ever want to see af but don't like the waiting when we need her to show! I have to call when I have day 1 of af and then arrange scan for day 1-3

lazy, hope the steroids are working for you and the fibroid stops growing 

welcome pinkie, there are a afew of us hopefully cycling at the same time and this is a great thread for support, good idea to have a holiday and relax beforehand, I had a week off work last week but didn't go anywhere, was just nice to have the time off :)

hope everyone else is well

afm, still waiting for af, 5th day off of provera and not much going on, odd stomach twinge and boobs less sore so shouldn't be long but im worried its still not going to show, keeping everything crossed!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Star* Hope af shows her ugly face soon!


----------



## star25

Thank u beneath, i did think it would be by Monday but now not so sure, stupid af!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Thank u beneath, i did think it would be by Monday but now not so sure, stupid af!

Figures when we want her to show, she takes her time!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW! Good to see you here! I've been following the September thread and glad to see you on this thread. 

Hello to all the new ladies. 

This thread is super hot now. :)

I'll catch up with the thread on Monday. 

Star, I found that BD & pineapple help me start my period. https://www.md-health.com/How-To-Induce-Your-Period.html

2 more days for me. I start aspirin on monday. Last BCP on Tuesday and baseline scan. Stim starts friday. I'm getting excited :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW! Good to see you here! I've been following the September thread and glad to see you on this thread.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies.
> 
> This thread is super hot now. :)
> 
> I'll catch up with the thread on Monday.
> 
> Star, I found that BD & pineapple help me start my period. https://www.md-health.com/How-To-Induce-Your-Period.html
> 
> 2 more days for me. I start aspirin on monday. Last BCP on Tuesday and baseline scan. Stim starts friday. I'm getting excited :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.


Thanks, hun! I am glad to be here. We have a great group going! Hoping this one is superrrr lucky. The September thread was full of sad stories =( Yay for almost starting. A bunch of us are close in cycle =)


----------



## star25

Thank you ilt, I'll definitely try, was really hoping to start stimms this week, good to see you have your start date :)


----------



## star25

Ive got period pain! Hope this is it, have a good Sunday everyone x


----------



## star25

Af is here! So excited to finally start


----------



## chimmi

Can somebody help me? I started AF 4 days ago and going In for out "treatment plan" on Tuesday.. They said as long as our appointment and my rubella results are before day 19 we can have our treatment plan..
Do you think this means that I will start injections on day 21 or will I have to wait for next AF..? Was hoping we would be able to start injections but after reading your posts you all seem to be waiting for AF to be able to start yours..? 
I will be on the long protocol and taking menopur (that's all I know so far)
Thanks!


----------



## Plex

Chimmi - Im on short protocol so will start stimms after af. when i was on the long protocol i started on day 21 with buserelin xx


----------



## Plex

Start - :happydance: so pleased for you hun!! :bunny: yay for starting v.v.soon!! xx


----------



## Plex

ILT - Getting close for us all now! This thread is gunna get exciting! Roll on friday for you hun :hugs: xx

Bump - Congratulations on the collection hun, cant believe they messed up ur number like that?!? Quite a big difference. How are you feeling now - still sore? xx


----------



## chimmi

Plex said:


> Chimmi - Im on short protocol so will start stimms after af. when i was on the long protocol i started on day 21 with buserelin xx

Thanks! So I should be starting my injections on day 21?? Which is November 5th bonfire night yay!
Oh god this is getting really exciting haha I've waited sooooo long to start!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi plex - I think the clinic were as confused as we were as the follicles grew to the right size! I've felt sicker than ever on a cycle but definitely feeling better day by day! Started doing chores again y'day lol!

Star - Congrats on getting AF! Can you go in for baseline scan 2mrw morning now?


----------



## star25

Chimmi, I'm on short protocol so wait for af but from what ive heard the long protocol starts on day 21 :)

Thank u ladies, I'm going to phone in the morning and will have baseline either tomoro or Tuesday, Tuesday would be better as I have the day off, cant wait now!


----------



## star25

I dont know what to do about work, my manager is very supportive, my rotas are done for the next 3 week's but they can be changed as imDefinitely going to take 2 weeks oft after transfer and use hol, I'm just worried about working through the treatment as my job is physically hard as a carer, already today ive been kicked in the stomach and aggression is on a daily basis, plus all the moving and handling, the equipment obviously helps but moving that equipment isnt light in itself, I'm just worried it could do something to prevent the stimming from working or am I being too cautious?
I have to leave home 3 hrs before each appointment so would have the day's off for those, also I dont want everyone at work to know and I never have time off sick, unless I take 2 weeks off and pretend I'm sick ( obviously my manager would know the truth) then have 2 weeks off as hol? 
Sorry for rambling, just so many thoughts going through my mind!


----------



## Plex

Chimmi - yeah should be cd21 :D not long away for you now then? Did they say how long u'd be down regging for? I think i was on the buserelin for 3 weeks? It was last year so cant really remember now lol Bet ur excited to go in for ur appointment on tuesday? xx

Bump - well done u, ive always seem to be knocked for six after collection. Mind u i think doing stuff gets ur mind off how achey u feel! Glad that u are doing better though :hugs: when will they call u again with an update on ur embryos? xx

Star - :D exciting! not long at all xx

Afm - impatient is now my middle name! 10 days and counting......getting fed up of the northisterone and concerned as we have a vomiting bug at our house. Really dont wanna bring those tablets back up :nope: (sorry tmi right there :haha:)


----------



## Plex

Star - if ur concerned go sick then have hols or do it the other way round as docs will sign you off after collection :) xx

Im the same ive used up so much of my holiday this year, really dont wanna use any more, but have also hit a sickness trigger so am conflicted. Im lucky as i have an office job. Problem for me is i do call outs at all times of the night and could be walking into anything. So im still on the fence with what to do at my work. for urs def have the time off. I was a carer for many years before this job so know the demands - take the time hun, no regrets and all that :hugs: xx


----------



## star25

Thank u plex, I definitely dont want any regrets, hope you dont get he sickness bug, thats all you need!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Plex - Monday morning phone call will be our day 5 update on the embies and we'll know whether we are lucky enough to have some blasts to freeze. They might eek some out to Tuesday as well if they need to. Feeling quite anxious about the report now as 2mrw's call is pretty much d-day on whether this cycle has been a complete failure or whether we still have hope...

Hopefully you can avoid the sickness bug, there's so many germs and bugs around at the moment! x


----------



## beneathmywing

*Star* Yay for AF being here!!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all! 
Plex- yes I'm glad we did the endo scratch, I've forgotten about it now so it couldn't have been that painful and hardly any spotting afterwards, I just hope it doesn't affect AF starting cos I'm sooooo ready! It definitely feels different this time not egg-sharing. This cycle feels more lucky. I've seen lots of reg/licence plates ending in 'BFP', 'BNB' and 'HCG' which I'm taking as 'signs' haha!

Bumpsparkle- what a strange EC experience! A rollercoaster! But amazing news about your embies, good luck for your day5 update call tomorrow! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's good that you're feeling better daybyday too 

ILT- thanks for the link on how to induce AF, I'll be practicing many of those in the next 3 days! 

Star- AF is here for you woohoo! Amazing news! Finding a balance at work is so hard, I've felt like I've had to be selfish and switch off from work 100%. My OH has threatened to take my blackberry and works laptop to work with him to stop me feeling tempted! Haha! But there's no chance of that, I'm in the right zone for ivf now with no stressful distractions. If it's causing you worry I would definitely consider taking more time off

Hi to everyone else! So exciting to see this thread grow and share everyone's journey :hugs: xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Plex said:


> Chimmi - yeah should be cd21 :D not long away for you now then? Did they say how long u'd be down regging for? I think i was on the buserelin for 3 weeks? It was last year so cant really remember now lol Bet ur excited to go in for ur appointment on tuesday? xx
> 
> Thanks plex. Nope not long..! I don't know any more than long protocol and menopur as that's what was in the copy of the letter he consultant sent my GP. I will be asking lots of questions on Tuesday..! I'm very excited about Tuesday but will be nervous on the day.
> We've been doing up the house the last few weeks (nesting) and he bedroom is sooo relaxing and smart now it will be perfect for when we have IVF and I need to be lying around doing nothing..! Just hope I can get signed off work for a couple of weeks during our treatment .. :/


----------



## star25

Jungle, all I had to do was read the link and af arrived a few hours later so give that a go!


----------



## 3chords

Just catching up on all the posts...busy thread!

The first time around, I only took the days on which I had ER and ET off from work. I could have taken more but truth be told I found that for my mental health, it's better to be busy with other things, then I obsess about BFPs far less. I think we'll do the same thing this time, except take a second day off after ET, just for the purpose of stress relief more than anything.

This thread will get very exiting soon as more and more people start stimming!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - great that you got AF. I am still waiting for her to rear her head. Got a bit of spotting this afternoon, so should be on for her tomorrow and starting stimms Tuesday (crosses fingers). 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## star25

Thats a good point about keeping busy 3chords, this thread is certainly going to get busy 

Psalm, yay! We could be stimming on the same day then 

I feel bit better about the cetrotide as I found a dvd of it that didnt realise they had given me 

Also, do you have to do the injections in the morning or evenings? Just cos if I went for scan amd had to start the gonal f it would be late by time I got back


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm - I get spotting normally the day before AF too. I always wondered whether I should count it as day1 but the clinic said no

Star - my clinic like you to do the injections same time everyday in the morning so I do 7am. We don't start stimming til day 3 tho so you might have your baseline and then start injecting the following morning? That's what my clinic does xxxx


----------



## Plex

Well, ive been allowed to use toil and holiday to cover my three weeks (from just before collection to after the beta test). Im lucky as i only work 30hrs a week and have toil to cover half of the time i need :thumbup: then i have my days off too so its all looking to work out quite nicely (that is of course if I have the collection when i think lol)

* Star*- Have u made 'the' call into the clinic today to arrange ur baseline scan?? My Stimm injection were in the evening, there is ley-way as to taking it at the exact time i think its about 30mins-1hr xx

*Bump* - Thinking of u today hun! Fxd ur lovely lil embies have turned into FAB blasts!! xx

*Jungle* - I would take those number plates as a def sign! Ive been trying to use visualisation, i remember doing it on the treatment cycle that i got pregnant with my son. Just imagining myself pregnant and that this WILL work. :D

So glad the endo scratch was endurable - it is like u say a short time of being very uncomfortable for a good cause! xx

*Chimmi* - Sorting stuff in the house sounds like a good thing to do, my house is a tip as we've all been poorly lol :dohh: Im a bit better today so will have to do something i suppose :D My doctor was very good about writing me a sick note to cover treatment, she gave me 2 weeks from collection to test. Tbh working is a great distraction but if uve told work and u have the sick note its not like ur 'sick' per say so you could still head out and do stuff to keep u occupied in that time. :thumbup: Maybe have a pre treatment meeting with ur doc to ask about sick notes? See what they say? Really hope all goes well on Tuesday! xx

*Psalm* - Exciting! Hope af pays u a visit today hun :D Theres quite a few of you starting this week, its going to be great reading ur experiences :D xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? xx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Wow this thread is flying along, I have tried to catch up with all the posts but I think I may have missed a few.

Star - Glad that AF has turned up as its just typical that when you want her to turn up she doesn't.

Plex - I would love to have the next 3 weeks off but I think I will be lucky to get the ET day off as I went back to work straight after last time but Hubby has said that there is no way that he is going to let me go back this time. I do have holiday left to take so we shall have to see. 

Bump - Fingers crossed that you have lots of frosties.

AFM I'm just counting down the days until 29th (9 days woohoo) till I can start stimming, I hate this waiting around as it just seems to drag until you start stimming then the time just seems to fly. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Plex

Emz - Im quite lucky i work compressed hours so have to work some 60+hr weeks but then i get a week off - just so happens i have one of those weeks in the three weeks i have off so only have to use a bit of holiday - tbh i dont have much of that left AT ALL and it has to last me till August next year! I hope u manage to get some time off. Is sick time an option? 

I know what u mean about these next 9 days!! Im sooo damn impatient now! Cant wait to get started again :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

just thought, im having my FSH tested again this cycle (my request) getting nervous as to what it could be :( really hoping its not gone up again! any more than 16 is bad right??


----------



## star25

Hi just a quick update til catch up properly later, had baseline today, all ok, have 17 follicles, on way home now and start 200 gonal f when get in, finally!
Next scan is Friday 

Plex, I dont know anything about fsh sorry but sure theres someone on here who knows more than me 
Hope time flies for you emz and plex 

Psalm, any more sign of af today?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - yay! You're starting. Now I really hope she shows her face today so we will be right there with each other. I have the signs but still a no show. Praying she shows up before midnight then tomorrow I go for the baseline. 

Plex - sorry hun I don't know much about FSH. Hope you get the results that you want/need. I swear all the numbers and figures etc. that we have to deal with are mind blowing!

Jungle - hope you get to start AF soon too and that the tricks in the link work! I am trying them too ...

Bump - hope you get a good report today. Crossing our fingers for you!

Emz - counting down is a total nightmare. I feel like it's all hurry up and wait. But saying that I can hardly believe after so many months (years) of waiting, we are finally about to start! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone!!

Chimmi - good luck for tomorrow hun!

Hi to everyone else!

xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

*Star* Yay!!! The time has finally come!!!


----------



## Plex

Star - :happydance: Thats a great number of follicles too :D hope the first injection goes well xx

Psalm - ur not wrong about all the numbers/figures they give us! Theres so much info to try to decipher and take in. Really hope af makes an appearance today for you! xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - that's a great number of follicles to start with! Hope the first injection went ok when you got home.

We got our day 5 report and we've got 3 blasts on ice! The lab are really chuffed that we managed to get 3 to freeze out of the 7 that fertilised, and they said that's really good. We are mega pleased as we've never made it this far before. Just got to wait until January to get them back now! 

The gradings were 5AB, 4BB and 4BC. I think the 5AB is pretty good but not sure about the 4's? Never needed to be clued up on blasts before...can anyone offer any advice, especially those going thru or had FET's?


----------



## Jungleland

Star- 17 is a great number! And I was on gonal f 200 dose for my last 2 cycles and think it'll be the same for this one too so we can compare experiences :) hope your first dose went ok! Remind me, are you or OH doing the injecting?

Psalm- hoping AF comes asap for you! I went for a run today, ticking off a lot of the AF induction tips off the list! 

Plex- sorry I'm not clued up on fsh either but I hope the results are good for you, when are you having the test?

Bumpsparkle- I'm so happy for you!!! We too would LOVE to get any embryos to day5 so can imagine how you're feeling. Just think you can get yourself in a really good place for FET early next year. I'm afraid my clinic grades totally differently to that, just a straightforward 1,2,3,4 I think. But I do know they only freeze if they are REALLY good so well worth celebrating :happydance: xxxx


----------



## star25

Well done bumpsparkle! So pleased for you :)

Well the plan was I was going to do injectons myself, I couldnt though and in the end had to get dh to do it and everytime he came near me I was pushing him
Away with my finger without realising it! We were both laughing and in the end it went ok luckily as I had my mum staying on shift for me til I got there! I'm working at 7 and 8 next 2 days so going to do injections at 7am, im only a couple minutes drive from work so be ok


----------



## star25

Psalm, hope you can have your baseline tomoro! X


----------



## Jungleland

Your injection story made me laugh star I've done the same thing. I want to be in control but at the same time I cant bring myself to do it myself! Plus I like the thought of OH having a role in the whole experience :) well done for overcoming the first hurdle! 

AFM I've got some AF symptoms, boobs feeling a tad sore, a little bit crampy...hope it's soon for me! xxxx


----------



## star25

Sounding promising Jungle, it was funny though dh doesnt want to get up early every morning to do it as he sometimes doesnt finish work til early hours of the morning, I think though as the first ones done and didnt hurt I'll be ok ( I hope!)


----------



## star25

How soon do you think af will be jungle?


----------



## Jungleland

Well I'm not due til weds so I'm not stressing about it yet, but would be over the moon if it came tomorrow. I can fluctuate either way by 1 or 2 days normally xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow this is a busy and exciting thread, can't believe how close in cycle everyone is. 

Bumpsparkle, congrats on the embryos they are good grades there are live births on a lot lower. And the advantages of having a FET is it gives your body time to recover from all the medication. Good Luck.

Plex, yes unfortunately anything higher is not the best BUT I wouldn't think too much about it. I didn't want mine tested again as it would only stress me out. They are still letting us do the cycle so it cant be that much of a worry for them. 

Star - yey great news its finally starting. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not getting too impatient waiting for the AF to arrive. AFM, I had acupuncture tonight so feeling relaxed, I am under strict instructions to have no stress. One more week to go... I think its gonna drag!

:flower:


----------



## katie1981

Hi everyone. I'd really like to join in on this tread. I am due to start a medicated Fet cycle as soon as my af arrives. Due the 31st of Oct so not long left to wait. I have 4 frosties 2x 5 day and 2x 6 day blasts. Was on bnb for my first ivf cycle in 2011 and found it a great support to be chatting to woman who understood and were experiencing to same journey as me .


----------



## Psalm23v6

Welcome Katie! Congrats on getting pregnant with your first baby on the first try and best of luck with your upcoming FET. This thread is certainly hotting up and the more the merrier. 

xoxo

AFM - Still no AF. Think I need to drink a gallon of papaya juice or something!


----------



## beneathmywing

katie1981 said:


> Hi everyone. I'd really like to join in on this tread. I am due to start a medicated Fet cycle as soon as my af arrives. Due the 31st of Oct so not long left to wait. I have 4 frosties 2x 5 day and 2x 6 day blasts. Was on bnb for my first ivf cycle in 2011 and found it a great support to be chatting to woman who understood and were experiencing to same journey as me .

Welcome!!!! :flower:


----------



## Jungleland

Good morning all!
Pinkie- how are you finding acupuncture? I considered it for this cycle but couldn't justify the cost in the end so I'm doing guided meditation instead 

Welcome katie! Wishing you all the best of luck for your fet, are you transferring one or multiple? 

Psalm - I share your feelings re: AF, I'm keeping busy meeting a friend today, lots of walking round a garden centre so hopefully might bring it along

Xxxx


----------



## star25

Pinkie, it's good your relaxed, hopefully you can keep busy so the week goes fast :)

Psalm and jungle, hope it hurries for you both so you can start and join me :)

Afm, just done my injection on my own, I know it's not a big achievement but I done it straight away with no messing about!


----------



## star25

Welcome Katie and good luck with your fet, congratulations on it working first time too!


----------



## eveclo

Hi Katie! Good luck with your FET. 

AFM, currently waiting for AF.. due Thursday and my boobs hurt heaps so hopefully it will be here on time ;)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - injecting yourself is a huge achievement so a BIG well done! I don't think I could ever do that myself.

Anyone waiting for AF - someone once mentioned that orange juice helps bring AF on. I've been drinking lots last few days (for bowel issues) and AF has arrived 4 days early! Appreciate it might be early becoz of EC and drugs etc, but it's worth a try lol!


----------



## star25

Ooh hopefully you will be another one starting this week eve 

Thank u bumpsparkle, dont know how ill be with the cetrotide on Fri as well but we'll see!


----------



## Plex

Hi Katie! Good luck with ur FET hun! xx

Bump - I'll have to remember the orange juice thing, it cant hurt! xx

Star - Awesome achievement injecting urself :thumbup: its really daunting the first few times but you soon learn to just jab it in lolol xx

Jungle - any sign of af yet? xx

Eveclo - Awesome that theres so many of you on pretty much the same time frame cycle wise - i hope af arrives on time for you! xx

Psalm - af arrived yet? xx

Just looking through my comments and realised it mainly about the witch! :dohh: :witch:


----------



## Plex

8 days left till i start!......:coffee: x


----------



## star25

Lol plex, was thinking were just waiting for everyones af now! On my previous 2 threads ive always been behind, now ive finally got af I'm waiting for some cycle buddies :)


----------



## Plex

lolol Thats typical isnt it? I just cant wait to get started and join the injection party :haha: xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Definitely been drinking the OJ and taking Vitamin C (also because I have another cold - 3rd one in 6 weeks!), in the hopes of pushing her on. Just hoping that today is full flow, since that's what we were told as Day 1. 

Fingers crossed everyone. Great to see so many cycling around the same time. Plex - you're not far behind! :)


----------



## Jungleland

Star- thanks, I'm sooo desparate to join you!

Eveclo- my boobs have hurt since day before yesterday too, a sure sign that AF is close!

Bumpsparkle- I've been drinking loads of OJ! Vit C overload haha!

Plex- can't wait to talk about something other than the witch!! :witch:

Psalm- I hope this is the start for you! 

AFM- just been for a lovely walk and lunch at a local garden centre with a friend who works part time since having her little boy who's now 14mnths and walking eveywhere! Fun day :)

Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Plex* -- She will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## Jungleland

When are you due beneath? Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> When are you due beneath? Xxxx

I'm going to say Friday/Saturday.. I didn't really track O this cycle because I was still pretty bummed with the BFN, but I think I know around about when it was.


----------



## Jungleland

Well I've just had 'a show'! Which normally means I'll be full flow by tomorrow morn :happydance: can't wait to get started! 

Beneath- great news that you can focus on a new cycle quickly, I hope this is a lucky cycle for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woow...this thread is super busy. I'll try to keep up. 

Hello to all of the new ladies. 

For those who are waiting for AF, FX it'll come soon. 

Star, kudos for self injection! That takes courage :). 

AFM, just had my blood test and baseline scan today. News so far is not favorable. I have a small cyst. RE said it looks like it's about to go away and the edge is starting to break. So now, we are waiting to see my hormone level. If my hormone level is elevated, then we have to cancel this cycle and wait until January (RE only does transfers on odd months, unfortunately). Then, he said that DH's SA came back w/ high proportion of abnormal looking cells. So, ICSI is the way to go. Now waiting for my nurse to call back w/ blood result. I hate this wait. It's making me really anxious. I would like to know now!!! Grrrrrr...


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* Yay for AF!!!!! 

Yes, I was debating between going right into it or waiting till end of January, but I think the waiting would have drove me insane, so here I am.. still insane, but a little less than I would be if I had waited haha. 

Hope this cycle is lucky for us all <3


*Ilovetomatoes* Err.. damn cysts! I had one before started BCP at my last cycle and it was pretty big. It was gone two weeks later when I did my trial of transfer. Hope the blood work comes out okay and you get to start! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, Thanks!!! Wasn't expecting a cyst because I've been on BCP for almost two months now. I actually just started a new pack 3 days ago so I am not sure if that also contribute to my thin lining and cyst going away. I feel that my body is a bit messed up right now because of the BCP. I'd prefer to start as soon as possible. Waiting for January is going to feel a bit long but at the same time gives me time to accumulate my time off from work :). You've made the right decision BMW!


----------



## star25

Ilt- really hope blood tests come back fine so you can start, must be so frustrating for you xx

Jungle - yay!! I was so excited when I saw af sun morning 7am at work, god knows what I'd be likeif I ever get a bfp!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, Thanks!!! Wasn't expecting a cyst because I've been on BCP for almost two months now. I actually just started a new pack 3 days ago so I am not sure if that also contribute to my thin lining and cyst going away. I feel that my body is a bit messed up right now because of the BCP. I'd prefer to start as soon as possible. Waiting for January is going to feel a bit long but at the same time gives me time to accumulate my time off from work :). You've made the right decision BMW!

BCP suck!!! Hope they call you soon. 

Thanks, I hope I did make the right decision!!


----------



## beneathmywing

For the girls who are doing day two start with no bcp, when did you get your meds filled before af showed? I called the nurse at my RE's clinic so she can fax over my scripts to the pharmacy.


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- are you in the US? I'm UK and we pick up the meds on the day2 baseline scan/bloods appointment from the pharmacy that's attached to the clinic. The clinic give me the script on the day, so it's after AFs arrival for me.

ILT- so sorry to hear about your disappointing appointment :( I hope your phone call comes quickly and that it's good news for starting sooner rather than later hun :hugs:

Star- I know! I'm hopeful that seeing a bfp is way better than seeing AF at the start of a cycle :)

Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Beneath- are you in the US? I'm UK and we pick up the meds on the day2 baseline scan/bloods appointment from the pharmacy that's attached to the clinic. The clinic give me the script on the day, so it's after AFs arrival for me.
> 
> ILT- so sorry to hear about your disappointing appointment :( I hope your phone call comes quickly and that it's good news for starting sooner rather than later hun :hugs:
> 
> Star- I know! I'm hopeful that seeing a bfp is way better than seeing AF at the start of a cycle :)
> 
> Xxxx

Yes, I'm in the US. The pharmacy they send the scripts to delivers on the same day which is nice, I just feel like I should have some boxes home before AF shows so I am not stressing about it especially if AF shows on the weekend. I have one box of Bravelle from last cycle still closed but only two vials of Menopur left and I need four vials.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Jungle! Nurse suppose to call in an hour or so. Hopefully faster :). 

BMW, if necessary, Walgreen Specialty Pharmacy does overnight shipping 7 days/week. Actually all of the pharmacies who contacted me do overnight shipping. You can always ask your RE to send the prescriptions to a couple different pharmacies. My RE sent mine to 3 different pharmacies and let me made the decision on who to choose.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thanks Jungle! Nurse suppose to call in an hour or so. Hopefully faster :).
> 
> BMW, if necessary, Walgreen Specialty Pharmacy does overnight shipping 7 days/week. Actually all of the pharmacies who contacted me do overnight shipping. You can always ask your RE to send the prescriptions to a couple different pharmacies. My RE sent mine to 3 different pharmacies and let me made the decision on who to choose.

Thanks! I like the pharmacy I used last time. I could call in the morning and have a delivery that same night. I'm in Queens, New York and they are in Brooklyn.. half hour away. I just feel like I should have some boxes home just because I don't know exactly when AF will show. I want to make this cycle as easy-peesy as possible! lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I understand how you feel. Less stress is definitely better :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I understand how you feel. Less stress is definitely better :)

Yeah, I'm trying! lol


----------



## Plex

ILT - Waiting is horrible!! Have they called you yet? Fxd that cyst does one so u can cycle this time round :D xx

Jungle - :happydance: yay for af!! xx

BMW - I wouldve started again straight away if i couldve but had to wait for damn test results :grr: i think its good to just go for it as you kinda already 'there' emotionally speaking.

Meds wise, i get given a script, phone around for the best price then send it off asap i got my meds delivered 2 weeks ago - I have to as one of the meds is a special and it takes a week to order in xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> ILT - Waiting is horrible!! Have they called you yet? Fxd that cyst does one so u can cycle this time round :D xx
> 
> Jungle - :happydance: yay for af!! xx
> 
> BMW - I wouldve started again straight away if i couldve but had to wait for damn test results :grr: i think its good to just go for it as you kinda already 'there' emotionally speaking.
> 
> Meds wise, i get given a script, phone around for the best price then send it off asap i got my meds delivered 2 weeks ago - I have to as one of the meds is a special and it takes a week to order in xx


I guess you're right about being "there." lol.

I am still waiting for a call back from the nurse. :coffee:


----------



## star25

Beneath, im in uk, had to phone for meds a couple weeks ago, they arranged time and delivered so had them a while now waiting for me to start them!


----------



## chimmi

We had our treatment plan today and I start burserelin injections on the 6th of November and looking to have egg retrieval etc first week of December.. Eek!! 
Scared about injections/sedation/ suppositories up the jacksy on the day of retrieval..! 
But can't believe we are finally on the road to our treatment!! Yay :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Plex, I am still waiting. Hopefully will hear back in an hour or so. At this point, I am starting to calm down. It is what it is. If we have to start in January and spend more money on meds, nothing much that we can do. 7 more days for you! When are you going for your baseline scan?

BMW, looks like more waiting for us huh :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Plex, I am still waiting. Hopefully will hear back in an hour or so. At this point, I am starting to calm down. It is what it is. If we have to start in January and spend more money on meds, nothing much that we can do. 7 more days for you! When are you going for your baseline scan?
> 
> BMW, looks like more waiting for us huh :).

Yeah, isn't this all just a waiting game? Jeez. :dohh:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

well, got my progesterone level back and it's <0.2. Is that good?


----------



## star25

Thats good news about the treatment plan chimmi, not long now!


----------



## Jungleland

We're all waiting with you ILT! :hugs: I'm very envious of your great attitude :)

Chimmi - great news on getting your plan sorted! Once you get started with the injections etc you just go with the flow, then you forget about it quickly afterwards, so try not to fret, it's just another step in this journey :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Ilovetomatoes said:


> well, got my progesterone level back and it's <0.2. Is that good?

Sorry hun, I've no idea, what did they say? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, I just got the result for estradiol level. Mine is 340. Waiting for the phone call from the nurse. That seems a bit high to me. oh well..


----------



## Plex

ILT - Sorry hun, im not sure what those levels mean - have they said anything else? Really hope it doesnt mean a cancelled cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jungle, I just got the result for estradiol level. Mine is 340. Waiting for the phone call from the nurse. That seems a bit high to me. oh well..

Any word yet?! Waiting is torturous.


----------



## Jungleland

I've never had a copy of my various hormone levels when I've been tested hun so I can't help you compare :( but i hope you can stay on track for treatment as you originally planned xxxx


----------



## 3chords

beneathmywing said:


> For the girls who are doing day two start with no bcp, when did you get your meds filled before af showed? I called the nurse at my RE's clinic so she can fax over my scripts to the pharmacy.

I got my meds filled for the first 5-6 days, but my clinic still requires that I show up on day 1 (to do bloodwork I think?). So I have my puregon, menopur and actually also picked up some orgalutran and the antibiotics.

Never have I wanted AF to show up on time so much, haha!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Well ladies, my cycle is cancelled until January due to cysts. Stupid cysts. The nurse is going to talk w/ the RE and see if they can put me on a different type of BCP since it seems this one is not working very well. I am not too thrill going back to BCP but it is what it is. I'll stalk this thread since nothing is going to happen between now and then. On the other hand, this will give us some time to be healthier and get to the weight that I want. 

Good luck Ladies!!! Hoping to see lots of BFPs soon :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Well ladies, my cycle is cancelled until January due to cysts. Stupid cysts. The nurse is going to talk w/ the RE and see if they can put me on a different type of BCP since it seems this one is not working very well. I am not too thrill going back to BCP but it is what it is. I'll stalk this thread since nothing is going to happen between now and then. On the other hand, this will give us some time to be healthier and get to the weight that I want.
> 
> Good luck Ladies!!! Hoping to see lots of BFPs soon :D

I'm sorry, hun! That stinks. I am glad you are looking at the positive's though. January will come fast!!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Well ladies, my cycle is cancelled until January due to cysts. Stupid cysts. The nurse is going to talk w/ the RE and see if they can put me on a different type of BCP since it seems this one is not working very well. I am not too thrill going back to BCP but it is what it is. I'll stalk this thread since nothing is going to happen between now and then. On the other hand, this will give us some time to be healthier and get to the weight that I want.
> 
> Good luck Ladies!!! Hoping to see lots of BFPs soon :D

Sorry to hear that! I hope all the cysts shrink and disappear on the BCP so you can move on. Something to look forward to in 2015. :flower:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies!!! I am quite disappointed and already sobbed to DH about it. :). Can't cry too loud at work hahahahaha. My nurse just email me and told me that they have prescribed a stronger BCP. So, hopefully that helps. 

3chords, I think that day 1 the baseline scan. Hopefully, all will be well!! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I am quite disappointed and already sobbed to DH about it. :). Can't cry too loud at work hahahahaha. My nurse just email me and told me that they have prescribed a stronger BCP. So, hopefully that helps.
> 
> 3chords, I think that day 1 the baseline scan. Hopefully, all will be well!! :D

Aww, hun! I hope the stronger bcp helps! All will be fine, I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> For the girls who are doing day two start with no bcp, when did you get your meds filled before af showed? I called the nurse at my RE's clinic so she can fax over my scripts to the pharmacy.
> 
> I got my meds filled for the first 5-6 days, but my clinic still requires that I show up on day 1 (to do bloodwork I think?). So I have my puregon, menopur and actually also picked up some orgalutran and the antibiotics.
> 
> Never have I wanted AF to show up on time so much, haha!Click to expand...

I hear you. AF can't come soon enough! lol


----------



## star25

Sorry ilt, Im disappointed for you but stay positive as you are and Jan will soon be here xx


----------



## Jungleland

ILT- I'm so so gutted for you :( but thank you for sticking around, we'd miss you otherwise! :hugs: I believe that for some unknown reason it's meant to be and jan 2015 is your time hun.

3chords- great news that you've got everything you need to get started. I hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long!

AFM- I'm jumping up and down doing squats to make my full flow come haha! Not enough has come to ring the clinic yet.....and today is my AF due date ](*,)

Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

And the roller coaster officially begins...AF is properly here so I've booked to go into clinic tomorrow morning. Eak! Xxxx


----------



## star25

Eeek! But a good eek! What time is appointment? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> And the roller coaster officially begins...AF is properly here so I've booked to go into clinic tomorrow morning. Eak! Xxxx

Yayay!!


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls, I can drop in for bloods/scan anytime between 8am and 930am :)
And then I ring up at 2ish for my result (to hopefully be told my dose and get the nod to start injecting Friday morning) xxxx


----------



## star25

Thats good news jungle, hope u can start Friday :)


----------



## Jungleland

How are you getting on with your injections Star? Xxxx


----------



## star25

Not too bad thank u, todays one hurt a bit but when I took it out it was at a slightly different angle to what I put it in but think I was tired and stood up too so my hands weren't too steady 
Just woke up from a nap ( I'm sometimes lazy after work lol) and I feel really sick, says on gonal f app that this can be a common side effect
For those who have been through this already did you have any side effects whilst stimming? Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm always careful with angles too Star (well..advising OH to pull it out the same way he stuck it in! Haha!)

I don't recall feeling sick with gonal f, in fact the first cycle I had zero side effects and carried on life as normal, I felt a slight 'full' feeling in the end thats all. But 2nd round I felt very very tired, despite sleeping the same amount as normal. I felt dehydrated too and fatigued and massively bloated, as if I was 20wks pregnant already (despite growing only an additional 2 eggs)! It must vary from cycle to cycle so I'm hopeful I react well this time round! Xxxx


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> For those who have been through this already did you have any side effects whilst stimming? Xxx

I stimmed with 250IU Puregon + 75 Menopur + Orgalutran starting on day 6 last time. I can honestly say that I tolerated the meds VERY well and had no side effects until about day 8/9 when I really felt very bloated. It was a bit cumbersome to move in the last 2-3 days before my retrieval, as I could physically feel my gigantic ovaries when I walked (esp up and down the stairs). But, I didn't have the side effects that I had with clomid and letrozole (hot flashes and awful 5-day long migraines) so I really can't complain too much.


----------



## 3chords

Jungleland - good luck at the appointment! Can't wait to hear updates about your follies. :)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - yay! For :witch::witch: Hope all goes well tomorrow and you can start stimming Friday. 

ILT - sorry to hear that this cycle was cancelled. I believe everything happens for a reason and so that will be your time! 

Star - was going to ask you how the injections were going, but I see you have given us an update. I understand different people react very differently to the meds and as Jungle said, even from cycle to cycle the reaction can be different. 

AFM - still waiting for full flow. Think I might join you in the squats Jungle!


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks 3chords and psalm! Hoping all looks normal on tomorrows scan, but will be holding my breath as she switches the ultrasound machine on!

Things I did to bring on AF-
- running
- squats/lunges
- gallons of orange juice
- praying to my fertility goddess!!

Not quite sure which of the above worked Psalm :D xxxx


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies, I also have a Dodgy tummy which I can only put down to the meds, I never get ill, especially sickness, even when we had norovirus at work and 20 people got it including staff I worked every day and felt fine 
I'm tired too jungle, I slept yesterday afternoon for 2 hrs and today, I never normally sleep after work, I'm dreading Fri as leave at 8:15 for appointment and have to go straight to work after so wont be home til after 8pm and the traveling for appointments is enough, I'm not normally this wimpy but at the moment all I want to do is concentrate on ivf and not work! 
Ive sorted my Rota though so as of next weds I'm off for however long I need, im hoping ec will be end of next week then I can take 2 weeks off after that 

Psalm, get squatting and running!


----------



## Madonna

Hi 

Ilt, sorry to hear about the cyst and having to wait until Jan. Hopefully you can find lots to keep you busy until then.

Jungle, news on AF arriving, good luck with your appointment tomorrow morning. 

For those of you who have just started injections/will be starting soon, I hope things are going well and the side effects are not too bad.

Afm, nothing much going on here, just waiting to start Suprefact in about 10 days. Want it to hurry up now!


----------



## Jungleland

A break sounds good Star, I'm so relieved that I'm off this time round. Are you having a progress scan on fri?

Madonna- thank you! Your next step will come round quicker than you think :)

How are our very early posters doing? Lizzie, Cali, Tuesday, Kaye? Are you lurking? Big hugs and a wave if you are :hi: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

Jungle, yes progress scan is Fri, bit scared thats nothings happening or something so just want Friday ro be here now, hope yours goes well in the morning, so exciting xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Good thing I wanted to start this cycle stress-free!! Errr.. nurse called me back, the doctor failed to tell me, and I totally forgot that DH has to bring in a sperm sample again to freeze so he needs to do that asap and of course they are completely booked on the days that DH can go in so he's going to have to go to work late one day!! The nurse told me I had to go in for an ultrasound before starting the cycle as well, which doctor didn't tell me either!!!! But since af is almost due, she said to just go in on day two. Craziness. They are sending my scripts to the pharmacy, though, so that'll be done.


----------



## star25

Its not always easy to stay stress free no matter how hard we try! Especially when it's managing appointments round work xx


----------



## Jungleland

You're lucky Star, I dont get a progress scan until day 8 of stims (day10 of cycle)! Madness! I always worry that either nothings happened or my ovaries are about to explode lol

beneath- I dont know how you feel but I often feel like I'm managing my own cycle, if I didnt ask questions I'm sure they wouldn't tell me!! And nurses are wayyyy better than doctors at the q&a stuff xxxx


----------



## star25

Ooh thats fair jungle, I couldnt wait that long, my next one after Fri will probably be Monday 
How many scans do you have throughout?


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> You're lucky Star, I dont get a progress scan until day 8 of stims (day10 of cycle)! Madness! I always worry that either nothings happened or my ovaries are about to explode lol
> 
> beneath- I dont know how you feel but I often feel like I'm managing my own cycle, if I didnt ask questions I'm sure they wouldn't tell me!! And nurses are wayyyy better than doctors at the q&a stuff xxxx

Yeah, it's crazy! I can't think of everythinggggg. What am I paying them thousands of dollars for?! lol


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- exactly! When it ends in bfp it'll be money well spent at least :)

Star- my first cycle I literally had a scan on day 2, day 10 and then booked in for collection! On my 2nd round I had an extra scan on day 11 too xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Beneath- exactly! When it ends in bfp it'll be money well spent at least :)
> 
> Star- my first cycle I literally had a scan on day 2, day 10 and then booked in for collection! On my 2nd round I had an extra scan on day 11 too xxxx


Well worth it!!


That's all the scans you had? I have to go in every other day so it's at least 5-6 scans!


----------



## Jungleland

I've always thought it was strange, but it's in their standard booklets etc so must be my clinics common practice xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> I've always thought it was strange, but it's in their standard booklets etc so must be my clinics common practice xxxx

True! It might be less stressful that way too.. going every other day and waiting for a phone call after blood work is just so stressful!!!


----------



## Jungleland

That's true, have they ever altered your dose during your regular scans up to day 8 of stimms? Or was it just for reassurance that all looked normal? Do they do bloods every couple of days as well? Xxxx


----------



## kaye

Hey ladies 

Good luck star and Jungleland. What protocol are you both on? 

Hope everyone else is ok and everything going to plan xxx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Jungle - I only have 2 scans booked for the whole cycle as well, the first is on 29th to see if I can start stimming which will be day 12 of my cycle & then if all is fine I'm not back in until 7th Nov to see how many eggs I have & hopefully book for collection the following week. 

It does seem like they just leave you to get on with it unless you have any problems & then you would contact them for help.

Star - Well done for injecting yourself, I was told by my nurse on the last cycle that I had to do it myself cos if you get someone else to do it they don't get the angle right & it could hurt more. 

AFM I just wish the time would go quicker but it is only 6 days till I hopefully start injecting, it does seem like a long time to just leave you to your own devices cos in the back of my mind I do worry that nothing is happening & when they do the scan there will be a problem.

Hope everyone is doing ok & I really must try & get on more often as I seem to keep missing so much x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, just back from my appointment which consisted of-

- coughing up the cycle fee (most painful part)
- blood test
- scan
- collecting meds

Early signs are a little bit disappointing numbers-wise. The first round we got 9 eggs and the second round we got 11 eggs but she could only see 8 follicles in total on my day2 scan today (3 one side, 5 the other). I'm a bit disheartened but I'm well aware that the situation could improve by the next scan and that I'm lucky that I can start at all ! She said my lining was '5' and that this was good for this stage (shedding). 

I've got to ring up at 2pm to get result of blood test and get the official go-ahead and learn my dose and date of next appointment.

Great to hear from you kaye! How are you doing? I'm going to be on antagonist protocol.

Emz- it's reassuring to know that I'm not the only one who has to wait a while between scans. It wont be long til you start! Less than a week :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Plex

Just having a quick read and its amazing the difference between clinics as to monitoring, I go in for my baseline scan, then go in 5 days later for another scan then every other day after that until the day of trigger. Tbh it is a lot of arsing around especially with my clinic being 30 mins away (which when travelling in the rush hour after a night shift can take over an hour!) The scans are generally about 7/7.30am too (*yawn*) 

Excited that most of us are getting to cycle this time round *hugs* to those that have to wait :hugs: x

Im now scared that i'll get af early. Have to have af start either late sunday or monday/tuesday, no earlier and no later :grr: i think this is the most stressful part! xx


----------



## chimmi

Can anyone tell me why clinics have scans first thing in am? 
One of mine is booked at 8.30 (we live 2 hours away from the clinic)
Is it necessary?


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> That's true, have they ever altered your dose during your regular scans up to day 8 of stimms? Or was it just for reassurance that all looked normal? Do they do bloods every couple of days as well? Xxxx

My dose got increased twice probably because things seemed to go a bit slow in the beginning but i think i may have been oversuppressed with the bcp. This time no bcp and starting at the highest stims so hopefully things go better! I got blood work done everytime i went in for a scan. My poor arms were so bruised!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - hope you're not feeling too disheartened by the numbers. Quality over quantity for sure. And you never know what might happen after the first few days of stims. Hope all goes well on the call shortly so you can start! My clinic does more scans and blood work too. We go in Day 2, then Day 6 and then could be every day or every other day until trigger. 

BMW - your poor arms! Hope you get to start soon and we are all cycling together! 

Plex - will pray for AF to hold off for you a couple days so it fits it with your timing! Mine was delayed by basically 5 days - probably due to stress.

Star - how are you doing lovely? How are the injections? I bet you're getting used to them by now! 

Chimmi - the clinic I go to does all monitoring early in the morning. We have to be there by 7am to get in line for first come first served on the bloods and ultrasounds. There are no "appointments". I will see how that goes tomorrow when I go for baseline scan.

Hi to everyone else! Great to see you checking in Kaye. How are you?

AFM - the witch is finally here! So will go for day 2 scan and bloods tomorrow and hopefully get started with injections tomorrow night!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* -- isnt paying the hardest part? Ugh. I always worry you pay and then get a scan and somethings wrong and you cant start stimming.. I wonder what happens then? 

Dont be disappointed about how many follies were seen on your first scan. I know easier said than done! Now thinking about it i was never told how many i had at my first scan and i am not really sure i want to know. Its just too stressful and things will change throughout the cycle so why drive yourself crazy!! Someone once told me just take one day at a time, one scan at a time, one blood result at a time... All will go well!!! :)


*Plex* I had to go in every other day my last cycle and my appointments were generally around 7 so I would have to leave my house at like 6:15 and then when I got home id have to go to work! It was a long, tiring two weeks!!! And to think its about to happen soon again.... Ugh. Hope its for a positive result this time. 

Hope you get af at the perfect timing!!! 

*Chimmi* My doctors office has monitoring at 7-9 am. I think its just so they get blood results in the same day. 

*Psalm* Yay for af!!! Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well so you can start stimming!! :)

*AFM* My temperature shot down this morning and i have my pre-af headache this morning so af should be here in a day or two!! Hopefully ill be joining you ladies soon hehe


----------



## Jungleland

Plex- I hope AF comes when you want it too! What would be the issue with it coming early? 

Chimmi- I've always wondered why clinics all seem to scan early morning too! My clinic seem to do bloods/scans 8-930am (on a drop-in first come first served basis) then procedures 830-12 then consultations 12-5pm.

Beneath- I bet your arms were bruised! I bruise easily and my arm aches after this mornings blood draw, cant imagine having it done every other day!

Psalm- thanks hun :hugs: I feel ok now, ready to make the call. Great that you can go in tomorrow! We're 1day apart :) good luck! xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Sorry beneath, I didnt see your last post before I sent mine. You are 100% right with the one day at a time quote, if they hadn't told me the number I would've been really satisfied with everything else. Ive realised as well that I would rather be pleasantly surprised and see more follicles later than be excited about a high number early on and then not get as many eggs as I'd been led to believe I would...

My clinic is unclear on what happens if the cycle has to be cancelled and the money side of things. It's a case by case basis for full or partial refunds

I'm officially injecting from tomorrow after my last phonecall :happydance: same dose as last time (200 gonal f) introducing cetrotide on tuesday and progress checkup not til a week on Saturday! XXXX


----------



## star25

Great news jungle about starting and definitely dont worry about numbers now, quality always over quantity, so excited your starting now! 

Emz, wishing time hurries up for you so you can start too, ive not been too bad at doing yhe injectons myself, quite suprised! 

Kaye, I'm on short protocol too and same dose and meds as jungle :) how are you? 

Psalm, hope baseline goes well tomorrow, another one to join this cycle, things are heating up in here! I'm ok thank you and getting used to injections but I'll let you know tomorrow after starting the cetrotide!

Beneath, hope you will be joining us too in the next couple of days 

Plex, hope af comes at the time you need it too, why cant it come earlier or later? 

Chimmi, I'm not sure about early am scans, mines at 11:40 tomorrow, I have baseline, days 5 scan then every other day, tomorrow I have work straight after so not looking forward to that but have a day off Saturday 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Plex

Psalm - Yay for af!!! :happydance: xx

Chimmi - i know at my clinic my scan is super early as they do collections from 9am, transfers from 11am then general clinic after 2pm. Sometimes i go in after 5.30pm for a scan when the main clinic is closed. Depends on the workload i guess. Travelling a long distance sucks :( xx

BMW - Fxd af shows asap for you hun! Its awful all this travelling to and from clinics, i hate not getting into my bed until late. Generally speaking i have to get my mum to take me over as im too tired to drive that distance on my own. Hopefully this will be the last time we all have to travel to and from clinics for a cycle! xx

Jungle - My consultant is away on holiday until the 28th so will be more of a problem if af comes early as id have to see if the nurses could see me at short notice which they may or may not have room for me :shrug: If its late then hopefully my consultant will be understanding and see me the next day or whenever. Worst case would mean cancelling the cycle - i hope not!

Yay for starting injecting!! xx

Star - How u getting on with the injections? Are u due another scan soon? I already have my scan booked in and from what i can tell there may not be any other space for me to have a earlier or later scan - i hate worrying about stuff like this! xx

Afm - 6 days left!!!!


----------



## star25

Plex, my scan is tomorrow morning, getting on ok with the gonal f, bit scared about the cetrotide starting tomoro as only just got used to the gonal f pen! Scared about scan too, just hope something is happening
Lets keep everything crossed af arrives at the right time for you, what day is it due? Xx


----------



## Plex

Star - Hopefully monday! Feel pretty crampy and periody at the moment though so think i may start sunday - hope not!!

The cetrotide isnt too bad really, funny i cant remember if it stings like the stims or not :shrug: its a pain doing 2 shots at the same time though :grr: 

Are u feeling bloated at all? I found it hard to know what the heck was going on with my ovaries lol my last cycle i produced more eggs than my other cycles put together yet i felt no different during the stimming stage :shrug: its a weird thing ivf xx


----------



## Morana

Couple busy days with the family and this thread has skipped so far! I'm such a slacker in keeping up... LOL, FET is definitely more relaxed, during my fresh I was on here daily! 
Hope everyone is OK and will start soon!

AFM - had a scan, bloodwork and pre-op yesterday. All good, our transfer is now set for Monday, the 27th! I got a couple days off for after the transfer to rest and that's probably the time I'll be here catching up to everyone! :) TWW can't come soon enough (though I'm sure I'll hate it once it starts :D )


----------



## Plex

Morana - Awesome that you have a date set for your transfer!! Fet does sound so much more easy going (im quite envious!) Will you be doing bed rest at all or just taking it easy? xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ah just to nip in. I'm always here lurking. 

I had my full ivf in the summer and it was a dream. All went to plan nicely, 4 five day blasts and one put back in. - bfn. 

This fet has been a nightmare. My lining won't grow because I've not had the stimulation drugs to created the eggs that send the message off to lining to get ready. It just won't thicken. I've tried everything. I've been taking a dose of eastrogen for days and all its done is my a small fibroid grow massive. Now I'm on cd24 my lining is only about 5. It was 6 but now it's shrunk. I'm taking steroids to shrink back the fibroid and hoping it will stop stealing the blood supply my lining needs. 

I really thought a fet would be easy but it hasn't turned out that way. If my lining isn't greatly improved my Monday 28 my cycle will be cancelled. 

I think it's just works out differently for everybody each time. On a positive note the embryos are frozen so they are still there to go through all of this again another month. 

Hope everybody is doing ok?


----------



## star25

Plex, I'm not feeling bloated at the moment, have felt some twinges in ovaries on and off but nothing too bad, yesterday felt sick all day and just tired really, kind of wish I felt a bit more happening but then I'd probably be moaning!

Morana, exciting you have your transfer date, hope all goes well for you :) 

Lazy, sorry your having a hard time, hope the cycle doesnt have to be cancelled 
But your right to keep thinking positive with your frosties xx


----------



## Morana

Plex said:


> Morana - Awesome that you have a date set for your transfer!! Fet does sound so much more easy going (im quite envious!) Will you be doing bed rest at all or just taking it easy? xx

Just taking it easy, my clinic does not recommend bed rest. They do require to spend 30 min after transfer upside down, it was fun last time :D Half an hour with full bladder! upside down! not looking forward to that at all :wacko:

Lazydaisys, so sorry to hear about your lining... I have a fibroid too and it's been hovering just under 5cm mark for months now and doesn't seem like the estrogen I've been taking now had made any difference. It didn't prevent my lining from growing either. Is yours submucosal? Any plans to surgically remove it? Hope it shrinks and your lining grows in time!

Star, thanks! Good luck with the stims, they really can be a pain sometimes!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* -- a cancelled cycle always freaks me out!... Got a call from the financial office today and turns out I had a 1,500 credit from my last cycle since I had no embyros to freeze so I can deduct that from next payment. Better than nothing. Even though I would have loved frozen embyros over 1,500!! Ugh. Maybe this time. Fx!

Yay for starting injections tomorrow!!!! 

*Morana* -- Hii :wave: I just joined the thread few days ago!! Good luck on your transfer!! =)

*Lazydaisys* -- Sorry to hear your lining is still not thickening up!! Praying for you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Looks like i will be joining you ladies sooooo ... Af is here!

Nurse said to go in for baseline after first full day of flow.. So i should be going saturday for baseline right?


----------



## Psalm23v6

BMW - Congrats on AF!! :happydance: I was told to go in the day after you have full flow - so long as you have seen "red" before midnight that is Day 1. So even if you see red at 11.30pm, that would still be counted by them as Day 1 and you need to go in the next day for Day 2 bloods. The worst thing they can say is that you haven't shed enough and that you need to wait another day to start stimming, but you don't want to miss the day because you went in a day late. 

Let us know what you decide xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> BMW - Congrats on AF!! :happydance: I was told to go in the day after you have full flow - so long as you have seen "red" before midnight that is Day 1. So even if you see red at 11.30pm, that would still be counted by them as Day 1 and you need to go in the next day for Day 2 bloods. The worst thing they can say is that you haven't shed enough and that you need to wait another day to start stimming, but you don't want to miss the day because you went in a day late.
> 
> Let us know what you decide xoxo


Crap... I have work tomorrow so I wouldn't be able to go in till after work, and they monitor in the morning. UGh! More stress.


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! Hope you can get there in time xx


----------



## chimmi

Just a quick question.. You all seem to be a few weeks ahead of me on the injections and stuff, are you all doing the short or long protocol?
You seem to be waiting for AF before you start your stimming injections?
When I had my treatment plan the other day I have to inject with buserelin for about 2 weeks starting on day 21 and then as long as I have had my period I go in for a scan after 2 weeks and then start stimming if all is ok? They haven't mentioned waiting for AF before injecting. Is this the difference between the protocols??
Ta :)


----------



## star25

Hi chimmi, I'm on the short protocol so start stimming when get af, the long protocol is different where you have down regulation first, not sure exactly how it works but sounds like your on the long protocol xx


----------



## star25

Sorry that wasn't a very good explanation, sure someone can do better though! 

I'm on way to scan, had a nightmare this morning, first cetrotide wouldn't all dissolve ( did in the end) then I couldn't suck it all back up as had needle in at a funny angle, got there in the end, then done gonal f and couldn't get needle off the pen! Was in a right panic as didnt want to bring it with me as kept in fridge and would only have enough for next 2 days so wouldn't have any for Monday, was about to phone clinic, had one more go and I done it!

I have quite sensitive skin and have a small red rash where I done the cetrotide, is this normal?


----------



## star25

Any news on your baseline beneath? 

Just had my scan, have 14 follies on right and 11 on left, nurse said all was good, 1 was bigger than the others and shooting ahead on the chart so might not be any good if goes too far ahead, lining was 8.5mm, next scan is Mon then wed, she said looks like egg collection will be next Fri, if not then Monday

Hope your all well xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Called The office this morning and turns out I need to go today for my baseline so it has been a crazy morning already. I needed to get my job covered and now I have to run to the bank to make a bank check because I need to make my payment today also.... Crazy. My head already hurts!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

BMW - sorry for the stress! Hope you got it all sorted out and that you can start the cycle today!

Star - great number of follies! Sounds like you are responding well. Sorry to hear about the rash at the injection site. If you are worried, mention it to the clinic. They want to know about side effects where I am, so I am sure it is similar/the same where you are. 

Chimmi - Star is absolutely right. If you are on the long protocol you typically have to down reg first starting with day 21 of the cycle before. Are you on BCP? I am also on the short protocol like Star and so just needed to wait for AF to start. Hope you get all the answers you need - we are all here to help :hugs:

AFM - just got back to work after my Day 2 scan. No cysts on either ovary :happydance: and lining is 3.9 (which Dr said was excellent). So now, as long as I don't get a call before 4.30pm today, I start my injections tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Great news psalm! What meds are u on? 

Hope you got things sorted beneath, I had all that Mon am when I phoned for my baseline, I have to get a ferry too and they wouldn't let me book within the hour so had to change appointment time then had work too, it's got better now though, so excited your starting again xx


----------



## chimmi

Psalm23v6 said:


> BMW - sorry for the stress! Hope you got it all sorted out and that you can start the cycle today!
> 
> Star - great number of follies! Sounds like you are responding well. Sorry to hear about the rash at the injection site. If you are worried, mention it to the clinic. They want to know about side effects where I am, so I am sure it is similar/the same where you are.
> 
> Chimmi - Star is absolutely right. If you are on the long protocol you typically have to down reg first starting with day 21 of the cycle before. Are you on BCP? I am also on the short protocol like Star and so just needed to wait for AF to start. Hope you get all the answers you need - we are all here to help :hugs:
> 
> AFM - just got back to work after my Day 2 scan. No cysts on either ovary :happydance: and lining is 3.9 (which Dr said was excellent). So now, as long as I don't get a call before 4.30pm today, I start my injections tonight. :thumbup:

No not on bcp she crossed it off my prescription when I was there the other day to pick up my injection stuff?


----------



## Madonna

Hi Chimmi, It sounds like I'm on a similar protocol to you. I'm not on bcp but start injections for down regulation on day 22 (rather than day 21 because I have long cycles, although I'm not sure 1 day makes that much difference!). Day 22 is 1st Nov for me. 

I can't really give any clues as to why we're on long protocol and most other people seem to be on short protocol, this is my first IVF attempt and I wasn't given any choice, I'm just doing what I'm told! I guess the Drs know what they're doing!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all! I've had a busy 24hrs and I've missed pages and pages of updates!! 

Star- yes we're definitely reassured by the quality over quantity outlook :) 
You've probably had reassurance from the clinic already but I get a red itchy oval patch around each cetrotide injection site too. It lasts a few hours then fades. It's totally normal. It's also soooo fiddly to administer, cant remember what page on this thread I wrote some guidance on but I've found a technique that works for me that dissolves all the powder pretty good. Will try and find it for you. 
I had a lead folly in my 1st cycle which caused us to have to have egg collection a day early but still got eggs out of most follies and more more than half were mature.

Plex- I see why you don't want to start early now. It must be nice to have that kind of continuity though, I've seen 5 different consultants for consultations, egg collection, embryo transfer and endo scratch now!
I really hope you dont have to cancel :hugs:

Morana- great that you've got a date! :happydance: 
I've always gone into ET with a really full bladder, to the point where they always go "bloody hell look at the size of that!" while pointing at the monitor! But they only let people stay on the bed for 5mins before it's up and out! (which always freaks me out)

Lazydaisys- I'm sorry about your lining :( I bet you feel helpless! I so hope the drugs can kick in and you don't have to cancel :hugs:

Beneath- yes fingers crossed for frosties this time round. Woohoo for AF arrival! The rule about when to go in is different for me. If AF arrives before 5pm it's classed as day1. If it's after 5pm it's classed as the next day being day1. Sorry for all the stressy running around you've had to do, hopefully you can chill tonight

Psalm- great news you're starting tonight! How do you feel about it?

Chimmi- I'm sorry hun I don't know anything about long protocol, I've always done the antagonist. I hope you can get some reassurance from the other ladies who've done long,

Madonna- not long for you now hun! 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM- 1st injection this morning with gonal f was fine, no problems. I baked focaccia today with my friend, we had a lovely catchup :) and played with my goddaughter (nearly 2yrs old) and last night I went out for tea with friends and went to a fairly chilled gig. Good times :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Sorry girls that last update was mega!! :oops:


----------



## chimmi

Madonna said:


> Hi Chimmi, It sounds like I'm on a similar protocol to you. I'm not on bcp but start injections for down regulation on day 22 (rather than day 21 because I have long cycles, although I'm not sure 1 day makes that much difference!). Day 22 is 1st Nov for me.
> 
> I can't really give any clues as to why we're on long protocol and most other people seem to be on short protocol, this is my first IVF attempt and I wasn't given any choice, I'm just doing what I'm told! I guess the Drs know what they're doing!

Yeah sounds the same! My injections are actually on day 22 too? Didn't pay much attention to it and didn't ask why as I assume they know what they are doing . Only when I said my cycle is about 30 days she said "oh" and crossed off something from my prescription so I asked what it was and why and she just said "it's to make you have a bleed" but as you have a bleed every Month you won't need it(?) 
Mine start on 6th November so few days after you would be good to keep in touch :)
This is my first ever treatment so it's a bit daunting. The nurse said "oh" (again) when I said I had never had any hospital treatment done, no operations or anything and she said "not even an IUI?" Lol.. Nope! Argh :/


----------



## 3chords

AF arrived right on time but my cycle was cancelled because I have the worst luck in the world.

Our RE and the embryologist are presenting a paper at a conference on the west coast for 2 days right around my transfer date and since we are doing PGS this just doesn't work at all.

So I will start in 4 weeks when AF arrives again. Really upset about this as I do NOT want to deal with this (and especially a BFN) before the holidays, but what can you do. Good luck to you all and I'll join in on the next thread for Nov/Dec peeps!


----------



## Jungleland

3chords- I'm so sorry for you :hugs: I hope you can find some positivity about moving forward a month later. I hope the time flies for you 

Chimmi - 1st cycle is definitely daunting, you know you have a lot of support on here with any questions/venting/reassurance :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that 3chords, how frustrating for you xx

Dont worry jungle, I made sure I already looked back at your advice :) took me a while to find the page but made sure I found it before this morning! X


----------



## star25

Quick question, when is last day of stimms, is it day before egg collection or say I done the trigger weds night after weds am scan would I still stimm Thursday morning? I know the clinic will tell me but just curious)


----------



## beneathmywing

*3chords* -- Ugh! I'm sorry, hun. That sucks you had to cancel your cycle and having to go through during holidays!!! Hope this month goes by super fast for you.

*Star* -- Great number of follies, hun!!!! I stimmed the last day, next day did my trigger and then no more injections after that.

I had my scan this morning. All is well!! Ovaries are quiet and no cysts =) Now just waiting for my meds and a call from the nurse with my official okay to start tonight!!!

*Psalm* -- Thanks, hun. What a morning! I hope the stress is over with and the rest of the cycle goes smoothy. Fx! We are cycle buddies, how exciting!! Hopefully bump buddies soon :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Star- are you injecting at night or morning? I always inject in morning so that if I was having EC on a wednesday I would stim on the monday morning, trigger monday night, nothing on tuesday then EC on weds morning.

Beneath- great news that you're good to go! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## star25

Yeah in the morning, just curious, hope I dont need to order any more meds, got enough til weds


----------



## Jungleland

I've had EC on cycle days13 and 14 in the past Star, so 9 and 10 days respectively total days stimming in total, if that helps xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - yay for cycle buddies!! :happydance: I really really hope we are bump buddies too!! So glad you went this morning and didn't wait til tomorrow. 

Jungle - how are you doing? Glad to be getting into the swing of things now? I think I saw that the injections went well this morning, so hope that continues. Might be coming to you for tips :thumbup:

3chords - so sorry to hear that the cycle has been cancelled. Do you go to a small practice? I have a group practice and so any Dr could be on for monitoring any day and similarly as you get further down the process, literally any of the Dr's could be the one doing the ER and ET. Best of luck to you for the next cycle :hugs:

Star - how are you feeling over all? Any side effects?

Chimmi - we have to put a lot of faith in these Dr's that they know the best protocol to put us on. Frankly, I think a lot of people assume that the first IVF is a bit of trial and error since they don't know how we will react. Hopefully this is the start of your journey to a H&H 9 months.

Hi Plex! Hi Madonna! 

AFM - just waiting to get home from work and sort out the first injection (arrghh)! I think you asked me how I was feeling Jungle and the answer is I feel weird. I am super excited to get started and a part of me can't believe it is really time to start doing this now after months of talking about it and waiting to do it. But I am also scared ... not sure of what. Scared of it failing, scared of it working, scared of not having DH here next to me through it all. :cry: But we are strong and we will get through this together!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Wow this thread is really moving and great to see AF arriving for many. Hopefully time flies for those still waiting.

Star - usually you'll trigger on the night of your last stim. So hopefully, at the latest you'll jab weds AM, trigger weds nite, nothing on thurs (yay!) and EC Fri. Clinics are really good at arranging same day delivery of meds if you need to go beyond weds tho so don't worry  Were you told the sizes of your follicles 2day? Sounds like you've got an amazing number growing!

Moranna/laisydaisy - do you know what grade your frozen embies are? My transfer got cancelled this month and we're lucky enough to have some frosties for January but we're not very clued up on the gradings.


----------



## star25

Jungle that helps thank you, weds is day 10 of stimms so hoping that is it
How are you feeling? Xx

Psalm, been a bit tires but could be due to work and appointments, other day felt sick all afternoon and a bit headachy last few days but not too bad thank you xx

Bumpsparkle, nurse didnt say about sizes and I always hate asking too many questions! Next time though I'll ask that yhe smallest and biggest ones are, how are you? Xx


----------



## star25

Psalm, I feel weird like you too, waited so long for this and now it's happening I haven't really thought about the end result, its hard to explain like going through the motions and not really thinking the outcome could be my dream come true, I feel I should be more excited than what I am, for the last few months I thought I would be and that makes me feel a bit annoyed that I'm not if any of that made sense?? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Psalm* -- I'm feeling the same way. I catch myself getting excited but then I'm scared since IVF#1 was a BFN.. I'm too afraid to get excited this time. I guess we just need to stay positive and take it as it comes!!

When is your next scan? I am scheduled to go in Monday morning.


*AFM* -- My meds are getting delivered from 7-10 tonight. Yeah, good thing I called three days in advance so this would not happen. I feel like everything is happening so fast this cycle since it's short protocol. I am just mentally tired already!!


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> AF arrived right on time but my cycle was cancelled because I have the worst luck in the world.
> 
> Our RE and the embryologist are presenting a paper at a conference on the west coast for 2 days right around my transfer date and since we are doing PGS this just doesn't work at all.
> 
> So I will start in 4 weeks when AF arrives again. Really upset about this as I do NOT want to deal with this (and especially a BFN) before the holidays, but what can you do. Good luck to you all and I'll join in on the next thread for Nov/Dec peeps!

I commented on your Blog just before 3 Chords but we can be cycle buddies Nov/Dec too! I'm just having my hysteroscopy this cycle so I will be on the look out for the thread :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

star25 said:


> Sorry that wasn't a very good explanation, sure someone can do better though!
> 
> I'm on way to scan, had a nightmare this morning, first cetrotide wouldn't all dissolve ( did in the end) then I couldn't suck it all back up as had needle in at a funny angle, got there in the end, then done gonal f and couldn't get needle off the pen! Was in a right panic as didnt want to bring it with me as kept in fridge and would only have enough for next 2 days so wouldn't have any for Monday, was about to phone clinic, had one more go and I done it!
> 
> I have quite sensitive skin and have a small red rash where I done the cetrotide, is this normal?

My skin did the same, it looked like a nettle sting and a couple of hours later it was gone.:hugs:

Had some sticky situations with the injections once too ended up losing the gonal f solution with a leaky injection and had to go to the clinic for an extra one. 

Hope you are having a better day. I was stressed out ,so I can imagine. Xx


----------



## star25

Thank u lazydaisys, thats what it looked like actually, a nettle rash then was gone after a couple hours, the rest of the day was fine apart from having to go to work lol
Ive got tomorrow afternoon and thurs afternoon then I'm off for over 2 week's, might have tues afternoon too but I'll have to check, cant wait though I'm dreading 2ww if I get that far 

Have a good weekend everyone! Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all,
I did a silly thing this morning (I'm blaming it on being a bit tired)....
I'm on 200 Gonal F (pen) and this morning i forgot to set the dosage and stuck it in my belly, then realised it was set to zero dose so took it out, set the dosage and had to do it again! 2 stabbings when I only needed 1.... totally unnecessary*:dohh: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm- you wont be coming to me for injection tips after this mornings debacle haha! How did your first one go?

Bumpsparkle :hi: I hope you are well!

Star- EC timings sound perfect :)

Lazydaisys- a leaky needle would be awful! A good reason why it's good to write down the dosages as you go along :thumbup:

Beneath / Psalm / Star- I think we protect ourselves by 'going through the motions' and not getting excited during the treatment. If we're not that high we've got less far to fall if it ends in BFN. But feeling weird and scared is perfectly normal and we all have each other to lean on for support :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

Thank u jungle, dont know what would do without you ladies xx

Also I nearly done the same thing this morning and just remembered to set the dose to 200 but was ready to stick it in without setting it! Cetrotide stung this morning xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm dreading the cetrotide to be honest, but it's got to be done! I like to swear when OH puts the needle in haha i think it helps! xxxx


----------



## Morana

Bumpsparkle, no, I don't know the exact grade the embryos are. I didn't want to know , really, after reading a bunch of articles last time. Knowing just makes me anxious, but our RE did say a couple times that they are 'beautiful ' I'm sticking with that :)


----------



## star25

Ahh thats lovely morana, id stick with that too xx

Jungle, the swearings a good idea lol,dh has been asleep when ive been doing them last few days, tonight he wont be home til 5am so I had no choice but to do them myself ( after the first one that is!) ovaries are feeling heavy today anf so are boobs xx


----------



## Jungleland

Morana - ahhh that's such a lovely idea. I feel like I need to have all the facts (good or bad) but I can see how sometimes I'd be better off not knowing.

Star- that 'heavy' feeling is a good normal sign :) just make sure you're drinking lots of water xxxx


----------



## Plex

BMW - Yay for starting hun! Sounds like u had a crazy day the day of ur scan - at least ur on ur way again now! xx

Star - Great number of follicles hun! My last day of stimms is the day of trigger shot - hope this helps :) xx

Psalm - Awesome that u can start and have no cysts :D xx

Chimmi/Madonna - I had to do the long protocol first time too, i think theyre scared theyll over stimulate and bring on OHSS so they're very conservative. the short protocol is for ladies where the long protocol hasnt worked/they respond poorly or have DOR xx

Jungle - Great news starting ur injections yesterday! How are u getting on with them? Ive gone consultant led private, generally its nurse led private, bit more expensive but i get the same person all the way through the cycle which is brill. xx

3Chords - Oh my hun :( thats really awful :hugs: frustrating as theres not much u can do about it either - sorry its been put back :hugs: xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Did my first night of injections last night. Wasnt so bad second time around. Dh does them for me. I did two injections last cycle in the morning myself, the Ganirelix. The needle on the Ganirelix is real dull, and I would poke myself and it wouldn't go in so I'd have to really stab myself! Not fun.. lol. Ahhh, can't believe I'm on the roller coaster again! Luckily we all have each other in here!!


----------



## star25

Well done beneath, the ganirelix doesnt sound fun, all be worth it in the end and I agree, thank god for everyone here! Xx

Plex, how are you? I'm clearer on when the last stim is now, really hope mine is weds with ec Fri xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks Plex, all going good for me, 3rd injection tomorrow, can't believe it's day3 of stimming already! Time is flying which is good and bad. Good because it's one day closer to BFP and bad because I'm on leave from work and I don't want it to end!

Beneath- that ganirelix injection sounds brutal! I'm glad it's so far so good for you :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :) xxxx


----------



## star25

I know what you mean about time flying jungle, cant believe I'm on day 7 of stimms tomorrow already!


----------



## Jungleland

It's the 2ww that drags Star! Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Omg this is so exciting that you lot are flying through your injections..! It's going to get very interesting this thread!! :)


----------



## star25

I'm dreading the 2ww, its going to be so scary!


----------



## Jungleland

I've always felt 'pregnant' during the ivf 2ww, really sore boobs/nipples, nausea, fatigue, taste changes, you name it, I've had it, but never ended it with a BFP! It's torture! I think it's the trigger and the progesterone which gives all he symptoms Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

You're right chimmi, lots going off! And wont be long til it's your turn :) xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Jungleland said:


> You're right chimmi, lots going off! And wont be long til it's your turn :) xxxx

Yeah I know, I can't wait!!
Will be very scared and anxious when it comes to it though so I will enjoy the excitement of now lol xx


----------



## keri 01

Hey girls

Do you mind if I join your group? This is my first ivf cycle and I'm a bit nervous. I'm on the long protocol and on day 11 of the down reg. my baseline scan is on the 6 th of nov. Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Hi keri :) 
How are the injections going? Are you having normal IVF or with icsi? :)


----------



## beneathmywing

keri 01 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Do you mind if I join your group? This is my first ivf cycle and I'm a bit nervous. I'm on the long protocol and on day 11 of the down reg. my baseline scan is on the 6 th of nov. Xxxx

Welcome! Your scan will be here before you know it :)


----------



## star25

Hi Keri, welcome :) hope all going well so far?


----------



## star25

When I just done the cetrotide a little drop came out at the end, must have been an air bubble I didnt see, it was right at the end, will this matter? Took me
Ages to draw it back into syringe as well this morning, be glad when I'm done with this!


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> Hi keri :)
> How are the injections going? Are you having normal IVF or with icsi? :)

Hi 
I'm having normal ivf. I'm on Lipton nasal spray the now not the injection. The less injections the better. How are you getting on?


----------



## Lazydaisys

A tiny drop will be fine xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, it's been a manic week so not been on here much but catching up and great to see things are moving in the right direction. There have been lots of questions on here but sorry I can't remember who asked them

Acupuncture is great for me, yes it's very expensive but I wanted to do things the same as my last cycle so I have no regrets.

The long protocol is usually the standard, it basically shuts your system down first so that they can take over. I done this on my last cycle but doing the short one this time in hope of getting more eggs.

Hope you are all getting on ok with the injection, for someone who is terrified I found them ok. They told me a hold it like a pen, lean forward, rest my wrist on my stomach and then stab, it goes in at an angle and worked each time for me. Oh and I also got a little rash sometimes I was told to just make sure my underwear or clothes don't sit on the area.

AFM the witch showed her face Friday evening so I should be going in on Monday to get started, need to call first thing. Nervous and excited.

No a different note, does anyone have good ideas to avoid drinking on nights out? It's my friends birthday next weekend and a big night out has been organised, now I am not usually one to turn down wine but obviously I need to totally avoid it and need a good excuse.

I am typing this on my phone so sorry if it's all over the place. Hoping to get on here a lot more next week and looking forward to hearing how everyone is getting on.

X


----------



## Jungleland

Star- dont worry at all about the drop out of the cetrotide, I've been taught to fire a little bit upwards out of the needle before putting it in to get rid of air bubbles each time. There's a lot more than it looks in the actual syringe. 

Keri- welcome :hi: hope you're getting on ok with the down regging, the nasal spray doesn't sound pleasant but you're right, it's probably favourable compared with extra injections

Pinkie- great news that you'll be getting started in the next couple of days! Excuses for not drinking-

- needing to drive
- needing to drive somewhere v.early the next day
-saving money/ cant afford it
- there's something in uk called 'go sober for october' so you could pretend you're doing that?
- on antibiotics which react badly with alcohol. E.g. for something like a wisdom tooth so people don't think you've got some terrible infection :blush:

Any good? Xxxx


----------



## star25

Thank you for the advice ladies and reassurance yet again! I did think about pushing up a bit to get rid of any air bubbles bit was scared I'd go to far and squirt too much out! Feel better about it now though

Pinkie, jungle has given a lot of good reasons, I'd go for being busy or having something planned the next day so you cant be hungover like a family get together?


----------



## Jungleland

Just realised your night out is next weekend so the 'go sober for october' excuse wont wash! Go sober for november doesn't have the same ring to it! xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA for a couple of days - I have been reading through the thread I promise!

Glad to see everyone is getting on well. 

Pinkie - good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow. 

Welcome Keri. This is a great group of ladies. 

Beneath - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I don't have to go again until Wednesday, but then could be going in every day! How are your arms doing? The nurse I had on Friday did a real number on my left arm  yuck!

AFM - so far my MIL has been doing my injections. I didn't really ask her to, but she is a Dr. so I am happy enough for now to have her help me out. She is also insisting on cooking food for me to keep me healthy, which is super sweet of her to do. Have any of you been having symptoms on the injections? So far the only thing I seem to have is a headache. Any tips?


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA for a couple of days - I have been reading through the thread I promise!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is getting on well.
> 
> Pinkie - good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow.
> 
> Welcome Keri. This is a great group of ladies.
> 
> Beneath - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I don't have to go again until Wednesday, but then could be going in every day! How are your arms doing? The nurse I had on Friday did a real number on my left arm  yuck!
> 
> AFM - so far my MIL has been doing my injections. I didn't really ask her to, but she is a Dr. so I am happy enough for now to have her help me out. She is also insisting on cooking food for me to keep me healthy, which is super sweet of her to do. Have any of you been having symptoms on the injections? So far the only thing I seem to have is a headache. Any tips?

Thanks, hun. I didn't get a count on follies at my base scan, and I didn't ask because I didn't want to start stressing so I am anxious to see how many are in there tomorrow! My arm is okay. SO far only one blood test, but getting another one tomorrow. Fun fun! The guy who did mine is great and hope he is there again tomorrow. Sorry your nurse was sucky!!!!

So nice of your MIL doing your injections and cooking you food. I guess not all MIL's are bad!!! lol. I am not feeling much of anything either because the three sharp pinches I felt earlier this morning and the tiredness. Hope your headache gets better :hugs:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Beneath. Trying to drink tons of water (I usually do anyway) to try to stave off the headache. I didn't get a follie count at my baseline either. Hopefully they will give me a count on Wednesday! Fx you have a good number tomorrow. And hope you get the guy to do your blood again. 

Yes my MIL is being great at the moment (she just really wants a grandchild I think). She is good to me so I can't complain, that doesn't mean she doesn't drive me bananas most of the time too :wacko: I don't have my parents here in the US, so it's nice to have some family near by.


----------



## star25

Thats sweet psalm, ive been having a few headaches but mainly at work which is pretty normal!
Ive been having twinges in ovaries and today I'm definitely feeling it, feel quite bloated and like ive been doing sit ups, at work at mo, roll on 8pm 
Also sometimes I'm getting a bit of an itchy/prickly patch on my forehead and some
Red patches on my nose and down either side, not attractive but it doesn't stay long then it goes again 

Beneath, hope all goes well tomorrow, looking forward to all our updates :)


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, I dont think I've never had a headache symptom during any of my cycles (thankfully) but lots of water is a good thing durig stimms, I'm drinking loads, I have a glass in front of me all day and wake up parched so I have a glass on the bedside too.

That's really lovely of your MIL Psalm (whatever her motives), I'm currently getting some TLC at my mums at the mo :)

Good luck tomorrow Beneath! I'm looking forward to your update!

I've got some slight bruising on my left arm from my last blood test but I've got a week for it to settle down before my next appointment thankfully.

I've got no other stimming symptoms yet, my last day with 'just' Gonal F is tomorrow before I introduce the cetrotide on Tuesday.

What bugs me about Gonal F is that they give me two 900dose pre-filled pens (just enough to get me to my checkup next saturday at 200 a day) which means on one of the days ive got to have double injection (100 out of one pen and 100 out of another!) Boo! So we did the double this morning so that I dont have to do a triple with the cetrotide later in the week! Does anyone else have his annoying problem?! Xxxx


----------



## star25

Ive got 2 900 pens and 1 300 pen, that takes me to weds so hoping 10 days of stimms is enough, at the moment it works out ill have to do the double on weds morning :( didnt think to do it before starting the cetrotide! If I need more days of stimms I'll have to order some for next day delivery
It is a pain!


----------



## Jungleland

It's such a pain isn't it! If I'd have thought it through properly I'd have advised you to do it before you started cetrotide Star, sorry! It's things like this that you dont learn from the docs/nurses in the clinic ;) xxxx


----------



## star25

Ahh dont worry jungle, youve already given me loads of great advice, I did realise I'd have to do 2 lots but my brain didn't let me think to do it before the cetrotide
Another little drop came out just now and I'm sure there were no air bubbles, it really stings!


----------



## Jungleland

I think if there's a bit of liquid on the tip when you put it in that's what irritates the skin the most, however if you were to wipe it off you'd be contaminating the needle which is a no-no, so I think grin and bear it is the only way forward, it'll soon be over! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

Scan went well, 27 follicles, going back wed and if all ok EC will be Friday
She said I didnt need to order more meds as have enough for weds am so she must think all will be ok for fri, on weds also doing blood test to check estrogen levels in case risk of ohss due to amount of follicles

Hope everyone else is ok? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- awesome news! Fx for er on Friday!!


AFM -- just got back from my scan. Doctor said I had a couple small ones on each side. Dh was with me and was looking at the screen and he said he saw a bunch on each side. Itll be my fourth injection tonight so hope ill get more of a number next scan!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Wow Star - huge number! Hope that they are monitoring you carefully for OHSS. Drink lots of water. I bet Friday can't come soon enough. 

Beneath - glad your scan went well. Grow follies grow! 

Jungle - great advice. I am on such a low dose of Follistim that I only have the one pen. But if they decide to up my dose at all, I can see what a great idea you have. I take it that no one else's clinic told them to use the pen to inject into the Menopur to mix together and then just top it up with the solution to get the 1cc of liquid? Just mine then. I guess that makes me lucky that until I add the Ganirelix, I only have one injection a day. 

AFM - doing ok. Been feeling twinges on either side a bit like the ovulation pain I have, so I am hoping that's the follies growing. MIL is really being wonderful. She cooked food for me again yesterday, and gave me two lunches for the week to add to the lunch she already gave me on Saturday (so I am pretty much set!) She really does treat me like her daughter, which is truthfully amazing. 

xoxo


----------



## Plex

hi all!! - just popping by to see how u all are :hugs: 

Star - great number of follicles hun! How are u feeling? Very bloated? Exciting that collection is friday! xx

BMW - Ur scan sounds frustrating :( how can they say u only had a couple when ur hubby saw lots? Maybe they were only counting the largest ones? Either way im hooping those other ones catch up asap! xx 

Psalm - Ur MIL sounds awesome!! Having her around must be a real help :) How u getting on? xx

Jungle - good luck for adding the cetrotide tonight! How r the injections going? xx

Pinkie - Yay for af!! Are you starting today? Exciting! To avoid drinking on a night out id say that i needed to drive such and such somewhere first thing in the morning so had to stay sober for that - works most of the time for me! xx

Keri - good luck hun! xx

Im impatiently waiting for af to show herself! dont know if there is anything i can do to self induce? :grr: hate waiting!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Psalm* -- Your MIL sounds awesome!!!! 

*Plex* -- Last cycle I didn't get a number of follies until like my third scan, which will be my next scan. The first two scans they just look to make sure everything is okay. It's still so early things can change from scan to scan, so they don't count until they get bigger and when they do count they only count the bigger ones, so I guess he wasn't really looking at the small ones lol.. who knows. I don't like knowing numbers early on because I get stressed out about it and don't want to do that to myself yet. Onto the next scan!! 

Hope af shows soon!!


----------



## Jungleland

Star- those are amazing HUGE numbers! By way of comparison, I'm on exactly the same protocol as you (even down to the same dose) and I had only 9 eggs and 11 eggs out of my first two rounds (out of no more than 12ish follicles)! My bloods are always in normal range (plus I have 28day cycles with regular ovulation and no cysts/lining issues etc) and I'm still considered young (30 y/o) and given the history from your signature this is really amazing news! I echo Psalm's advice about drinking lots of water though to stave off OHSS. 

Beneath- good news that your OH could see bunches, that's exactly what they look like isnt it! Bunches of black grapes! I dont think the nurses realise how much we hang on their every word, there's a big difference between 'a couple', 'a few', a 'lot' etc and everyone's interpretation is different! 

Psalm- I've had some ovary feelings today too, but I'd describe it more as an ache, I've been out shopping with my mum so might be because I've been on my feet more than usual

Plex- great news that AF didn't arrive early for you though :happydance: but I hope it arrives very soon for you now, have you still got pre-AF symptoms? Injections are going well, much more like my 1st cycle than my 2nd cycle (where I struggled with bruising and redness) but the cetrotide comes tomorrow early morning so I shouldn't speak too soon!

xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* -- So true about everyone's interpretation being different. I went in knowing I most likely won't have a lot of follies since I only had 7 last cycle... but hoping I do get a couple more since I didn't do bcp this time. I am really going for quality over quantity!!


----------



## Jungleland

Me too Beneath, my early count was 5 on one side 3 on the other so hoping for better news on saturday for my next scan but I was reassured that they were all the same starting size so hoping for a good quality mature egg in each one :) xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Me too Beneath, my early count was 5 on one side 3 on the other so hoping for better news on saturday for my next scan but I was reassured that they were all the same starting size so hoping for a good quality mature egg in each one :) xxxx

Fx for us both!!!!


----------



## Jungleland

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Morana

Back from my transfer and still super sleepy from Valium... So did not catch up yet. Both my frozen embryos survived the thawing so both are in (grades 3bb and 4bc). Now it's up to them to make mommy happy :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Morana said:


> Back from my transfer and still super sleepy from Valium... So did not catch up yet. Both my frozen embryos survived the thawing so both are in (grades 3bb and 4bc). Now it's up to them to make mommy happy :D

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's all starting to get busy on here now. I'm back in the game! My lining has increased from 5 to to 8.5 for my fet. My transfer is booked in for a weeks time. Happy days! Hope everybody else doing well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> It's all starting to get busy on here now. I'm back in the game! My lining has increased from 5 to to 8.5 for my fet. My transfer is booked in for a weeks time. Happy days! Hope everybody else doing well.

Thats awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Morana - fx crossed for you. Hope the embies stick!

Lazy - great to see you back on track. Any tricks that you did to increase your lining?

xoxo


----------



## star25

Beneath, glad to see you are doing well, my dh wouldn't have a clue what hes looking at! 

Psalm, I'm keeping everything crossed ohss stays away! glad to hear your being well looked after :)

Plex, I'm feeling bloated now and cannot wait til Fri, hope af shows for you soon, try intercourse or exercising?

Jungle, I'm trying to drink lots, as soon as I need a wee though I have to go straight away otherwise feels more bloated and uncomfortable, good luck with the cetrotide tomorrow, I'm sure you do better than me with it! 
My lining was 8.88mm today so gone up a bit 

Morana, great news, hope your little embies are sticky xx

Lazydaisys, glad to hear you are doing well too, good luck for transfer xx


----------



## chimmi

Good luck morana!!
I can't wait to start my injections and feel like in actually doing something!!


----------



## Jungleland

Lazydaisys - amazing news! Yay for your lining! Now concentrate on relaxing before next week :)

Morana - congrats on being PUPO!! Fingers crossed you've got 2 sticky embies. Valium sounds amazing too, we don't get offered anything like that at my clinic! Not even for EC, and we get no drugs at all for a transfer

Star- I'm weeing all the time too haha xxxx


----------



## star25

How long does ec take and how long are you there for? I read about having a suppository of something for pain after ec but cant remember what of xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Glad to see things are still looking good on this thread and scans and follicles are looking nice and healthy ladies. Star that is one big number! Plex, Chimmi hope you don't have to wait much longer to get started, why does time always go slower when you're waiting for something. 

Morana - congratulations on your PUPO!! and lazydaisey, amazing news.

Thanks for all the suggestions to avoid drinking the weekend, I went with the 'I have an early start Sunday' my family don't live near me so its a good excuse. 

AFM, done my first injection tonight and got my first scan booked for next Monday. Had acupuncture again tonight and he told me to do some breathing exercises for 10 mins each day that I thought I'd share with you. Put one hand on top of the other on the lower part of your stomach, take a deep breath in through your nose but let your tummy rise (I found this difficult at first but got use to it), then breath out through your mouth and let your stomach fall, continue to do this while relaxing. Apparently its a type of meditation that focuses energy to the important areas. If it helps then its worth a try :flower:


----------



## DoxieLove

Wow. This board has been super active! I have been trying to follow along but I have not posted in quite awhile. 

I am doing Lupron injections nightly and am now on Estrace in preparation for my FET. I had a baseline ultrasound and blood work two days ago and everything looked ok. I go back a week from today for another us and more blood work. My transfer will be in 16 days if all goes well! 

Wishing lots of luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## star25

Pinkie, Im getting a bit scared of my big number lol, just dont want to get ohss
Well done on starting the injectons now, hope Monday's scan goes well and thank u for the breathing tip :) xx

Doxie, glad to hear all going well, not long til transfer xx


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Wow. This board has been super active! I have been trying to follow along but I have not posted in quite awhile.
> 
> I am doing Lupron injections nightly and am now on Estrace in preparation for my FET. I had a baseline ultrasound and blood work two days ago and everything looked ok. I go back a week from today for another us and more blood work. My transfer will be in 16 days if all goes well!
> 
> Wishing lots of luck to everyone this cycle!

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Thanks BMW! Good luck to you too! Can't believe we are back at it!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Thanks BMW! Good luck to you too! Can't believe we are back at it!

I know.. unfortunately!! But hope this time is it!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Star- my EC day looks like this-

- 8am arrival at clinic, get private room
- 8:30am strip off into gown, nurse puts canula in my arm
- 8:45am paracetamol intravenously (takes 15mins)
- 9:00am doc and embryologist come in and introduce themselves and we sign a final consent form
- 9:10am into theatre
- 9:15am get fentanyl painkiller intravenously which makes my whole body go cold and floaty
- 9:20am doc preps me (speculum in, alcohol swabs in and around the cervix), there are 4 other people in the room (doc, nurse who assists with eggs, nurse who assists with passing stuff to the doc, my OH) then there's the embryologist who's in the next room through a hatch
- 9:30am procedure starts - doc attaches egg extractor to the internal US scanner and accesses each ovary through the vaginal wall. I suck on gas and air whilst he goes through the vaginal wall (once on each side) which is the worst bit but the pain doesn't last long. I've had one doc who extracts one egg at a time, passing what's called an aspirate (test tube of liquid) which is the contents of a follicle through the hatch where the embryologist looks under microscope and says whether or not there's an egg in each aspirate. The second doc I had just filled about 4 bigger test tubes with the whole contents of both ovaries so all the eggs were together. This was harder to get an egg count as you go along. I hold OHs hand throughout and watch each follicle being drained on the ultrasound scanner (you can literally see each follicle drain from a black grape-like shape to nothing)
- 9:40am when they've done, doc removes speculum etc and embryologist shouts through a final egg count
- 10:30am after relaxing, canula is removed, progesterone schedule is explained, I get a heat pack for my belly, embryologist comes in and explains that OHs sperm has defrosted properly and the sperm and eggs are washed ready for ICSI and we go home xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Star-to clarify, I don't have a suppository for pain at any point 

Pinkie- another thing to add to your breathing advice is to breathe in for a count of 3 and exhale for count of 4. Apparently breathing out for longer than you breathe in enables a deeper feeling of relaxation :) I've been doing a lot of meditation recently and I think it really helps

Doxie- good to hear that you're on track to your FET!

xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Whoops, I forgot my own update lol! 

AFM- 1 cetrotide injection down, 4 or 5 more to go! It itches a lot but it's fine :) xxxx


----------



## chimmi

I was told I have to have two suppositories before EC (one antibiotic and one painkiller)
My hubby isn't allowed to be in the room during EC but he can be during the transfer and can take a photo of the embryo? Lol wish he could be there to hold my hand during EC as that's the bit I'm dreading..


----------



## star25

Wow thank you jungle, I'm a bit confused though as my information pack on it says I'll have a sedative and a painkiller intravenously and that I'll be heavily sedated and wont remember much of whats gone on but it sounds like you will be able to concentrate on whats happening, do clinics do things differently? It then says as I wake up I will be given a volterol suppository

Chimmi, I'm dreading it too, sure we will be fine though and like everything else we have to go through it will be over before we know it xx

Glad cetrotide went well :) xx


----------



## Jungleland

Star- yes all clinics do it very differently, I'm very much awake and 'with it' for mine so don't experience a 'waking up' sensation that your pack describes at all, but most of the US ladies that I speak to on here are sedated for the procedure. I like to be in control so I think my clinics procedures suit me best (although it wasn't a criteria for me picking them).

Chimmi- my clinic take a photo of the embryo under microscope and give it to us to take home at ET. It's invisible to the naked eye so they'll do it in advance while still under microscope. Are you going to be fully sedated for EC, is that why your hubby can't be there? Xxxx


----------



## star25

How many funded cycles do you have jungle? Just out of curiosity
Its the waking up feeling I dont like, I know it's different but after my
Lap and a previous general I had I was so sick, after the lap was sick 8 times and nearly stayed in hospital, I know egg collection wont be that bad but just dont like the woozy head feeling

Because I dont the trial I get a video of the embryos in the embryoscopee I assume this will be on day if transfer, cant believe I have to go for another scan tomorrow, really hoping EC is 100% confirmed for Friday 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## star25

I


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in. I'm looking for advice from some experienced IVF'ers and early testers. I'm currently 10dp3dt with ICSI and have been testing since 7dp3dt, all tests have been positive but I'm unsure if this is the trigger giving me false positives, also af is due today and I've been having the usual cramps. My OTD isn't until 2nd November! The bottom test is todays test.
https://i57.tinypic.com/2woaiys.jpg


----------



## Jungleland

Star- we don't get any funded cycles because my OH has children from a previous relationship so we don't qualify, hence why we egg shared for our first 2 cycles which reduced the cost by half. This time we're paying full whack to try and double our chances of getting our bfp.

Hi wanttobemum- I've always heard that the trigger shot is out of your system after 10days (which for you would've been at least 14days ago) so I'd say that's an early bfp for you! Congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Star- the video sounds amazing! How special <3 fingers crossed wednesday marks the last day of injections for you xxxx


----------



## chimmi

They said IV sedation for EC. I've never had any operation or sedation or anything before! Terrified!! 
The worst I've ever had is colposcopy (they call it lletz)
Maybe I can hold a nurses hand lol :/


----------



## star25

Ahh you'll be fine chimmi, ill let u know how I get on Fri and that it wasnt as bad as were dreading lol 

Sorry Jungle, I think youve said that before but I must Have found hard to keep up , cant wait to see the video, do you think if I fast forwarded it you would see changes? 

Want, im not an expert on trigger and testing but the last test looks darker so I would say bfp, congratulations xx


----------



## wanttobemum

Thanks girls! Just praying af doesn't arrive. This has been the hardest 2ww ever! 

If it helps I had my EC not long ago and it was nothing! I felt a bit sleepy and thought I had remembered everything but turns out I'd practically slept through the whole thing. Wasn't in pain after or anything.


----------



## star25

Want, thank you for the reassurance, hope this is your bfp :) x


----------



## chimmi

Yeah thanks wanttobemum that's reassuring..!
Fingers crossed this is it for you :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Crazy to read about how different every clinic does their EC. I go in, put a gown on, lay on the table, get an IVF put in that gives me my meds to bring me to "twilight," but I was completely out the whole time and woke up in recovery!!


----------



## star25

Lol I'm hoping thats what happens to me beneath! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Lol I'm hoping thats what happens to me beneath! Xx

I hope so tooo!


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- it's so bizarre how everyone's experience is so different isn't it!

Wanttobemum- when would AF be due for you? Is it before or after your official clinic test day?

Chimmi- it sounds like your EC experience will be more like Beneath's than mine based on your clinic's description. Just think, we're all in it together and we each need to be strong for our eggs and embryos. You can do it!

Star- no probs, it's always hard to keep up with everyone's history. I reckon you'll definitely be able to see changes if you FF your video! You'll be able to see an egg go to fertilisation state then split into 2/4/8 all by day3 so it would be amazing to see that for your own embryos :)

Xxxx


----------



## wanttobemum

Jungle my af would be due today or tomorrow, been cramping on and off all day. My official test date isn't until the 2nd, don't know what to think :wacko:


----------



## Jungleland

Try to distract yourself and not drive yourself nuts hun! Your OTD is such a long way away. I would buy one of those pregnancy tests which reads 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' because there should be enough hormone to give a positive result if AF was due today, this might reassure you and enable you to relax into it xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

To increase my lining I tried warming my tummy, estrogen tablets, steroids, drinking loads of liquids, acupuncture, asprin, excersise to help circulation. I tried all this before too. It just decided to work this time and only recently. Previously I tried raspberry leaf tea and pomegranate juice too. I was told regular sleep patterns are important too.


----------



## beneathmywing

Girls who started stims last Friday or thereabouts, are you having any symptoms? Ive had this ache in my right ovary with pinches here and there since last night and am bloated. I didnt have any symptoms last cycle so I am hoping this means more follies!!!!


----------



## Jungleland

I'm feeling bloated Beneath but I'm also drinking loads of water so it might be a mixture of the two. I've had achey ovaries rather than pinching and I've not slept through the night for the last 2 nights due to thirst/needing to pee but other than that I feel normal xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> I'm feeling bloated Beneath but I'm also drinking loads of water so it might be a mixture of the two. I've had achey ovaries rather than pinching and I've not slept through the night for the last 2 nights due to thirst/needing to pee but other than that I feel normal xxxx

Fx these are good signs for us!! Ive been soooo exhausted!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath and Jungle - I have been getting pinching in both ovaries but particularly the left one. I haven't slept through the night since I started injections. I thought it was just me being an insomniac but apparently it is a symptom. Nothing I can't handle. I really hope it's all working for us all!!

Beneath - do you go back for another u/s and bloodwork tomorrow? I am up at 5am to get to the clinic for 7am tomorrow. They should give me the update on follies and also whether I can start the Ganirelix. Hope so! Can't believe we are half way through (hopefully) the injections already. 

Star - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hopefully you are all set for Friday. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Beneath and Jungle - I have been getting pinching in both ovaries but particularly the left one. I haven't slept through the night since I started injections. I thought it was just me being an insomniac but apparently it is a symptom. Nothing I can't handle. I really hope it's all working for us all!!
> 
> Beneath - do you go back for another u/s and bloodwork tomorrow? I am up at 5am to get to the clinic for 7am tomorrow. They should give me the update on follies and also whether I can start the Ganirelix. Hope so! Can't believe we are half way through (hopefully) the injections already.
> 
> Star - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hopefully you are all set for Friday. :hugs:


So I guess the pinching is common.. hoping it means we have some nice follies growing in there!! I get it here and there, but overall feeling achy and extremely tired!

I go in tomorrow for blood and sono as well at 7:45. I had to reorder meds today and got my Ganirelix in just in case. Last cycle I started my Ganirelex on day 8 of stims so that would be Friday if it goes the same this cycle. We shall see!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck with your scans today ladies! At least 3 of you are going in today :)
I look forward to your updates and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lots of good-looking evenly sized follies, good nurses who can take blood from you without bruising and no signs of OHSS!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm tired too Psalm, I thought it had something to do with us UK ladies putting the clocks back an hour at the weekend, but it probably has more to do with the stimming

How's everyone else doing? xxxx


----------



## keri 01

Good luck with the scans ladies. All this waiting is driving me mad. I don't know how I'm going to cope with the tww. I'm still only on the nasal spray I've not started stimme yet.


----------



## emz1200

Hiya, 

I've just come back from my down reg scan & its not going too well, apparently my lining is too thick so I might have to keep sniffing the nasal spray for a while longer so everything might be delayed for a week. The hospital are going to ring later & let me know my blood test results & what we need to do next.

Everyone else seems to be going along well, I have tried to catch up with everything but there was a lot of posts to get through xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Emz - Sorry that you might have to keep on sniffing for longer. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get some answers later today. If you're delayed it's all because they want to get you in the optimal position for the IVF to work :hugs:

Keri - the waiting drove me nuts too. It's still driving me crazy, but I am trying to take each milestone as a "mini-win" and so I just keep counting down to each separate thing I have to do. Now I have to go in again on Friday and am just on 2 day countdown. Keep us updated!

Jungle - thanks for wishes for the scan. Hope we both start to get some sleep soon! I have been taking melatonin since the beginning of the stimms because there are some excellent studies out there of the benefits of taking it during an IVF cycle. But even that isn't helping me to sleep. So my MIL cooked up a "tea" last night that she swears by. She is Syrian originally and this is what they drink to keep them warm in the winter. It is simply boiling cumin and anise together in a kettle and then letting the spices drop to the bottom of the pot. It doesn't taste too bad either. She recommends putting honey or lemon in to taste if that's what you're into. 

AFM - scan went well. Doctor said I am responding well. I have a retroverted uterus (so got to look up what that means today) and have a 15mm, 14mm, 12mm and 3 11mm follies plus a bunch under 10/around 10mm, so excited about the progress! I start the Ganirelix tonight and go back in on Friday for a follow up. 

Let us know how you are all getting on!! xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Keri- waiting is so frustrating isn't it, we've all been there! And i agree that there is no worse wait than the 2 week wait!

Emz- sorry to hear about your appointment, hopefully this afternoons call will mean that you can stay on track but if you can't then I believe it's meant to be hun. Patience really is a virtue in this game :hugs:

Psalm- I'd not heard about the melatonin, is it like a vitamin tablet? The tea sounds very tasty! I think a retroverted uterus is tilted and affects 1 in 4 women but is very unlikely to affect fertility/pregnancy :hugs:
It looks like you've git a healthy number of follies growing! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - thanks lovely! :happydance: Hope you get a good progress report on Saturday too. Yes melatonin is available in the vitamin aisle at any store (Tesco probably has it) and you just take one 3mg tablet at night. It is meant to be a natural sleep aid, but like I said hasn't really been doing anything for me. But definitely the special tea did!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Oh and you are right. A retroverted uterus is a title uterus. I can't believe no one has ever said this before? Not even the dr on Friday when I had my first u/s. Anyway, it's nothing to be worried about and apparently during pregnancy, the uterus will typically tilt forwards around 10-12 weeks. So we will see!


----------



## star25

Good news on scan psalm :)

I'll catch up properly at home, just a quick update after scan and I'm so annoyed as looks like we wikk be doing a freeze all due to ohss :((( 
35 follicles and 24 of good size so thats a positive, nurse took bloods for estrogen levels but she told me to inject with buserelin at 9:30 tonight instead of ovetrille so planning for a freeze all, if bloods dont come back as bad as expected she will phone and the plan will change back to transfer next week, I'm so disappointed, theres already free fluid on scan thats leaked so transfer not likely xt. Week, also egg collection could be more painful due to the amount so I'm dreading it even more! 

Glad to see you are all doing well xxx


----------



## star25

Forgot to add that fet wouldn't happen til Jan :(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - sorry to hear that you may need to do a freeze all, but OHSS is no joke. Please take care of yourself and let us know what you hear back later today. :hugs: Did they give you any advice on what you need to do with respect to the OHSS? xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

*Emz* -- Sorry you might have a delay in starting, but a week will fly back!! Hang in there. 

*Psalm* -- Awesome news on your scan and getting to start Ganirelex!! You're moving alone nicely =)

*Star* -- Sorry to hear about the OHSS and having to do a freeze all! I know the waiting sucks, but at least you will get better before putting your precious embie/s back in!!! Praying for you.

*AFM* -- Scan went okay today. Im responding a little slow like last cycle, but hopefully they will shoot up at once like they did last time. Doctor said I had more follies time than on Monday, and they are a little bigger, but not too much. The good thing is that they are all around the same size so they will all grow at the same time and be the same size hopefully. So as of now there are three on each side that she counted. Fx I see some more progress on the next scan!! Just trying to stay positive.


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm- yes it is strange that they haven't mentioned your uterus tilt at previous appointments, but perhaps it's so common that they dont think it's necessary to bring it up? Who knows!

Beneath- that's good progress hun, with even-sized follicles there's much more chance of finding a mature egg in each one so there's a massive positive for you :)

Star- I'm sorry about your delayed transfer :( I know this is very disappointing for you but I have heard far more success stories on this forum for post-OHSS FETs than for normal IVF cycles. It's sooo important to make sure your body is in a good place to carry a baby for a healthy 9months. You'll hopefully also have a large number of frosties by the middle of next week. Your future family on ice <3 

AFM- ever since you girls mentioned 'pinching' I've started feeling that in my ovaries! Not sure if it's in my head or if it's real! Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Psalm- yes it is strange that they haven't mentioned your uterus tilt at previous appointments, but perhaps it's so common that they dont think it's necessary to bring it up? Who knows!
> 
> Beneath- that's good progress hun, with even-sized follicles there's much more chance of finding a mature egg in each one so there's a massive positive for you :)
> 
> Star- I'm sorry about your delayed transfer :( I know this is very disappointing for you but I have heard far more success stories on this forum for post-OHSS FETs than for normal IVF cycles. It's sooo important to make sure your body is in a good place to carry a baby for a healthy 9months. You'll hopefully also have a large number of frosties by the middle of next week. Your future family on ice <3
> 
> AFM- ever since you girls mentioned 'pinching' I've started feeling that in my ovaries! Not sure if it's in my head or if it's real! Xxxx

That is true, hun! I need to look at the positives!!! Hope your pinching means you have lots of follies growing =)


----------



## star25

Beneath, glad scan went well, sounds like your follicles are coming along nicely 

Thank you ladies, you've made me feel better, ive waited long enough a little longer wont hurt, I keep trying to focus on the positives and remembering that at least I responded, just a bit too well!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to here this star. It's frustrating xx

Beneath - steady progress is good. Mine were very steady and not too many. They even found an unexpected few extra hiding in there are egg retrieval. I thought I had 6 reasonable ones and they collected 11. Then five fertilised and four survived. One went back in and bfn and now three are frozen. X


----------



## emz1200

Well the hospital have just rang & I've got to keep sniffing for another week & then go back for another scan to see how the lining is doing. Fingers crossed it'll be thinner next week & I can start stimming. 

Star - sorry to hear that you might have to freeze all yours, but you have to make sure your ok first before anything else.

Beneath - your scan sounds positive, slow & steady wins the race.

xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls. I felt a little blah this morning, but you have definitely made me feel better!!


----------



## star25

Thank you emz, hope you can start stimming next week xx


----------



## Plex

Just a quick update for me, will get online for longer later to read up and reply xx

Got af yesterday happydance:) Baseline scan today - antral follicle count of 8, less than last time but more than the first two. So happy with that :D

Start menopur 300iu tonight then carry on until scan on 5th Nov (starting cetrotide on sunday), next scan after the 5th is 7th Nov then 10th Nov then collection possibly 12/13th November :D 

Just hope this works now, forked out 5 grand today so it bloomin better! xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Just a quick update for me, will get online for longer later to read up and reply xx
> 
> Got af yesterday happydance:) Baseline scan today - antral follicle count of 8, less than last time but more than the first two. So happy with that :D
> 
> Start menopur 300iu tonight then carry on until scan on 5th Nov (starting cetrotide on sunday), next scan after the 5th is 7th Nov then 10th Nov then collection possibly 12/13th November :D
> 
> Just hope this works now, forked out 5 grand today so it bloomin better! xxx

Yay!!! Glad youre finally starting. Sending lots of luck your way :)


----------



## star25

Thats great news plex! Glad your getting to start too now xx


----------



## beneathmywing

So im kind of confused?? Got a message from IVF nurse while working to go ahead and start Ganirelex tomorrow. I didnt get sizes of my follies today, just that they were a little bigger than Monday and are growing slow, but dont you start Ganirelex when the follies are like 12-14 mm??


----------



## star25

Hi beneath, sorry I cant help with that, can you ring the nurse back or in the morning to ask?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Star,

Sorry to hear that your cycle is now a freeze all. I was gutted when we were first told the same thing the other week as you cling to the transfer part as the reason you're going thru all this but it was honestly the best decision. Although I had less follicles (24) I felt pretty shit and have only just started to feel back to myself again now. I would not have wanted to waste precious embies whilst my body was so unwell. I'm really looking forward to a FET in January as we can just enjoy the nicer part of ivf without so many yucky drugs and procedures. If I'm honest I've never felt physically ready for our previous 3 day transfers so we're really hoping that a FET will be less stressful and maybe the magic combination we need for this to work.

Sorry for the long post but having been in the same situation only last week I can definitely relate to the disappointment you are feeling and wanted to reassure you that's it's definitely a good decision!! January will be here in no time and I've booked our FET nurse consult today for early December which is only about 4 weeks away now! 

Did you get told the level of your estrogen? Mine was 25,000 eeek!


----------



## star25

Thank you so much bumpsparkle, it really is disappointing and just feeling really down this evening, you have made me feel alot better though, I think as well I dont actually feel unwell or any symptoms of ohss but I know the symptoms can start after the trigger ( if I was taking the hcg trigger) or egg collection
I'm going to focus on what you said about enjoying the nicer part as hadnt thought of it like that :)
I didnt get my blood results as nurse said she would only ring if the plan was to change but didnt get the call, I will ask Fri though as im curious, yours is a lot and I'm guessing mine is similar! 
Did you feel any of the symptoms of ohss? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Nurse called back and starting Ganirelix based on blood work results and to prevent premature ovulation.


----------



## star25

Glad you got it sorted beneath :) 

Bumpsparkle, I'm also worried I wont actually have any embryos to freeze, just be glad to get to that point at this mmoment in time and be grateful if we have


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I felt quite sick before EC and obviously uncomfortable in the abdomen. I just felt drained and sick. I think I had a little bit of fluid at my last scan too. After EC I felt more sore than other cycles (more follicles to poke I guess) and still quite sick with bad headaches. I think I was only actually sick once so probably just had a mild case in the end. Just needed lots of sleep, water and sofa pj days!!

I took the Burselin trigger and glad I did as I was feeling sicky and wouldn't have wanted to feel worse with more hcg. Felt a bit sad today as today would have been test day but feeling happier that I'm back to feeling myself again.

Glad you aren't feeling too bad at the moment which can only be a good sign! Keep drinking lots of water and it sounds like they are looking after you.
Let me know if you've got any questions about EC becoz I think you said before that you were at complete which is the same as us


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I totally get the worry about not having any embies to freeze!! We had none in other 2 cycles and were sooooo anxious in the lead up to day 5. 
Unfortunately for us we didn't get the expected number of eggs from all those follicles (the clinic were really stumped on that one!) so the odds were lower as we got 8 eggs to inject in the end but were expecting 18!! But we still ended up with 3 ice babies ;-)

Hopefully you'll get loads of eggs from all those follicles and lots of options for some beautiful embies


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you, I didnt know you were at complete too :) 
I was more worried about being sick after EC but nurse today said should be able to leave by 11 and will have ant sickness meds if need be
I really Appreciate the reassurance, where does dh wait through EC at complete?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I had anti sickness meds through my cannula afterwards as I was still feeling sick when I woke up. They let me stay until I felt ready to leave and so didn't feel kicked out. Tea and biscuits helped too 

They have a ward with about 4 beds where they take you through to and draw the curtains around you so you have some privacy. You get changed into a gown, visit the loo, and the anesthetist and Dr come round to chat through the procedure and do consent forms and blood pressure. When they are ready for you you walk round to the theatre room with a nurse and DH waits with your bed in the ward (maybe get him to take a book). That may be when he is called to do his sample if needed but we've always had to do that bit via sperm aspiration so not sure.

Once I sit in the theatre bed, have the cannula and drugs, I know nothing until I gently come round back in the bed on the ward (which I think they collect for you whilst you're in there lol!) DH is there waiting for me to wake up x


----------



## star25

Thank you for the information, when I had my lap they didnt give me
antI sickness meds til early evening after I had been sick all day, they said cos I would be too drowsy but it seemed a bit daft as was drowsy anyway and my bp was so low I couldn't even sip water to try and get better, also dh wasnt allowed past the reception so was on my own throughout so it's good to know he will be there afterwards xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - will be thinking of you Friday. Please take care of yourself hun. Hope you get plenty of good eggs to make beautiful embies for a January FET. Hope you start to feel better soon. 

Jungle - how's the cetrotide going? I started the ganirelix tonight and it gave me a rash. It really made me itch! Weird. Just drinking some more of my special tea. Hoping it helps me get some sleep. 

Xoxo


----------



## Psalm23v6

Pled - forgot to say, yay for starting!! Keep us updated on your progress. So excited for you to join us! :)


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- I hope you're feeling ok today :) I'm not familiar with ganirelex but if it's like cetrotide it's purpose is to stop you ovulating early so it's not dependent on folly size

Star- I hope you're ok honey, your body definitely responded 'too well' but there was nothing you could do to prevent it. Trust your embryologist to look after your eggs and embies well while you rest up. Good luck for tomorrow, you'll be absolutely fine :hugs:

Lazydaisys- your embryo development rate on your first ivf was really good! For 4 of 5 that fertilised to get to transfer/freeze is really really good. It gives me hope that if we get a smaller number of eggs this time we'll still have a chance to get some embryos to freeze :)

Emz- fingers crossed that the sniffing for 1 more week does the trick, I hope time flies for you while you're waiting to get started

Plex- great news that AF is here and you can get started :happydance: you've got the same day2 follicle count as me :)

Bumpsparkle- great to hear from you and that you're feeling more like yourself again :) 

Psalm- cetrotide is going really well thanks :) I feel like a pro now ;) my nurse did also advise to inject near the hip which I avoided in my earlier cycles because I didnt think I could pinch enough, but I'm finding it really easy and less painful to inject there than in the chubbiest area either side of tummy button xxxx


----------



## star25

Psalm, thank you for your support, when I was on the cetrotide I got that itchy rash after but wouldn't last long, hope your ok x 

Jungle, thank you too for support, still feeling a bit deflated but I know it isnt the worst that could have happened, im just worried now that any embryos we get wont make it to day 5 now we dont have the option of a 3 day transfer xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm thinking positive for you hun, all those shakes you had as part of the trial will not have been in vain! :drunk: (this smilie was the closest I could get to downing lots of shakes! I hope it makes you chuckle) xxxx


----------



## star25

Lol jungle it did thank you :) ive gone back to taking things one step at a time again instead of worrying about everything ( we'll trying to!) 
How is the stimming? Not long now til your scan

Bumpsparkle, how often do complete update you on the embryos? 

Also is egg collection counted as day 1 ?


----------



## Jungleland

Stimming is still going well. A bit tired and bloated with occasional ovary ache/pinching but all good. Looking forward to the scan on Saturday morning. My friend's visiting from tonight until Saturday morning so I'm sure the time will fly!

Day1 in my clinic is classed as the day AFTER egg collection. 

So my clinic ring as follows -
Day after EC (day 1) - fertilisation update (they confirm how many they retrieved and how many were mature enough to be injected with sperm, followed by how many of those fertilised)

Day 2 - they ring to say how many have successfully made it to day 2 

Day 3 - they ring to say how many have successfully made it to day 3

Day 4 - no update (because Day 4 embryos are very difficult to grade)

Day 5 - they ring to say how many made it into blastocysts, what their grades are and how many they're going to freeze

Bumpsparkle might be able to give you an idea about how the same clinic does it but that's what mine do. At any point during the above if there's a clear front runner, they'd call me in for transfer (either day 2, 3 or 5) but for you it's all about the end result. Lots of nice blastocysts to freeze hopefully :)

Hope that helps xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Beneath- I hope you're feeling ok today :) I'm not familiar with ganirelex but if it's like cetrotide it's purpose is to stop you ovulating early so it's not dependent on folly size
> 
> Star- I hope you're ok honey, your body definitely responded 'too well' but there was nothing you could do to prevent it. Trust your embryologist to look after your eggs and embies well while you rest up. Good luck for tomorrow, you'll be absolutely fine :hugs:
> 
> Lazydaisys- your embryo development rate on your first ivf was really good! For 4 of 5 that fertilised to get to transfer/freeze is really really good. It gives me hope that if we get a smaller number of eggs this time we'll still have a chance to get some embryos to freeze :)
> 
> Emz- fingers crossed that the sniffing for 1 more week does the trick, I hope time flies for you while you're waiting to get started
> 
> Plex- great news that AF is here and you can get started :happydance: you've got the same day2 follicle count as me :)
> 
> Bumpsparkle- great to hear from you and that you're feeling more like yourself again :)
> 
> Psalm- cetrotide is going really well thanks :) I feel like a pro now ;) my nurse did also advise to inject near the hip which I avoided in my earlier cycles because I didnt think I could pinch enough, but I'm finding it really easy and less painful to inject there than in the chubbiest area either side of tummy button xxxx

Thanks hun! Im feeling fine. Did my first Ganirelix today by myself! Thankfully its a pretty painless injection, the needle is a little dull so i have to stab a little harder and then it just aches for a little while after but not soo bad. Ganirelix is to stop ovulation as well.


----------



## star25

Thank you jungle, that does help, I'm hoping for daily updates but I'll find out tomorrow xx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? We had our first icsi cycle in September. From an embryology point of view, it was perfect - 9 eggs fertilised, 9 blastocysts, 1 transferred and 7 of the remaining 8 frozen. But it didn't work... Which wasn't so perfect :(

I had lining issues - it only got to 7.6mm and then started getting thinner :( my gp has referred me for a hysteroscopy, but we're doing an FET in the meantime, in the hopes that my lining will respond differently.

My period came today, so I've started taking norethisterone and tomorrow I start injecting buserilin. Does anyone know whether it matters what time of day you do the buserilin injections? It would be convenient to do it in the evening, but if wasn't sure if it made any difference... Probably not... But I seem to worry about everything! Lol. I did short protocol for my fresh cycle, so I didn't have to take buserilin last time.

My transfer should be the first week of December, if all goes ok.

Nice to "see" some familiar faces in here! Doxie and BMW - here we go again, eh?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? We had our first icsi cycle in September. From an embryology point of view, it was perfect - 9 eggs fertilised, 9 blastocysts, 1 transferred and 7 of the remaining 8 frozen. But it didn't work... Which wasn't so perfect :(
> 
> I had lining issues - it only got to 7.6mm and then started getting thinner :( my gp has referred me for a hysteroscopy, but we're doing an FET in the meantime, in the hopes that my lining will respond differently.
> 
> My period came today, so I've started taking norethisterone and tomorrow I start injecting buserilin. Does anyone know whether it matters what time of day you do the buserilin injections? It would be convenient to do it in the evening, but if wasn't sure if it made any difference... Probably not... But I seem to worry about everything! Lol. I did short protocol for my fresh cycle, so I didn't have to take buserilin last time.
> 
> My transfer should be the first week of December, if all goes ok.
> 
> Nice to "see" some familiar faces in here! Doxie and BMW - here we go again, eh?

Hi, hun! Glad you have joined us.. hoping this cycle is more lucky for us!!!! Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Nice to see you are joining us Ostara! Praying for good outcomes for us all this time!


----------



## chimmi

Ostara I was told to take my buserelin injection at the same time every morning (they didn't say why) but she did say that some people demand to take it in the evening, which they do. So it's obviously possible..!

I gave my manager my dates for time off work that I need, also having two weeks off from the end of stimming/ER..
Start my injections a week today, so won't be long now..!


----------



## Ostara84

Dixie and BMW, good luck to you too! Fingers crossed for all of us!

Thanks chimmi, I think I will do the buserilin in the morning. At least it's out of the way then, I guess! Lol


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - they will call you on Sat to let you know how many have fertilised overnight and this is counted as day 1 (day after EC)
You don't usually get a call on day 2 (Sunday) as they like to leave them in peace that day.

You should then get a call on day 3 (Monday) to let you know how many are still going strong and at the right stage (I think they told me they should be 7 cells or more at day 3).

Day 4 is again a no update day and then day 5 (weds) they will call to let you know how many have made it to blast and will be frozen. They do eek any slower embies out to day 6 to give them every chance to get where they need to.

So it's usually only day 2 and 4 you don't get an update but things may be different for you as you're using the embryoscope so you may get additional updates as they won't actually need to take them in and out! We were gutted that we didn't make the criteria for the shake trial!

Tons of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you get loads of lovely jubbly eggs


----------



## beneathmywing

Anyone going in for a scan tomorrow? Super nervous for mine. Hoping I see some progress!

Star -- Good luck tomorrow, hun!!! Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## emz1200

Star - Good luck for your EC today fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## star25

Thank you for all your good lick wishes, means alot :)

I'm still here but all went well and 23 eggs collected!
Just spoke to embryologist who said she wants to do half normal ivf and half icsi because ive been trying so long so said it could be the sperm and egg arent binding together but to do both will show if this is the case or not, she said it's a small chance but even though sample was fine doing half icsi will show the difference in fertilisation from the normal ivf ones 
Just had another blood test and have to come back Monday for check up cos of the ohss, also got sexy white stockings to wear until told otherwise!
Have to carry on with the cetrotide too and some other meds which sucks to stop the ohss getting worse, thought I was done with the injectons! 

Welcome ostara!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Plex

Star - Amazing number of eggs hun! Really hope u manage to stop ohss in its tracks! Its not nice at all :nope: good thing to delay the transfer as it gets a lot worse if u get ur bfp :hugs: Horrible that u have to continue the shots aswell - roll on January for ur transfer though hun!!! :hugs: rest up - hope u feel tons better soon xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - great number of eggs and glad you have a plan in place for the fertilization. Sounds like the clinic has a good plan for you. Rest up and hope the injections stop soon :hugs: Great advice from Bumpsparkle!

Plex - how are you getting on hun? 

Ostara, Doxie - hi! Hope you both get better outcomes this time around, it's such a rollercoaster. 

Emz - how are you doing? Hope your lining is getting thinner and you will be ready to start next week. 

Jungle - ready for your scan tomorrow? How are your side effects? I really have started to feel "full" the last couple of days and just generally a bit uncomfortable, but it's nothing we can't handle. 

Beneath - did you have a scan and bloods this morning? I feel like I am finally getting used to waking up at 5am and being there for 7am (ugh). Getting used to the nurses etc. How's the ganirelix treating you? 

AFM - had another scan this morning and follies are growing. My largest is 20mm, a couple more at 18mm and 17mm, so they have just told me to keep on the same dosage and come back tomorrow. Now all I have to do today is quit my job (that should be exciting)!!

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Plex

*BMW* -how'd ur scan go today hun? How r u getting on with the injections? xx

*Doxie* /* Ostara* - :hi: good luck for ur cycles! xx

*Chimmi* - yay for starting! Its great that ur manager has let u have time off :thumbup: Im off from the 11th November with collection on the 12/13 :D times gunna fly by now we've started! xx

*Bump* - how r u feeling now? Ohss symptoms nearly gone now or are u still suffering? xx

*Jungle* - hehe thats what i was thinking - 8 follies was the same as ur count :D hopefully 8 is our lucky number! Hows things going? xx 

*Psalm* - Sounds like u scan went well hun! xx

*Lazy* - How are u doin hun? xx

*Keri* - How much longer do u have to wait? xx

*Emz* - Do u have a scan appointment soon to check to see if u can start on the stimms? xx

Afm, sorry my replies seems really basic and blunt :( i always seem to be checking stuff on here on the run so to speak lol 
3rd day of stimms for me. Trying to put a lot more protein into my diet which is HARD! drinking 400mls of milk a day, eating lots of meat although i dont know how long i can keep that up for as i feel a bit sick :dohh: 

:dust: to everyone lets hope our cycles are good uns!! xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls.. my scan didn't go so well today. Had a good cry on the way home. Out of 6 follies only 3-4 have grown since my last scan. Feeling pretty helpless and hopeless at the moment :(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - so sorry to hear that. Have they given any explanation? Have they told you to change your meds or anything, or are you waiting to hear from the nurse. We are here for you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Plex

BMW - :hugs: sounds like my second cycle hun, I had 4 dissapearing follies but they collected 3, 2 fertilized. I had one put back day 2 and the other made it to freeze. All the number crunching in this process is so upsetting :hugs: That cycle did end in a chemical though. 

What was ur first ivf like follicle wise? Im thinking of u both and praying for this cycle to still turn out to be a good one :hugs: xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Beneath - so sorry to hear that. Have they given any explanation? Have they told you to change your meds or anything, or are you waiting to hear from the nurse. We are here for you lovely. :hugs:

I had a slow start last cycle as well and then they all grew at once so we are hoping that will happen again. Im on highest dose of meds so i cant raise my dosage. Waiting to hear on blood work results from the nurse later today.


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> BMW - :hugs: sounds like my second cycle hun, I had 4 dissapearing follies but they collected 3, 2 fertilized. I had one put back day 2 and the other made it to freeze. All the number crunching in this process is so upsetting :hugs: That cycle did end in a chemical though.
> 
> What was ur first ivf like follicle wise? Im thinking of u both and praying for this cycle to still turn out to be a good one :hugs: xxx

We retrieved seven last cycle, four fertilized, two transferred on day three and the other two didnt make it to freeze. Im jusy trying to stay as positive as i can, but this is so hard.


----------



## Plex

BMW - totally understand where ur coming from :hugs: whens ur next scan? xx


----------



## Plex

beneathmywing said:


> Psalm23v6 said:
> 
> 
> Beneath - so sorry to hear that. Have they given any explanation? Have they told you to change your meds or anything, or are you waiting to hear from the nurse. We are here for you lovely. :hugs:
> 
> I had a slow start last cycle as well and then they all grew at once so we are hoping that will happen again. Im on highest dose of meds so i cant raise my dosage. Waiting to hear on blood work results from the nurse later today.Click to expand...

Really hoping this happens again for you this cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## star25

Hi beneath, I hope it's the same this time as last time for you, maybe a bit slow but sure you will get there like you did before and were all here for you xx

Thank you for support ladies, ive got to carry on with the cetrotide for 5 days ( serves me right for thinking it was annoying id just got good at them then didnt nees them anymore!) also got clexane injectons for 5 days which are to prevent blood clots and are horrible! The needle is quite blunt and had to stab quite hard and it hurts! The tablets I got also are to prevent blood clots and the sexy white stockings I have to wear until further notice ( even in bed, sorry dh!) not a good look lol 

Chimmi, like all the good advice the ladies gave the egg collection wasnt bad at all, the worst bit for me was the cannula! These never bother me but my hand was cold and she literally had to force it in, when the nurse came to put up an iv drip of paracetamol before collection she asked if it hurt as looked sore and it really did so they took it out and done another one on the other hand. I also had a tamazepam before going down but didnt really feel this do too much 
When I went down there were 6 people in the room, the Dr who was putting different things into the cannula throughout held my hand the whole time and it really was fine, I had an oxygen mask on anf in the cannula they put antibiotics, fentanyl, midazolam and at the end a volterol suppository which didnt really notice 
I was alot more awake than I thought I would be, they said wouldn't be aware what was going on or remember but I was aware of everything but nothing hurt, he also put a local anaesthetic down below beforehand
I had a bit of stomach ache after but not much and now feel fine, been up since 4:30am though so will probably crash soon! 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## star25

Psalm, great news on the scan, when do you think ec will be? Good luck on the job quitting! X


----------



## beneathmywing

*Plex* It sucks. Got the call from the nurse. Continuing meds and going in Sunday for another scan. I probably will not sleep until then. At this point I'm praying if they don't grow the ones that are growing will grow nice and strong for me!! 

Three days already for you, huh! Moving right along =)

*Psalm* Happy your scan went well hun! When is ER??

*Star* Thanks, hun. Awesome number of eggs! Now hope you get better and January comes soon for you!!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, sorry in advance for the short reply but didn't want to read and run! I've had a friend staying with me for the last 2nights and not had a moment to myself. But big hugs to everyone :hugs: I'll have time to write properly after my one (and possibly only) progress scan tomorrow morning. I'm feeling very full so I think Monday might be EC for me, if not till most certainly be Tuesday Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Plex I'm so glad I've told my manager now..! Can relax a bit. It's unpaid time off but my GP Said he can do me a note (and my hubby said he will help me with my bills that month) phew..! 
Trying to relax and looks forward to it knowing I don't have to work as well as all the IVF business..!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

beneathmywing said:


> *Plex* It sucks. Got the call from the nurse. Continuing meds and going in Sunday for another scan. I probably will not sleep until then. At this point I'm praying if they don't grow the ones that are growing will grow nice and strong for me!!
> 
> Three days already for you, huh! Moving right along =)
> 
> *Psalm* Happy your scan went well hun! When is ER??
> 
> *Star* Thanks, hun. Awesome number of eggs! Now hope you get better and January comes soon for you!!

Beneath - I don't know for sure - possibly Tuesday. I have to go back tomorrow to check progress. I have tons of EWCM (it is crazy) and really starting to feel "full" so I guess hoping it is Tuesday or so. Hope that your scan on Sunday goes well. Try to breathe and let the drugs work their magic (easier said than done I know) and let yourself get upset if that's helpful too :)

Jungle - best of luck at the scan tomorrow. Hope you get the news you have been hoping for. Hope you have a fabulous progress report. 

Chimmi - I bet it feels like a weight off your shoulders now and glad you have support from your DH!

Star - sounds like you really went through the mill today. Definitely relax and get some good sleep - you need it. Sorry to hear you have to keep up with the cetrotide and other medications, but you have got to get your body back right again. :hugs:

Plex - can't believe you're on day 3 already! It's just speeding along for you.


----------



## cali_kt

Hope you are all doing well ladies! Haven't been on in a couple weeks. My FET is getting closer. Very excited... a week from tomorrow!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Yay Cali! You must be so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, just a quick disappointed update from me. We have 3 follies which are big enough to collect from at 17.5, 18 and 19. We have some smaller ones at 13,14s but theyre not big enough to contain mature eggs
With 3 follies at over 17 we meet criteria to trigger tonight and have a monday collection but they might try and stim the others a bit bigger by letting me go on one more day. Will find out when I call at 2pm. Either way, our total egg count is likely to only be 3, 4 or 5.
This is so cruel. On the 2 cycles I egg shared I gave half of my eggs to other women and had a total of 10/11 and kept 5/6 for ourselves. Now we've gone big bang and all the eggs are ours, we've got THREE in total!! :( and it's bankrupting us in the process. So so disheartened and upset right now but know I need to be positive because one of those 3 follies might contain our miracle egg. Why does it have to be so hard?? :( xxxx


----------



## star25

Just wrote a reply and lost it, tut 

So sorry your disappointed Jungle but your right to stay positive and believe that one is your little miracle, ive read so many success stories in here where ladies have said numbers dont matter as they only had 2 eggs etc and got their bfp, 1 lady I was friends with in here had 2 eggs and she got her bfp, stay as positive as you can, will you have another scan before ec? If you stimm for longer then the others could catch up, sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies,

I hope you're all ok. I have got time to catch up with everyone, because it took me too long to read everything lol, but I will catch up later :)

Jungle, I'm so sorry to hear that you don't have as many follicles as you'd hoped. Try to stay positive though. They do sometimes find more eggs than they expect. During my first cycle,I had 23 follicles, but the vast majority of them were too small and I ws told to expect about 6 eggs!! I was so worried, but ended up having 16 eggs collected, 14 of which were mature. So you still might end up with a few more than they think! They do continue to grow a bit after the trigger shot :)

AFM, I'm on day 3 of down regging and feeling quite rubbish already! Well, it's day three of norethisterone and day two of buserilin. Not really looking forward to feeling like this for the next two weeks!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## star25

Thats true ostara about finding more eggs than anticipated, hope you feel better soon and it doesnt 
Last the 2 week's xx


----------



## Plex

Jungle - :hugs: sorry to hear this hun :hugs: they way all this ivf stuff works out is so so crap sometimes :( Like others have said though it only takes one :) I said to BMW earlier that on my 2nd cycle i had only 3 collected and 2 fert. I did have a chemical but i believe i would still be pregnant but i had undiscovered/untreated clotting issues. When i shared i got 6 eggs so had to give them all away, so completely understand where ur coming from when u got more on ur share cycles :hugs: 

when will u get the call? do u think u could ask to stimm one more day? xx


----------



## star25

Hi, got the call this morning that 20 eggs fertilised, relieved as was hoping was even just a few 

There were 22 as 1 was just a shell, they done icsi on 10 and 9 fertilised as 1 didnt survive the injecton process, 12 were normal ivf and 11 of these fertilised so the theory of our egg and sperm not binding wasnt the case, I know it's early days still so taking one day at a time 
Meant to be having a delivery of cetrotide today but it still hasnt turned up so dont know whether to call the on call number, I hate being a nuicense but dont know what will happen if I dont take it xx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* -- I'm sorry, hun. If anyone knows how you're feeling, it's me! Don't be discouraged though, I had some smaller ones last cycle that ended up catching up in the end because the trigger gives them an extra boost. Plus, if you stim an extra day, I think they will definitely get bigger! I know how hard this is, try to stay positive!! 

*Ostara* -- Hope you don't feel so rubbish for the whole two weeks!! It will be here soon :hugs:

*Star* -- Awesome fertilization report hun!!!!


----------



## Plex

Star thats a great fertilization report hun!!! xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, 
thanks for all your support and so sorry to bring negativity to the thread, that's probably the most negative post I've ever made. 
I had a few epic cries and now I'm feeling ok
I had my 2pm call to the clinic and they want me to trigger tonight and collect eggs on monday so I'm resigned to the fact that we'll get 3 eggs and any more will be a bonus.

Beneath- how are you coping with the blunt needles? Your last scan sounds a lot like mine, 'hopeless' and 'helpless' sums it up well hun! :hugs:

Ostara- welcome and all the very best of luck with your FET!

Cali- your FET is so close! :)

Plex- sorry to hear you're feeling a bit sick :( bizarrely at this point we'd have been better off eggsharing on this cycle because at least we'd be able to have another go (funding wise) in a few months. Wouldn't we love to have a crystal ball!

Psalm- good to hear you're feeling full, that's a great sign!

Star- well done for coping so well with EC, so proud of you! I know how nervous you were. Your fertilisation rate is remarkable, my clinic are always pleased with a 50/50 rate! Let's hope they keep developing really well for you. Hope you're coping ok with extra cetrotide and other blunt needles (boo!) 
Xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - We had a next day delivery for cetrotide on a Sat that didn't turn up until about 6 or 7pm. I'm guessing it was the same company so hopefully they'll still arrive.

We do have a spare cetrotide left over if you get really stuck as I only took 4 of the 5 post egg collection injections for OHSS as I forgot to use the last one and was feeling better anyway and my period came early so assumed my hormone levels had dropped.

Congrats on so many eggs and brilliant fertilisation rates! You're detail of the egg collection freaked me out a bit becoz I never remember anything once the horrible cannula is in and they give me sleepy drugs straight away. Being we are at the same clinic, it's weird to think all that is usually going on whilst I'm asleep!!

How are you feeling today? They mentioned something about bed socks to me but never actually gave me any to take home! I'm guessing they just forgot thank goodness lol!


----------



## Plex

Jungle - im praying that some other follicles catch up over the next couple of days and contain mature eggies!! I really hope all goes better than expected on Monday for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungle - really sorry but hopefully you can stay positive. It's so hard to believe when people say it only takes 1, but that really is true! I understand how the numbers game can mess with your head though. So much growing will still be taking place today and tomorrow (especially with the trigger boost) so it's definitely possible that they'll find more than 3 on Monday. 

Keep your chin up x


----------



## star25

Jungle, I heard the lady next to me ( wasnt eavesdropping) but they were talking quite loud that she was hoping to get 4 and actually got 8 xxx

Bumpsparkle, thank you for the reasurrance, I'm wondering whats the worst that can happen if it doesnt turn up? The first company had arranged delivery to the clinic instead of my home address and couldn't change it so43 the nurse Erica had to arrange a different one, stork fertility, ive phones them and they said they were sure it would turn up but the delivery company they use is now shut so cant track it, Erica said to call her back at 5 if it hasnt turned up 
With the EC I was definitely more awake than I thought I would be but now I look back I cant remember as much as I thought I did, it is weird as it seems to me now I was only in there for a real short time! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Plex - I'm doing good thank you for asking. Feeling back to myself now and after feeling so crap and not wanting to even think about IVF for a while, I'm now starting to get excited about a January FET (feels like I've emotionally gone back to the excitement I had in the months before we started stimming!) Got my period on day 19 of this IVF cycle (I assume becoz of all the drugs and no progesterone support as no transfer) so my January cycle will hopefully be here sooner than expected ;-)

Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I'm sure it's not too bad if you miss a day as it's not as important as when you take it prior to egg collection. I think we've had to take it afterwards to help level out our hormones and help us feel better quicker. I didn't take any on EC day or the following day as they weren't sure about whether we would actually be doing a day 3 transfer after all due to finding less eggs, so I started taking it again 2 days after EC once they re-decided to freeze all. How are you feeling today?

P.S. We saw Erica for our consult and EC and she's lovely


----------



## Plex

Bump - Glad ur feeling better :hugs: ive heard how awful ohss can be. Also its great that you are getting excited about a possible transfer in January! Do u have to have a meeting with ur Re first to arrange/ discuss this cycle? 

Alls good with me ta - just in limbo until my scan on Wednesday, looking forward to it as its then when things will get moving. Anxious too as i dont feel any different at all! xx


----------



## Jungleland

Huge thanks ladies, your support and encouraging words really keep me going :) looking forward to a lay-in tomorrow with no more early morning injections xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - hoping and praying for you that there are more there on Monday when you go in for EC. And if there aren't, praying that your miracle baby is within the 3 eggs you get. Sending you tons of :hugs: across the pond. 

Star - fantastic fertilization report! Grow embies grow. Hoping for more great updates from you in the next couple of days. 

Bump - glad you are feeling better and yes January will be here before you know it! Your time is coming, I know it. 

Beneath - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Will you be affected by the marathon at all trying to get to the clinic? I have looked up the bridges and roads that will be closed and hoping if everything goes smoothly we will be on our way back from the clinic before they close Central Park South (just above where CWRC is). 

AFM - so I had an interesting one today! Went for the scan and Dr says you are ready to trigger tonight. I have the consult with the nurse who tells me I will get a call to tell me the exact time for the trigger shot and when I need to come in on Monday for the ER. I am to take my stimms in the morning plus Ganirelix and then do the trigger tonight. I go home, do the injections and decide to get some sleep (I haven't had nearly enough the last few days). Then the Dr. calls me at around 1pm to tell me that they have decided I should come back tomorrow for another scan and bloods and they want me to stimm again tomorrow morning, so ER is now expected to be Tuesday. I had a couple of smaller ones and they are trying to get those to a bigger size for more mature eggs. I asked about the one follie I have at 24mm and whether I could lose that one or any of the other bigger ones and she said it was possible but not that likely. So after all the excitement of thinking it would be Monday, it will now be Tuesday. Sorry for the epic description. 

Wishing everyone tons of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## star25

Thats good news psalms that your almost there now, so exciting! Hope all goes well for tomorrow's Scan

Bumpsparkle, Erica is lovely, she was with me for EC, I felt bad having to phone her today, cetrotide hasnt arrived so I'll have to head over there tomorrow to pick some up, yesterday Erica said after EC she will see if they had any left over there and then said will have to get them delivered so hope there is actually some there, there was some confusion though as first company sent then to clinic and not my home and that company called me this morning to see if I had received them, I said no as a different company were used as they couldn't deliver to my home address so assuming those ones are at the clinic, also bit miffed that they knew this could be needed as weds they said my estrogen was high and would be doing a freeze all so why wait til Friday afternoon before asking how many I had when it could have been sorted weds so now I have to get myself there on a Sunday morning! 
I also feel bad for Erica who will have to meet me at the clinic, I aasked if I could just leave it as over Mon anyway but she didnt want me to miss another one, sorry for the moan!
Also just had to stab myself 3 times to inject tje clexane, it literally wouldnt go in!


----------



## star25

Sorry bumpsparkle, forgot to say I'm feeling ok thank you, a bit bloated but generally pretty good, I think one of the other nurses said to me they dont start treatment after 4th Dec, is that what you've heard? Hope you can start sooner than Jan, glad to hear your feeling excited again!


----------



## star25

Jungle, enjoy your lie in and injection free morning xx

Plex, hope scan goes well, I didnt feel too much going on til quite late int stimms, I literally thought nothing was happening! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Jungle - hoping and praying for you that there are more there on Monday when you go in for EC. And if there aren't, praying that your miracle baby is within the 3 eggs you get. Sending you tons of :hugs: across the pond.
> 
> Star - fantastic fertilization report! Grow embies grow. Hoping for more great updates from you in the next couple of days.
> 
> Bump - glad you are feeling better and yes January will be here before you know it! Your time is coming, I know it.
> 
> Beneath - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Will you be affected by the marathon at all trying to get to the clinic? I have looked up the bridges and roads that will be closed and hoping if everything goes smoothly we will be on our way back from the clinic before they close Central Park South (just above where CWRC is).
> 
> AFM - so I had an interesting one today! Went for the scan and Dr says you are ready to trigger tonight. I have the consult with the nurse who tells me I will get a call to tell me the exact time for the trigger shot and when I need to come in on Monday for the ER. I am to take my stimms in the morning plus Ganirelix and then do the trigger tonight. I go home, do the injections and decide to get some sleep (I haven't had nearly enough the last few days). Then the Dr. calls me at around 1pm to tell me that they have decided I should come back tomorrow for another scan and bloods and they want me to stimm again tomorrow morning, so ER is now expected to be Tuesday. I had a couple of smaller ones and they are trying to get those to a bigger size for more mature eggs. I asked about the one follie I have at 24mm and whether I could lose that one or any of the other bigger ones and she said it was possible but not that likely. So after all the excitement of thinking it would be Monday, it will now be Tuesday. Sorry for the epic description.
> 
> Wishing everyone tons of :hugs: and :dust:


Thanks, hun. My doctor's office is in LI, so I won't be going into the City. Hope it turns out okay for you getting there!!

Hope another day of stimming helps get those smaller ones bigger, hun!! Fx for you! You are almost here :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Psalm - yay for almost egg collection :D frustrating that they put u back a day but still good that u have a day planned for it :) xx

Jungle- Enjoy no injections hun!! I will be waiting for ur collection report, im praying that its better than u expect xx


----------



## Jungleland

Star - those blunt needles sound horrific! I bet you could do without the stress of running around for your meds too 

Psalm- thank you for the prayers, they are gratefully received. We nearly ended up having egg collection on the same day! Hopefully the extra day of stims will give you lots of extra eggs

I'm off to bed early for a saturday night but I'm shattered, did my trigger half an hour ago :) xxxx
xxxx


----------



## Plex

Star - Thanks hun, im hoping that ill start to feel something occuring soon! I felt really bloated on previous cycles but never had much going on :shrug: who knows lol this is all too confusing! xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - that's really rubbish of the drug company! 
We had EC on a weds and the OHSS review on a Fri and up until the Fri I was on progesterone in prep for transfer and therefore no cetrotide. Once they decided we had enough embies to try a freeze all on the Fri I was lucky and got a Sat delivery to start cetrotide. Not heard of the other drug you're injecting; I just had 5 days of cetrotide (well 4!) and a tablet called cabergoline for 5 days which did make me feel sick but was maybe an anticlotting drug?

I've got a nurse consult booked for the 2nd Dec for an explanation of the FET process, drugs list etc and then my Jan AF will be due 10th Jan (at the mo anyway). I've not heard about no cycles in Dec but I suppose they maybe do this to avoid anyone needing EC, ET,scans on Xmas day etc.

Have you been told anything about needing a scratch again as I had mine in Sept (ready for Oct cycle) and I'm guessing that won't be effective come Jan?


----------



## Madonna

Hi ladies. I've not been on much lately as I've had friends visiting, they are leaving early tomorrow morning, but I've been reading and keeping up to date with peoples progress. It sounds like there is so much going on at the moment it is hard to keep track! Sorry to hear that some of the cycles are not going as planned. Psalm and Jungle, good luck with the EC. Star, great news that so many fertilised! Hope you're feeling ok.

I've finally begun my journey, started with the down regging (Suprefact) tonight. I was told I could do it morning or night as long as I was consistent, I spent ages trying to decide and decided evening was more convenient for me. I hope I do not regret that decision! I did it myself as my DH didn't think he'd be good at it. It was all ok, the hardest bit was trying to get rid of air bubbles!


----------



## Plex

Bump - I was told that the scratch lasts for 3 cycles after u have it done so u may have to have it done again :( at least theyre quick when they do them. xx

Madonna - those bubbles can be tricky to get rid of! So pleased that u have started down regging! Whens ur baseline scan (sorry if uve already said) xx


----------



## Plex

Just thinking itss been 3 years since we started ttc #2 - depressing :( x


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Just thinking itss been 3 years since we started ttc #2 - depressing :( x

Time flies, doesn't it?!! =(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks for all the wishes ladies. Really starting to feel very uncomfortable. 

Madonna - glad you are starting now! :happydance: The two weeks of down regging will fly by. 

Jungle - this group is hear for each other no matter what. :hugs: would have been amazing to have had ER on the same day, but we are just a day apart. 

Beneath - great that you're not going to be affected by the marathon. I can only hope the traffic isn't a total disaster, it was awful at 6.30am this morning getting into the city. 

Star - how annoying that you didn't get the meds earlier but glad that the nurse is meeting you in the morning. Hope it all gets sorted soon. 

Plex - I know how you feel hun! It's crazy when I see friends who got married after us and are on to their second child, and we don't even have one! I guess it's all in good time. We will all be blessed eventually with our little ones. At least they will know how much they were wanted! 

:hug: everyone


----------



## star25

Great news on starting madonna :) exciting time :)

Bumpsparkle, your tablet sounds like the same as mine, an anti clotting one so thins the blood, ive got a blood thinning injection too 
Im feeling more today than yesterday like bloated and boobs really hurt? I suppose I shouldnt have missed the cetrotide and why Erica said not to miss another one 
Great news on your follow up appointment! It's always good to have appointments, makes it feel like things will be happening sooner, the nurse who told me about 4th Dec I think is because although the clinics is open most of Dec, thean3 closes and has a big deep clean for 2 weeks so be nice and sparkly for our fets in Jan :) 

Pslam, hope your not feeling too uncomfortable but means all your follies are getting nice and mature :)


----------



## star25

Forgot to say about the scratch, as part of the prepare trial if you dont have a transfer then they do another scratch if you want to, Dr running it asked if I wanted to do it this week or next cycle so I said next cycle as couldn't face ot this week, so when get af after all this ill have another scratch on day 21 and hopefully that will help my Jan fet ( although I'm only doing this if have frosties!)


----------



## star25

Just spoke to nurse who said she had spoke to Dr and that I will be ok until tomorrow thank god cos the weather is awful and didnt want to have to mess about today 
Hope everyones well today and has a quiet Sunday xx


----------



## Jungleland

Another huge thank you girls for your support, I feel so much more positive today and your words of encouragement definitely contributed to that 

I'm so glad I let myself be super negative for a period of time yesterday and have a big emotional release of tears (really I was grieving for the numbers/eggs that we'll not have) because now I can fully concentrate on the 3 that we DO have.

I don't think I show my emotions enough generally and letting myself go for a bit really did cleanse me I think.

Onwards and upwards....a little thought that's keeping me going... 

- My OH's lucky number is 3
- We have 3 follicles big enough to collect from
- We're having EC on the 3rd of November
- This is our 3rd round of ICSI....

It feels somewhat like it's meant to be. 

Bumpsparkle/Star - I had heard the scratch lasts 4 months (I have a friend on here who had the scratch in May and didn't repeat the scratch for her embryo transfer in September and she's now over 8 weeks pregnant!) but if I was in your position and had the opportunity to have it again I think I would......

Madonna- best of luck with the downregging! 

Psalm- good luck with your trigger tonight! I gave myself 15mins to prepare mine because it's really awkward to set up (breaking the tops of glass vials without smashing them) and that was just right. It burned a bit as it was going in but then had no reaction afterwards.

Happy Sunday to everyone else :hug: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Morana said:


> Back from my transfer and still super sleepy from Valium... So did not catch up yet. Both my frozen embryos survived the thawing so both are in (grades 3bb and 4bc). Now it's up to them to make mommy happy :D

Morana, it's been nearly a week since your transfer, how are you feeling hun? xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - glad you haven't got to go out in this weather and I'm sure it will be ok to miss the injection. I found my boobs were really sore whilst on the tablets and when I googled them it does say they are also used for stopping breast milk so I think it has a side effect that affects them. I did get AF 2 days after finishing them so maybe it was coz of that too. Have you been told whether AF could be early as I never asked whether it was normal?

Great news about getting another scratch. Are they still monitoring your results for the trial, even though you have a delayed transfer? Good luck for your day 3 update tomorrow (and your OHSS review). Will you get any images from the embryoscope?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Psalm - good luck for your trigger today!

Jungle- enjoy your drug free day today! Get some rest so you're all ready for EC tomorrow

x x


----------



## star25

Jungle, thats all god signs and its meant to be like you said, I'm sure you will do brilliantly tomorrow xx

Bumpsparkle, the nurse said it could be a few days or could be weeks so just varies I think, the way my cycles are it will probably be ages but if I think the cycle after this is going to be a long one they said I can take provera again before starting the fet if I'm lucky enough to get some frosties 
The trial still goes ahead as normal even without a transfer yet and we get a video of the embryos in the embryoscope but I'm not sure when, if you get pregnant they also monitor you throughout pregnancy it says with ultrasound appointments and ask if you want your baby to have a bone density scan as part of their research
I think the shakes have helped dh as his sperm sample was one of the best ones hes done and hes done alot! The results were 

Concentration - 29mil
Motility - 55%
Morphology - 9%

Hes had 2 others with a higher concentration before but think this is one of the highest motility and morphology results so hes pleased with himself!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Happy Sunday everybody. 

I transfer tomorrow, my lining was 9mm last Monday, Im hoping to put one 5 day blast back in tomorrow. I'm going for acupuncture before and after. 

My dh is being a bit of an idiot and is going to work. Has anybody ever been for a transfer on their own?? X


----------



## star25

Good luck lazydaisys, ive never had transfer before but can anyone else go with you? I'm sure you will be fine but I dont like doing much on my own lol xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Had my scan this morning.. My "even growing" follicles are now pretty much all uneven. Sighsss! I have two at 19, one at 14, one at 12 and two still at 10 that refuse to grow for some reason. Doctor said I will probably end up with three eggs maybe four if the 12 catches up. Waiting on the call from the nurse to see when I am going in for another scan. Im guessing ill be triggering in the next day or two? We'll see. Praying the 12 catches up!!


----------



## star25

Hi beneath, how many days stimming have you had? The 12 still has time to catch up too, will you get a call from nurse today? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Hi beneath, how many days stimming have you had? The 12 still has time to catch up too, will you get a call from nurse today? Xx

Tonight will be 10 days. Yeah, the nurse shoukd be calling soon. This cycle is turning out to be almost identical to my last cycle!! Hopefully the outcome isnt the same :(


----------



## star25

Dont worry beneath, this is going to be a lucky thread with lots of bfps, I tthink we all deserve it now xx


----------



## Jungleland

Bumpsparkle- thanks! I've had a lay-in and a lovely relaxing day with OH and my parents in prep for EC :)

Star-great sperm results, echoed in your fab fertilisation rate :happydance:

Lazydaisies- great news that your ET is tomorrow, but unfortunate that you've got to go alone. I've always had OH with me but he goes back to work afterward

Beneath- I'm backing your 12! And praying that you get to stim another day or 2 so it can get the drugs it needs without compromising your other 2 follies :hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## Morana

Jungleland said:


> Morana, it's been nearly a week since your transfer, how are you feeling hun? xxxx

Thanks, Jungle! Not much, really, and having awful swing between hope and total despair :wacko::blush: POAS'd this morning and got a negative but trying to keep the hope alive for OTD this coming Tues


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Bumpsparkle- thanks! I've had a lay-in and a lovely relaxing day with OH and my parents in prep for EC :)
> 
> Star-great sperm results, echoed in your fab fertilisation rate :happydance:
> 
> Lazydaisies- great news that your ET is tomorrow, but unfortunate that you've got to go alone. I've always had OH with me but he goes back to work afterward
> 
> Beneath- I'm backing your 12! And praying that you get to stim another day or 2 so it can get the drugs it needs without compromising your other 2 follies :hugs:
> 
> Xxxx

I hope so hun! Looks like we are on the same boat numbers wise, huh?! Hope our baby is one of those follies!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Dont worry beneath, this is going to be a lucky thread with lots of bfps, I tthink we all deserve it now xx

Thank you!! I really hope so.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Here's to a lucky thread xx


----------



## Jungleland

Our babies are DEFINITELY in our few follies Beneath :) 

Morana- dont worry about your negative, there's still time for it to turn. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Lucky :dust: for all xxxx


----------



## star25

Be thinking of you tomorrow jungle, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## star25

Definitely keep the hope alive morana as its still early days xx

Bumpsparkle, looked at completes success rates and it's slightly better for fets :) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Our babies are DEFINITELY in our few follies Beneath :)
> 
> Morana- dont worry about your negative, there's still time for it to turn. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx

Fx for us all!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Nurse called.. Going back in tomorrow for another scan.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thank you ladies for your good wishes! Waiting to hear from the nurse on timing for the trigger and retrieval. 

Jungle - glad you are feeling better. I love all the "3" signs! This is it for you :thumb up: Best of luck for tomorrow!!

Madonna - keep the faith about your test on Tuesday. Sending you all the prayers that you get the positive result. 

Lazy - best of luck for your transfer tomorrow. Did your DH give a reason as to why he isn't coming? It seems a tad selfish to me that he won't be there. This is tough enough of a process without having him be there for support! I say this as someone who's DH is currently living overseas so I am doing all of this on my own, but I am trying to Skype him from the ET room (if they will let me) and he feels terrible that he isn't there to be holding my hand through everything. I hope he changes his mind for you hun. If not, I hope there is someone else that can be there with you :hugs:

Beneath - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Did they give you any indication of when to trigger or you are guessing it will be in the next couple of days based on your experience last time. Praying this is it for you hun!

Star - amazing sperm results. What was the trial you were doing again? Sounds fantastic. 

Agree with Lazy and Beneath - here's to a very lucky thread :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thank you ladies for your good wishes! Waiting to hear from the nurse on timing for the trigger and retrieval.
> 
> Jungle - glad you are feeling better. I love all the "3" signs! This is it for you :thumb up: Best of luck for tomorrow!!
> 
> Madonna - keep the faith about your test on Tuesday. Sending you all the prayers that you get the positive result.
> 
> Lazy - best of luck for your transfer tomorrow. Did your DH give a reason as to why he isn't coming? It seems a tad selfish to me that he won't be there. This is tough enough of a process without having him be there for support! I say this as someone who's DH is currently living overseas so I am doing all of this on my own, but I am trying to Skype him from the ET room (if they will let me) and he feels terrible that he isn't there to be holding my hand through everything. I hope he changes his mind for you hun. If not, I hope there is someone else that can be there with you :hugs:
> 
> Beneath - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Did they give you any indication of when to trigger or you are guessing it will be in the next couple of days based on your experience last time. Praying this is it for you hun!
> 
> Star - amazing sperm results. What was the trial you were doing again? Sounds fantastic.
> 
> Agree with Lazy and Beneath - here's to a very lucky thread :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks hun. Well, the doctor said i wasnt ready today. But being as how I have two at 19 already and they want to see me again tomorrow, im guessing theyre thinking i might trigger tomorrow night. We'll see how it goes!!


----------



## star25

Psalm, it's a trial to research to see if increased levels of certain vitamins improves embryo quality, had to drink a smoothie everyday until ec, I started this in June so been drinking them a long time due to my long cycles, there were 2 types of drinks and 1 had more vitamins than the other but you dont know what one your on, also had to use the oil they gave us and butter, not sure why these were different though lol


----------



## star25

Psalm, it's a trial to research to see if increased levels of certain vitamins improves embryo quality, had to drink a smoothie everyday until ec, I started this in June so been drinking them a long time due to my long cycles, there were 2 types of drinks and 1 had more vitamins than the other but you dont know what one your on, also had to use the oil they gave us and butter, not sure why these were different though lol 
It included having the scratch and use of the embryocope
Had to give blood sample and complete questionnaire at the start and at EC, the fluid and cells from around the egg after EC are usually discarded but instead they keep them for analysis and the fluid from the scratches, nice!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - interesting! Would be great to know the results of their study. Will you get to find out before others their findings and where will they be publishing them? 

Beneath - that makes sense. Are you feeling full? I feel like I have eaten thanksgiving dinner and keep on eating it. None of my pants fit :cry:


----------



## star25

Psalm, it's a trial to research to see if increased levels of certain vitamins improves embryo quality, had to drink a smoothie everyday until ec, I started this in June so been drinking them a long time due to my long cycles, there were 2 types of drinks and 1 had more vitamins than the other but you dont know what one your on, also had to use the oil they gave us and butter, not sure why these were different though lol 
It included having the scratch and use of the embryocope
Had to give blood sample and complete questionnaire at the start and at EC, the fluid and cells from around the egg after EC are usually discarded but instead they keep them for analysis and the fluid from the scratches, nice!


----------



## star25

Sorry for the million posts, stupid phone! 
I'll have to ask about the results as not sure


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Star - interesting! Would be great to know the results of their study. Will you get to find out before others their findings and where will they be publishing them?
> 
> Beneath - that makes sense. Are you feeling full? I feel like I have eaten thanksgiving dinner and keep on eating it. None of my pants fit :cry:

Not really. I guess since theres not many in there. Im just a tad bit bloated.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thank you ladies for your good wishes! Waiting to hear from the nurse on timing for the trigger and retrieval.
> 
> Jungle - glad you are feeling better. I love all the "3" signs! This is it for you :thumb up: Best of luck for tomorrow!!
> 
> Madonna - keep the faith about your test on Tuesday. Sending you all the prayers that you get the positive result.
> 
> Lazy - best of luck for your transfer tomorrow. Did your DH give a reason as to why he isn't coming? It seems a tad selfish to me that he won't be there. This is tough enough of a process without having him be there for support! I say this as someone who's DH is currently living overseas so I am doing all of this on my own, but I am trying to Skype him from the ET room (if they will let me) and he feels terrible that he isn't there to be
> 
> 
> holding my hand through everything. I hope he changes his mind for you hun. If not, I hope there is someone else that can be there with you :hugs:
> 
> Beneath - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Did they give you any indication of when to trigger or you are guessing it will be in the next couple of days based on your experience last time. Praying this is it for you hun!
> 
> Star - amazing sperm results. What was the trial you were doing again? Sounds fantastic.
> 
> Agree with Lazy and Beneath - here's to a very lucky thread :dust::dust::dust:


Yeah I'm shocked at how selfish he's being. I've shielded him from the whole ivf process too much maybe. I discreetly did my injections, didn't complain too much when the nausea kicked in from the high estrogen to thicken my lining. Even now as he sleeps peacefully, I am staying up so that I can do my progesterone and then up at 6 to leave it eight hours a part. Part of me thinks he may go to work and turn up at the clinic AF the correct time, but that will be more irritating as he could have driven me. Yeah you are right he's a selfish pig!!!! I will make him very sorry for this. :growlmad:


----------



## DoxieLove

Lazydaisys: I have to go for my FET by myself too. My husband has to work and there is no way around it. It does suck but the transfer isn't bad. You will be fine if you have to go alone. I wish my husband could go, but really it is not necessary that he come.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazy -- I had to go to my transfer by myself also. I had my dad drive me because i wasnt sure if i could drive home, but im sure i could have. Dh took off for the retrieval and couldnt take off another day in the same week and the same thing might happen this time. It sucks but work is work :(


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks guys this makes me feel better. He says he will try to make it. X


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck today Lazydaisys :hugs:

Hope you get a good day3 embie development report today Star

AFM- i'm at the clinic and an hour and a half away from knowing how many eggs we've got gulp! Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck jungle xx


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- good luck for your scan! I'm hoping you see enough growth from the smaller follies so you can trigger

Have you got a scan today too Psalm?

Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath-good luck for your scan, I hope you see enough growth in the smaller follies that you can trigger tonight
Psalm- have you got a scan today too?

Hope everyone who is injecting is getting on ok and everyone who is waiting is able to distract themselves :hugs:

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## star25

Thank u jungle, hardly slept for worrying!

Good luck for today, you must have had a really early start to be finding out in half an hour, thinking of you xxx


----------



## star25

Just had my update from lab, they said all 20 look good but on day one 15 of them showed an abnormality so might not make it to blast. It's not too bad as didnt expect them all to go on til day 5
Also if they werent in the embryocope they wouldn't have been abme to look back and see this abnormality happened on day 1 and would just be saying they look good, which she still said they do but for now pinning my hopes on the other 5

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Jungleland

7 eggs collected, we're over the moon :cloud9:

Star- i'm praying for all your embryos, especially the strong 5. Did they describe what the abnormality was? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> 7 eggs collected, we're over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> Star- i'm praying for all your embryos, especially the strong 5. Did they describe what the abnormality was? :hugs: xxxx

Yay!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Just had my update from lab, they said all 20 look good but on day one 15 of them showed an abnormality so might not make it to blast. It's not too bad as didnt expect them all to go on til day 5
> Also if they werent in the embryocope they wouldn't have been abme to look back and see this abnormality happened on day 1 and would just be saying they look good, which she still said they do but for now pinning my hopes on the other 5
> 
> Hope your all well xx

Praying for your embies hun!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungleland said:


> 7 eggs collected, we're over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> Star- i'm praying for all your embryos, especially the strong 5. Did they describe what the abnormality was? :hugs: xxxx

Jungle - that's amazing!! Praying for excellent fert report tomorrow morning. :thumbup:

I didn't have a scan today, just had to do a urine pregnancy test to prove that I triggered properly last night. Man does my right butt cheek ache! ugh. Anyway, we are all set for tomorrow. My retreival isn't scheduled until 9.30am here but I have to get into NYC from NJ, so will still be leaving the house at the crack of dawn to make sure I don't miss the appointment.


----------



## Psalm23v6

star25 said:


> Just had my update from lab, they said all 20 look good but on day one 15 of them showed an abnormality so might not make it to blast. It's not too bad as didnt expect them all to go on til day 5
> Also if they werent in the embryocope they wouldn't have been abme to look back and see this abnormality happened on day 1 and would just be saying they look good, which she still said they do but for now pinning my hopes on the other 5
> 
> Hope your all well xx

Star - praying for your embies hun! xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks so much girls :hugs: we've only just got home, they left us hanging for over 3 hours waiting to see if OH's sperm defrosted properly! But thankfully it did and I'm home with a hot water bottle now being looked after by my mum :)

Psalm- it's all happening for you tomorrow! :)

Star- we found out that our embryos are going to be filmed too :) the last 2 times they manually checked them every day so I'm much happier using this method
Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Well, girls.. I was faced with that horrid decision today on whether to turn this cycle into an IUI. Apparently two of my follies are eating up all the medicine and there is a pretty big gap in between sizes. My heart literally broke because I was always afraid this would happen. I have no words for myself right now.

Wishing all you ladies in here lots and lots of luck and plenty of BFP's!


----------



## Psalm23v6

beneathmywing said:


> Well, girls.. I was faced with that horrid decision today on whether to turn this cycle into an IUI. Apparently two of my follies are eating up all the medicine and there is a pretty big gap in between sizes. My heart literally broke because I was always afraid this would happen. I have no words for myself right now.
> 
> Wishing all you ladies in here lots and lots of luck and plenty of BFP's!

Beneath - sending you lots of :hug: Did you decide to turn it into an IUI or do you have any time to think about it? Have the clinic given you any explanation as to why it might have turned out this way? Praying for your miracle hun, you deserve it. 

Jungle - wow! 3 hours' wait. What a disaster, but glad that OH's sperm defrosted fine. I think our clinic thinks we are nuts. I must have said 10 times between Saturday and Sunday, you are definitely going to defrost the right sperm, right. And "it needs to say my husband's name on it" please don't screw it up! Then my MIL was with me yesterday and of course said the same thing! She doesn't want someone else's sperm either!! Are you using your OH's frozen as primary source as well or did he give a sample today?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to hear that beneath wing. I hope so much that your iui is sucessful. Xx


----------



## star25

Jungle, thats brilliant news, so pleased for you especially with the filming, like with mine, they all look good but if they hadnt been able to go back and look at the film they wouldn't have known that something abnormal happened on day 1 , to them they would still look good and they wouldn't have this extra information about the embryos, she did say something abiut what it was but I was travelling at the time and couldnt really hear, just got back from clinic and all ok got 2 cetrotides for today and tomorrow and 2 clexanes to finish boo! Bit of a wasted journey really 
Made me laugh about your dh sperm psalm but you have to check these things, at my clinic theres 2 of us with the same name and receptionist asked if I was there for a fet the other day! Bit worrying but they keep checking my dob now
Got nurse consult for fet on 16th Dec, makes me feel better to have an appointment ready 

Psalm, good luck for tomorrow :) xx hope all goes smoothly 

Bemeath, so sorry my lovely, really isnt fair, have you decided what your going to do, do you still have the option of ivf? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

I think dh and I have decided to just turn it into an IUI.. with only two mature follies chances are low they will even both fertilize or even make it to transfer and as hard as this is I can't put myself through all that. I need a break, honestly. I am just physically and emotionally drained and need to focus on myself and my health. My next step is finding a new doctor.


----------



## star25

I know what you mean beneath, it is emotionally draining, I thought I was coping well until they said it was going to be a freeze all and thats when I started worrying about everything and the ohss, I t really is hard but a break would be good emotionally and physically xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

beneathmywing said:


> I think dh and I have decided to just turn it into an IUI.. with only two mature follies chances are low they will even both fertilize or even make it to transfer and as hard as this is I can't put myself through all that. I need a break, honestly. I am just physically and emotionally drained and need to focus on myself and my health. My next step is finding a new doctor.

:hugs: absolutely Beneath. You really need to focus on yourself and being healthy. This must be taking such a toll on you and your DH. I ao sorry you are going through this. Are you thinking of switching clinics?


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- I'm so so sorry hun, this must've been devastating news for you :hugs: I'm not sure what IUI entails, do they trigger ovulation and then insert the sperm into your womb so it has a chance of naturally fertilising the egg/eggs that you release? You're 100% right about needing to concentrate on your health and wellbeing (both emotionally and physically). After all this we need to be in a position to carry and nurture a baby but we put ourselves under so much stress to get this far. Big :hugs: and the very best of luck for your IUI, I hope it brings you your precious BFP

Star- another patient in the clinic with the same name as me would freak me out! Great news that you've got an appointment in the diary to count down to :)

Psalm- we can only get sperm from OH through surgical sperm recovery so if it didn't defrost properly he would've been back on the operating table. He'd been nil by mouth since 930pm the previous day just in case bless him. I've never really thought about them getting sperm mixed up before until you said it! :wacko:
Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I posted earlier on here but I can't find my post? Forgive me if you find it and I'm repeated myself. 

Dh turned up at transfer. I had one 5 day frozen blastocyst put back in. It survived 60-70 percent. I'm not really sure what this means apart from its common for them not to be 100 % after the freeze. We were offered the opportunity to unfreeze another one but we decided just to put that blast back in. 

So it's in. Test day 15 nov. I had acupuncture before and after and I've taken 2 days off work. X


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo lazydaisys :) hope this is your bfp xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungle - congrats on the 7 eggs...knew they would find a few more hidden ones!! Good luck for the fertilisation report tomorrow. We were the same with the frozen sperm and DH having to be nil by mouth just in case! 1st cycle he did the aspiration without sedation as they forgot to tell him he was being sedated and he had had toast and coffee...he had to be very brave that day lol!

Star - great that your embies are still doing well and that embryoscope sounds fab. At least having so many embryos makes the OHSS more bearable! Stay positive for weds report, we were both emotional wrecks waiting for day 5, but you've got loads more embies so I'm sure you'll have some beautiful frosties too. Your FET consult is 2 weeks after mine x

Psalm - good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you've enjoyed a drug free day!

Beneath - Big hugs and stay strong. This process really messes with your head. I don't know much about iui but you've still got a good chance with iui though right?

Lazydaisy - congrats on being pupo! Did they share the grading of your embie with you? Get plenty of rest and let the 2ww madness begin!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies, I'm being so rubbish at keeping up with everyone, but I have a stinking headache so don't want to stare at the screen for too long.

Just a couple of quick ones!

Jungle - congrats! 7 is a great number! Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report tomorrow!

BMW, I'm so sorry :( must be heartbreaking to get this far and then have to change your plans :( fingers crossed for your iui and I hope you find a doctor you like soon :)

AFM, day 5 of down regs and I feel awful :(


----------



## Plex

BMW - So sorry to hear about converting into an iui, at least u still get a chance with the iui :hugs: Did they give any indication of success rates for it? I think looking for another doctor is the right way forward. Horrible that you have to go through this :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Jungle - Yay for 7 eggies! xx hoping for good news 2moro for u :hugs: xx

Lazy - congrats on being pupo! xx

Psalm - good luck for ur collection 2moro hun xx

Ostara - Sorry ur feeling rubbish on the down reg meds :hugs: hopefully the time will fly till ur baseline scan now :D xx

Star - praying for the 'normal' looking embies to continue strongly for u! xx

Afm - nothing much to report here :( really want this scan NOW so i can see what the heck is going on in there! Just a day and a half to go, i can cope with that i think :) Feel normal still. Annoying :grr:


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations on being PUPO lazydaisys! 

Bumpsparkle- thank you! And to make things worse, he had to sit and watch me eat loads of biscuits and drink tea after coming out after doing my bit! My OH grimaced when I told him about the unsedated sperm aspiration!!

Ostara- thank you and sorry to hear you're not feeling well, completely understand not wanting to stare at the screen, try and have an early night hun

Plex- thank you, I hope the next day and a half flies for you. I hate the 'not knowing' part of anything! Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks for the pupo congratulations. Love the word pupo! 

My blast was a grade one b I think when it was frozen, but it deteriorated with the freezing. We had three frozen and they were all the same quality so we didn't bother unfreezing another. 

Fingers crossed for everybody else getting to pupo soon. Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle -- Thanks, hun. I am really trying. Just starting to lose hope on me ever getting my bfp. I tried clomid+IUI's and natural surge and that was like a 15 percent chance.. I don't know how much higher it is with injectables. 

Thanks Plex and Ostara -- Had scheduled a consult with another doctor after IVF#1 failed and kept the appointment so I will be seeing him on December 8th.


----------



## Plex

BMW - im not sure about how much more increased chances are with injectables, think it depends on ur individual situation as to numbers but not sure :shrug: Im glad u still have an appointment with another RE (im praying that this cycle will be the one for u both :hugs:) xx


----------



## chimmi

Wow this thread flies!!
Haven't been on for a few days, our family dog died while the rest of my family was away.. So me and my sister had to deal with it, was heart breaking!! 
Only two days until I start down regging I'm so excited!! Can't believe how fast the last two weeks have gone..! Nearly finished my Christmas shopping too (want to finish before I have EC and ET so that I don't have to worry about rushing round for presents in the Christmas rush!!) and can enjoy my two weeks off work :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath - it is so hard not to lose hope but hope is what keeps us trying, and without it we wouldn't keep putting ourselves through all this, therefore even a tiny bit takes us one step closer to our dream x


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that chimmi, must have been heartbreaking, my dog has leukemia and thats hard enough, dont know I'd do without her! 

Good luck for starting meds!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungle - we laugh about it now but the description of the doctor showing him the 2 needles that were just to numb each of his bits seems to make any man cringe lol!
Unfortunately it meant they couldn't get enough that time due to the discomfort for him as in their terms they couldn't "dig around" as much as if he were sedated...ouch!! Sedation was very much on the agenda for him 2nd time round! ;-)


----------



## chimmi

star25 said:


> Sorry to hear that chimmi, must have been heartbreaking, my dog has leukemia and thats hard enough, dont know I'd do without her!
> 
> Good luck for starting meds!

Thanks :( I trained her when she was a pup so was very close with her. She had lung cancer, but we were told she had a few months left so was a big shock. They break your heart when they go :(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Chimmi - so sorry for your loss hunny. It must be so heartbreaking. :cry: Think of all the joy she brought to you and remember that. :hugs:

Plex - thanks so much for the wishes! I can only imagine how frustrating it can be not to know what's going on. All I can say is, the opposite is crazy too. Between last Wednesday and today, I have only not been in the clinic on Thursday of last week and had my blood drawn 4 times. They are starting to recognize me in there :haha:

Bump - wow! How on earth did your hubby cope with that one? My DH had a varicocele op in February and he was so tender afterwards and could barely walk for a couple of weeks, so I can't even imagine how your hubs managed to have them in there without sedation. :wacko:

Jungle - how are you feeling hunny? Hope your mum is taking good care of you. Rest up and praying for you for tomorrow's call on your embies. 

Ostara - so sorry you aren't feeling well. Make sure to eat good food and get as much rest as you can. You are the most important thing right now and your health comes first. :hugs:

Beneath - hope that a new doctor gives you perspective and a better plan. Let me know if you want any recommendations on doctor's in NYC (I know it could be a long way to travel). I have had a few friends go through this and they went to a variety of different places - NYU, Weill-Cornell and obviously I am at CRWC. There are many others. Praying for you that this cycle is a surprisingly good one for you. :hugs:

Lazydaisys - congrats on being PUPO!! I love that acronym too. Since I have never ever had a hint of being pregnant in my life, I can't wait to be able to say that. Keep us updated on how you are feeling. When is your test date? Will you test early?


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Chimmi - so sorry for your loss hunny. It must be so heartbreaking. :cry: Think of all the joy she brought to you and remember that. :hugs:
> 
> Plex - thanks so much for the wishes! I can only imagine how frustrating it can be not to know what's going on. All I can say is, the opposite is crazy too. Between last Wednesday and today, I have only not been in the clinic on Thursday of last week and had my blood drawn 4 times. They are starting to recognize me in there :haha:
> 
> Bump - wow! How on earth did your hubby cope with that one? My DH had a varicocele op in February and he was so tender afterwards and could barely walk for a couple of weeks, so I can't even imagine how your hubs managed to have them in there without sedation. :wacko:
> 
> Jungle - how are you feeling hunny? Hope your mum is taking good care of you. Rest up and praying for you for tomorrow's call on your embies.
> 
> Ostara - so sorry you aren't feeling well. Make sure to eat good food and get as much rest as you can. You are the most important thing right now and your health comes first. :hugs:
> 
> Beneath - hope that a new doctor gives you perspective and a better plan. Let me know if you want any recommendations on doctor's in NYC (I know it could be a long way to travel). I have had a few friends go through this and they went to a variety of different places - NYU, Weill-Cornell and obviously I am at CRWC. There are many others. Praying for you that this cycle is a surprisingly good one for you. :hugs:
> 
> Lazydaisys - congrats on being PUPO!! I love that acronym too. Since I have never ever had a hint of being pregnant in my life, I can't wait to be able to say that. Keep us updated on how you are feeling. When is your test date? Will you test early?

Thanks, hun. I have an appointment at SRIM.. read a lot of good things about Dr. Tortoriello so decided to go check him out. I really wanted to go to Dr. Davis at Cornell, but they don't take my insurance and just a consult is 650 =( DH has a job interview on Thursday "fx" he gets the job and gets better insurance!!! 

How do you like Columbia? Which doctor do you see there?


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all,

Lazydaisys- first full day of the 2ww for you! What have you got planned? Resting or distraction activities?

Morana- today is your official test day isn't it, I'm thinking about you hun and send lots of good luck positive vibes 

Beneath- 'from struggle comes strength' in your siggy is exactly right. Plese don't give up :hugs: Good luck for your DH's interview!

Chimmi- so sorry for your loss :hugs: You have been super disciplined with your christmas shopping, hats off to you!

Bumpsparkle- I think we've still got 2 more straws of sperm on ice so hopefully OH never has to have the SSR again!

Psalm- thanks so much, I'm quite relaxed despite waiting for the fertilisation report call which will probably be in the next hour or so. Good luck for EC!!

AFM- I've POAS this morning and it's positive from my trigger so going to test it out daily. Might do some meditation now in the lead up to the fert report phone call....

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Star- do you get another update on your embies today? Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

That was earlier than expected...just had fertilisation report from embryologist. Of our 7 eggs, 2 have fertilised normally so they want us back in tomorrow afternoon (wednesday) for transfer. I think they'll decide whether to transfer 1 or both embies tomorrow depending on how the day1-2 cell splitting goes. I think I'm a bit shocked because the call was half an hour earlier than expected and although the fertilisation rate is quite low, i'm pleased that they can tell from the embryoscope that the 2 embryos fertilised 'normally' xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh jungle land you will be puppo soon! 

My test day is Friday 14 November. I'm going to try and hold out until test date. Testing early was emotional agony last time. I'm off work today, working from home but mainly relaxing. Im returning to work tomorrow. 

I've done an online food shop and all my cleaning is done. I'm going to take it easy this 2ww. I'm planing on watching loads of telly, loads of healthy eating, coffee with friends, teas out, niece and nephew are sleeping over on Friday. I have a new cat so I'm really enjoying snuggling with him.


----------



## Jungleland

Lazydaisys - It's a nice feeling when all the cleaning, washing, ironing etc is done isnt it! We're 'nesting' I think :)

I'm planning on doing much of the same. I love jigsaws so will be doing lots of those over the next week or so. My friend is visiting today with cake! So looking forward to that. I think I'm just going to rest after tomorrow's tranfer and then possibly going to a chick flick with my mum on thursday. I'll probably have a light walk on friday/saturday/sunday to ensure there's enough blood flow to my womb to assist implantation. I really really hope this cycle is 'the one' xxxx


----------



## star25

Hi, just a quick update as have my sister and baby niece here

Embryologist called today, wouldnt normally but was returning my call from yesterday as I wanted to ask more questions, today 10 embryos are at the stage they should be and potentially ready fpr freeze tomorrow, the other 10 will have an extra day to see if they make it tpo33, so although 5 fertilised normally another 5 are at the right stage too so you might have more by tomorrow jungle, xgood luck for transfer tomorrow, so exciting! Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks star! She did say she'd keep my other 5 under the embryoscope to see if they fertilise late so you never know. 

Looks like you're going to be able to freeze a good number which is amazing! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooooh which chick flick please? Xx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya, Just trying to read all of the posts & catch up with you all.

Ostara - Sorry your feeling unwell from down regging, I'm having to down reg for an extra week & it's really starting to get to me now, are you sniffing or injecting?

Jungle - Good luck with the transfer tomorrow, finger crossed for you.

Star- I'm really pleased to hear that your embies are doing well, fingers crossed you get lots to freeze.

Lazydaisy - Yeah to being PUPO :thumbup:

BMW - So sorry to read that your having to do an IUI but you never know, sending :dust: 

AFM - I'm back in the hospital tomorrow for another scan & hopefully should be able to start stimming as I'm getting fed up with the nasal spray now.


----------



## Jungleland

Lazydaisys- I think 'Love, Rosie' is the only film that really fits the brief! 

Emz- thanks for your support, I hope that tomorrows scan reveals that you're ready to start stimming. I'll be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## star25

Good luck tomorrow emz, hope you can start stimming now :)

Jungle, hope this cycle is the one for you too, we could have been in 2ww together if it wasnt for my delayed transfer :( I'll be here rooting for you all and sending out tonnes of babydust :)


----------



## star25

Plex, is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks Star! Unlike my last cycle I'm actually looking forward to being PUPO :) I wish you didn't have to wait so long for your transfer, but I'm certain you'll get your BFP in 2015 :)

Yes I think plex's scan is tomorrow, good luck plex! Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, girls.. hope you are all doing well <3 thinking of you all.

I ended up triggering last night, went in for the IUI this morning and going in for another one tomorrow morning. I had a good cry to myself after the IUI was done. One, I was alone waiting the 5-10 minutes before I could leave thinking about how I was supposed to be there for retrieval, not for another IUI. Two, the doctor told me not to give up completely.. that she sees this happen on occasion, a cycle gets canceled, turned into an IUI and BFP! I don't feel like I could ever be that lucky, but at least I know I tried. She told me I can still use the progesterone as well.. never did that with my other IUI's so at least that's another thing that can help this time. The follies were still there, nice and big today.


----------



## Jungleland

Big :hugs: Beneath, I must admit I've shed more tears on this cycle than I ever did on my others, I think when you've been through it a few times and just when you feel like you know what you're doing and you're in control, something happens to turn it all upside down it sends you to despair! I really really hope this IUI works for you honey xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Big :hugs: Beneath, I must admit I've shed more tears on this cycle than I ever did on my others, I think when you've been through it a few times and just when you feel like you know what you're doing and you're in control, something happens to turn it all upside down it sends you to despair! I really really hope this IUI works for you honey xxxx


No one should ever have to go through such heart ache!! Thanks, hun. I am praying for you and hoping your transfer goes perfectly!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you, I'm just hoping they're both still good quality by tomorrow morning. Last cycle we transferred 2 fragmented day 2 embryos and I struggled so much to keep the faith throughout the 2ww.
I'm praying that the IUI brings you your BFP too xxxx


----------



## Plex

Jungleland said:


> I think when you've been through it a few times and just when you feel like you know what you're doing and you're in control, something happens to turn it all upside down it sends you to despair!

This is what im thinking through this cycle, like im on edge. I got complacent last cycle and ended up upset as we never expected the zero fert. Im finding it ok not thinking about it all - been really busy. Dont get me wrong still think/worry about it from time to time but on the whole im distancing myself from it all. Expect the worst and be plesantly surprised if i get lucky. Horrible, i hate not having control.

U hit the nail on the head Jungle xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all!

Jungle - wishing you all the best for tomorrow. :dust::dust: You sound like you are in the best frame of mind and that's all anyone can ask for. Keep the faith and we all will be here praying for you during the 2ww. 

Beneath - praying for your BFP from the IUI. What's the lotto phrase, "Hey you never know?" At least you have a chance and am glad that you are going for it. :dust::dust: To answer your question from before, I quite like Columbia. It's a group practice so you could see any Dr. on any of the days, but today my own Dr. did the retrieval and I saw him for my Day 2 scan as well, so they rotate around and you get good service with all of them. My Dr. is Dr. Michael Guarnaccia. I was worried at first when we got him because there were some awful things written about him online. He is matter of fact, which I liked. He told us to go straight to IVF and not waste time with IUIs due to our MFI and so I appreciated that. He explains everything and I took to him very well. Some people complained about his bedside manner but I thought he was great. Best of luck to you at your appointment at SRIM, but here's praying you won't need it!

Star - glad your embies are doing well! Sounds like you will have a great number to freeze. :happy dance:

Emz - wishing you good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope you can start stimming then!

AFM - got back from the retrieval a few hours ago and just generally feeling tired. It's the last few days of waking up at 5am every day and having to travel an hour into the city etc. to get to the clinic. The ER went fine, I was glad my Dr. was there and the nurses were very kind. I went out like a light with the anasthesia and work up to hear some crazy chick moaning about how much pain she was in. They got 6 eggs. I was a little disappointed with that number and had a mini-cry earlier. Think it was more to do with the fact I am really realizing the magnitude of everything that is going on and just being away from DH while doing it all. Here's hoping to a good fertilization report tomorrow. They will give me an estimate as to when they think the transfer will be, either Friday, Sunday or Monday. Praying that we get that far! 

xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Plex- I think it's only natural to try and protect ourselves from further pain. But it's also painful to give up and say that we're going to stop trying. We all need to find our own way to deal with the ups and downs and if sometimes that means getting cold and clinical then that's fair enough, as is breaking down in tears in public, I've done both! :hugs:

Psalm- great to hear from you! Thank you for the best wishes for tomorrow. How are you feeling hun? I was in a lot of pain yesterday (probably worse than either of my previous 2 cycles after EC) but it was virtually gone today (no painkillers needed at all). It's amazing how everything heals overnight ready for potential ET! Fingers crossed for a great fertilisation report tomorrow hun, I hope you can have a well deserved lie-in tomorrow :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungleland said:


> Plex- I think it's only natural to try and protect ourselves from further pain. But it's also painful to give up and say that we're going to stop trying. We all need to find our own way to deal with the ups and downs and if sometimes that means getting cold and clinical then that's fair enough, as is breaking down in tears in public, I've done both! :hugs:
> 
> Psalm- great to hear from you! Thank you for the best wishes for tomorrow. How are you feeling hun? I was in a lot of pain yesterday (probably worse than either of my previous 2 cycles after EC) but it was virtually gone today (no painkillers needed at all). It's amazing how everything heals overnight ready for potential ET! Fingers crossed for a great fertilisation report tomorrow hun, I hope you can have a well deserved lie-in tomorrow :hugs: xxxx

Thanks lovely! I am feeling ok. It mostly feels like period pains. I am taking it easy and trying to have an early night to bed and waking up later. I still have to go to work tomorrow (might decide to do so from home) so I do need to be awake early-ish. When you are able, give us an update on how you are feeling. Thinking of you :hugs: xoxo


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies! I could just toss this computer through the wall. I wrote out the longest reply that took forever to catch up and when I went to post it, my computer said not connected to internet and erased it! Ughhh. Now just going off the top of my head.

Beneath- I'm sorry that your IVF got transferred to IUI. I hope you get a holiday miracle with a BFP..and just in case I am glad you have a consult set up. This journey is so incredibly rough.

Psalm- Glad your ER went well. Crossing everything that you get all embies to 5 days! 

Plex- Good luck tomorrow for your scan!

Emz- Hope you get to start stimming!

Jungle- Wishing you a successful transfer! Keep us posted!!

Star- Hope they all make it to freeze. Been through OHSS before and it is a struggle. Hope you are feeling well.

Ostara- Hope you feel well and more like yourself (if that is ever possible on meds  )soon!

Lazy- Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: I have a lot of respect for waiting till OTD, however, I can not handle it. Total POAS-aholic here! :rofl: Sounds like a nice plan that you have for your TWW.

Chimmi- I am so sorry to hear about your dog. :cry: It is losing a member of the family. :hugs: Kudos to you for getting your christmas shopping done. I need to do this myself!

AFM- Started PIO injections last night and my transfer is sat at 10 am. :dance: I am so excited. Finally feeling real. Hope I didn't miss anyone on my quick re-write. :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Cali- I hate it when that happens (drops in connectivity and losing long posts)! I could scream! Massive good luck for you for saturday! 

Psalm- I'm feeling positive sitting waiting for my day2 update call. The best outcome would be that both embies are strong enough to postpone transfer til tomorrow but I'm emotionally ready for it to be today so whatever will be will be :) Fingers crossed for a fab fert report for you this morning 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi, I just had the call and in both embryos the cells have started dividing but one of them is showing fragmentation so we're transferring both embryos at lunchtime. I'm still feeling optimistic and looking forward to being pupo xxxx


----------



## emz1200

I've just come back from the hospital & I'm still not down regging properly. They now think that I will have to have the cyst aspirated as that could be causing all the problems. They are ringing me back this afternoon to let me know what the next steps are. If they do decide to aspirate they said that it could either tomorrow or Friday as they will want to get it all done quickly. 

Good luck to everyone having there ER's & ET's xx


----------



## star25

Psalm, glad your EC went well, how are you feeling today? Hoping your getting lots of rest when you can xx 

Jungle, good luck with transfer, you will soon be pupo with your little embies xx

Cali, yay for transfer too! Going to be a few in the 2ww now, just wish I was joining you all! Xx

Plex and beneath, how are you both? Xx

Lazydaisys, any symptoms? xx

Emz, sorry to hear you down regging isnt going as planned, how are you feeling in yourself? Xx

Chimmi, how are you after your loss? Hope your ok xx

Bumpsparkle, did you say you were having a scratch before fet? Xx

Ive had the phone call today and we have 7 frosties, so relived and hope I can start sleeping at night now and look forward to my fet, theres possibly another 4 they are leaving for another day and will ring today 
She said the grades are 3 and 4 and some ab, bb and bc's not really sure what that means but she said theyre all top quality so i'll ignore the numbers!


----------



## Jungleland

I'm back home and officially PUPO :happydance:*
I've tried so hard to attach a photo but it won't work!
One is top grade perfect 4cell and the other is fragmented and not looking so good, but we've had them both transferred*I really believe this is our baby*<3*xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- I'm sorry to hear about your appointment this morning, it looks like the pesky cyst has got to go! Will you be able to continue with this cycle after they've drained it or will you have to wait? :hugs: 

Star- amazing news you've got so many frosties!! Nearly a football team ;) you must be so relieved xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungleland said:


> I'm back home and officially PUPO :happydance:*
> I've tried so hard to attach a photo but it won't work!
> One is top grade perfect 4cell and the other is fragmented and not looking so good, but we've had them both transferred*I really believe this is our baby*<3*xxxx

Amazing Jungle!! Congrats on being PUPO! So happy for you :dust::dust:

Hope you get some rest today and that those embies snuggle in nice and deep. xoxo


----------



## Psalm23v6

Cali - great to hear from you. Hope the PIO injections aren't too bad. I know a number of ladies who say that's the worst part :wacko: 

Star - wonderful number of frosties! Amazing! Get some sleep and enjoy what a fabulous chance you have now in January. Just think, all your babies are in the freezer :haha:

AFM - just got the fert report, all 6 fertilized! :happydance: We are looking at a Sunday transfer (5 day blast) and they will call me again on Friday with an update as to how the 6 are doing. I can't believe it.


----------



## Psalm23v6

emz1200 said:


> I've just come back from the hospital & I'm still not down regging properly. They now think that I will have to have the cyst aspirated as that could be causing all the problems. They are ringing me back this afternoon to let me know what the next steps are. If they do decide to aspirate they said that it could either tomorrow or Friday as they will want to get it all done quickly.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having there ER's & ET's xx

Emz - hope you get some answers soon. This must be so frustrating. Hope that they get it all sorted out quickly for you so you can start stimming. xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm- amazing news for your 6 embies! :happydance: you must be over the moon! :) 

I'm resting this afternoon, keeping my feet warm (I've heard that cold feet can = a cold uninviting womb haha!) 

Does anyone have any other dos and donts for the 2ww? 

:dust: to all Xxxx


----------



## star25

Great news jungle! So happy your now pupo, just take things easy and relax, ive heard about the warm feet too so get so cosy slippers on and put your feet up! 

Psalm, brilliant fertilisation report, bet you can't wait for transfer, how exciting!! 

I am Relieved thank you ladies, when embryologist said she had really good news I breathed a big sigh of relief! Also af is here today, is it normal to arrive so soon? Probably why my boobs were hurting so much as they always do before af and then when it arrives they stop which they have today, just a pain Xmas is in the way but I'm going to enjoy myself before Jan xx


----------



## star25

When is otd jungle and will u be testing early? Xx


----------



## Jungleland

I think bumpsparkle said her AF arrived early after her freeze all cycle too Star so I wouldn't worry (correct me if I'm wrong bumpsparkle) :hugs:

OTD is monday 17th but I've started testing daily since yesterday (at the moment i'm getting 2 lines because of the trigger so I'm testing every morning til the 2nd line disappears and then I hope to see a new 2nd line take it's place which will be my BFP) it's freaking me out how positive I am about this cycle compared to my previous 2. I am convinced i'm now carrying our baby xxxx


----------



## star25

Oh I remember you saying now your testing out the trigger, stay positive!! You sound really happy and calm about it and being stress free will also help you xx


----------



## Jungleland

I really hope so :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Managed to get the pic as my avatar :) the top embryo is the perfect 4cell and the bottom one is the embryo with fragmentation xxxx


----------



## star25

Wow thats Amazing to see Jungle, see just think what we get to see that others dont, obviously id rather not have to do ivf but got to look at the positives! 
If my fet works I'll be able to tell my children they were once frozen lol, probably freak them out saying it like that, and then show them a photo of when they were a few cells old! Xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Star - I always say the same thing! We will have photos of them from when they were first made and no one else gets that when they get pregnant the other way. Always have to look on the bright side. 

Jungle - love your avatar. The embies look beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls, I can't stop looking at them <3 

I agree, it's amazing to think that we get such an early view of our babies xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay for pupo jungle land. Love your positivity.

If this all works out it is quite amazing to have a photo of yourself as a embryo. You can't buy those on ' not on the high street' lol xx

I've put mine by my bed, I've promised I'm not going to stare at it quite as much as last time. X


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you lazydaisys :) i'm keeping mine by my bed too xxxx


----------



## abydix

Hi ladies hope i can join you guys on this thread. On my 3rd round of IVF, started this cycle in october


----------



## Jungleland

Welcome abydix! Whereabouts are you in your cycle? Xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Jungle and Lazydaisys, congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed for stress free 2ww that pass quickly. It's so nice that you've both got pictures of the embryos, is that a normal thing for clinics to do?

Star, great news about the frosties, glad you can relax a bit now until January. 

Psalm, that's amazing that all 6 fertilised, will keep my fingers crossed for the 5 day transfer for you.

Beneath, really sorry to hear about the change to an IUI but at least you're not totally out this cycle, good luck! I hope it has gone ok the last few days.

Emz, sorry to hear things are not working out with the down regging, I hope they get the cyst sorted quickly and that you're able to continue this cycle.

Cali, good luck this weekend with the transfer!

Plex, I hope your scan went well today. You asked when I'm due to have my baseline scan, it is currently booked for 13th November, AF dependent!

Chimmi, good luck with starting the Buserelin tomorrow. How are you feeling about it? I'm getting used to it now!

Afm, I'm now on day 5 of Buserelin. It took a few days to get used to injecting myself but think I'm ok now. No side effects so far so fingers crossed this will continue! I'm going to a wedding this weekend and I'm a bit nervous of flying with my meds. Has anyone else done this? The Drs were supposed to send me a letter explaining that the needles were for medical use. They forgot, but after chasing it up it was posted to me on Monday. Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow as we fly 7am on Friday!


----------



## abydix

Thanks Jungleland started downreg on the 22nd of october, my baseline scan is on the 11th


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungleland - congrats on being pupo and it's really lovely to hear your positivity; it'll go a long way in helping those embies implant if you're not stressing

Star - really pleased for you that you've got so many frosties, I can totally appreciate that relief feeling. Having had a good few negative convo's with the clinic before, it was amazing hear those 2 words; good news! Just think, our embies could be sat next to each other in the freezer lol!

Yes my AF arrived on the embies day 6 (around day 19 in my cycle) and I reckon it's becoz of the drugs we've had to dramatically reduce our high hormone levels! Some people reckon the next one might be later to get it back on track but I'm hoping it stays this way so my Jan FET comes more quickly hehe!

I'm going to ask about another scratch at my FET consult in Dec. I'm thinking I would rather have it again as it's not expensive compared to what we pay for cycles and don't want to risk the one I had not being effective. I'll suss out how confident they are about not having and decide from there

Psalm - amazing fertilisation report hun! Get lots of rest so you're ready for transfer on Sunday


----------



## star25

Welcome abydix nd good luck for baseline :) hope this is a lucky cycle for you

Madonna, glad to hear you ate well and soon to be stimming! Hope your letter arrives in time too :)

Bumpsparkle, thats so sweet, I hope they are in the freezer chilling next to each other and keeping each other company! I'm CD18 today my body will be in shock with 2 afs in 18 days! I hope I have*
My cycles a bit regular so my Jan one isnt too late 
Definitely worth finding out about the scratch again considering the price


----------



## Jungleland

Madonna- thank you! My clinic always give a print out of the embryo(s) at ET to takeaway. I've got quite a selection now! :blush: it's worth an ask if your clinic don't do it automatically. Great news that you're not suffering any side effects. I've never travelled during treatment hun sorry, is it short haul or long?

Abydix- lucky no.3 for you I hope. Are you working or having time off through treatment?

Bumpsparkle- thank you, I spent my 1st 2 cycles overthinking things, stressing, feeling tired and anxious so I'm making a conscious effort to have a more positive attitude (having a 3.5wk break from work most definitely helps :) )

Bumpsparkle/Star- that's such a lovely thought that your embies are keeping each other company <3 

Plex/Morana/Beneath/Chimmi/Ostara /Cali how are you all doing today?

:dust: to all Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Emz* -- Sorry to hear about the down regging and the cyst! Not cool. Hope everything turns out good in the end.

*Jungleland* Yay!! Congrats on being PUPO! Love the picture of your embabies!!!! Hope this is it for you hun and you are carrying your baby/ies <3 Ive heard about keeping your feet warm too, get some flannel socks hehe

*Star* Great news on the number of frosties!!! 

*Psalm* Amazing fert report hun! That's awesome!! So excited for you.



*AFM* -- Sorry if I missed anyone.. I'm just swinging by before cooking dinner. Well, I had my other IUI this morning. I am back in another tww! The doctor tried to lift my spirits and told me the times she did see an iui work after a cancelled ivf it was with woman who are relatively young and it doesn't matter how many follies there are if they are good quality it could work. I appreciate her trying make me feel better, I just don't want to get my hopes up. I'll just take it how it comes. Whats meant to be will happen any way it's done. 

Around 2:30 today I started feeling my ovaries ache and laid down and took a nap and when I woke up I could barely move and now could barely walk.. It it possible to get OHSS even with only a few follicles since my meds were so high and doing an IUI? I've had IUI's before and never felt this way after one.


----------



## chimmi

This is it.. Day one of my buserelin injections..! Very nervous and excited to finally start our IVF..!
My mum is coming over in an hour to help me with the first one so fingers crossed it goes ok and I can do them myself from tomorrow.. 

Hope everyone else is ok and this is a lucky thread..! Xx


----------



## Madonna

Jungle, the flight is short haul just France to London, then a 5 hour drive to Cornwall! It is going through security I'm worried about. We're only going for 2 nights so travelling hand luggage only, and if I checked my bag in with the meds in I'd be worried about my bag going missing and having no meds in England. 

Good luck Chimmi!

Beneath, hope you're feeling a bit better today and it's not OHSS.


----------



## chimmi

Just done my first ever injection..! So glad it was ok, put some frozen peas on my belly first which numbed it and I didn't feel a thing! My mum was with me saying "go on just do it" and then she clapped when I had done it lol :) phew!!x


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- aw your mum is so cute! Your little ivf cheerleader! :happydance: great that you're finally getting started! 

Madonna- I'm sure you'll be fine through security, people must fly with this kind of stuff all the time, diabetics for example. Plus I dont think you could actually kill someone with an ivf needle :haha:

Beneath- thanks for your support, I reckon you can also consider yourself pupo :hugs: I was considered very very low risk of ohss due to the small number of follies so I would say it's also unlikely in your case but drink lots of water and as long as you're peeing frequently and in good amounts you wont be displaying the main symptoms. I hope the symptoms you had were just waking up too quickly from the nap and your body getting used to it. Either that or it had expended all it's energy fertilising the egg while you were asleep :thumbup: I'm praying it was the latter :hugs:

AFM- settling into the 2ww :coffee: keeping my feet warm, spending majority of the first 48hrs in bed, drink lots, eating well, meditating, being a b&b addict and thinking positive thoughts. My mums coming over today to watch a film and relax with me.


----------



## emz1200

Abydix - Hiya & welcome

Jungle - Love the pic it must be so nice to have that, glad to hear that you are taking it easy in your 2WW.

Beneath - Hope your feeling better soon 

AFM I'm off to the clinic tomorrow to have my cyst drained so fingers crossed we can get back on track for this cycle. I'm just worrying because it's pushed everything back by 2 weeks now so my EC & ET will be at the end of Nov, I work in accounts & we're not supposed to have month end off. My Manager can be a tad temperamental to say the least so I'm panicking a tad now.


----------



## star25

Sounds like your having a relaxing time jungle :)

Beneath, iui works and you have every chance of yours working too, a lady I know on here not long had her baby boy through iui with injectables, your sounding upbeat though which is good x

Chimmi, well done! I was so relieved when I done my first one, I was doing my other anti blood clotting one the other night and it is nasty, I was thinking to myself that a few weeks ago there would be no way I would be casually sat there injecting myself with that thing if ot wasnt for the ivf, it's funny how quickly you get used to it

Madonna, I would be worried too about losing meds! Glad to hear you are doing well though and no side effects 

Emz, glad your getting back on track after tomorrow's appointment, it cant be helped though, does your manager know about the ivf?


----------



## Plex

:hi: Im having a busy time at the moment so cant do personals im afraid - will try to catch up later :)

Just wanted to quickly update that i had my scan yesterday and its not looking too bad considering i have NO bloating/aches etc

I have 5 follicles that are 13/13.5mm, 2 follicles that are 10mm, a 9mm, 8.5mm and 2 follicles of 8mm. so 11 in total, less than last cycle, but hey, better than my first two so not all bad :thumbup: 

I still have 5 days of stimms to go so im hoping for some more improvement in that time, dont expect great things but its outta my hands - im just trying to go with the flow :D xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- thank you :hugs: I'm really feeling the love on here at the moment :) All the very best of luck for tomorrow, I really hope you can continue on with the cycle afterwards. Does your manager know about the treatment? Try not to be anxious about work, this is way more important and work will have to continue without you.

Star- I agree, injections very quickly become 2nd nature

Plex- that sounds like a reassuring progress report considering your lack of symptoms, great that you are going with the flow, one step at a time :) xxxx


----------



## star25

Sounds like scan when good plex and you still have 5 days of stimms so will have angled number of follicles :) 

Jungle, all the love is good for our lucky thread, lots of bfps soon! 

Afm, no phone call yet about remaining embryos, I'm not worried though as have our lucky 7 but saying that ill be calling after lunch if havent heard anything! 

Xx


----------



## Madonna

I received my letter from the Drs explaining that i need to carry 'needles (very small)' for medical reasons so hopefully all will be ok going through security!


----------



## star25

Bet you breathed a sigh of relief when you received your letter Madonna!

Ive got 1 more frozen embie today, yay!


----------



## Jungleland

Star- great news about your extra embryo! :happydance: 

Madonna- I'm certain that's all you'll need. The following is on Heathrow airport's website-

'Syringes that are needed for diabetics and other medical reasons will only be allowed in hand luggage if you can prove the medical necessity. You may wish to phone the airline in advance to find out what they require as proof of your medical condition.'


----------



## emz1200

Star - 8 frozen embies :cold: that's fab you must be so pleased.

My manager knows all about the IVF & is very supportive when we're just talking about things but when I start saying that I will need time off she goes all quiet. 
Hopefully I'll catch her on a good day & she'll be fine if not then tough cos as you've said Jungle this is more important than work.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all :hi: sorry for the lack of response yesterday. Just trying to take it easy and get myself mentally prepared for Sunday. Thank you all so much for all your kind wishes. You really are the best!! <3

Plex - scan numbers are looking good. Praying for your follies to grow in the next five days so you have a really good number for ER. 

Beneath - I consider you PUPO too! Hope you are feeling better after yesterday's funny turn. If you are worried, please call your clinic and let them know. As Jungle said, make sure you are getting plenty of rest and drink lots of water. 

Madonna - glad your letter arrived! You must have breathed a huge sigh of relief when it did. Our clinic says they do this all the time, getting letters for people. NY is a popular place for international travelers to come to have IVF, so they produce these letters like candy on Halloween. Hope you have a great time in England!

Star/Bump - congrats on the additional embie Star! You must be ecstatic. I love that your and Bumps's embies are sitting next to each other in the freezer!! :cold::cold:

Emz - I hope that all works out for you today at the clinic getting your cyst drained. Sorry that this seems so disheartening for you. As for work, you are entitled to sick days surely? If you have to take time off can you get a dr's note to do so? Your office surely cannot prevent you from taking sick days, especially if you have a note. Best of luck hun. You really don't want to be stressing about that while your cycle is going on. :hugs:

Chimmi - yay for your first injection being out of the way! It only gets easier from here! Hope you're feeling ok and best of luck for this cycle. 

Jungle - I love your PMA (positive mental attitude). It really is infectious! Keep it up lovely and I am hoping it rubs off on all of us!

Abydix - welcome! As you can see, this is a fabulous group of ladies. Wishing you all the best for your cycle!

AFM - not much to report. Anxiously awaiting the update call tomorrow. We don't get a call today because they don't want to disturb the embies too much (which I am very glad about). I booked in for acupuncture this afternoon and then for pre-transfer acupuncture on Saturday and post-transfer acupuncture on Sunday. It's expensive, but I want to do everything I can to be in the right frame of mind and to have my body totally prepared.

xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- That's good that she's supportive. My manager is a socially awkward bloke and he just sticks his fingers in his ears and goes 'la la la' and gives me whatever I ask for! Haha! :haha: At least you are able to give a certain amount of notice (which wouldn't be the case for someone who gets struck down with illness or an accident) at the 'end of the month' 

Psalm- I hope my positivity rubs off on everyone too, resulting in a lot of happy healthy mums-to-be :) it sounds like you're really getting yourself ready for being pupo hun. Good luck for tomorrow's call, I hope all of your embryos are developing textbook :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Morana

Well, I'm out.... OTD today and just got a call from the doctor, BFN.
We can, however, go for our second fresh cycle as soon as AF shows up. 
Good luck to everyone still doing their injections and PUPO! I'll be joining the injection crowd within a month, I guess
Sorry for the short post, I'm a bit upset rightnow... keyboard might get too wet


----------



## Jungleland

Aww Morana I'm so so sorry :hugs: but really good that you feel ready to jump straight back on the train and try again, we're all here for you hun, big hugs xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Chimmi* -- Yay on finally starting! Glad your injection went okay. Your mom sounds so cute! hehe

*Emz* -- Hope everything went well and you can get back on track! It's so hard to predict timing when doing IVF. I'm sure it will all work out.

*Plex* -- Glad your scan went well! That's a great number of follies. 

*Star* -- Yay for the extra embie!!!! 

*Psalm* -- Wishing you lots of luck hun! I'm sure your embies are doing perfectly.

*Morana* -- I am so so sorry! :hugs:


*AFM* -- Well, I woke up with a fever this morning. It's still like 100.1 at the moment so sorry if all my replies were short or if I missed anyone =( I was feeling like I had a cold coming on the past two days so it may be unrelated but my ovaries still ache when I cough, laugh, sit a certain way or sneeze! It may be because my body is aching because of the fever and I just feel my ovaries more. I am hoping it's not anything to worry about. Drinking lots and just resting today as I am off of work anyway.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies :) 

So sorry morana about the bfn, sending you huge, you have all our support and for when you tey again xxx

Beneath, hope you feel better soon, have you spoke to a Dr? You sound so poorly ;( xx

I think ive got a uti, well pretty sure as first time I had one was like this and ended up being really bad, does anyone know if it could be connected to ohss or just a coincidence? Cos they kept asking if I was peeing ok and was it not too strong? I'm still weeing ok and it's not too strong but bloody hurts in a uti way, typical as I have a wedding to go to this sat and can finally start to enjoy myself a bit!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> So sorry morana about the bfn, sending you huge, you have all our support and for when you tey again xxx
> 
> Beneath, hope you feel better soon, have you spoke to a Dr? You sound so poorly ;( xx
> 
> I think ive got a uti, well pretty sure as first time I had one was like this and ended up being really bad, does anyone know if it could be connected to ohss or just a coincidence? Cos they kept asking if I was peeing ok and was it not too strong? I'm still weeing ok and it's not too strong but bloody hurts in a uti way, typical as I have a wedding to go to this sat and can finally start to enjoy myself a bit!

I havent called, but maybe I should. I feel terrible!!

Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## chimmi

Does anyone know about the flu jab..? 
I know that pregnant women are supposed to be vaccinated but what about women having IVF..? Does anyone already know or I will ask my clinic when I go in next :) x


----------



## star25

I'm not sure chimmi about that, I suppose it wont hurt as they recommend it for pregnant women, I should do as recommended for carers but I always forget!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Morana - so sorry to hear that you are out this time. Sending you huge hugs :hugs: and hope that you feel better soon. Glad that you are feeling ready and raring to go again straight away. Onwards and upwards lady! You are strong. 

Beneath - definitely call a Dr. That really doesn't sound good at all. After ER we got this sheet with a bunch of info on it, and it said if you experience any sort of fever you should call them immediately. Praying for you hun and hoping that it's just a cold or something. Rest up lovely. 

Chimmi - not sure about IVF women, but you can get a special type of flu jab I understand if you are pregnant, so you may want to wait for that. 

Jungle - thanks lovely! I have to say, acupuncture was awesome this afternoon. Think I got a cheeky nap in during the time I was there. Made me feel a lot better.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Morana - so sorry to hear that you are out this time. Sending you huge hugs :hugs: and hope that you feel better soon. Glad that you are feeling ready and raring to go again straight away. Onwards and upwards lady! You are strong.
> 
> Beneath - definitely call a Dr. That really doesn't sound good at all. After ER we got this sheet with a bunch of info on it, and it said if you experience any sort of fever you should call them immediately. Praying for you hun and hoping that it's just a cold or something. Rest up lovely.
> 
> Chimmi - not sure about IVF women, but you can get a special type of flu jab I understand if you are pregnant, so you may want to wait for that.
> 
> Jungle - thanks lovely! I have to say, acupuncture was awesome this afternoon. Think I got a cheeky nap in during the time I was there. Made me feel a lot better.

Just woke up from my very long nap and the office is closed now.. ovaries still aching, still have a fever. If I feel this way in the morning I'll give them a call.


----------



## chimmi

How are you feeling today beneath..?x


----------



## chimmi

Just did my second injection completely on my own.. Same as yesterday but different side.. And it hurt?
It bled a bit when I took the needle out too..? Maybe I got a blood vessel or something.
Was so happy yesterday when I felt nothing at all.. It's put me off a bit :(


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all!

Beneath- how are you feeling today hun? It's definitely best to run your symptoms past the clinic first thing 

Star- have you had your uti diagnosed? I hope you're not on restrictive antibiotics for the wedding :(

Chimmi- I've not asked about the flu jab and the clinic has never suggested it but you make a good point. Getting a bit of blood at injection site is normal and happens occassionally (sometimes for no apparent reason) did you jab it in quick or push it in slow? The other thing is making sure you withdraw needle at same angle as what it went in at. One other thing is sometimes nicking the skin just to the left/right of the injection site a fraction of a second before you push it in due to nerves or a little shake

Psalm- good to hear your acupuncture went well, good luck for your day3 update this morning!

xxxx


----------



## star25

Dont worry chimmi, sometimes mine hurt and had a bit of blood, say if I wasnt steady enough andccame out a different angle, next one will probably be fine, it's just where its new xx

Jungle, I feel better this morning, bladder feels a bit full but for now I'll see how the morning goes, how are you feeling? When do you expect trigger to be out of system? Xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi ladies!

Beneath - hope you are feeling better hun. Let us know. 

Star - glad you are feeling a bit better. Hopefully it isn't a uti and your don't need antibiotics. Let us know how you get on. 

Jungle - how's today going for you? Hope you are happy and relaxed :winkwink:

Chimmi - don't worry about the blood. I had it a couple of times. Best thing to do is put pressure on the sight for a few minutes, I did it with an alcohol wipe and then if you need to put a plaster on it. Don't worry love!

AFM - got the call from the clinic. Scheduled for Sunday morning for the transfer. Go in at 10am and have the transfer at 10.30am. They didn't give me an update on the embies though like I was expecting. The nurse just said they don't want to disturb them. I am ok with that, but a little nervous. We have no idea what is happening with the embies at all. What happens if I get to Sunday and none of them survived to 5-days, but we could have implanted today at 3-day? Am I just being crazy :shrug: Did other people not get 3-day updates?


----------



## chimmi

Thanks I feel better about it now, and yes I was shaking a bit as I was very nervous!
Was just stinging as I was plunging the liquid in and stung after for a while.
Also I feel really crappy, feel drained and achey especially my legs, got a headache feel queasy every now and then, and just feel "weird" is this normal? :/


----------



## chimmi

THe reason they give pregnant women the flu jab is coz if you get the flu when pregnant it can cause birth defects etc.. So just thought not only for when pregnant but if one of us got hit with the flu whilst going through IVF It would cause problems surely..? I've never had flu but guaranteed it would be Sod's law and I will catch it from a patient next week..! (I'm a dental nurse and people come in with all sorts of nasty bugs)


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm- I'd say that's a little unusual, are you sure they aren't filming them? How do they know that they're all doing ok? It sounds rather strange to me but I guess every clinic is different. With a 100% fertilisation rate maybe they're really really confident that all will be ok? One thing to find comfort in is that they do this ALL the time! Every clinic is different but if they're confident then the best thing to do is go with the flow :)

Star- great news that you're feeling better :) I'm fine, I did a bit more today, did a food shop and visited my grandparents. It felt weird being more 'active' even though I know the embies are well protected, I don't want to do anything to harm them! It's 2dp2dt for me (so my embies should be turning to blastocysts overnight!!) and my only symptoms are those from the trigger/progesterone-

-sore boobs/nipples
-tiredness (despite sleeping 10hrs last night :blush: )
-slight dizziness when I stand up

...all of which I've experienced in previous cycles.

Still getting 2 lines when I POAS so the trigger is still in there, could be there til the start of next week but the line is very faint now so it's on it's way out :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- drinking LOADS of water while stimming really does help as you're more susceptible to dehydration so should help with headaches and drained feeling. I'd say feeling a bit weird is normal but if you have concerns, a quick call to the clinic for reassurance wouldn't be a bad thing. When's your progress scan? Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Jungleland said:


> Chimmi- drinking LOADS of water while stimming really does help as you're more susceptible to dehydration so should help with headaches and drained feeling. I'd say feeling a bit weird is normal but if you have concerns, a quick call to the clinic for reassurance wouldn't be a bad thing. When's your progress scan? Xxxx

I've been drinking at least 2.5 litres a day since last week so it's not that. 
I'm only on day 2 of down reg injections and my first scan is 2 weeks today..! :( feel like poop! ( I feel like I did when I had my MMR jab a few months ago..)


----------



## star25

I felt like that chimmi after a few days and had to have afternoon naps, just felt headachy and drained and only bed helped, it felt better nearer the end of stimms, hope you feel better soon 

I feel better today ladies so dont know why I felt funny last night, maybe just something to do with af 

I'm so excited for you 2ww ladies! 

Psalm I havent heard them not checking on day 3 but every clinic is different and when I spoke to embryologist after ec I was saying so now as im a freeze all they have to get to day 5 so have I got less chance? And she said no as they dont do many day 3 transfers anyway and like to get them to day 5 so dont worry, theyre in good hands and you will soon be pupo!


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- sorry I forgot you were down-regging and not stimming yet, I'd say it's definitely worth a call to see if they're normal side effects, especially if you've got to do it for a number of weeks :hugs:

Star/Psalm- I believe it's definitely the case that if an embryo doesn't make it to day5 in the lab it wouldn't have made it to day5 in the uterus either (one of the reasons why ive always hankered after a 5day transfer!!) Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Then other thing is I'm STARVING..! Been trying to lose weight the past few weeks which has worked but now I am SO hungry :( going to gain wait like mad if I Give in! :'(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks ladies. I am sure they know what they are doing. I just felt like I was cheated out of a progress report and we have a lot of decisions to make about transfer, and don't have any information to go on today to see how things are doing. I agree that they like them to get to day 5 (if possible) because they think it is a better indicator of whether they will ultimately end in a successful pregnancy, but that certainly isn't true for everyone. For some, they just want to get them back into the body as quickly as possible to let "nature" take over. I am staying positive and hoping that we still have a good number come Sunday. 

Chimmi - I agree with Jungle. Drink lots of water. That helped me with my headaches at the beginning. I also think it's your body getting used to all the medication you are putting inside, even if it's the down reg and not the stimms. As Jungle said, give the clinic a call if you are concerned or any symptoms seems really odd. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- I'm the same in the 2ww, don't know if it's just cos I'm off work and keeping myself occupied but I'm snacking constantly! So making sure I'm eating fruit and lots of leafy green veg like kale with meals. But they dont taste as good as crisps! Haha! 

Psalm- what decisions have you got to make about sunday hun? How many embryos to transfer? What is your clinics policy? xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks for asking how I'm feeling, girls. Fever is gone, but ovaries are still achy. Definitely not as bad as yesterday and I'm not walking hunched over anymore, so that's good! They should be better by tomorrow.

Hope you ladies are doing well!! <3


----------



## Jungleland

Great to hear it Beneath :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on a little while, everyone is at different stages now! Chimmi, did we used to hang out in a thread a while back and by a while I mean months? :)

All the best for upcoming transfers and emby reports - I loved getting those calls, I'm a control freak and not knowing what my "babies" as I called them (closest we've come, huh?) were doing, I didn't like so much. 

We had our ET on October 23rd, and it didn't work. I was bad, and tested at 8dp5dt, I knew I shouldn't have but in a way seeing that BFN there made the phone call easier? Well, the news was already digested and I'd cried for 24 hours so I had not many tears left. I've been OK this week, was positive, but today I don't have much to do and I feel like I have no friends and everyone has babies and a life and I'm just this loser in the corner! Sorry to be negative, but just the way I feel today. Sure tomorrow will be better.

We are going for FET round two, I'm back on the oestrogen train bound for headache town, and our transfer date is Nov 28 which feels like a million years away. It'll come, I know. PLEASE let this be the one!

It seems so wrong that to have to fight for so long and so hard, all of us just can't get what we want after all of this... x


----------



## Psalm23v6

Tuesday - sending you lots and lots of :hug::hug: So sorry that this try didn't work and cry and rant all you want. You are allowed to feel the way you do. The difficulty for all of us in conceiving is immeasurable and it does hurt when all you see are babies around you. Sending you millions of :dust::dust: for the next round and hope this will be the one for you! 

Beneath - glad you are feeling better hun! Hope you can have some rest over the weekend. Watch some movies under a warm comforter (it's going to be cold this weekend in NY) and get your DH to take good care of you. :hugs:

Jungle - yes, mostly we need to decide how many to transfer. Our Dr. said if they get to day 5 and are good quality he recommends for my age only to transfer 1. Which I understand and my DH has decided is the gospel truth now. Thing is, what if one is slightly lagging behind or abnormal or something? Or all we are left with on Sunday is 1 or 2 out of the 6 (since I didn't get an update today I have no idea)? Those facts might change our Dr's mind (and DH's) but we won't have very long to decide since we don't get told anything until Sunday. And I know I am probably freaking out about nothing, but I really do like to have all the information in front of me and not feel rushed into a decision. I am moving to be with my husband at the end of this month and so this really is our 1 shot in the US (at least for now) and even if we have one or more frosties, we would have to travel back to the US to do a FET and it puts a lot of pressure on it working if we have to do all that traveling. 

Sorry for the epic paragraph. Just needed to get some of that out. xoxo


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just done that annoying thing where you lose your whole message for no reason!!!!!!!

Hope everybody is doing ok? Glad beneath is better and things are moving forward for people xxxx


I'm embracing the pupo! Last time I was a stress mess. I had the summer off work but this time I'm finding it easier being back into normal routine. 

Time is flying. I'm 5 days past 5 day transfer. 

Symptom spotting of course. 

Increased hunger, increase trips to the toilet mainly throughout the night, bloating and mild cramping and aches. I'm still taking lots of eastrogen as well as progesterone and steriods as it took a lot to get my lining ready. My fet was done on cd 34. The drugs could be providing me with the symptoms. 


Always quietly lurking on here and catching up!


----------



## chimmi

Tuesday yes I think we did! Hello again :) sorry last time didn't work but fingers crossed your FET wil :) November 28th will be here SO quick trust me! Can't believe I'm on day 3 of down reg already (we've waited three months to start this and now we have it's like a dream!)
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Plex

Hiya - really sorry ive not been able to spend much time on here recently due to home and work commitments :( Miss chatting properly instead of just posting and running :(

Im at work till my colllection but wanted to update - 

Second scan was surprisingly much better than first, still dont feel bloated :shrug: feel quite sick though :(

i have 10 follicle between 12-17mm and 4 at 7/8mm. Collection will be on Wednesday. I have another scan on monday.

:hugs: to everyone.

:happydance: to all that are PUPO!!!!! :happydance:

Good luck to all that are going for collection and or are waiting for a fert report :hugs: Praying things go well for us all!!! 


xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Tuesdaysbaby- so sorry that your last FET didn't work out :hugs: I must admit I test in advance too, for my 2nd BFN it was much easier to know the result in advance of the phone call. Tomorrow WILL be better and you're certainly not a loser :hugs: Have your clinic suggested an endometrial scratch before your next FET? Or have you already had it? Good luck!

Psalm- I know how you feel hun, there's always that decision to make on the day of transfer, maybe if you explain your living circumstances they'll take them into account? Try not to spend today worrying hun. Did you get clarity on whether or not you could Skype your hubby during ET?

Lazydaisys- great news that you're embracing the pupo! It's actually much easier to be happy and positive than anxious and negative isn't it! I'm fully committed to being stress free during this 2ww. Your embryo should be finishing implantation round about now which would explain the cramps/aches , fingers crossed! :dust:

Chimmi- was today's injection better than yesterdays? 
Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Plex- great news! :) xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Jungle, yes much better today! Was back to the side I did it on the first day. My friend said when she did hers years ago she had a good side and a bad side (bad side is the side with which she writes with) and so is mine.. Weird. But she said to think of it as giving both ovaries the same amount of medication, so I will have to grin and bear both sides :/ haha xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Chimmi :) and thank you!

Thanks Jungle, no, they didn't suggest that - I'll have to look up what it is exactly, we're just doing the same protocol as last time, estrogen tablets, blood test, and then 5 day transfer 5 days later, I had a bad day today, pretty negative and down on life in general, I'm sure I'll have these days again, but man, they're hard!

Good luck to all who are PUPO, and those with EC coming up. I got pretty bad bloating through stims and after EC, hence the OHSS and freeze all I guess. I remember feeling like I was carrying a sack of potatoes. I was walking so slowly at work people asked if I was ok...!

Anyone who can go through this is amazing x


----------



## Jungleland

chimmi said:


> Jungle, yes much better today! Was back to the side I did it on the first day. My friend said when she did hers years ago she had a good side and a bad side (bad side is the side with which she writes with) and so is mine.. Weird. But she said to think of it as giving both ovaries the same amount of medication, so I will have to grin and bear both sides :/ haha xx

Great stuff!
Funnily enough I had a 'bad side' during my 2nd cycle! It was my left side. But my OH did all my injections so it was the right side as he stood opposite me (and he's righthanded). But both sides were pretty even during my 1st and 3rd cycles.
During my 2nd cycle I got some spots of blood and also some visible bruising so the injections all around the area hurt like hell, but I used the same rationale that both ovaries needed equal meds!so just gritted my teeth and considered physical violence against my OH while he was holding the needle! Haha! :haha: Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi Chimmi :) and thank you!
> 
> Thanks Jungle, no, they didn't suggest that - I'll have to look up what it is exactly, we're just doing the same protocol as last time, estrogen tablets, blood test, and then 5 day transfer 5 days later, I had a bad day today, pretty negative and down on life in general, I'm sure I'll have these days again, but man, they're hard!
> 
> Good luck to all who are PUPO, and those with EC coming up. I got pretty bad bloating through stims and after EC, hence the OHSS and freeze all I guess. I remember feeling like I was carrying a sack of potatoes. I was walking so slowly at work people asked if I was ok...!
> 
> Anyone who can go through this is amazing x

The endometrial scratch is an emerging technique which is supposed to increase chances of implantation. I had it for this cycle and we're hoping it helps us get our bfp. You'd need to have it on approx day21 of the cycle before your FET. Some stuides have shown between 20-40% extra chance of pregnancy as a result. Our clinic charges £144 and offers it to anyone who's had 2 failed cycles. Give it a google xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks Jungle, I will call my clinic tomorrow and ask. Anything to get me that BFP! x How are you feeling? With a 2 day transfer, do they make you wait until 13dp2dt to test? Do you do a blood test, or a HPT? X


----------



## Jungleland

I'll be 12dp2dt when my official test day comes round. It's a blood test at clinic in the morning and lunchtime phonecall for results, but I'm testing daily so will have a good idea beforehand from hpt. I'm feeling good, quite normal at the mo. I hope your day got better hun xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck for tomorrow Psalm, I'll be thinking about you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks so much :)

Exactly the same as here then, I actually think testing beforehand was the best thing for me, though I shouldn't have really done it, I still would have been devastated either way so almost better to have that personal time to digest.

I am so hopeful for you! Will keep you in my thoughts. x


----------



## Jungleland

tuesdaysbaby said:


> I still would have been devastated either way so almost better to have that personal time to digest.

I 100% agree.
Thank you hun xxxx


----------



## Plex

Am hopfully going to get to do some personals today lol

Just wanted to comment that i always test my trigger out then up to and including test day as its good to be prepared for either outcome - think its a def a two edged sword tho, with all the heartache a negative brings or even a positive then negative.

Not sure what ill do this time though lol 

xx


----------



## Plex

Lazy - Congratulations on being PUPO!! Will u test early as well? xx

Jungle - how u getting on with the visualisation type techniquies uve been doing? Hope ur getting on ok? xx

Star - cant remember if ive said but its great u have another frostie :) How are ur symptoms of ohss now? Have u finished the extra injections yet? xx

Beneath - How are u feeling now hun? Hope ur doing better? xx

Chimmi - How are u getting on with the injections now? better hope xx

Tuesday - Sorry about ur neg hun :hugs: Do u think u'll be going for the scratch next time? Ive heard that it increases chances by a lot :) Its great that u have a fet transfer date already and its not far away - how are ur headaches? xx

Psalm - Is ur transfer today hun? If so best of luck for it all to go smoothly :) Did they ever give u a call back about progress - i was wondering how many u have/will transfer. Hopefully all ur embies are still going strong enough for some to be frozen xx

Ive only gone so far back so appologies if ive missed anyone out - really hope u are all well xxx


----------



## chimmi

Plex injections are going better thanks, I'm taking more time to do them and not so nervous/shaky about it haha! 
Making me feel not so good though.. Hope it's worth it.!x


----------



## star25

.,Just a quick update as working,

Plex, feeling fine now thank u, all injectons finished at last! 

A nearly over so getting back to normal, scratch booked for 25th Nov, dreading it again lol

Hope your all well, had a quick read through and all looks well :)
Catch up later xx


----------



## Plex

Chimmi - The things we do for a baby lol 

Glad ur getting more confident with those injections! It really does make a difference :)

I find im getting worse at my injections, really REALLY hurt myself last night :( its best not to think about it and just do it :pop: xx


----------



## Plex

Star - thank god no more injections for u!:) have u managed to shake the wonderful support stockings too? Its great u have ur next scratch already booked in, will u be doing fet before or after christmas? xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks Plex, I'm getting on great! Having a 2dt means the wait is soooo much longer but doing the hpt every morning and progesterone twice a day means there's always something productive to do. I like to know what 'should' be happening and my embryos are hatching and getting ready to implant right about now I think :)

Not long to go for your injections now hun so I hope you don't hurt yourself again xxxx


----------



## star25

Plex, I ditched the stockings on last day of injectons lol, think I heard Dr say something about 10 day's but they were making me itch and driving me nuts! 
My fet will be after Xmas now as although clinic is open the lab closes for 2 weeks over Xmas so I'll have to wait, nurse appointment 16th dec so have things planned which is better xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all!

Thanks for the good wishes. I just got a call that my transfer has been moved to tomorrow (Day 6). There are 4 early blasts that are developing ok and so they want to give them one more day. One blast seems to be developing abnormally so that one likely won't make it and we have one morula (so a little further behind). The person I spoke with at the clinic said she is hopeful I will have at least one available for transfer tomorrow, but they will call me by 9.15am tomorrow to let me know. I slept horribly last night ladies worrying about today's transfer and so now I will probably have another day of that! Oh well. It's Sunday, so at least I can take naps in the afternoon or something. 

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Plex - you must be nearly finished with your injections right? Sorry you hurt yourself yesterday. I think we all have swings and roundabouts with how good we are at doing them! 

Jungle - glad you are keeping positive. I am trying to have that wash over me as much as possible. 

Star - the image of you in the stockings just made me LOL :haha: Glad you are feeling better and don't have to wear them anymore. Sorry to hear your FET was pushed to January but at least you can enjoy the Christmas parties now! 

Chimmi - hope that you feel better hun. Are you getting bad side effects? 

Tuesday - I echo what others have said. Hopefully you can get the scratch to aid implantation. We weren't offered it either, but since this is our first ever IVF I think they try to do the least amount of things and then see what happens. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Plex

Jungle - Its good to have something to do in the tww for sure, i wish i cud stop the injections but i have to take 2 clexane inections and a lubion injection every day :( so it only gets worse! I have the 2 clexane injections as the pharmacy screwed up and gave me 20mg instead of 40mg :grr: 

Im so pleased things are going well and u feel good hun :hugs: what tests are u using every morning? I have a ton of internet cheapies left from previous cycles so may use them up - not sure though lol xx

Star - Seriously dont blame u about the stockings!! My mum had an op recently and had to wear them 23hrs outta the day afterwards :( they were too much of a pain to put on let alone take off. Bet ur glad not to be bothering with them tho! 

Its also great that u have an appointment this month then next month then before u know it ur fet will be here :hugs: xx

Psalm - Glad u finally got the call hun! It sounds positive that 4 are progressing really well :) Have u decided if u'll put one or two back? I really hope u sleep well tonight but like u said u can catch up on lost sleep after transfer :) xx

Afm- talking of transfers i was thinking along the lines of transferring 2 (god willing we get that option) as last time we put back one day 5 AB blast and got nothing. the other transfer we had was one grade 2, 8cell on day 2 i think and got a chemical. I feel this is the only way to maximise our chances - anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Plex said:


> Jungle - Its good to have something to do in the tww for sure, i wish i cud stop the injections but i have to take 2 clexane inections and a lubion injection every day :( so it only gets worse! I have the 2 clexane injections as the pharmacy screwed up and gave me 20mg instead of 40mg :grr:
> 
> Im so pleased things are going well and u feel good hun :hugs: what tests are u using every morning? I have a ton of internet cheapies left from previous cycles so may use them up - not sure though lol xx
> 
> Star - Seriously dont blame u about the stockings!! My mum had an op recently and had to wear them 23hrs outta the day afterwards :( they were too much of a pain to put on let alone take off. Bet ur glad not to be bothering with them tho!
> 
> Its also great that u have an appointment this month then next month then before u know it ur fet will be here :hugs: xx
> 
> Psalm - Glad u finally got the call hun! It sounds positive that 4 are progressing really well :) Have u decided if u'll put one or two back? I really hope u sleep well tonight but like u said u can catch up on lost sleep after transfer :) xx
> 
> Afm- talking of transfers i was thinking along the lines of transferring 2 (god willing we get that option) as last time we put back one day 5 AB blast and got nothing. the other transfer we had was one grade 2, 8cell on day 2 i think and got a chemical. I feel this is the only way to maximise our chances - anyone have any thoughts on this?

Plex - this is EXACTLY how I feel. I have done a lot of research on this and really do believe that putting two back is the way to go. I also have two friends who are both pregnant with one baby who had two put back and they both say that they don't think they would have been without putting the two. My clinic and my Dr. was adamant that with my age etc. that we only need to put back one, but after hearing the report today and the woman who called me saying "we hope we have at least one for transfer" makes me think that they might back track a bit and let us go for two. My DH really doesn't think 2 is a good idea - he is afraid of them both taking and then of course also splitting and us ending up with 4. I was trying to explain the ridiculously unlikely chance of that happening but his mind is wandering off. What have your clinic said to you?


----------



## beneathmywing

*tuesdaysbaby* -- Hey, girl!! I'm sorry to hear your ET wasn't successful, neither was mine =( Attempted to do another fresh and that turned into an IUI because of poor response to meds. UGH. It's absolutely normal to feel how you feel. I felt the same way and still do some days. This is so so so hard, but we just have to believe that we will get there. Praying your FET brings you your bfp!!!! 

*Lazydaisys* -- Your symptoms sound promising! I am keeping my fx for you real tight!

*Plex* -- I am finally back to normal! Thanks so much for asking. Ovary pain sucks!!!! Sorry to hear your injections have been painful =(

*Psalm* -- Good luck, hun! I know how hard waiting for those calls are. Hope everything ends up perfectly :hugs:


*AFM* -- Not much to update on. I feel a lot better than I have been the past few days. I'm abnormally calm about this cycle.. don't know why. I don't have much hope on getting a bfp mainly because I don't want to go through heartbreak again. I have a new RE consult on December 8th and waiting for my records from my doctor now to come in. Feel good to know I have that appointment ready for me!


----------



## Plex

Psalm - Ive already asked my clinic about putting two back, (last cycle) and my re agreed as we had already had a unsuccessful transfer of one embie. We were going to transfer 2 last time but none of our fresh fertilized so we transferd our only frozen embie. Which was neg. Im lucky as hubby is of the mind that its my body, my choice and he will support me in my choice - makes it difficult though as i like to talk these things through - pros and cons and all that.

It scares me the possibility of higher order multiples but i know thats rare. I suppose its a chance we take :shrug: I would ask again 2moro and see how u feel then, it could be that u have all four still doing really well so may be easier to decide. The way to look at is, dont rule anything out in this game :hugs: hope u both make a decision thats right for u hun and that if u feel strongly 2 is right for u ur hubby listens , easier said than done though i know :hugs: xx



BMW - So glad ur doing better now :D Its good to have something to look forward to just in case. Hopfully the appointment wont be needed and this will be a lucky cycle :hugs: Are u keeping busy this tww? xx


----------



## star25

Psalm that sounds positive about your embies, sorry you have to wait another night tho, they left a few of mine til day 6 and 1 more made it so it's worth the extra wait 

Plex, I get confused with grading and dont really understand it, the clinic said to me mine were grades 3s and 4s and some were ab bb and bc ( I think) but dont know how many of each, my clinic likes to put 1 bk but I wouldnt mind 2 to maximize chances but then I would worry about a twin pregnancy being riskier and less chance of a healthy outcome, hard choice! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Psalm - Ive already asked my clinic about putting two back, (last cycle) and my re agreed as we had already had a unsuccessful transfer of one embie. We were going to transfer 2 last time but none of our fresh fertilized so we transferd our only frozen embie. Which was neg. Im lucky as hubby is of the mind that its my body, my choice and he will support me in my choice - makes it difficult though as i like to talk these things through - pros and cons and all that.
> 
> It scares me the possibility of higher order multiples but i know thats rare. I suppose its a chance we take :shrug: I would ask again 2moro and see how u feel then, it could be that u have all four still doing really well so may be easier to decide. The way to look at is, dont rule anything out in this game :hugs: hope u both make a decision thats right for u hun and that if u feel strongly 2 is right for u ur hubby listens , easier said than done though i know :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> BMW - So glad ur doing better now :D Its good to have something to look forward to just in case. Hopfully the appointment wont be needed and this will be a lucky cycle :hugs: Are u keeping busy this tww? xx


Thanks, hun! Just working as much as I can, because my job keeps me pretty occupied. lol


----------



## Jungleland

Psalm- a big positive is the later they leave your transer the shorter your 2ww is! And they wouldnt keep them going if they weren't confident that they would benefit from it so try not to worry hun. The multiple embryos question was easy for us because it's highly unlikely one of ours is good enough to keep developing, however if they are 2 top grade hatching blasts you'd have to be very much prepared for twins (or more) as you'd have a high chance of them both implanting. Good luck for tomorrow!


Plex- I don't envy you having to stay with the injections hun! :hugs: although I hope it's all worth it for you this time. I've got enough internet cheapies to do 1 a day til OTD. I think your clinic might recommend 2 embryos to transfer this time (fingers crossed you're in the position to decide)


Beneath- I'm glad youre feeling a bit better love. Being calm is as good as being positive xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Just a quick update as I've had a hectic weekend and I now need some sleep to recover! I had no problems at all flying with needles. At security both ways they gave them a cursory glance but didn't even ask for the Drs letter, and it didn't cause any problems going through the scanner. Just thought I'd update in case anyone else will be flying whilst on meds.

Psalm, good luck tomorrow! I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Jungleland

Great news Madonna! I hope you enjoyed your trip! Xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

Jungle- I think our embies are the same age right now. :dance: Are yours day 6 right now? My OTD is Nov 17! How are you feeling?

Plex- My 2 cents..do 2! I really think it maximizes your chances, but everyone has to do what makes them comfortable. It is a big decision. :hugs:

Beneath- Crossing it all for you!! Hoping this IUI will bring you a surprise BFP!

Everyone else- Feeling very tired and getting ready for a nap! I'm so behind on personals. Hope you are all doing well!!!

AFM- I had my transfer yesterday (sat)! We transferred two grade 1 embryos. :dance: Transfer went smoothly! I'm very optimistic and excited...hope I don't get my heart broken. OTD is Nov 17.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Cali - yay for being PUPO!! Enjoy this week until OTD. You, me and Jungle will all be in this wait together!

Madonna, Plex, Jungle, Beneath, Star - thanks so much for the wishes! Nervous but excited about tomorrow. Just want to get the embie (or embies) back into me. :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

cali_kt said:


> Jungle- I think our embies are the same age right now. :dance: Are yours day 6 right now? My OTD is Nov 17! How are you feeling?
> 
> Plex- My 2 cents..do 2! I really think it maximizes your chances, but everyone has to do what makes them comfortable. It is a big decision. :hugs:
> 
> Beneath- Crossing it all for you!! Hoping this IUI will bring you a surprise BFP!
> 
> Everyone else- Feeling very tired and getting ready for a nap! I'm so behind on personals. Hope you are all doing well!!!
> 
> AFM- I had my transfer yesterday (sat)! We transferred two grade 1 embryos. :dance: Transfer went smoothly! I'm very optimistic and excited...hope I don't get my heart broken. OTD is Nov 17.


Thank, you hun. Congrats on being PUPO! Those embies look so beautiful!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Madonna said:


> Just a quick update as I've had a hectic weekend and I now need some sleep to recover! I had no problems at all flying with needles. At security both ways they gave them a cursory glance but didn't even ask for the Drs letter, and it didn't cause any problems going through the scanner. Just thought I'd update in case anyone else will be flying whilst on meds.
> 
> Psalm, good luck tomorrow! I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Glad to hear you had no problems flying with the needles!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Cali- yes! I'm 5dp2dt today so my embies are day7 today just like yours :happydance: congratulations on being pupo! We have the same OTD too :) your blasts look amazing, such a clear photo! The very best of luck to you, let's hope 17th November is a good news day :)

AFM- not sure if it's my imagination but I've felt some twinges in the last 12hrs and I'm soooo tired. I'm literally sleeping at least 10hrs every night! Come on embies, get yourselves implanted! Xxxx


----------



## star25

Cali what a beautiful photo, can't wait for you all to get your bfps, this thread is so exciting, glad you have each other for the 2ww. xx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Wow that was a fun weekend of not being aloud to do anything as I had my cyst drained on Friday. All went well & I have got to go back for another scan on Friday & fingers crossed we can finally start stimming. 

I will try & catch up on how everyone is doing in a bit x


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks a million for sticking with us and cheerleading us on Star! :friends: you're amazing!

Emz- great news that your cyst has been successfully drained. Good luck for your scan on friday! Onwards to stimming! :happydance:

Xxxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

emz1200 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Wow that was a fun weekend of not being aloud to do anything as I had my cyst drained on Friday. All went well & I have got to go back for another scan on Friday & fingers crossed we can finally start stimming.
> 
> I will try & catch up on how everyone is doing in a bit x

Glad to hear all went well!! Good luck on Friday. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hope you can start stimming this week emz and your feeling better after Friday xx

Your welcome jungle, I'm rooting for you all, this is going to be a thread full of bfps soon xx


----------



## cali_kt

Psalm- Hope your transfer went well!!! :dance: 

Jungle- I love that we are cycle buddies..to the day. I am so super bloated! I'm having some twinges. No real cramping, but twinges. Last time I had cramping. So now I'm worried that I am not cramping enough.:dohh: This waiting game is crazy.

Emz- Good luck friday at your scan! Hope you get to start stimming soon!:happydance:

Star- Thank you for all the encouragment!! :hugs:

AFM- Day 2p5dt. Already going crazy!! This wait is shorter than a normal wait for normal people that get pregnant DTD, but it is much harder!! I keep thinking I have a symptom, but it could also be a progesterone side effect!


----------



## Psalm23v6

:hi: everyone!

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I am now officially PUPO! We got the call this morning and there were only 2 embryos left out of the 4 that were developing, so the embryologist recommended transferring them both. They are of "fair" quality she said, so better to transfer both. There was a relatively stressful moment where I was lying on the bed texting my DH and letting him know the news and telling him to call me. He didn't call for what felt like forever and I was like no way is the ET happening without me hearing from him first that he is ok with the decision. 

All was fine and then I headed off for post-transfer acupuncture. That was so relaxing! I wish the sessions lasted longer than 40 minutes or so . Now onto the long wait to OTD which is November 20 (seems like a very long time)! 

So glad to be sharing this wait with Jungle, Cali, Lazy and Beneath!! :dust: to us all. 

Madonna - let us know how you are getting on!

Emz - glad that they drained the cyst and you are starting soon. You must be so relieved. 

Star - thanks for being our cheerleader as Jungle said - and Bumpsparkle!

Hope you are doing better Tuesday. Glad you have something to focus on with November 28th - it's only a couple weeks away!

xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes. I am now officially PUPO! We got the call this morning and there were only 2 embryos left out of the 4 that were developing, so the embryologist recommended transferring them both. They are of "fair" quality she said, so better to transfer both. There was a relatively stressful moment where I was lying on the bed texting my DH and letting him know the news and telling him to call me. He didn't call for what felt like forever and I was like no way is the ET happening without me hearing from him first that he is ok with the decision.
> 
> All was fine and then I headed off for post-transfer acupuncture. That was so relaxing! I wish the sessions lasted longer than 40 minutes or so . Now onto the long wait to OTD which is November 20 (seems like a very long time)!
> 
> So glad to be sharing this wait with Jungle, Cali, Lazy and Beneath!! :dust: to us all.
> 
> Madonna - let us know how you are getting on!
> 
> Emz - glad that they drained the cyst and you are starting soon. You must be so relieved.
> 
> Star - thanks for being our cheerleader as Jungle said - and Bumpsparkle!
> 
> Hope you are doing better Tuesday. Glad you have something to focus on with November 28th - it's only a couple weeks away!
> 
> xoxo


Yay!! Congrats on being Pupo hun!!! :dance:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks lovely!! Can't believe it is finally here. This is the closest I have ever been to being pregnant for real, so I am trying to enjoy it. How are you feeling? Did you do back-to-back IUI or just the one time?

Acupuncturist said to eat pineapple for 5 days, so my FIL went out and bought 5 pineapples! Now to have some for my after dinner snack! :haha:


----------



## cali_kt

Woohoo!! Congrats on being PUPO! :dance::yipee::wohoo: Sounds like your transfer went well. I love acupuncture too! Very relaxing! As for pineapple, eat the core! It contains something called Bromelaine (sp?) and it aids with implantation. The way I did it last time and this time is to slice the pineapple in 5 whole slices. I eat on transfer days and the following 4. All you need is the core, but because it is my favorite fruit.. I eat the whole slice!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thanks lovely!! Can't believe it is finally here. This is the closest I have ever been to being pregnant for real, so I am trying to enjoy it. How are you feeling? Did you do back-to-back IUI or just the one time?
> 
> Acupuncturist said to eat pineapple for 5 days, so my FIL went out and bought 5 pineapples! Now to have some for my after dinner snack! :haha:

Enjoy it, hun! 

I'm feeling okay. The doctor said I can take my progesterone, that it wouldn't hurt. So since I had already filled and paid for it, I am taking it and I am feeling fine besides being extremelyyyyyy tired. I take like two naps a day and go to bed at 10 anyway! lol I am using the crinone and it is really irritating me this take as well. Not fun at all. I ended up doing a back to back iui.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Cali - yes! I ate the whole thing too, including the core. I have heard the pineapple thing before so willing to give it a shot. Anything that can help out!

Beneath - glad you are taking the progesterone, it could only be of benefit to you. Is it the injection or suppositories or gel? I have the vaginal suppositories. They are fine but are messy :blush: Sorry to hear it is causing you some issues. I really think it affects everyone so differently. I definitely get tired from mine - it says "causes extreme drowsiness in some women" on the label!!


----------



## chimmi

Did anyone else have bad symptoms while doing down reg..? I'm literally exhausted (falling asleep in front of TV at 7pm) and last night went to bed at 9.15 woke at 10.30 drenched in sweat!! It was horrible, the sheets were soaked (I had already stripped off my pjamas as I was hot before going to bed) my hubby came up to go to bed at 10.30 and said it was freezing in the bedroom..! I said if he shuts the windows I will literally kill him(!)
What is this stuff doing to me..?! :/


----------



## Jungleland

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling tired from the progesterone, I'm sleeping all the time! Mine are the pessaries which turn into a creamy mess when they melt and the body expels the remains when it's had enough 

Cali- I would say I've experienced twinges rather than cramping too, but also a little constipated so it could be a symptom of that instead...

Psalm- great news you are now pupo! And like me you are 'all in' on this cycle with no frosties, I think it piles on the extra pressure not having an 'insurance policy' but I guess I've been here 3 times now so I'm used to it. How do you feel about it? Your OTD is 3days after mine and cali's so not too long :)

Beneath- how do you feel hun? How many dpIUI are you? Xxxx
Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Aw Chimmi, you're having a hard time with it aren't you! I never downregged so I've never had these symptoms but just wanted to give you a big hug :hugs: xxxx


----------



## emz1200

Chimmi - I'm down regging at the moment but I haven't had that bad side effects from it really. I was really moody & knackered when I first started but it all seems to have calmed down. What are you taking to down reg, I'm on nasal spray.

Cali & Jungle - I have my fingers crossed for you both 

AFM I'm back to normal after Friday's little op & just want to be able to get on with this cycle but I just have this feeling that when I go Friday for my scan that there will be something else wrong.


----------



## Madonna

Psalm, congrats on being PUPO! I'm doing fine thanks. On day 11 of down regging now so waiting for AF to show in a few days then I should be able to start stims, fingers crossed! I have a scan booked for Thursday morning if AF has started by then, if not it will be postponed slightly.

Chimmi, really sorry to hear you're feeling like that. I haven't had any side effects that I've really noticed. I am tired but no more than usual. I hope the lack of side effects doesn't mean my body isn't reacting properly to the drugs, although the nurse did say I shouldn't really experience side effects from the Buserelin. I hope you start to feel better soon! If you're worried, maybe call your clinic to check everything is ok.


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies! Wow! This thread moves so quickly - I go away for a few days and miss loads! Lol. I promise I have read everything, but didn't take notes, and don't remember enough for personals! I'll try to keep up better!

Congrats to everyone who is PUPO and massive hugs to everyone who hasn't had as good news as they'd hoped for. I'm sorry your cycle was changed to an iui, BMW (can't remember whether I've said that already), but I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Chimmi, I feel your pain! I am on day 13 of down reg, day 12 of buserilin and I feel awful! I feel like I could fall asleep standing up, but as soon as my head hits the pillow.... Nothing. And then when I do finally get to sleep, I wake up a couple of hours later and struggle to get back to sleep! I haven't had much trouble with night sweats, but I have had a constant headache for over a week! My baseline scan is on Thursday and I can't wait to start taking the estrogen tablets after that! I didn't have to do the down reg bit for my fresh cycle and I'm not enjoying it at all this time! Lol. Hang in there, Hun! If you're worried, call your clinic, but if think feeling rotten during down reg is pretty normal. I can't remember who said this, but it made sense to me - when women go into menopause naturally, it happens over a number of years and your hormone levels change fairly gradually. Down reg takes a perfectly healthy, hormonally balanced woman and shoves her into menopause in the space of a couple of weeks! I hope you feel better soon, Hun x

Hope everyone else is feeling well and not having too tough a time of it!!


----------



## chimmi

Haha yeah I'm not worried the nurse said it would be like the menopause, maybe it's my age and coz everything else is ok with me (hormones/eggs etc) that's why it's worse..? I dunno :/
I'm injecting (didn't know you could use a nasal spray?)
I'm used to the injections now day 6 and I'm a pro! 
Hope everyone else is ok :) xx


----------



## emz1200

Chimmi - Yes there is nasal spray & it's horrible I would much rather inject as I have to do 2 sprays twice a day & the stuff tastes like antiseptic, I've always got to have polo mints around cos that's the only thing that takes the taste away. I'm on week 4 of this & getting fed up now.

Ostara - I like the way you described down regging 'Down reg takes a perfectly healthy, hormonally balanced woman and shoves her into menopause in the space of a couple of weeks!' It is so true I felt like killing people when I first started as everyone just seemed to be so annoying but as the weeks have gone on I have calmed down a tad lol


----------



## Psalm23v6

Chimmi - sorry you are dealing with such crazy side effects from the down reg. I never did the down reg so I don't have any helpful advice other than to offer you :hugs: and hope that you feel better soon. The things we do for a baby eh?

Ostara - glad you are getting there with the down reg, but sorry that it is also causing you a headache and trouble sleeping. Sounds like you are nearly done with it though and can move onto the next step. That must seem awesome! 

Emz - Sorry it has been 4 weeks for you of the down reg, but sounds like things are starting to move forward for you now that the scan is this week. 

Madonna - fingers crossed for the :witch: soon so you can start stimming!

Jungle - man oh man are those suppositories messy. And yes, the constipation is ridiculous. Ever since ER I basically have had it. It went away for maybe a couple of days before the ET and then obviously the side effects from the progesterone started to kick in and here it is again with avengance. I don't really know what to think about the fact we had only two left and so that's what we transferred. I think the realist/pessimistic side of me assumed that that would happen, and then the optimistic side of me really thought we might have something else to rely on for FET if this didn't work. Part of me is just trying to take each day as it comes now and face whatever fate we have in store for us next week when we test! :kiss:


----------



## Morana

Chimmi - I downregged in spring for fresh and in Oct for FET with Lupron and didn't have any side effects except, maybe, for being extra tired. So sorry to hear you having a hard time with it

Everyone PUPO - FXd for all of you! I hope it's all good news soon! :) BMW, same goes for you 

AFM - went to baseline appt for the new fresh cycle today. So turns out our lab also closes for two weeks in Dec, so everything needs to happen before Dec 12! So it's only 15 days of BCP for me and if baseline goes well, on to stimms starting Dec 1. The nurse said they are not starting anyone on BCP after today so I got lucky! I'll count it as a good sign for this cycle :)
They also changed my protocol to antagonist, so less injections this time around, yay for that!


----------



## star25

Psalm, great news on being pupo! Another one for a bfp very soon :) 

Morana, thats great news and about the short protocol so less injections, definitely a good sign 

Hope everyone down regging is soon ready to start stimming

Emz, hope all is well Fri and there arent any set backs for you 

Beneath, are you testing soon?


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- I really hope that there are no more surprises for you on friday. Did they drain the cysts under ultrasound guidance? If there was anything to see, I'm sure they would've spotted it then 

Madonna- just a couple more days and you can start stimming :happydance: 

Ostara- good luck for your baseline on Thursday!

Psalm- taking it day by day is definitely the best way. Almost as soon as I wrote it my constipation disappeared and I went to the bathroom twice! Weird body.....

Morana- I would definitely take that as a positive lucky sign :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

How are you doing Star? :) Xxxx


----------



## star25

Hi, I'm ok thank you, just plodding along waiting for time to pass lol 
I just want to be pupo now but I cant get impatient already! 

Have you tested out the trigger yet? Xxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Morana - great news! Definitely take it as a positive sign!


----------



## Jungleland

I'd like to say the trigger has gone from my system but i'm still getting the faintest of lines! Only when I tilt the test slightly. Hopefully it's gone 100% by tomorrow so I can start genuine BFP-spotting!

My chin has all of a sudden erupted in spots! My skin is generally quite good but if I get a breakout it tends to be on my chin but this is a different level, hormones! 

How do you feel Psalm? Are you bed resting or carrying on as normal? xxx


----------



## star25

One thing I wanted to ask, after a stimming etc even though ive had af too does it take a while for hormones to leave your system? Just cos sometimes during the day I'll be fine and then suddenly I get a feeling I cant really describe but it's like a feeling of sadness washes over me or like anxious about something,nits hard to describe but it will last for a minute or two and then I'll be fine, strange, just wondering if subconsciously im a bit down about not having an embie transferred or if it's still hormones lurking

Sorry for the essay there! Xxx

Hope the spots are a good sign jungle and bfp spotting starts tomorrow, although it may never completely go away and just get darker! Xx


----------



## Jungleland

I reckon it's a bit of both Star, you've been through an emotionally charged life changing experience, which is the same for all of us whether or not it ends in a delayed transfer, bfn, bfp, cancelled cycle or any other outcome. If you think back 5weeks you never would've thought you'd be in the position you are now, it's totally normal that you'd feel disappointed that you didn't get to transfer as planned :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Psalm - congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww flies by for you!

Jungle - Good luck with testing out the trigger. It's something I've always done before for the same reasons! Not sure whether I'll have a trigger with a FET though?

Star - not sure about hormone levels but I find I keep having weird moments where I just don't know how to feel. I feel excited that we have 3 strong embies on ice but then get quite down that I can't have them back yet, especially after going thru so much to have them. It's hard thinking that we would know by now how it turned out...but equally at least we're not dealing with a bfn and still have hope at the mo x


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, your the best, I think your right it's a lot to go through and the weird moments are probably best how to describe it bumpsparkle, like something is not yet complete and I'm excited but a bit down at times too, I have a weekend in Brighton this weekend for my sisters 30th so Im sure my mind we be occupied! Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Bumpsparkle- I'm not sure if you have a trigger for FET hun, I wouldn't have thought so because I always thought the purpose of it was to mature the eggs ready for collection and you've already done that bit :happydance: but I might be wrong

Star- you'll have an amazing time in brighton I'm sure! I have lots of fun memories from Brighton as I've been to a couple of conferences there :) xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

Chimmi- I get bad night sweats. Our bodies are just being flooded with harmones, so I think it is normal..well...for anything! haha.

Jungle- Me too. Definitely trying to keep on that so it doesnt get to bad. Last night I actually had some mild cramping and achy (more on right) for a couple hours last night. Maybe you will never get trigger completely gone and it will mix with HCG and you'll get a BFP!! Can we both get a :bfp:????

Emz- I know that feeling that nothing goes right. I do hope that friday goes smoothly so that you can get on with the process.

Morana- You got in right before the cut off! :dance: That's great! Hope you get your Christmas miracle!

Star & Bump- Sending you love :hugs: It could be hormones and also just normal feelings because it is normal to feel that way. Thanks ladies for being so sweet and encouraging even when you're going through your own things. Star- have fun this weekend!

AFM- I'm hanging in there somewhat impatiently. The urge to POAS is strong. Hadn't had cramping and was kind of worried that I wasn't. Last night I finally had some mild cramping and achy (best to describe it) for a couple hours. Right now, I am also having some mild cramping. So hopefully that is good. It is so hard to know.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I caved and tested unexpectedly. It's amazing how the urge gets you. 

I had 5 day transfer so I would be 13dpo today. 

Bfn!!! Shouldnt have tested xx


----------



## cali_kt

Lazy- :hugs: I totally get it. I can't believe you lasted this long. I know for me I'll be POAS starting tomorrow...because I'm psycho. :rofl: So are you 8dp5dt? When's your OTD? The force is strong.. hard to resist those little tests!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My test day isFriday 14 th. I swear it tested itself! X


----------



## cali_kt

Crossing it all for you!!


----------



## star25

Keeping positive for you for Fri lazydaisys xx

Bumpsparkle, I was wondering the same the other day about the trigger but I dont think you do, I hope not 

Cali, hope the cramping is a good sign, it probably is as everyone says cramping is normal


----------



## Jungleland

Lazydaisys- big :hugs: Don't kick yourself for testing, you're human! And the urge is enormous! It's definitely helping me testing daily as part of my normal routine. I think it will soften the blow if the 2nd line never appears but saying that, I'm sure it would hurt just as bad. I hope it's too early for you and your OTD brings a wonderful surprise hun. Lots of :dust: heading your way

Cali- the cramps/aches are a good sign! I've had some too but not sure if it's my imagination playing tricks on me... ! :shrug: xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Psalm* -- My progesterone is the gel form. They are pretty messy too! The things we do for a bfp, huh!

*Chimmi* -- Sorry to hear you are feeling so awful with the down regging, hun. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*Jungleland* -- Hope the twinges you have been feeling is a good sign! I have been feeling fine, besides extreme fatigue and sore boobs. I blame the progesterone for all that, though! I did wake up from my sleep last night from this sudden pull/twing in my lower left stomach that made me jump up! It was a second and went away. Very odd. Can just be my ovary still sore or who knows. Hopefully something good is happening in there! I'm 6dpiui today. Still got a ways to go.

*Emz* -- Hoping everything will be perfect at your next scan and you can start injections!!!

*Ostara* -- Thanks, hun. This cycle just wasn't meant to be and I have come to peace with that! Kind of glad it happened during stimming and not before ER with too little eggs that didn't fertilize or didn't make it or to get a bfn again after a transfer. That's always 100 times worse. Hope everything goes well at your baseline!!!

*Morana* -- Glad to hear you could cycle before the lab closes in December!!! And less injection = YAY!

*Star* -- I've decided to NOT test this cycle, unless af is late. The trigger is damn evil to me and never leaves my system and it drives me insane and I just cant do that to myself again.. nope!

Your question about after stimming, I definitely think it stays in your system a while. The month after my failed IVF (still sucks to say that), I was still getting hot flashes and feeling like crap on some days. 

*Cali * -- Hope your cramping/aches are a good sign!!!! fx for you.

*Lazydaisy's* -- I'm sorry to hear about your bfn! I know how hard it is to not cave in and test. It is still early, though. Don't lose hope :hugs:


*AFM* -- Nothing new to report here. Just taking it day by day.


----------



## cali_kt

Jungle- I feel the same way. Somehow daily testing can lessen my anxiety and possibly soften the blow!


----------



## kaye

Good morning ladies! 

Hope you are all well!.

Well this thread has been super busy, just had a quick read through the posts. Most of you well on your way now. I'm feeling so excited to see all these bfp announcements soon. 
Good luck to you all xxx


Well, I've had my medicine delivered and teach booked for 5th December. So slowly moving forward.

Take care everyone. I will still be stalking the thread xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Kaye! Great news abot your upcoming teach! You'll wonder what all the fuss was about I'm sure! Do you think they'll let you start on your january cycle?

Beneath- yes it's so cruel that the progesterone mimics so many pregnancy symptoms. I get a lot of twinges in the ovary area too. 

AFM- I got a definite BFN this morning, nothing that looks like a line, so my trigger is definitely out of my system after 11days. I'm sooo ready to see that 2nd line now xxxx


----------



## emz1200

Jungle - I'm not sure if they drained it under ultrasound, it was the same thing they use when they do the egg collection dildo cam with a big needle attached. To be honest they could have tattooed my butt & I wouldn't have noticed with the amount of sedative they gave me lol :haha:

Star - I hope you have a great weekend in Brighton & I'm sure its normal to feel like you do after having taken so many drugs. I didn't feel right for months after my last failed cycle, we just don't know how our bodies will react that's the worst part.

Cali - When is your official test date?

Psalm - Congrats on being PUPO I can't wait to get to that stage as this cycle is just dragging so much. I remember the suppositories & I would take the injections & nasal spray over those things, after everything we go through we then have to contend with them. 

I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- dildo cam!! :rofl: that sounds like it was ultrasound then so there should hopefully be no nasty surprises at your appointment :)

Plex- thinking about you today! Good luck! Hope you get lots of lovely mature eggies xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Dildo cam..! Lol going to have that stuck in my head now thanks..!!!


----------



## cali_kt

OMG Ladies!!!! I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: I cant believe it! I'm over the moon. Telling DH tonight when he gets home! Now the hardest part..praying these babies stick around!!! https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w404/katieshea24/b8fea5fe-7b70-4a97-990a-cf2e90f7735a_zps4849795b.jpg


----------



## Jungleland

OMG Cali!!! Congratulations! ! :wohoo: that's your :bfp: !! Xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

I still can't believe it! I keep going back and looking at the tests!!! Thanks jungle! Now its your turn due date buddy! Cant wait for yours!


----------



## cali_kt

Kaye- Glad things are moving along!!!

Jungle- Sorry for BFN. It is still so early, so I'm sure it will be here anyday!

Emz- My OTD is Nov 17!

Plex- Wishing you lots of luck!!!!


----------



## Jungleland

It'll still be there no matter how many times you look at it cali! :happydance: Now the question is, is it one or two little bundles you're expecting?! So so happy for you, it's been a tough journey but look at what hope and faith can bring! <3

I'll be scrutinising my test for a 2nd line tomorrow morning! Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congratulations Cali ! Xx


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks ladies!! :hugs: Can't wait to see yours!! I'm hoping for twins! Then we will have our family and be done!!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

cali_kt said:


> OMG Ladies!!!! I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: I cant believe it! I'm over the moon. Telling DH tonight when he gets home! Now the hardest part..praying these babies stick around!!! https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w404/katieshea24/b8fea5fe-7b70-4a97-990a-cf2e90f7735a_zps4849795b.jpg

Yayayayay!!!! Congrats :dance: :dance:


----------



## Madonna

Congrats Cali! First BFP of this thread! Let's hope for many many more!


----------



## DoxieLove

Congrats Cali!

Well ladies I had my FET this morning. I had two 4 AA Blasts transferred. Praying that we get our miracle this time!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Congrats Cali!
> 
> Well ladies I had my FET this morning. I had two 4 AA Blasts transferred. Praying that we get our miracle this time!

Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Praying this time is it!!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats Cali!! :dance::yipee: So happy for you! Hope it's the first of many more to come on this thread!

Sorry to hear of your BFN Lazy. Keep the faith! 

Jungle - hoping and praying your second line appears soon! 

Doxie - congrats on being PUPO!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations on being PUPO Doxie! :dust: xxxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Thanks Jungle! 
Praying for two lines for you!


----------



## Plex

Well, i had my egg collection today and they got 7/8 eggs, will get the call 2moro. Not enjoying this wait one bit.... will maybe post later - feel crappy. 
:hugs: to everyone xxx


Oooooo! Congratulations Cali!!!!! xxxx :happydance:


----------



## emz1200

Cali - Congrats on your :bfp: I'd love twins as you get 2 kids for the price of 1 :happydance: 

Doxielove - Congrats on being PUPO 

Jungle - I have my fingers crossed that you see those 2 lines soon x


----------



## star25

Cali thats amazing news! So happy to see the first bfp of this thread!! Xx

Doxie, congratulations on being pupo! So many pupo soon to be bfps here xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thinking about you plex :hugs: 
Praying for a great fertilisation report for you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## star25

Hope you feel better tomorrow plex, well done on the eggies xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Well, i had my egg collection today and they got 7/8 eggs, will get the call 2moro. Not enjoying this wait one bit.... will maybe post later - feel crappy.
> :hugs: to everyone xxx
> 
> 
> Oooooo! Congratulations Cali!!!!! xxxx :happydance:

Get some rest, love! Hoping for a great fert report for you!!


----------



## star25

Jungle, hope you start to see 2 lines tomorrow xx


----------



## keri 01

Hey I've not posted much on here but I've been stalking this thread.
Just wanted to say good luck to the ladies that are pupo. Cali congrats on ur Bfp that's amazing news you must been been so happy.:happydance:
Im on day 5 of the stim injections. I have a scan on fri if all goes well my egg collection will be mon and the egg transfer on the sat. I have all next week off work I took as holidays but I think I need to have some sick days for the week after for the egg transfer. 
How much if any days did you take off for the egg transfer ? I stand all day at work so it's not exactly taking it easy.


----------



## star25

Hi Keri, glad to hear you are doing well, I didnt have transfer but was planning to have 2 weeks off if I did, I just had a week off due to ohss and getting back to normal after the stimming and egg collection
Good luck xx


----------



## kaye

cali_kt said:


> OMG Ladies!!!! I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: I cant believe it! I'm over the moon. Telling DH tonight when he gets home! Now the hardest part..praying these babies stick around!!! https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w404/katieshea24/b8fea5fe-7b70-4a97-990a-cf2e90f7735a_zps4849795b.jpg

Whoop whoop!!! Yay!!! Congratulations on your bfp xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks ladies!!!!!! 
Plex- Sounds like a pretty good ER! Hope you feel well and continue too! Grow embies grow!

Doxie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Now get some R & R!

Keri! :hi: Welcome to the group and thank you for congrats! After my transfer- my clinic recommends 48 hours of R & R!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Plex - great number of eggs retrieved. Get some rest and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow. xoxo

Keri - good to see you post on here. It all gets very exciting once you start to see the end of the tunnel on stimms. Praying for a good scan on Friday so all goes to plan for you. :hugs: Definitely take it easy after the ER and ET. If you can take a couple of days after each that's probably the best if you stand up all day at work. Honestly, it's all personal and different people react in totally different ways to the meds and the procedures.


----------



## chimmi

Congratulations Cali!! Hope this is the first of many BFPs and a lucky thread..!

Keri I am on down reg at the moment but have booked 2 weeks off work from 1st December the date of my 3rd scan (so ER will be shortly after that) good luck x


----------



## Jungleland

keri 01 said:


> Hey I've not posted much on here but I've been stalking this thread.
> Just wanted to say good luck to the ladies that are pupo. Cali congrats on ur Bfp that's amazing news you must been been so happy.:happydance:
> Im on day 5 of the stim injections. I have a scan on fri if all goes well my egg collection will be mon and the egg transfer on the sat. I have all next week off work I took as holidays but I think I need to have some sick days for the week after for the egg transfer.
> How much if any days did you take off for the egg transfer ? I stand all day at work so it's not exactly taking it easy.

Hiya keri!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! In my first and second cycles I had 2-3 days off for EC and just a single day for ET.

This time I had 3.5weeks off for stimming until after transfer (I'm going back to work just for 2days today/tomorrow) just before my OTD on monday but I feel sick. I so don't want to go back while things are still undecided :( xxxx


----------



## star25

Aww Jungle, do you have to go? is there any way you can go bk after otd? How does todays test look? Xxx


----------



## emz1200

I had 2 days off for ER but went straight back to work after the ET last time but this cycle i want to have at least the day of ET off as my Hubby has told me that under no circumstances am i going back to work that day as he feels that i need to rest this time round. I don't think my boss will be too happy about it but i do have holiday to take before the end of the year so tough :finger: lol


----------



## Plex

Well, got '_the_' phone call and its better than we expected :)

All 7 of the eggs collected were mature and injected, 5 fertilized so they want to go to day 5 - completely new territory for me so bricking it!! Im so very aware that they may not even make it that far :( one day at a time i suppose - i will get a call 2moro and Sat to update, but then a veeeeeeerrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy long wait till monday for transfer. Really dont want to think in advance, ie 'ooo now i can transfer a blast' - cos knowing my luck they will all arrest on day 4 when no-one is looking only for them to call me with the horrible news the day of transfer :( 

Sorry for being pessimistic its just typical of my luck in this ivf game....im gunna slope off now to wallow in my very own pity party.

love to u all xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex that is brilliant news even though I can understand why you are panicking. Keeping everything crossed for you that on Monday you are spoilt for choice about which embryo to put back xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all,

plex- that's great news! Good strong eggs and sperm doing exactly what they're supposed to! I hope you can find the best way for you to get through the next few days without shredding all your nerves :hugs:

Welcome back lizzie! How are you doing hun?

AFM- after weeks of positivity, optimism, relaxation of mind/body I had a meltdown at work and had to be sent home :cry:
I let myself entertain the fact that this could end in anything other than bfp for the first time in weeks and I just lost it. I feel so helpless. I've convinced myself that if we were getting a bfp we should've seen it by now and my test this morning is whiter than white. I know I need to pick myself up and keep the faith but I'm subconsciously already planning for what to do in the event of bfn sticking around and it just makes me more upset because we can do nothing but work our arses off to pay off the ivf debt that we've run up of nearly £10000 before we can even think about trying again which seems to far away to even be realistic. So sorry to rant and put negativity on the thread girls, I'm just exhausted, I hardly slept last night and just feel so so emotionally drained 

I hope everyone else is doing ok (coping better than me at the very least! :hugs:) xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> plex- that's great news! Good strong eggs and sperm doing exactly what they're supposed to! I hope you can find the best way for you to get through the next few days without shredding all your nerves :hugs:
> 
> Welcome back lizzie! How are you doing hun?
> 
> AFM- after weeks of positivity, optimism, relaxation of mind/body I had a meltdown at work and had to be sent home :cry:
> I let myself entertain the fact that this could end in anything other than bfp for the first time in weeks and I just lost it. I feel so helpless. I've convinced myself that if we were getting a bfp we should've seen it by now and my test this morning is whiter than white. I know I need to pick myself up and keep the faith but I'm subconsciously already planning for what to do in the event of bfn sticking around and it just makes me more upset because we can do nothing but work our arses off to pay off the ivf debt that we've run up of nearly £10000 before we can even think about trying again which seems to far away to even be realistic. So sorry to rant and put negativity on the thread girls, I'm just exhausted, I hardly slept last night and just feel so so emotionally drained
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok (coping better than me at the very least! :hugs:) xxxx


Im so sorry you are feeling so down. I want to give you a peice of advice i so wish i had taken when i was in my ivf tww.. Stay away from the tests!!!!!! I know its hard and tempting, but all it does it cause extra stress you do not need right now. You are not out yet and i am praying this cycle is a bfp for you!!! But try to enjoy the next few days of being PUPO! Fx for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you beneath, it feels better just to write it down and then I can move forward more positively. I don't want to burden you all with my crazy feelings in the meantime though :wacko: i feel I'm a right fruitloop! But i massively appreciate all your support and advice xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Thank you beneath, it feels better just to write it down and then I can move forward more positively. I don't want to burden you all with my crazy feelings in the meantime though :wacko: i feel I'm a right fruitloop! But i massively appreciate all your support and advice xxxx

We are all here for you!! You can vent all you want and do not have to apologize! You are not wacko, you are human.. And we all have the same feelings!!!! :hugs;


----------



## Morana

Jungle, BMW is right about that. I tested couple times during the last TWW and had a breakdown both times... luckily, I was done with that before it was time to go to the office.... but when the BFN call came, it was another breakdown anyway. I had to call my boss and ask him to work from home for the rest of the day since I kept breaking into tears. And I thought I was prepared for that call! :wacko: 
On the other hand, I think BFN would've hit me a lot harder have I not had those breakdowns beforehand. You never know


----------



## beneathmywing

Morana said:


> Jungle, BMW is right about that. I tested couple times during the last TWW and had a breakdown both times... luckily, I was done with that before it was time to go to the office.... but when the BFN call came, it was another breakdown anyway. I had to call my boss and ask him to work from home for the rest of the day since I kept breaking into tears. And I thought I was prepared for that call! :wacko:
> On the other hand, I think BFN would've hit me a lot harder have I not had those breakdowns beforehand. You never know

I definitely thinking testing the day before or maybe the morning of your beta is smart just so you know what will hit you and maybe it wont hit you as bad.... But no matter how much you prepare yourself and have breakdowns, I had plenty, that call still hurts!!!!! But yeah, lets think happy thoughts for everyone in here and pray you girls all get your bfps!!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - sweetheart, your feelings are completely natural and that's why we are here. To provide you with love and support, so you can vent and say whatever is on your mind. It's normal to feel this way and stress about the next step. I think we all spend our lives being such good planners and we can't plan for any of this. Sending you millions of :hug: today and praying that this is the time for you. xoxo

Plex - fabulous fertilization report and hopeful that you get some good ones to Day 5. Trust me I had all the same fears as you, especially when I didn't even get a Day 3 update so they literally had no idea what was happening to the embryos. This is where we have to trust that these people are the professionals and they seem to feel pretty confident that out of 5 they will get at least one to Day 5. Stay positive lovely. Grow embies grow!!:hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

It's definitely a 'control' thing, the lack of control is the worst thing! At least by testing I feel like I'm controlling something but I can't control the result can I :dohh:

Beneath/Morana/Psalm- thank you for cheerleading me :hugs:

How are you feeling psalm? How many dpt are you? Xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

I am feeling fine thanks Jungle. I sort of feel like I should be feeling more, but I don't really feel anything! I am only 3 days post transfer so still early days yet. I am trying with all my might to be positive and hope for the best, but I have to prepare myself for the worst. There is so much going on - tomorrow is my last day at work and in two weeks time I move abroad! Trying to do all that and deal with IVF is almost impossible :wacko:


----------



## Jungleland

If nothing else you'll be distracted psalm! :) will work make a fuss of you tomorrow and give you a nice send off do you think? Xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Fat chance Jungle! The head of my group was "disappointed" with me when I gave notice and only seems to care if I am handing over my work to other people. I am happy to just slink out of here without anyone noticing. Also, saves on having to make excuses why I am not drinking at my own going away party :haha:


----------



## Jungleland

Oh dear! Well slinking off is just as good when you're happy to be leaving :) I bet you and your hubby will be so happy to be finally living together xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Can't wait! He has been gone for 7 months and so we really need to get back to living in the same space!! xoxo


----------



## cali_kt

Plex- Sounds so promising! I know the feeling that nothing will ever go right. But maybe this is your turn. Maybe you will some beautiful day 5 embies on monday. Crossing it all for you. :hugs:

Jungle- I'm sorry! :hugs: Hang in there. Maybe skip tomorrows test to give yourself a break. I know I had a meltdown both times before my BFP...the night before. Maybe it's a good sign....hoping so! It is only 10 days old. Google when people get BFP and see that a lot of people get late implanters with late BFPs. You still have time. I know it is easier for me to type this to you, cause it is not me...but hang in there. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Great report plex, stay positive for Monday, your embies will be beautiful xx

Jungle, you've been so strong your bound to have feelings of ups and downs, take the time off work if you can or need to, this is more important xx


----------



## Jungleland

I definitely don't think it's easier for you to say cali, far from it, you've been through a tremendous amount of heartache on your journey and the last thing I want to do is take focus away from your news and happiness :hugs: I feel a kinship with you particularly because I've donated 9 eggs previously and you're a reminder of the happiness that a total stranger may have experienced if my eggs have given other ladies their miracle bfps <3 xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ladies, I have had some crazy cramping the past two days.. I cramp during my tww, but not usually this early and not this strong. Twice today I had to bend over out of no where because I got such a bad cramp. Could this be the progesterone also? I didn't cramp like this either when I was on the Crinone last time. I am 8dpiu today and I started cramping like two days ago.


----------



## Jungleland

How strange Beneath, I've not suffered cramps that bad on the creamy progesterone pessaries. It could be a good sign for you, I really hope it is xxxx


----------



## keri 01

Plex said:


> Well, got '_the_' phone call and its better than we expected :)
> 
> All 7 of the eggs collected were mature and injected, 5 fertilized so they want to go to day 5 - completely new territory for me so bricking it!! Im so very aware that they may not even make it that far :( one day at a time i suppose - i will get a call 2moro and Sat to update, but then a veeeeeeerrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy long wait till monday for transfer. Really dont want to think in advance, ie 'ooo now i can transfer a blast' - cos knowing my luck they will all arrest on day 4 when no-one is looking only for them to call me with the horrible news the day of transfer :(
> 
> Sorry for being pessimistic its just typical of my luck in this ivf game....im gunna slope off now to wallow in my very own pity party.
> 
> love to u all xxx

Try and stay positive 5 is a good number :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> How strange Beneath, I've not suffered cramps that bad on the creamy progesterone pessaries. It could be a good sign for you, I really hope it is xxxx

Time will tell!!


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed its a good sign bemeath xx


----------



## Madonna

Plex, great news about the 5, I hope come Monday they will still be going strong.

Jungle, I hope you're doing ok and you feel more positive again tomorrow. Sometimes we just need these meltdowns.

Afm, I didn't go for my scan today and won't be going tomorrow either as still waiting for AF to show. Fingers crossed that will be tomorrow, which will be day 14 of down regulation, then I can go in for my baseline and really get this show on the road!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - hope it's a positive sign for you!! 

Madonna - hope that the :witch: shows her face soon. You must be getting so annoyed waiting. Crossing my fingers she shows up tomorrow. 

Emz - good luck at the scan tomorrow!

Jungle - hope you feel better tomorrow lovely. :hugs: Do whatever it takes to try to relax and feel happy. 

xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Madonna- copious amounts of orange juice and squats are on the menu for you to induce AF! I hope today is the day xxxx


----------



## star25

Not long now then Madonna! Cant believe I'm
Going to be on the waiting game again for af by end of next month hoping it arrives not too early or not too late!


----------



## Plex

:hi: hows everyone doing? xxx


----------



## emz1200

Plex - Fab news about your 5 fertilised eggies, you must be so pleased with that.

Jungle - Hope your feeling a bit more positive today. It is natural to have a few meltdowns as we do put ourselves through so much on this journey, sending :hugs:

AFM well i went for my scan & the cyst has re-filled & my lining still isn't as thin as they would like, so I've got to wait for the phone call later to see what the blood results were & so they can tell me what the plan of action is. I did get to work & just cried cos i'm just getting fed up, i know we will get there in the end but it's so draining. :cry:


----------



## Jungleland

Aw Emz, I'm so sorry to hear that. I can sympathise with the tears at work, that was me yesterday! Big :hugs: I hope the update call brings better news

hiya plex, how are you feeling during your wait? Did you get a day2 update or do your clinic omly do day3 phonecall? xxxx


----------



## keri 01

Emz- sorry to hear your scan didn't go to well. I had a scan today to check my follicles. They are a bit on the small side so I've to keep taking the global - f injections and the nasal spray for a few more days and back again on Sunday for another scan. Hard not to feel disappointed but I'm staying positive.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Emz - so sorry sweetheart! You must be so irritated with all this waiting around. Praying for good news for you on the call later today, or at least a plan of action to get you kickstarted! :hugs:

Jungle - how are you feeling today lovely? Thinking of you xoxo

Star - love that you are still here cheering us on! I am hoping that you get AF perfectly on time for your schedule!

Keri - keep the faith on the growing follies! Some times they just take a little bit longer. I know it means more injections (ugh) but it's better that they get this part right! 

Hi Plex!! Hope you're doing ok today. Are you resting or back at work? Grow embies grow!

AFM - nothing really going on. I am getting a few twinges in my abdomen and a bit of cramping yesterday. Trying to will these embies to stick!! This wait seems like the longest of my life. Does anyone else feel like they should be doing something but there is just nothing to do except wait? It makes my mind wander and I am afraid of that.


----------



## chimmi

AF arrived today.. Bang on time, doesn't really mean anything just no hold ups now as I should start stimming next Friday.. :)
Hopefully be my last AF for a while..? Fingers crossed!!!
Hope everyone else is ok? X


----------



## Madonna

Emz, sorry to hear about the setback, I hope you good news in the phonecall!

Jungle, thanks for the tips, I had completely forgotten about the orange juice etc that I read on here a few weeks ago. Annoyingly I'm still waiting for AF, I phoned the clinic this afternoon and my baseline scan has now been postponed until Monday morning! AF had better show by then! The clinic only opens on Sat if needed, and it is unlikely tomorrow will be day 2, there is no point the staff coming in and the clinic does not open at all on Sundays. I just need to keep taking the Buserelin until Monday. It's annoying that it has been delayed, but it has actually worked out quite well as ER was likely to be on DH's 30th birthday, but now it should be about 4 days later.

Chimmi, my cycle is likely to be even closer to yours now. Are you feeling any better now? Have your symptoms disappeared?


----------



## Madonna

Chimmi, you posted whilst I was writing my message! I wonder why you start stimming so long after AF arrives. Do you know why? Do you still continue with the Buserelin? I am supposed to start stimming quite soon after AF.


----------



## chimmi

Madonna, I feel better these days thanks maybe im getting used to it..?
No idea why it's so long after AF, they didn't ask when AF is due or anything just said to go for scan on Friday 21st "as long as I have had my period before then" and if it doesn't come then to phone them?
Are you waiting for AF to come to start stimming? It seems everyone is doing it different to me :/ hope they know what they are doing (ha!)
They said to take the buserelin until they tell me to stop...?!


----------



## Madonna

Yeah I was told to phone when AF arrived, but initially had an appointment booked for 13th, which was day 13 of down regulation. I was then due to start stims on the day of the appointment. Maybe the difference is that I have long cycles, today is CD35 for me. Maybe the important things are about 14 days of down regulation and AF has started, but it doesn't matter in what order?!


----------



## chimmi

Today would have been day 30 AF was due tomorrow. Did you start down reg on day 22? I did, so will be 2 weeks and one day of down reg.
Strange how everyone varies, you would think that there would be some pattern!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Emz* -- So sorry to hear about your scan!! Hope you get some good news on the call.

*Keri* -- Hope those follies get to growing!!


----------



## emz1200

Just a quick update, the hospital called & they want me to start injections tonight. I'm so relieved, I did have to ask the woman 3 times if she was sure cos I didn't think they would say that.


----------



## star25

So pleased for you emz that you dont have to wait any longer! 

Will catch up properly soon, im now at Brighton enjoying the gorgeous hotel drinking champagne, gor to enjoy the positives of not having transfer! 

Hope your all well though, always be here cheering you all on for your bfps! Xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

emz1200 said:


> Just a quick update, the hospital called & they want me to start injections tonight. I'm so relieved, I did have to ask the woman 3 times if she was sure cos I didn't think they would say that.

YAY! That's great news.


----------



## star25

Although as our room wasnt ready we had 2 complimentary champagne cocktails amd where I havent drank for ever they've gone straight to my head!


----------



## chimmi

Enjoy star you deserve it!! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Although as our room wasnt ready we had 2 complimentary champagne cocktails amd where I havent drank for ever they've gone straight to my head!

Enjoy hun! Have two for me =)


----------



## Madonna

Yes Chimmi, I started on day 22 too. 

Emz, great that you can start injections.

Star, enjoy your evening!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My otd bfn:-( no af. Test again in 2 days then stop taking progesterone if still bfn. X


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> My otd bfn:-( no af. Test again in 2 days then stop taking progesterone if still bfn. X

oh, no, hun.. I'm sorry! =(


----------



## keri 01

emz1200 said:


> Just a quick update, the hospital called & they want me to start injections tonight. I'm so relieved, I did have to ask the woman 3 times if she was sure cos I didn't think they would say that.

That's great news xx


----------



## keri 01

Lazydaisys said:


> My otd bfn:-( no af. Test again in 2 days then stop taking progesterone if still bfn. X

I'm so sorry. Never give up n your dreams 
Xx


----------



## Madonna

Sorry to hear that Lazydaisys x


----------



## Psalm23v6

Lazydaisys said:


> My otd bfn:-( no af. Test again in 2 days then stop taking progesterone if still bfn. X

So sorry lovely! Keep the faith. :hugs:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Emz - so glad you are starting!! :happydance: Now the fun really begins!

Madonna - it's weird how everyone is different but hopefully all is well for Monday!

Star - enjoy that champers! You won't be able to drink it after January :winkwink:

Beneath - how are you doing lovely?


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Emz - so glad you are starting!! :happydance: Now the fun really begins!
> 
> Madonna - it's weird how everyone is different but hopefully all is well for Monday!
> 
> Star - enjoy that champers! You won't be able to drink it after January :winkwink:
> 
> Beneath - how are you doing lovely?

Hi, love! I'm okay. I've had a crazy amount of cramping the past two days. It's definitely less today. Last night I literally felt like AF would be here today. Cramping pretty bad, a headache and my lower back was killing me! I'm only 9dpiui today so still 5-6 days before af will be here and don't usually cramp this early. As of now, I am blaming it all on progesterone but secretly hoping it means something more!

How are you doing?


----------



## star25

Sending hugs lazydaisys xxx


----------



## chimmi

Ergh AF is a million times worse already, only started yesterday afternoon..! It's so heavy and painful :( paracetamol isn't doing anything. Am I allowed ibuprofen..?
:(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - that's interesting. I hope it's something else too. :wink wink: I have had a lot of cramping the last couple of days too and I saw a little bit of pink this morning when I went to the bathroom. It just seems like the spotting I usually get before AF. I am hoping it's something else but it certainly feels like :witch: Praying she stays away for both of us!

Jungle - how are you sweetheart? Thinking of you xoxo

Chimmi - sorry to hear that your AF is so bad. Did your clinic say anything about what you can and can't take?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Beneath - that's interesting. I hope it's something else too. :wink wink: I have had a lot of cramping the last couple of days too and I saw a little bit of pink this morning when I went to the bathroom. It just seems like the spotting I usually get before AF. I am hoping it's something else but it certainly feels like :witch: Praying she stays away for both of us!
> 
> Jungle - how are you sweetheart? Thinking of you xoxo
> 
> Chimmi - sorry to hear that your AF is so bad. Did your clinic say anything about what you can and can't take?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

Praying its not af !!!


----------



## star25

I would have thought so chimmi, it's the only thing that helps me with a hot water bottle, hope it's better soon xx


----------



## Plex

Cant really describe how im feeling right now, NO PHONE CALL yesterday OR today....... Really REALLY pissed off :cry: no news, no idea how our embryos are doing and no time for transfer. All I can assume is that there will be NO transfer at all. A phone call is all it would take to put me out of my misery but NO. Nothing. :cry: xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Plex - hunny, when would your 5 day transfer be? Tomorrow or Monday? I was angry about exactly the same thing. I only got a Day 3 call to say come in on Day 5 and they will call me that morning to confirm. They wouldn't tell me anything about the embryos at all. It's absolutely awful to feel this way so I am so sorry they are doing this to you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles. Hope you get a call tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM - pretty sure its AF. I seem to have AF cramps and there is more than the pink blood that I saw this morning. Oh well. :cry:


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Cant really describe how im feeling right now, NO PHONE CALL yesterday OR today....... Really REALLY pissed off :cry: no news, no idea how our embryos are doing and no time for transfer. All I can assume is that there will be NO transfer at all. A phone call is all it would take to put me out of my misery but NO. Nothing. :cry: xx

Im sorry hun! I really hope you end up having a transfer!!! Its awful that you havent had any updates.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Plex - hunny, when would your 5 day transfer be? Tomorrow or Monday? I was angry about exactly the same thing. I only got a Day 3 call to say come in on Day 5 and they will call me that morning to confirm. They wouldn't tell me anything about the embryos at all. It's absolutely awful to feel this way so I am so sorry they are doing this to you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles. Hope you get a call tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - pretty sure its AF. I seem to have AF cramps and there is more than the pink blood that I saw this morning. Oh well. :cry:

Oh, no, hun :( sorry to hear this.


----------



## Plex

Psalm - :hugs: so sorry hun - holding out hope for you that its not af coming :hugs: xx

I did get a call on thursday to say how many had fertilized and was told to expect a call on sat to be given a time to go in for transfer. guess that no-show call means no transfer, either that or they're not worrying about our embryos :shrug: dont know whether to be happy or sad :dohh: doing my nut in!


----------



## Jungleland

I hope this thread gets some more good news soon. I think most of us are having a tough time at the moment :hugs: :dust: to all

No news from me, just feelings of inadequacy! :cry: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks ladies and wishing for more good news too. I called my clinic and they told me that if it was bright red blood to call them back. It isn't that so I am to take it easy today and call them back tomorrow for an update. The nurse basically said, it could be implantation, it could mean you are pregnant or it could be your period. Thanks for clearing that up! That was as clear as mud. 

Wishing you all :dust::dust:

Plex - it must be driving you crackers. Can you call them?


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thanks ladies and wishing for more good news too. I called my clinic and they told me that if it was bright red blood to call them back. It isn't that so I am to take it easy today and call them back tomorrow for an update. The nurse basically said, it could be implantation, it could mean you are pregnant or it could be your period. Thanks for clearing that up! That was as clear as mud.
> 
> Wishing you all :dust::dust:
> 
> Plex - it must be driving you crackers. Can you call them?

Hoping its implantation!!!!! Relax as much as you can today :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

I'm cramping tonight, thinking the witch is close. In my last 2 cycles AF arrived the day after otd. I'm told the progesterone discourages early AF psalm, so I hope it's not that for you xxxx


----------



## Plex

I tried to call the clinic but they are closed from 11 am :grr: so not even a half day sat. Not sure if i should turn up on monday or not :shrug: hubby may have a wasted days holiday :nope: not liking this at all xx


----------



## Jungleland

I can't believe their behaviour plex :growlmad:

I would bother them on the out of hours number, I think it's despicable :hugs: xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

I agree with Jungle, Plex!


----------



## Plex

:hugs: thanks :hugs: wish they had an out of hours number that wasnt in the general hospital :( dont want to bother those nurses - they wouldnt know anyway. Im clinging onto hope that the embryos are ok and theyll call me mon am. Either that or ill go in anyway and demand answers. xx


----------



## Plex

Thing is dont want to look foolish and stupid when i break down infront of everyone when im told its been a total failure :(


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> :hugs: thanks :hugs: wish they had an out of hours number that wasnt in the general hospital :( dont want to bother those nurses - they wouldnt know anyway. Im clinging onto hope that the embryos are ok and theyll call me mon am. Either that or ill go in anyway and demand answers. xx

Hopefully the call you first thing Monday, but if not I would definitely go in!!


----------



## Plex

This is all so BLOODY STRESSFULL!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! 

Why dont things ever go smoothly????? :grr: 

........and, breath........ :haha: xxx


----------



## Jungleland

I would decide to definitely go in first thing on monday morning (and give them serious verbal) and then try to distract myself tonight and tomorrow plex. It's one of those times when frustratingly there's nothing you can do to change things now :nope: and the best thing you can do is calm your mind and relax your body ready for your embryos
I have faith that your embies are thriving under the embryoscope having not been bothered for nearly 4 days <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Seriously Plex - WTF!! Maybe we aren't supposed to say that but that's what I want to say. It's ridiculous that they haven't told you anything. This is such a stressful experience without them making it worse. I sincerely hope that they call you first thing Monday morning and if they don't you should march yourself down there and give them a piece of your mind. It's totally outrageous that they haven't told you anything. Could they call you tomorrow or are they shut? Worst thing is they are probably operating under the premise that "no news is good news" - that's what my DH tried to soothe me with when I was losing my mind over not hearing anything. Honestly in this process, we need information. Not silence. 

Seriously sending everyone :hug: today. All I want to do is sit on the couch and eat chocolate :haha: 

At least Pretty Woman is on WeTV so I am enjoying a bit of 1990s Richard Gere and Julia Roberts. 

xoxo


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungleland said:


> I'm cramping tonight, thinking the witch is close. In my last 2 cycles AF arrived the day after otd. I'm told the progesterone discourages early AF psalm, so I hope it's not that for you xxxx

Jungle I really hope it isn't AF for you - sending up a prayer. xoxo


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :) again, I come back to pages of posts to catch up on!

I'm about to go to bed (so sleepy) so apologies for the lack of personals...

I see we've had a bfp! Congratulations! The first of many, I hope! Good luck to everyone who has OTD coming up or transfer day :) I hope you get good news on Monday, plex :) I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Hope what you're feeling are good signs BMW! When is test day for you? I forget how many days post iui you are?

I hope everyone is having a good weekend :) I'm rubbish at keeping up with this thread, but I am reading every post and sending lots of luck to everyone :)

AFM, I had my baseline scan on Thursday morning. I came out with mixed feelings. My lining is very very thin - 1.6mm - which is good from the view that it needed to be thin so that I could start taking the progynova, but it was 3.5mm at baseline during my fresh cycle and then had trouble in terms of thickness... So now I'm worried that starting off even thinner will mean that it doesn't get thick enough. The nurse pretty much said I'll probably have to stim for another week after my scan on the 26th, so it doesn't sound like she's confident my lining will do what it needs to in the next two weeks either! I'm doing all the old wives tales - pomegranate juice, kiwi fruits, yoga, spinach, raspberry leaf tea etc etc... Just have to wait and see!

They also told me that I have an acutely anteverted uterus. I'm not sure why they didn't pick this up during my last cycle, but it explains why my transfer was so painful last time and pretty much guarantees that it'll be painful this time too! Joy!

I've started my progynova now - 1 tablet, 3 times a day - still feeling quite rough. They said the side effects of the buserilin would go away when I started taking the estrogen, so I'm just waiting for that to happen! Lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

Good to hear from you, Ostara!

My cramping has gone away today.. so that's odd. Three days of cramping, one day it was very intense and then goes away! We shall see if this means anything. I decided I am not testing until Thursday if AF isn't here yet. I am 10dpiui today.

Hope your lining thickens up, hun!!! Keep us posted. Weird, they didn't tell you about your uterus before now. Praying you start to feel better once you start the estrogen. :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Sorry to ask such a silly thing when you are all going through so much more important stuff.. But my pot of buserelin says it's 5.5ml and I've been injecting 0.5ml a day for 11 days now so my calculations the pot should be empty.. But it's not? Do they always put more than the written amount in there? I was given 3 pots by the clinic and am still on my first(!) got an appointment with them on 5 days.. I will never use all 3 pots.. Do they always over prescribe? Am so worried I've gone wrong somewhere..! :/


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Chimmi- sorry i've not ever taken buserelin so im not sure how it works, but my gonal f pen did always have 900 total written on it and that was exactly what was in there. It had a see through glass pane on it with a measuring stick and everytime I injected 200 dose i wrote down what the starting and finishing totals were so I could keep track. If the 5.5 is printed on the packaging I would say that's the precise amount in there due to pharmacy rules. Can you read or estimate how much is left or is it blind? Xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Plex. Hope you get a call today. I got a 9 am Sunday call forms day transfer. It's so disappointing they having been in touch. They have no idea of the emotional strain. Xxxxx


----------



## Ostara84

chimmi said:


> Sorry to ask such a silly thing when you are all going through so much more important stuff.. But my pot of buserelin says it's 5.5ml and I've been injecting 0.5ml a day for 11 days now so my calculations the pot should be empty.. But it's not? Do they always put more than the written amount in there? I was given 3 pots by the clinic and am still on my first(!) got an appointment with them on 5 days.. I will never use all 3 pots.. Do they always over prescribe? Am so worried I've gone wrong somewhere..! :/

Hi chimmi! Don't worry - my clinic told me they sometimes put more in the buserilin than it states on the bottle. I'm on 0.5ml per day too and my first bottle lasted almost 14 days (needed a drop or two from the second bottle to make up the dose on the last day).


----------



## star25

Sorry cant catch up properly now but sending hugs and hoping for good news for you all xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone

Star- did you enjoy your weekend? Cocktails sounded amazing!

Madonna- are you still waiting for AF hun?

Emz- how are your injections going?

Chimmi- have you AF cramps subsided? 

Keri- how did today's scan go?

Ostara- it sounds like you're doing everything you can to help your lining. It's strange they didnt mention your uterus in previous appointments. I hope it means they'll increase your pain meds automatically for your EC!

Beneath- fingers crossed your cramping was a really good sign 

Psalm- I hope you enjoyed your 90's throwback night last night. How's your bleeding today?

Plex - how are you feeling today? Have you worked out a strategy for tomorrow?

Cali- how are you feeling? Hoping you get a nice high reassuring beta tomorrow

Lazydaisys- I'm so sorry to hear your bfn news :( is there any sign of AF? Have you given up hope?I think I gave up hope around Thursday last week. I just know now that this cycle hasn't worked. So painful :hugs:

Please forgive me girls if I don't post straight away tomorrow lunchtime. I'm expecting confirmation of bfn but I'm in no way prepared to hear it. Just burying my head in the sand

Love and :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Ostara84

I don't know why they didn't mention it in my previous scan either! It didn't affect my egg collection at all, but my embryo transfer was very uncomfortable and there's nothing they can really do about that :(

Good luck for tomorrow. I really hope you get good news, but we're all here if/when you need us if you don't xx


----------



## chimmi

Jungle my cramps have gone thank god but still heavy flow :( just hoping it's a good sign f a good clear out lol!

Ostara thanks for answer about buserelin (I was worrying about how I was going to manage getting the last 0.5ml out exactly it seems impossible, I would say there's a few more doses in there..! But am not worried now, I have definitely injected the right amount each day, I suppose they put more in the pot coz you can't ever empty it completely not by using a needle you would have to open the top or something and they aren't made like that..!


----------



## keri 01

Hi 
Jungleland -I'm sorry to hear your expecting a bfn it must be heartbreaking for you:hugs:
My scan went well today although they did confirm I have endometriosis which I expected anyway. My egg collection is booked for Tuesday.


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck for tuesday keri! 
Thanks for your support girls xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland -- i'm so sorry, hun. Take as much time as you need but please know that we are all here for you if you want to vent and just let your heart out tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungle - just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck and baby dust for 2mrw's beta! I know you've been testing thru the 2ww and I fully understand how that both helps and doesn't. We'll all be here for you either way x


----------



## Madonna

Jungle, will be thinking of you tomorrow. I was still waiting for the witch, but she finally showed up about an hour ago, CD37 and day 16 of down regging! This means i can finally go in for my scan tomorrow and hopefully get started with stimming if all goes well.


----------



## chimmi

Good luck tomorrow jungle xx

Madonna yay for AF finally arriving I shouldn't be too far behind you with stimming... Eek!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - thinking of you and praying for you. I am so sorry to hear this. Take all the time you need and we are here for you no matter what. :hugs: xoxo


----------



## emz1200

Jungle - Sending lots of :hugs: :hugs: I don't really know what else to say but we are all here for you xx

Psalm23 - How are you, has the bleeding stopped?

Keri - Good luck for Tuesday

BMW - Fingers crossed that the cramping was a good sign :thumbup:

AFM I started my injections Friday night & the first one really hurt but i think it because they have upped my dose so it takes longer for it all to go in. It's been 3 days now & thankfully it doesn't hurt as much as the first but still not nice. Me & Hubby decided to just have a weekend to ourselves which was lovely as we are usually running around seeing family.

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## star25

Sending you hugs jungle, really hope you are ok today, here for you xxx


----------



## Jungleland

My beta reading was 3. I dont think the nurse knew what to say about this because anything over 2 is classed as a pregnancy having occurred but there is virtually zero chance of viability so I think I've had a chemical*:cry:*They would normally expect 75 or above for a viable pregnancy. Either that or my trigger has lingered for a lot longer than usual and it's just a straightforward bfn. I don't know which option is better*
they want to blood test me again in a weeks time to test the level again*
thanks for your support xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> My beta reading was 3. I dont think the nurse knew what to say about this because anything over 2 is classed as a pregnancy having occurred but there is virtually zero chance of viability so I think I've had a chemical*:cry:*They would normally expect 75 or above for a viable pregnancy. Either that or my trigger has lingered for a lot longer than usual and it's just a straightforward bfn. I don't know which option is better*
> they want to blood test me again in a weeks time to test the level again*
> thanks for your support xxxx

Im so so so sorry Jungle. Sending lots of hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Well, im out as well. The witch is here and shes early! Apparently progesterone doesnt stop af from coming for me, she comes early instead. Ughhhhh.


----------



## DoxieLove

Very sorry to hear your news Jungle :( All of this can be so cruel. 

Beneath: Sorry your IUI didn't work. Looking forward to what your new RE has to say. 

AFM: I'm 5dpt. I'm trying really hard not to test. I hate being negative, but I just feel like it didn't work. I don't feel anything at all. I hate this.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Very sorry to hear your news Jungle :( All of this can be so cruel.
> 
> Beneath: Sorry your IUI didn't work. Looking forward to what your new RE has to say.
> 
> AFM: I'm 5dpt. I'm trying really hard not to test. I hate being negative, but I just feel like it didn't work. I don't feel anything at all. I hate this.

Hang in there hun! 

I said to myself this morning... Maybe i should just get a puppy. This is just so hard :(


----------



## DoxieLove

lol. I have two puppies already! Foolish me for thinking they would be good preparation for future children. 
Thanks for the support Beneath.


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- I'm so sorry AF has arrived for you :hugs: The clinic told me to keep taking the progesterone til next week, even if AF arrives (which I think is ridiculous) . Big hugs, I hope we can give each other the strength to look to the future and regain that 'first time feeling' that we had when we first set out on this journey

Doxie- sorry you're feeling disheartened, it's normal to flip from hopeful to hopeless! Try to keep hoping hun xxxx


----------



## star25

So sorry jungle, was so hoping this was it for you, life is unfair but you are so strong in even starting this journey in the first place knowing how hard it can be xxx

Beneath , sorry af has arrived, when is your next appointment? Sending you hugs, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## star25

Doxie, are you waiting for otd to test? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Beneath- I'm so sorry AF has arrived for you :hugs: The clinic told me to keep taking the progesterone til next week, even if AF arrives (which I think is ridiculous) . Big hugs, I hope we can give each other the strength to look to the future and regain that 'first time feeling' that we had when we first set out on this journey
> 
> Doxie- sorry you're feeling disheartened, it's normal to flip from hopeful to hopeless! Try to keep hoping hun xxxx

:hugs: I'm really starting to lose that feeling! I hope we do get it back.


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> So sorry jungle, was so hoping this was it for you, life is unfair but you are so strong in even starting this journey in the first place knowing how hard it can be xxx
> 
> Beneath , sorry af has arrived, when is your next appointment? Sending you hugs, hope you're ok xxx

I'm bummed, but okay. As sad as it sounds, I'm getting so used to the let down I'm almost sort of numb to it. My new RE consult is December 5th. I hope he can bring some hope back to me.


----------



## Jungleland

Numb is a feeling I've got too Beneath. I broke down in tears with the nurse who took my blood this morning but have then slept for 2 hours since the result and haven't cried once. Just feel dead inside :( 

Thanks Star :hugs: xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Numb is a feeling I've got too Beneath. I broke down in tears with the nurse who took my blood this morning but have then slept for 2 hours since the result and haven't cried once. Just feel dead inside :(
> 
> Thanks Star :hugs: xxxx

I understand how you feel =( :hugs:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jungle - sending you :hug: I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I am thinking and praying for you for strength during this time. xoxo

Beneath - sorry to hear that AF came for you today. Hopefully your appointment in early December with the new clinic can provide you some much needed answers. :hugs:

Doxie - sorry to hear you feel it hasn't worked. Trust me I have been feeling that way since the embryos went in and then when I started to see some bleeding this weekend I just decided it was all over. 

Emz - glad you took some time for yourselves this weekend. We so often forget to do that! Hope that the injections get a little easier over the next couple days. I am sure you will be an expert pretty soon :wink wink:

Madonna - how was the scan? Have you got the go ahead to start? Hope so!

Plex - how are you today? what happened at the clinic? :hugs:

AFM - I am pretty sure I am out. I was only spotting a bit of brown and the clinic kept saying so long as it's brown you are ok. There just seems to be a lot of brown blood - too much for it just to be implantation. I can't help but feel out. This week I will know for sure so I guess I just have to keep hanging on to find out. 

Sending prayers to everyone xoxo


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jungle - I am so so sorry. I know words don't mean much right now so sending you a virtual hug! 
I had a beta of 8 on first cycle and they also said it was technically a pregnancy as over 2 but wasn't high enough to be viable. AF arrived the next day as I was told to stop progesterone. It's great they are reviewing things for you though as I always wondered if it would have made a difference. I was told it counts as a chemical pregnancy and they were positive about the fact it means an embryo did implant and start to grow! Little consolation right now I know but may help later. You've had such strength staying positive throughout this cycle and I really hope you can use this strength to get you through x

Beneath - I'm so sorry the witch has arrived. I was wishing for an IUI miracle for you before you needed to look at next steps. I hope you can find the strength to try again with ivf soon. I think you said you were going to change clinics?


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Jungle - I am so so sorry. I know words don't mean much right now so sending you a virtual hug!
> I had a beta of 8 on first cycle and they also said it was technically a pregnancy as over 2 but wasn't high enough to be viable. AF arrived the next day as I was told to stop progesterone. It's great they are reviewing things for you though as I always wondered if it would have made a difference. I was told it counts as a chemical pregnancy and they were positive about the fact it means an embryo did implant and start to grow! Little consolation right now I know but may help later. You've had such strength staying positive throughout this cycle and I really hope you can use this strength to get you through x
> 
> Beneath - I'm so sorry the witch has arrived. I was wishing for an IUI miracle for you before you needed to look at next steps. I hope you can find the strength to try again with ivf soon. I think you said you were going to change clinics?

Thanks, hun. I was wishing the same..

Yes, I am going to a consult with a new RE on December 8th.


----------



## star25

Psalm, sending you babydust and praying its implantation xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Jungle - sending you :hug: I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I am thinking and praying for you for strength during this time. xoxo
> 
> Beneath - sorry to hear that AF came for you today. Hopefully your appointment in early December with the new clinic can provide you some much needed answers. :hugs:
> 
> Doxie - sorry to hear you feel it hasn't worked. Trust me I have been feeling that way since the embryos went in and then when I started to see some bleeding this weekend I just decided it was all over.
> 
> Emz - glad you took some time for yourselves this weekend. We so often forget to do that! Hope that the injections get a little easier over the next couple days. I am sure you will be an expert pretty soon :wink wink:
> 
> Madonna - how was the scan? Have you got the go ahead to start? Hope so!
> 
> Plex - how are you today? what happened at the clinic? :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I am pretty sure I am out. I was only spotting a bit of brown and the clinic kept saying so long as it's brown you are ok. There just seems to be a lot of brown blood - too much for it just to be implantation. I can't help but feel out. This week I will know for sure so I guess I just have to keep hanging on to find out.
> 
> Sending prayers to everyone xoxo


Praying the spotting is not af for you, hun!!


----------



## Jungleland

Bumpsparkle- thank you so much :hugs: it's important for me to know that the good quality embryo continued to develop past day2 because in none of our cycles have we got an embryo to blastocyst stage in the lab. It's also comforting to know someone who's been in a similar position. I feel like AF is imminent and don't fancy experiencing the AF/progesterone mix! Post-ivf cycle AF is normally super heavy for me. I'll probably ring the clinic for advice when AF comes as to whether there's any point in continuing taking it. 

Psalm- thank you hun :hugs: I'm still hopeful that you're not out of the running. A small amount of blood can seem a lot more than it really is in a pad or on toilet paper. I'm still praying for you

Beneath- I'm also thinking of switching clinics. I'll see how my debrief consultant appointment goes and if they're not willing to try anything different then I'm going to go for a consultation at another place in the same city to get another perspective. I think me and OH have agreed that if we're really frugal we might be able to afford to try again maybe sept-time next year

plex- thinking about you hun, I hope hope hope you had a transfer today xxxx


----------



## chimmi

I'm so sorry jungle and beneath.. I really had my hopes up for you both and am devastated for you :(
Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Bumpsparkle- thank you so much :hugs: it's important for me to know that the good quality embryo continued to develop past day2 because in none of our cycles have we got an embryo to blastocyst stage in the lab. It's also comforting to know someone who's been in a similar position. I feel like AF is imminent and don't fancy experiencing the AF/progesterone mix! Post-ivf cycle AF is normally super heavy for me. I'll probably ring the clinic for advice when AF comes as to whether there's any point in continuing taking it.
> 
> Psalm- thank you hun :hugs: I'm still hopeful that you're not out of the running. A small amount of blood can seem a lot more than it really is in a pad or on toilet paper. I'm still praying for you
> 
> Beneath- I'm also thinking of switching clinics. I'll see how my debrief consultant appointment goes and if they're not willing to try anything different then I'm going to go for a consultation at another place in the same city to get another perspective. I think me and OH have agreed that if we're really frugal we might be able to afford to try again maybe sept-time next year
> 
> plex- thinking about you hun, I hope hope hope you had a transfer today xxxx

I think looking into a new clinic is a good idea. Sometimes you just need that fresh start. I hope you will able to try again. I'm waiting for my refund check back from my current clinic on the canceled cycle and will use that for my next cycle. I am thinking it will probably be Jan/Feb.


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you chimmi, I need the hope to stay alive for everyone else. There are more bfps to come on this thread, I'm sure xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> I'm so sorry jungle and beneath.. I really had my hopes up for you both and am devastated for you :(
> Xx

thanks, hun <3


----------



## Jungleland

Not a long wait for you hopefully Beneath. You can enjoy christmas and then new year new start xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Not a long wait for you hopefully Beneath. You can enjoy christmas and then new year new start xxxx

hopefully next year is the year for us!!!!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Three years TTC, I have low sperm motility. Egg collection for ICSI was today; results on fertilisation tomorrow! :D


----------



## chimmi

How was egg collection pinky? Is it your first icsi? I will hopefully be in your shoes in 2 weeks..! Eek


----------



## beneathmywing

Pinkys Brain said:


> Three years TTC, I have low sperm motility. Egg collection for ICSI was today; results on fertilisation tomorrow! :D

Good luck!


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck pinky xxxx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

chimmi said:


> How was egg collection pinky? Is it your first icsi? I will hopefully be in your shoes in 2 weeks..! Eek

Very good thanks, expected two eggs - got 22! And yep, first time doing this. Very exciting - will have trouble sleeping tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Good luck Pinky! Keep us updated on your progress xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex -- thinking of you! Hope you had a transfer :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Jungle- I am so sorry to hear about your beta. :hugs:

Beneath- I am sorry too. With PIO, I always thought AF would stay away too. :hugs:

Doxie- Try to keep the faith!!! Some women don't have any symptoms at all!

Psalm- I've heard people that have bleeding (even bright red) throughout first trimester. So I'm holding out hope for you. 

Pinky- Lots of luck today! KUP!! :dust:

Plex- Hope your transfer went off. Scanned through older posts and saw what a problem your clinic has been!

Everyone else I missed- Hope you are all well. Got behind with a mini vacation.

AFM- I'm waiting on my beta results right now. Did a digi on friday and it said 1-2, did one sat and it said 2-3...so I am very excited!! :dance: This has been one heck of a journey for us from 2 surgeries, to OHSS, to BFN, to m/c. It feels surreal that this may finally be our time.


----------



## cali_kt

Beta just in.... 406!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance:

I just can't believe it. So surreal!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

cali_kt said:


> Beta just in.... 406!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance:
> 
> I just can't believe it. So surreal!!!!

Awesome news, hun! H&H 9 months to you! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## chimmi

Congratulations Cali!


----------



## Jungleland

cali_kt said:


> Beta just in.... 406!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance:
> 
> I just can't believe it. So surreal!!!!

Almost certainly TWINS!!! <3 <3 congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks ladies! Means so much that you ladies offer me heartfelt congrats, when some are not going through the best times. Makes me sad to think even though I am so happy, some of you are struggling. Sending you all :hugs:


----------



## star25

So happy for you cali, brilliant news!! Xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

cali_kt said:


> Thanks ladies! Means so much that you ladies offer me heartfelt congrats, when some are not going through the best times. Makes me sad to think even though I am so happy, some of you are struggling. Sending you all :hugs:

Your success after all youve been through gives us hope! We will all get there :hugs:


----------



## Pinkys Brain

cali_kt said:


> Beta just in.... 406!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance:
> 
> I just can't believe it. So surreal!!!!

Sorry; so much to learn but what is your "beta"?
What it is, it sounds good so congratulations!! :)


----------



## Madonna

Cali, that's great news, congrats!

Beneath and a Jungle, sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both.

Pinkys brain, great news on the 22 eggs. The beta is a blood test for pregnancy, it measures the amount of hcg in the blood. I don't think all clinics do it but most do.

I had my baseline scan and bloods today and all was ok. No cysts and lining of 4mm, but I don't really know what that means! I start Menopur tomorrow and then go back for my first scan in a weeks time. EC should be end of a Nov/beginning of Dec.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats Cali!! You must be totally over the moon! So happy for you. :happy dance: Agree with Jungle - sounds like twins! Keep us updated hun. 

Madonna - great that you are starting!! My lining was 3.7mm on Day 2, so 4mm sounds about right. They want to show that it is getting lower so that it builds up through the stimms. 

AFM - thanks for the wishes ladies but not holding out much hope. The clinic told me to call if it was bright red. It is bright red with clots. I know what that is. Anyway, they asked me to come in a day early for testing and require me to keep taking the progesterone. So will be going in Wednesday now not Thursday to see if I am pregnant or not. Pretty sure I know the answer. Anyway! Onwards and upwards I guess. This was not meant to be our time.


----------



## cali_kt

Madonna- Glad your scan was clear! ER will be here before you know it!

Psalm- :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## Madonna

Sorry to hear that Psalm, thinking of you.


----------



## chimmi

Madonna yay for your scan sounds good to me :) have they given you a possible date..? Only 3 days til my scan and menopur (fingers crossed) yay!


----------



## Jungleland

Madonna- excellent news that your scan was good and you're getting started with stimms! 

Psalm- really big :hugs: there are no words that will make you feel better but having the attitude that it's just the beginning and that ir wasn't 'your time' will definitely help you come to terms with it quicker and focus on moving forward

Chimmi- not be long before you can join madonna wih the stimms :)

AFM- I've phoned in sick at work, I havent cried since before the result phone call and just feel a bit empty and numb. I'm certain I couldn't function in my job feeling this way and know that I've got to cry/grieve at somepoint and would rather it wasn't at work. AF feels imminent but no sign yet xxxx


----------



## star25

Glad scan went well Madonna and chimmi yay for starting soon too! At least you can cycle together and have each other for support :)

Psalm, so sorry to hear this, sending you hugs xxx

Jungle, you have to take all the time you need, even without transfer I needed the week off work I took just to get over all the meds and constant hospital trips, I bet you have a lot of love at home now and being well looked after xxx

Pinkys, hope fertilisation report is good news today!


----------



## emz1200

Madonna - We might be having our EC at around the same time if things finally go to plan with me 

Psalm - So sorry to hear that the bleeding is getting worse, you are being so strong about it all sending :hugs:

Cali - Congrats & possible twins yay :happydance:

Chimmi - fx for your scan, hope all goes well

Jungle - You've made the right decision phoning in sick work is the last place you need to be right now. Sending huge :hugs: :hugs:

AFM not much to report i have another scan on Friday as that will be day 8 of stimming & they want to keep an eye on me so will shall wait & see what they say.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Phone call this morning; 15 eggs have fertilized! :D
Booked in on Saturday to have one implanted! :D :D :D


----------



## star25

Emz, hope all goes well at scan on Friday :)

Pinkys, thats great news! do you get more updates before sat? :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Been stalking the thread. I just want to say how sorry I am for Jungle, Psalm, and Beneath. :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

ILT! We've missed you :hugs: how are you doing? Xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, nothing much going on. AF for November arrived earlier than expected. I think the BCP messed up my cycle. So, now I am back on BCP. Hates it but it is what it is. Hopefully, this one will be strong enough to suppress my cysts. I am glad you took a day off work. :hugs:.


----------



## Jungleland

Are you still on track to try again in January ILT? Fingers crossed for a new year BFP for you :hugs:

I've decided not to go back to work until after my next blood test on monday so OH has jumped straight up and booked us a 2night stay down in Cornwall (south west of England) for thurs/fri so we can go to nice restaurants and spoil ourselves for a bit. We both like a road trip so I think it's a good idea. It's the first thing that's put a smile on my face xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, yaaayyy for mini getaway :). So far, we are still on track for January cycle. I start stim on January 2nd. Way to start 2015...with injections! hahahaha. However, this time they booked me for BW and U/S 2 weeks prior to Stims. So hopefully if I have cysts, we have time to take care of it. I think I misread a few of your posts. So, we are not sure yet if it's a chemical right? So still have hope!! Sorry..woke up super early this morning and coffee hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## star25

Thats something to look forward to jungle and so sweet of dh, the 2 night break I just had in Brighton done me the world of good xxx


----------



## Jungleland

No ILT you've not interpreted it wrong hun, my beta is too low for it to indicate a viable pregnancy, I think the test on monday is just to see that the level is back down to zero. I guess there's always a slim chance but it's very very slim, I'm certain that AF is on it's way soon. It sounds like a good plan for you to have a scan in the lead up to your baseline this time, you've clearly got a doc that knows what he/she is doing :thumbup:

I know Star, when he suggested it i was a little bit unsure whether it was too soon but now I'm looking forward to it. It'll ensure we keep talking rather than just bury our heads in our normal routine xxxx


----------



## keri 01

Egg collection today they got 6. Will call tomorrow to let me know how they are doing. I feel a little disappointed with the numbers but as the doctor said they only need one. 

Cali- congratulations twins yeah that's amazing. I would love twins. I have a twin sister myself

Pinky brain- you have such great numbers. You must be so pleased with that. When's your egg transfer?


----------



## keri 01

Pinky Brain 
I see it's sat ur transfer. Good luck xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, I hope my RE knows what he is doing. We are counting on him :). Plus, with all the meds that he is asking me to take...yeah...he better knows what he is doing. I am not too fond of taking meds unless it's super necessary. So knowing that I have to put all different types of chemicals in my body kinda scared me a little. But hey, it is what it is, right? :) We do what's necessary and beyond required of us to have a baby or two :). I am excited for you mini vacay!!


----------



## Jungleland

Keri- praying that you get a great fertilisation report tomorrow hun, now feet up and relax :hugs:

Pinky- amazing fert report, congrats! 

ILT- we absolutely do whatever we have to do to get our precious families. About a week ago I had all my eggs in one basket (no pun intended) and thought we'd never be able to afford another cycle if this one failed but we've already had the moneytalk and got a plan to hopefully be able to afford another cycle in september xxxx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Assuming everything goes okay, we won't hear back before Saturday. If there are any problems, we'll be getting a phone call on Thursday.

Mrs Pinky is very sore after the egg collection, but we're in a happy mood today, fairy dust all round!:dust:


----------



## star25

Well done keri, hope you get a good report tomorrow xx


----------



## chimmi

Jungle, Enjoy your break, my hubby and myself always resort to a night or two away when things get tough, it's good for the soul (and your relationship) it's always good to get away every now and then and just spoil yourself, hope you enjoy it and can relax, you deserve it so so much xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks chimmi! I hope you're well into stimming by the time I get back :) xxxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jungle, love it that you already planned the next cycle :D!!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Madonna* -- Thanks, hun. Glad to hear your baseline scan went well. Good luck!!!

*Psalm* -- Sorry to hear your spotting has gotten heavier. It does suck this cycle wasn't either of our cycles =(

*Jungeland* -- I was heading to work my first ivf cycle when AF showed that night and let's just say I had a panic attack on the train, DH had to leave work and come get me, and I had to call out of work last minute..my friend told me I should have called out that morning, but I didn't listen to her. I should have. Definitely take all the time you need!!! The mini getaway sounds awesome. Wish I could come :hugs:

*Emz* -- Good luck at your next scan!

*Pinkys* -- Awesome fert report. Good luck on your transfer Saturday! 

*Ilovetomatoes* -- Thanks, hun. We really did miss you! I am thinking of maybe trying again in January if all goes well with my new RE appointment, so maybe we can be close in cycles then.

*Keri* -- FX, hun! I had seven my first IVF cycle and 4 fertilized, so you never know!

*AFM* -- Not much to report. Just trying to enjoy being "me" again, because in the past 6 months, I haven't liked being me so much. Waiting for my new re appt on Dec. 8th until then and until the next IVF cycle, I just want to be thankful for DH and what we do have and enjoy the holidays and our families! We lose track of everything else around us when we go through this TTC craziness.


----------



## cali_kt

Emz- How is stimming going?

Jungle- I'm glad you are taking time to heal. It is so incredibly hard. :hugs: So glad you are going on a get away. Have some wine :wine: and relax with hubby.

Keri- Glad ER went well. And you are right it just takes one!!! Crossing fingers for all 6 getting to day 5!!

AFM- Took time off after transfer. Back to work tonight..night shifts. Hopefully I can stay awake without caffeine!


----------



## beneathmywing

Has anyone heard from Plex? Worried about her. Hope she had a transfer and is just relaxing!


----------



## star25

I hope so too beneath, haven't heard anything though so praying all is well xx


----------



## Serenyx

beneathmywing said:


> Has anyone heard from Plex? Worried about her. Hope she had a transfer and is just relaxing!

No - I keep checking back in her threads hoping for an update :( I hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

No, I hope she's ok :( x


----------



## Jungleland

I don't think Plex has posted but she changed her status to 'lurking' and her profile shows she was last online yesterday morning so she might have seen the messages of support. We love you Plex! :hugs: post whenever you're ready hun xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

ILT- if I didnt start planning the next cycle I would probably curl up and lose all motivation for life!

Beneath- I 100% agree that it's easy to lose track of everything in real life when ttc, particularly through fertility treatments. I'm pleased that you're feeling more like yourself

Cali- good luck with the night shift!

Psalm- I'll be thinking about you today, I know you're prepared for the worst :hugs: xxxx


----------



## keri 01

The call came and 4 have fertilised. I will hear more on Friday but ET will be Sunday. This is getting so tough to control my emotions now. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## star25

Great news Keri, you will soon be pupo and in your 2ww! X


----------



## emz1200

Morning,

Cali - Stimming is going ok at the moment so nothing to report. I hope your first day back at work went ok.

Jungle - Enjoy your mini break & hopefully you can try & relax. It's good that you can start planning for your next cycle :flower:

Keri - 4 Fertilized that's fab you must be so pleased :happydance: I hope everything goes well for your transfer.

Palsm - sending :hugs: for today

Plex - :hi: 

Nothing really to report with me just waiting for Friday & hopefully they will see a few follicles & we can possible start thinking of EC dates.


----------



## Jungleland

Keri- my advice is - don't try and control your emotions, it's so unbelievably hard work! If you want to cry, cry. If you want to jump up and down in excitement then do just that. If you want to scream, scream! It's a rollercoaster and the best thig you can do is ride along with it. 4 is a good number and excellent that they anticipate a 5day sunday transfer at this early stage. I've got my fingers crossed for your embies :hugs:

Emz- thanks hun, wishing you all the very best of luck for your scan on friday xxxx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

keri 01 said:


> The call came and 4 have fertilised. I will hear more on Friday but ET will be Sunday. This is getting so tough to control my emotions now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well x

Got my fingers crossed for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## DoxieLove

Well it looks like I am out. I am 7dp5dt and I tested BFN. My otd is in 2 days but I felt comfortable testing today. I know it is very unlikely that this cycle worked at this point. Totally sucks because I have no money to continue. I'm taking a break from all of this for awhile. This process and infertility is just so cruel. 
I'm wishing everyone the very best of luck. Hope we get some more BFP's in here soon. 
The boards I am on are always so depressing. I really hope that changes.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Well it looks like I am out. I am 7dp5dt and I tested BFN. My otd is in 2 days but I felt comfortable testing today. I know it is very unlikely that this cycle worked at this point. Totally sucks because I have no money to continue. I'm taking a break from all of this for awhile. This process and infertility is just so cruel.
> I'm wishing everyone the very best of luck. Hope we get some more BFP's in here soon.
> The boards I am on are always so depressing. I really hope that changes.

I am so so so sorry to hear this hun :( this process definitely is so cruel!! Trust me, I know. I hope next year brings us more luck.


----------



## Plex

:hugs: oh my :cry: sorry to read about the negatives, massive hugs to Psalm, Jungle and BMW :hugs: I hate IVF and what we have to go through - so wish we all didnt have to endure it :hugs: 

Sorry for being quiet, havent felt up to posting until now - really wanted to check in and see how u all were. Going to try to catch up and do personals xxx


----------



## Plex

*Psalm* - So sorry about af coming early hun :hugs: Do u have a beta test 2moro? Really sending u lots and lots of hugs and strength to get through this :hugs: xx 

*Ostara* - Great that you have started! Hows things going? xx

*Chimmi* - Are u on the stimms yet? xx

*Jungle* - :hugs: Hope ur doing as well as u can hun, the wait for ur next test must be awful! really thinking of u and sending u lots of strength to get through this :hugs: A mini break sounds fab for u both - spoil urselves! xx

*Lazy/Star* - hope u are both ok? xx

*Beneath* - :( Really upset for this cycle not working for u hun :hugs: Im sending u lots of hugs and hope that you find a way forward from this. Do u still have a consultation in december for the other clinic? xx

*Keri* - Hope the egg collection went well hun, how are you feeling now? Good number of eggs collected though and a great fertilization rate! Fingers crossed for those embies to be strong lil buggers!! :) xx

*Emz* - Yay for starting!! Hope ur scan goes well on friday :)xx

*Madonna* - Great news about starting stimms xx

*Doxie* - Sorry u feel out hun :( I totally agree with BMW that this process is so cruel! We've run out of money aswell :( its so bloomin expensive. Just wanna send u lots of hugs :hugs: xx

*Pinkie* - Hope everything is ok after the collection and ur wife is healing well? Great number of eggs and fert report! xx

*Cali* - Omg i think u may have twinnies in there chick!! xx

Afm, Sorry if ive missed anything / anyone or read anyones posts wrong - there was ALOT to read :haha: 

Wanted to send back all the love and support u have all written for me over the past days, it means so much :hugs: :flower: Just wish i was there to support u guys going through what u have. I guess i just have to shut myself off to deal/process things.

We did have a transfer on monday but it wasnt what we expected. Long story short, we were told on mon am we had 5 got in to be told we had 1 still growing slowly, 2 struggling at 10cells and 2 that had perished on sat. So we had the one slow grower put back - it was a cavitating morula, so just before an early blast.

Not sure but i think our chances are slim :shrug: guess we'll find out in a week.

hope its good news!!! xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Plex* -- It's so good to hear from you! :hugs:

Thanks for the kind words. I'm okay. Hanging on to hope. I do have a consul with a new clinic on December 8th. Looking forward to seeing a new face and a new perspective, really.

So sorry to hear all you've went through. How aggravating! Please don't give up. Praying for you and for your embie to be your bfp! Sometimes when you think your chance is slim is when it ends up working. IVF is weird like that. You just never really know. That's what makes it so hard, I think.
Don't lose hope :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Plex, glad you are ok, don't give up hope this could be it for you I have everything crossed for you :) 
I am still on down-reg, got our first scan Friday and hopefully start stims that night :)!


----------



## Plex

Beneath - :hugs: Its good that ur consult isnt too far away as it gives u something to focus on in the mean time. I really hope that they can offer a new way forward with treatment for you, can u get a copy of the notes to take with u from ur last clinic? I know some places charge for copies tho :(

Im trying to think positive, trying to visualise it working etc. Ive decided not to test before my beta. Its going to be hard but ive done it every cycle so far and been deeply disappointed so am hoping my will power holds strong - going to try to enjoy being pupo for as long as possible! xx


----------



## Plex

Chimmi - Thanks hun! for some reason it wont let me say thanks to ur post so ill just say it :) Really hope u get to start stims on friday!! Its not far away at all and when u start them collection will be just around the corner! xx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Plex said:


> *Pinkie* - Hope everything is ok after the collection and ur wife is healing well? Great number of eggs and fert report! xx

Still in a bit of pain, tummy area is very tender but starting to get back on her feet. :) We're really looking forward to Saturday! The days seem to go on forever waiting for it to roll round - the 2WW is gonna kill us...


----------



## Plex

Pinkie - The tww is torture! Mind u all the waiting is torture lol Glad shes starting to get back to normal now :) I really hope Saturday rolls by quickly for you both x


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Beneath - :hugs: Its good that ur consult isnt too far away as it gives u something to focus on in the mean time. I really hope that they can offer a new way forward with treatment for you, can u get a copy of the notes to take with u from ur last clinic? I know some places charge for copies tho :(
> 
> Im trying to think positive, trying to visualise it working etc. Ive decided not to test before my beta. Its going to be hard but ive done it every cycle so far and been deeply disappointed so am hoping my will power holds strong - going to try to enjoy being pupo for as long as possible! xx

:hugs: Yeah, I am glad I have that appointment. I am actually waiting for a copy of my records from my current re.. hopefully get it soon. 

The new facility im going to is actually having a contest where I had to make a video on dh and I's journey so far and people can vote along with the facilities staff that decides on a winner. if we win, we win a free ivf! Slim chance id actually win, but keeping my fx!! 

Not testing is a good idea, if you can do it! Enjoy being pupo, hun!


----------



## DoxieLove

Thanks Plex. I'm keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed for you. You have been through so much.


----------



## star25

So glad you had transfer plex, you have every chance of your embie implanting so stay positive xx

Doxie, I hope it was just too early for you to test, sending you give xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

:hi: all!! Thanks for being just absolutely wonderful everyone. I have really felt the love the last few days from you all and it means so much. Sorry I haven't really had time for personals but just want you all to know that I am thinking of you and praying for you all to get your :bfp: 

AFM - I had my beta a day early today and it confirmed it was :bfn: I am doing OK. I have been expecting this since I first saw the bleeding on Saturday so today wasn't that big of a deal for me. I have to applaud the clinic since they know I am leaving next Friday out of the country to they allowed me to get in with my Dr. for a follow up next Tuesday. I have asked my DH to book an appointment for when I arrive to him and we will see what this new Dr. has to say to better our protocol for the next time around. Hopefully he will let us start in December/January. 

xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> :hi: all!! Thanks for being just absolutely wonderful everyone. I have really felt the love the last few days from you all and it means so much. Sorry I haven't really had time for personals but just want you all to know that I am thinking of you and praying for you all to get your :bfp:
> 
> AFM - I had my beta a day early today and it confirmed it was :bfn: I am doing OK. I have been expecting this since I first saw the bleeding on Saturday so today wasn't that big of a deal for me. I have to applaud the clinic since they know I am leaving next Friday out of the country to they allowed me to get in with my Dr. for a follow up next Tuesday. I have asked my DH to book an appointment for when I arrive to him and we will see what this new Dr. has to say to better our protocol for the next time around. Hopefully he will let us start in December/January.
> 
> xoxo


Hi, hun :wave:

So sorry to hear about your BFN =( Glad to hear, though, your follow-up is so soon and you'll be seeing a new doctor soon!!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thank you Beneath!! You're an angel. Wishing you all the best for your appointment in December :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thank you Beneath!! You're an angel. Wishing you all the best for your appointment in December :hugs:

Awww! Thank you so much, hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkys Brain

It's looking more and more likely that my wife is suffering with mild OHSS. Is there anything we can do to alleviate the symptoms of this? :/


----------



## star25

Hi pinkys, with my clinic they told me after egg collection to carry on with the cetrotide for 5 days and another injecton clexane to prevent blood clots, I also had 5 days of tablets and had to wear stockings, again both to prevent blood clots, they didnt give me any other specific instructions but had to keep in touch with how I was feeling, they said to me that anything over 20 eggs they always Do a freeze all and I triggered with buserelin instead of the hcg trigger as the hcg can make it worse 
Probably be best to call the clinic, I had it fairly mild but still took a few days to feel right but I think all the preventative measure above helped me from getting worse, hope shes better soon 

Pslam, sorry about the beta, you sound positive though so hope Dec/Jan brings good news xx


----------



## cali_kt

Keri- I'm excited for you to be PUPO on sunday..now grow embies grow!!!

Doxie- I am sorry about bfn. Infertility and IVF are a very cruel and hard journey. Sending you love.:hugs:

Plex- Keep the hope, I'll be crossing it all and saying prayers. Here's to your little fighter embie...she can do it. Snuggle in for the long haul!!

AFM- My beta came back yesterday at 1100!! So we are pleased and relieved. I did have some cramping last night at work. I work night shift at hospital. Took some tylenol and feel better! Praying my little babe(s) are doing okay. First u/s is Dece 8.


----------



## star25

Cant wait for your scan cali! Xx


----------



## emz1200

Pslam - So sorry that you've had confirmation of your :bfn: I really hope you can get going again really soon.

Cali - Can't wait for your scan so we will hopefully know if your having Twins :happydance:

Doxie - Sorry about your :bfn: its still early though.

Pinky - I hope your wife is feeling better sending :hugs:

Star - How are you doing hun?

AFM - had another scan this morning to see how the stimming is going & thankfully they are doing well, i have 11 follicles & 10 of them are of good size. I have to wait & see if they phone me later if they don't i'm back in Monday for another scan & EC Wednesday, if they do it'll be EC Monday. 
It's all go now after waiting for so long i just seem to be in a daze at the moment.


----------



## chimmi

Cali congrats again must seem so surreal I can't imagine!! 

Emz yay for stimming it does feel weird to be finally doing something after so long of nothing!

I had my first scan today after doing down reg for 2 weeks and all is as it should be so I was shown how to mix my menopur and I start my first stims injection tonight..! Going back next Friday for another scan and then hopefully EC will be the following week :) eek!!


----------



## DoxieLove

As expected, my beta was less than 2....BFN. I have had 3 embryos transferred at this point and not a single one has implanted. I thought we were just dealing with MFI but it would seem we have another issue. I'm not sure if the embryos were genetically faulty or if there is a uterine implantation issue. ..like an immune response problem. I will have a post cycle conference with my Dr. I have a lot of thinking to do. We have used up all insurance money and I will have to get a loan to continue treatment. It is so much money for no guarantee. All of this makes me feel so sad and overwhelmed.


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- great numbers on your scan hun! 

Keri- have you had an update call today on your embies?

Doxie- I'm so sorry hun :hugs: we've had 5 embryos transferred over the last year and it sounds like we nearly got there this time but 'close but no cigar' isn't close enough is it :hugs: we've probably spent around £10,000 up to now and can't even consider trying again for about a year financially. I know how unfair it is hun. Big hugs

Plex- great to see you back :) I've got my fingers crossed that your slow grower is a goodie. My friend is nearly at the 12week milestone from a FET where the embryo wasn't expected to grow past day3 and was a day behind development-wise but ended up being good enough to freeze, transfer and result in a bfp!

Chimmi- it's great that you can start stimming! Good luck with your first stim injection tonight!

Beneath- can we vote for you to win the treatment?! :)

Psalm- I'm sorry for your confirmed result :hugs: but it's great you can debrief quickly and move forward with a fresh start somewhere new. Big hugs 

Pinky- how's your wife? Lots of water post-EC is always a good thing

Cali- great beta! My friends boy/girl twin beta at 12dp5dt was 784, how does that compare with your dpt beta? 

Hi to everyone else! I hope you're all well!

AFM- chilling on my mini break, lots of time to clear our heads. Bleeding now so stopped taking progesterone, I didn't think there was much point in continuing. Love to all xxxx


----------



## star25

Emz, I'm ok thank you, just plodding along waiting for Jan! When I think about it though its already near the end of Nov so could be starting again in 6 weeks depending on af 
So glad your scan went well, all go for EC next week then you will soon be pupo! 
Xx

Chimmi, yay for stimming! So exciting for you xx

Doxie, sorry about he beta, I hope your next plan of action brings you your bfp, do you think there is another issue or can an embryo not implant for no reason? Sorry for question, just wondering as dont know too much about reasons for not implanting, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## star25

Jungle thats such good news about your friend and glad to hear you are having a relaxing time, you deserve it xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> As expected, my beta was less than 2....BFN. I have had 3 embryos transferred at this point and not a single one has implanted. I thought we were just dealing with MFI but it would seem we have another issue. I'm not sure if the embryos were genetically faulty or if there is a uterine implantation issue. ..like an immune response problem. I will have a post cycle conference with my Dr. I have a lot of thinking to do. We have used up all insurance money and I will have to get a loan to continue treatment. It is so much money for no guarantee. All of this makes me feel so sad and overwhelmed.

 Im so sorry to hear this hun :( maybe your doctor will suggeat immune testing? :hugs: I knlw how overwhelming this process can be and so ap unfair!!!


----------



## cali_kt

Emz & Chimmi- Yay! :dance: Excited for your ER!!!

Doxie- I'm sorry hun. Been in your place. We took out a loan to do our donor embryo instead. I didn't want to risk using my own eggs with all that money. Always an option!

Jungle- My numbers were 9dpt5dt (406) and 11dpt5dt (1100)! Sounds promising!

AFM- Back to work tonight. Hoping for no more cramping!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

So, tomorrow is ET and we're both really excited. Mrs Pinky is in alot less pain and not bloaty and we can snuggle again which is always nice! So excited; won't be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Pinky* -- Good luck!!! Glad to hear she isn't in as much pain =) 

*Cali* -- Awesome beta! I bet there's twins in there!!!!! Hope the cramping subsides.

*Emz* -- Glad your scan went well. EC will be here before you know it!

*Chimmi* -- Yay for starting stims!!!!!

*Jungleland* -- Yes, you can vote! Apparently I tried posting the link on my journal and it's against the "rules." I will send you a PM with the link =) Hope you are doing okay <3


----------



## chimmi

Beneath I would like to vote for you as well please x


----------



## star25

Can I vote too please!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well ET is complete; although the little fella doesn't have his Mum's eyes yet!! And we're due to do a pregnancy test on 3rd December - our wedding anniversary of all days!!! Long wait lies ahead and we're kicking off with a doughnut and Look Who's Talking! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Chimmi & Star, sending you a pm with the link!! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - just to let you know my next AF arrived just 2days later than expected this month so I don't think the mega early one after the cycle made too much of a difference to my body. I was expecting it to be really late but looks like my body has sorted itself out. FET consultation is a week Tuesday! Can't believe it's nearly here. Scratch will probably be 5th Jan with the FET cycle starting 12th Jan

Hi to everyone and hugs to all who are needing to be so strong right now x


----------



## beneathmywing

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well ET is complete; although the little fella doesn't have his Mum's eyes yet!! And we're due to do a pregnancy test on 3rd December - our wedding anniversary of all days!!! Long wait lies ahead and we're kicking off with a doughnut and Look Who's Talking! :D

Yayyy!! That would be an awesome anniversary gift! Fx :)


----------



## chimmi

Beneath I voted for you just now, hope you get it!!! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> Beneath I voted for you just now, hope you get it!!! Xx

Thank you soo much!!!!


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo pinkys! How exciting on your anniversary what a present!

Beneath, ill vote at home on laptop as wont let me press the vote button on my fone, hope you win!xx

Bumpsparkle, glad your cycles are still quite regular then, mine are always all over the place, hope were starting around the same time, are you going to join the Jan thread with me and beneath?


----------



## star25

Ps) my scratch is Monday, such an effort!


----------



## Pinkys Brain

star25 said:


> Ps) my scratch is Monday, such an effort!

Ooh good luck with that! To us that felt like the first proper step on the IVF journey! :hugs:


----------



## keri 01

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well ET is complete; although the little fella doesn't have his Mum's eyes yet!! And we're due to do a pregnancy test on 3rd December - our wedding anniversary of all days!!! Long wait lies ahead and we're kicking off with a doughnut and Look Who's Talking! :D

Yay how exciting good luck.


----------



## keri 01

Hey hope your all well. Tomorrow is my egg transfer I hope it goes well I'm down to only 2 embryos now. The other 2 didn't make it. I'm hoping to talk the doctor in to implanting both them to up my chances but I doubt it. My clinic only implant more than 1 if your over 40.


----------



## chimmi

Keri how exciting!! Good luck and fingers crossed for you :) how old r u? Maybe they will implant two? Depends on the grade I reAd? (And your age)


----------



## Pinkys Brain

keri 01 said:


> Hey hope your all well. Tomorrow is my egg transfer I hope it goes well I'm down to only 2 embryos now. The other 2 didn't make it. I'm hoping to talk the doctor in to implanting both them to up my chances but I doubt it. My clinic only implant more than 1 if your over 40.

Our fingers firmly crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Good luck for tomorrow keri, will they freeze the other if transfer one?


----------



## star25

Pinkys Brain said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps) my scratch is Monday, such an effort!
> 
> Ooh good luck with that! To us that felt like the first proper step on the IVF journey! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you pinkys, It was done as part of the trial I done and part of it was also another scratch if you didnt have transfer, didnt have to do it again and nearly said no as she asked me straight after egg collection but thought better do everything possible to help transfer in January!


----------



## chimmi

What's a scratch?


----------



## beneathmywing

*Star* -- Thank you so much for the vote! Good luck on your scratch, Monday!!

*Keri* -- Good luck on your transfer tomorrow. Hope you can transfer 2!!


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> Keri how exciting!! Good luck and fingers crossed for you :) how old r u? Maybe they will implant two? Depends on the grade I reAd? (And your age)

Hi I'm 27.


----------



## star25

Chimmi, it's when the womb is scratched with a thin catheter type tube to cause an repair reaction which is meant to help with implantation, it's similar to a smear test
One website says the repair process releases growth factors, chemicals and hormones and the new lining that grows after the procedure more receptable to an embryo 
Also some scientists say that genes responsible for implanting embryos are sometimes not 'switched on' and that the procedure helps switch on the genes that prepare the uterus for an embryo to implant
I actually looked this up this time as I wasnt entirely sure how a scratch helped apart from something to do with a repair process!


----------



## chimmi

Oh right!! Thanks for your reply, learn something new every day. When would they do a scratch? If it hasn't worked first time? Or due to age?


----------



## 3chords

I see that you guys are still hanging out on this thread so I thought I'd re-join.

After last month's debacle of my cycle being canceled due to my RE being away, we are back on track. Stims start tomorrow morning and ER tentatively scheduled for Dec 4.


----------



## star25

Good news 3chords, hope all goes well :)

Chimmi, I think some clinics do it if it hasn't worked 1-2 times but it's fairly cheap, about £100 so some pay for it whether theyve had ivf before or not
I done ot as part of the trial I was doing about vitamins affecting embryo quality but I had read about it before and wanted to do it


----------



## chimmi

Ahh ok. I've never heard of it before. My clinic are quite basic in what they offer I think (NHS) haven't mentioned anything like that to me. I just go in have a scan and they say right see you next week..! They are good don't get me wrong and it's a brand new clinic only opened last April, but they don't really tell me anything!


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- thanks hun, I've voted! I'll try and do it multiple times if it lets me :) 

Star- 6wks isn't long at all and excellent that your scratch is coming up as quick as tomorrow! 

Pinky- congratulatiins on pupo! How many were transferred, just the one? Were you able to freeze any embryos?

Bumpsparkle- not long for you now, you're nearly on a month countdown to your scratch :)

Keri- good luck for ET today hun, I hope you can transfer both or that both are great quality so you can freeze one and transfer the other

Chimmi-my clinic offered a scratch after 2 failed cycles. It cost £144. Unfortunately we still had a failed cycle but we got a touch further than last time and maybe the scratch had something to do with that? I'd probably have it again next year.

3chords- welcome back hun! How are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## star25

How are you doing jungle? Xxx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Jungleland said:


> Pinky- congratulatiins on pupo! How many were transferred, just the one? Were you able to freeze any embryos?

Just the one transferred and we'll find out in ten days how many were frozen but we're expecting about three. :)


----------



## keri 01

Hey girls just back from my egg transfer. They transferred them both cause they weren't great quality. One was an early blast they didn't grade it cause it wasn't at the stage to grade yet. And one was a morula. The doctor said my change are about 30% success. I will work with that and keep thinking positive. Now bring on the dreaded TWW xxx


----------



## keri 01

3chords said:


> I see that you guys are still hanging out on this thread so I thought I'd re-join.
> 
> After last month's debacle of my cycle being canceled due to my RE being away, we are back on track. Stims start tomorrow morning and ER tentatively scheduled for Dec 4.

That's great news you start soon. Good luck


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Keri, congratulations on PUPO, you're in the same camp as Plex with your slow growers. I hope slow and steady wins the race for both of you :hugs: :dust:

I'm ok star, goin for another beta test tomorrow and expecting it to be zero. Then going back to work on tuesday which I'm dreading but it's got to be done. I'll book in my followup consultation tomorrow too so something to plan for. How are you hun? Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*3chords* -- Yay for starting stims!

*Jungleland* -- Thanks so much for voting, hun! :hugs: Hope you are doing well.

*Keri* -- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Good luck!


----------



## 3chords

Keri - good luck! In my first IVF, my embryos looked great but were slow growers so we weren't given a lot of hope but one took so you never know. :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath- if you PM me your link I'll vote for you as well x

Jungle- thanks sweetie, just gotta get through the stresses of xmas first! Good luck for 2mrw, I'm sure it can't be easy going in for this 2nd beta x

Star - do you feel in limbo at the moment as I do? I'm not pregnant, but haven't got a bfn to deal with either, so I don't feel like I've got closure from this 3rd cycle. I kind of feel as though the 2ww has become a 3 month wait instead! I just don't know whether to be excited or whether I'm just prolonging the pain of a bfn x


----------



## chimmi

Good luck keri!

I had the weirdest feeling this morning am on day 3 of stims and I blew my nose and my ovaries hurt..?! 
Is that normal?? Was convince I am going to sneeze and release all my eggs lol :/


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi everyone!! Glad to see folks are moving along. 

Congrats on being PUPO Plex, Keri and Pinky. Sending you lots of :dust: and hoping everything works out. 

Beneath - send me the PM and I will vote for you too!! 

Jungle - glad to see you are enjoying your break. Thinking of you for tomorrow hun and hoping that you get some answers from your follow up appointment with the Dr. :hugs:

Emz - how are you doing? Are they doing retrieval tomorrow or Wednesday?

Chimmi - I felt like that a couple of times. It just means your ovaries are getting bigger and growing those eggs. 

Bumpsparkle - being in limbo must be so hard. Do you have lots of Christmas things to think about and distract you or not so much?

Star - how are you passing the time away til your next step? Hopefully you are able to find things to do! Good luck for the scratch tomorrow :hugs:

3chords - yay for starting stimms! Hope all goes well. 

AFM - I leave the US on Friday, so busily packing the house up to move. Tuesday is my WTF appointment with my Dr. here in the US. I have a number of questions I want to ask him about quality of the embryos etc. so I am hoping he is prepared to answer my questions!! Also, booked in to see new Dr. abroad on December 6th so things will start to move forward hopefully for 2015 at that appointment.


----------



## star25

Keri, congrats on being pupo! Xx

Psalm, where are you moving to? Hope you get your qs answered xx
Ive been spending alot of time with my sister and her little ones and friends, makes me want mine more! 

Bumpsparkle, I'm in limbo too, fed up of waiting and just feel loke something is missing still :(
But werw definitely not getting bfns!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Bumpsparkle* -- Thank you so much, hun! Sending the link over to you =)

*Psalm* -- Sending the link to you as well. Thank you!!!!!! 

Good luck with the move and at your WTF appt!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi!
Well I had a terrible night last night, started throwing up at about 8pm and didnt stop til around midnight. Up early to go for my followup bloodtest this morning eugh! Just pleased the sickness didn't hit while we were away. I just want to feel normal again :( 
love to all xxxx


----------



## star25

Oh no jungle, hope it passes soon xxx


----------



## emz1200

Jungle - Hope your feeling better

Beneath - PM me the link & i'll vote as well

Psalm - Hope you get your questions answered when you have your follow up appointment. It's good that you have already booked for your next appointment with your new Dr, fingers crossed you can get going again soon.

Keri & Pinky - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

3Chords - Yeah for stimming hope all goes smoothly

Star - Good luck with your scratch today hope it all goes well

AFM well we had a rather emotional weekend as my parents had to have their dog put down, she was nearly 15yrs old so she's left quite a huge whole in our lives. :cry:
On a brighter note I had yet another scan this morning & fingers crossed we will be going for our EC on Wednesday I just have to wait for them to call later & tell me whats going on.


----------



## Jungleland

Oh Emz I'm so sorry :hugs: such a loss for you and your family. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

2nd beta came back at zero so it's officially all over**:cry:

It's what i expected so not too surprised. Just feel really poorly to be honest*:(

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## star25

So sorry about your dog emz, must be horrible for you all, sending huge and hope all goes ahead fpr weds xx

Jungle, sorry to hear its officially over and on top of that your not well, hope your resting and taking the time you need to get better xx

Afm, didnt have the scratch just a complete waste of a day off, had to wait nearly an hour then saw a lady from the research team who are running the trial, the main lady who was going to do tje scratch was off sick so she had to go and see if there was anyone free from the actual fertility clinic to do, good news there was so off I went to the ward bit where I went fpr EC and got changed into a gown, then the lady came back with a nurse who said they were talking about it with the Dr who was going to do the scratch and he thinks it is too early and I would benefit more from it next cycle 
It was all a bit of a palaver so we came home with a plan to do it next cycle, so thats about £30 of travel wasted and dh lost a mornings work fpr nothing, bit annoyed that ot was arranged too early but glad another Dr was consulted as he said although I was doing the scratch as Part of the trial clinically it has to benefit me too so they said in the future the researchers amd clinic would work more closely together, tut!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I'm sorry it's been a waste of a day for you but I'm really glad you're having it on the cycle before as I got told the timing is really important. We got turned down for the trial as we used frozen sperm but I remember it really bugging me that the trial wanted to do the scratch a few months before and yet the clinic were stating it had to be day 21 of the cycle immediately before. Glad they've sorted it out for you and just think, the wasted time will be totally worth it come Jan!!

Jungle - really sorry about your beta and hoping you can stay strong for your next cycle, which will be here before you know it!

Psalm - we've got loads to sort before xmas which is keeping me distracted but is also stressing me out which is not helpful for a chilled run up to Jan's FET lol! ;-)

Beneath - thanks for the link, will vote when I get home!


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland -- oh, no, hun. Sorry you weren't feeling well ad so so sorry about your beta 


Emz -- Thanks!! Pm'ing the link to you =) 
So sorry to hear about your parent's dog, hun. Fx for EC on Wednesday!!!


Star -- Sorry to hear about the day wasted. Ugh.


Bumpsparkle -- Thanks for the vote!!*


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, yeah my first scratch wouldnt have benefited me anyway as too early so a freeze all has worked out better for me, also one of the researchers walked me down to the car park as dh haf gone to get car anf she was telling me they are now leaning towards everyone having a freeze all due to the success rates so feel better about it, just so fed up of waiting, my nurse appointment will be on day 42 if I have a long cycle so if I do go that far I'll call them the wk before to also have a scan that day and get provera, hopefully then I'll have scratch day 21 of that cycle and the next af that finally start! Xx


----------



## chimmi

How's everyone going on here? Seems like going quiet these days :(


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm still hovering. I got bfn and I'm on cd 5 of new cycle- already planning next fet for jan. good luck ladies still in the process xx


----------



## Madonna

Hi all

Jungle, really sorry to hear about the latest beta. 

Psalm, good luck with the follow up appointment and the move. I'm glad you've already hot an appointment sorted with a new Dr.

Chimmi, how are you feeling on the Menopur?

Emz, I hope you had good news and EC will be Wednesday. Hopefully I will not be too far behind you. 

Afm, I've been a bit quiet recently as I've been busy. Today is DH's 30th and I was busy making a memories/photo book that lots of his friends and family sent messages for and sorting all of the rest of his presents. I did 30 presents for his 30th-most very silly things like his favourite mints or sweets from his childhood! We also went on an impromptu weekend away as we were expecting me to need to be at home for scans, but due to delays we didn't need to be. We ended up going for walks, sleeping lots, having nice food and a massage. Exactly what we needed!

I am now 7 days into stims and went for a scan this morning. Everything seems to be going ok, not sure how many follicles as it seemed quite difficult to get a good angle, but there were a few of 15cm, 14cm and 12cm. I don't seem to have any side effects so far which I'm surprised about! I've got to go back again on Wednesday and EC could potentially be Friday. My clinic only seems to do 2 day transfers, I'm not sure how I feel about that! But ET could be Sunday!


----------



## chimmi

Madonna glad you are ok and it's going well that's so exciting!! Wonder why they only do day 2 transfers? I've read they can be better and maybe it's coz they've got the latest microscopes etc to monitor the fertilisation?

I'm doing ok on my injections still feeling exhausted and hot and headachey..! Only got 3 more days in work then my scan Friday (then I'm on call sat/sun but hopefully won't be called out) and then I've got 2 weeks off for our treatment..! I reckon if everything stays on track then EC should be next Wednesday..?? But the nurse wouldn't say a date obviously as anything can happen.. :/


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well, Mrs Pinky woke up early today with her boobs so sore she couldn't sleep. They've inflated to funbags proportions (not fun she keeps telling me!), so keep getting in the way. :D


----------



## star25

Sounds like everythings going well for chimmi, Madonna and emz, lots more pupos here soon! Praying you all get your bfps xx

Lazydaisys,sorry about the bfn, good you have a plan already for Jan, no messing about! 
I'm having my FET in Jan too, probably be more the middle of Jan, have to wait for this af to have scratch then will start it on cycle after that, hope your ok xx

Pinkys, poor Mrs pinkys, I'm on her side - definitely not fun! Xx


----------



## emz1200

We are all booked in for EC tomorrow at 8.15am, we have to be there for 7.15am & it's going to take over an hour to get there, i'm not good with getting up early :sleep:
I've sorted time off with my boss & i'm off tomorrow & thursday, back in Friday then depending on when they do the transfer (either Sat or Mon i think) I might be off until Wednesday. So at least I can try & relax as much as poss this time.

Beneath - I have voted for you this morning :thumbup:


----------



## keri 01

Hey 

*emz* good luck for your egg collection tomorrow hopefully they get lots of follicles.

*lazy daisy* sorry about your bfn. Just try and look forward to jan it's not long and I'm sure it will work for you.

*madonnas* your follicles sizes you good

*pinky brain* that's good your wife is getting good symptoms. When's you Otd?


----------



## keri 01

I just had to call in sick to work for the second day today. I feel bad about lying to my senior manager but I just needed more time after egg transfer so I felt as confident as I can. My account manager knows, the truth which makes it a bit easier. 
So I'm meeting a friend today for lunch and then we are going to see a film. I need my spirits lifted.


----------



## Jungleland

Star- sorry your scratch appointment didn't go to plan hun but most clinics i know would scratch on day 21-23 of the cycle previous to the IVF/FET cycle so I think it's a good thing that it's delayed, although very annoying for you!

Pinky- boob pain is deifnitely not fun! It's one of the guaranteed symptoms of the progesterone and will probably last all the way through the 2ww (and onwards if you get your bfp :) )

Keri- don't worry about your work hun, it's more important that you feel relaxed and get your mind in a good positive place. Enjoy your day! When is your otd?

Chimmi- i meant to write this earlier but don't worry about sneezing your eggs out! They won't come out early due to the drugs youre taking however it's absolutely normal to feel that there wont be any eggs here on EC day! I think we've all had those nerves

Beneath - when will you find out if you've won the treatment?

3chords- how are your injections going?

Bumpsparkle- I can understand that you feel that you're in limbo hun. I hope the wait for your FET goes really quickly while you're distracted by Christmas 

Plex- i hope you're feeling ok and keeping relaxed and positive hun

Psalm- good luck for your debrief today, i hope you get all the answers to your questions 

Emz- good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you

Lazydaisys- hi hun, it's great to hear you're planning a January FET, there are lots of ladies planning more treatment for January off this thread which is great to hear

Madonna- it sounds like you've had an amazing last few days, just what you need pre-EC. Good luck for your next scan tomorrow

AFM- still feeling weak and sorry for myself. I've got a doctors note til the end of the week. Only had 2 slices of toast and a couple of plain biscuits in the last 48hrs.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

keri 01 said:


> I just had to call in sick to work for the second day today. I feel bad about lying to my senior manager but I just needed more time after egg transfer so I felt as confident as I can. My account manager knows, the truth which makes it a bit easier.
> So I'm meeting a friend today for lunch and then we are going to see a film. I need my spirits lifted.

Our test date is the 3rd December (our anniversary). I was feeling hopeful, until the cat walked down her this morning. The own saving grace I suppose is that the thud was on her (very sore) boobs and he only got one paw on her stomach before he was kicked out the room.

Yeah, Mrs Pinky had to take some time off after her egg transfer too - did her the world of good. Lots of water will make you feel as right as rain. :)


----------



## keri 01

[junglelang[/B]sorry your still not feeling great, hole you feel better soon.

*pinkysbrian isn't it strange how your egg transfer was the day before mine yet my Otd is not till the 7 th which is much later than yours. Hope I can wait that long x*


----------



## star25

Emz, good luck for tomorrow, hope you have a good nights sleep tonight xx

Keri, it's definitely more important to take the time you need than go to work :)
Did you have a 3 day transfer or 5 as could be why your otd is later than pinkys? Xx

Sending you hugs jungle, any better yet? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Madonna* -- Don't be discouraged on a day two transfer. My sister transferred on day two and that resulted in her beautiful twin girls!!

*Emz* -- Yay for er tomorrow! Wishing you lots of luck. Thanks so much for the vote :hugs:

*Jungleland* -- They will announce finalists on December 1st and winner on December 3rd!!! Hope you feel better soon <3


*AFM* -- DH and I dtd three days ago after over two weeks of not doing it because I was on Crinone during the tww, which is nasty, and then af came. Well, it was quite painful since it had been so long and immediately after I started spotting which at the time I thought nothing of it, but it's been three days and I am still spotting ?? Maybe my cervix just got irritated, no idea what's going on.


----------



## Madonna

Thanks Beneath  If you send me the link I will vote too. Good luck!

Emz, good luck today/hope it all went well.


----------



## Madonna

Emz how did it go today?

I had another scan this morning and I'm triggering tonight, ER on Friday morning!


----------



## star25

Good luck Madonna! How many eggs are they expecting? Xx


----------



## Madonna

He said he hopes about 10! But apparently by left ovary is quite high and he is not sure if he'll be able to get to them all. Fingers crossed...!


----------



## Plex

Just wanted to quickly update u guys - no personals so i apologise in advance :hugs: 

I was very good and didnt test at all at home, beta today, results in and its negative :cry: devastated beyond words. No where to go from here for us, no money left for any more treatment. Worst part is i had to see the negative for myself, so i tested, but saw a faint line. Think ive had another chemical :cry: 

Am going to take a break to re-group and probably give up and live life. Our next step is to pursue adoption when we're ready. 

I wanted to wish you all the very best for your treatments/ future treatments and (god willing) pregnancies :hugs: Love to u all xxxx


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry plex, I really hope one day soon you have the family you deserve, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## chimmi

Oh plex I am so sorry reading that brought tears to my eyes :( I am so sorry it didn't work for you and hope you can move on from it. I have no idea what it must be like as I am at the start of the journey and terrified. Giving you the biggest hug and hope you and your hubby can stay strong and make the most of your life together, and adopt lots of babies :) xx


----------



## Madonna

So sorry to hear your news Plex. Thinking of you and your DH. X


----------



## beneathmywing

Plex said:


> Just wanted to quickly update u guys - no personals so i apologise in advance :hugs:
> 
> I was very good and didnt test at all at home, beta today, results in and its negative :cry: devastated beyond words. No where to go from here for us, no money left for any more treatment. Worst part is i had to see the negative for myself, so i tested, but saw a faint line. Think ive had another chemical :cry:
> 
> Am going to take a break to re-group and probably give up and live life. Our next step is to pursue adoption when we're ready.
> 
> I wanted to wish you all the very best for your treatments/ future treatments and (god willing) pregnancies :hugs: Love to u all xxxx


I am so so so sorry, hun. Infertility really really sucks. I have no words to make you feel better. Just know we are all here for you no matter what your next step is <3 :hugs:


----------



## DoxieLove

So so sorry Plex :(


----------



## Jungleland

I'm so so sorry to read about your news plex. I thought we didnt have the funds to continue either but deciding to stop trying is much much harder than deciding to sacrifice everything to save money to try again. You're so brave. I'm heartbroken for all the BFNs on this thread, nobody deserves this :hugs: xxxx


----------



## star25

I'm hoping beneath gets the good news she has won the free cycle xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I'm hoping beneath gets the good news she has won the free cycle xxx

Thank you. I hope so!!! Would be so so grateful!


----------



## kaye

So sorry to hear your news plex. Sending you lots of hugs. Infertility Sucks!!! I hope you and your husband are ok and make any decisions that are best for you both xxx


----------



## emz1200

Plex - I am so sorry to hear your news sending huge :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- how did your EC go? Have you had a fertilisation report? Thinking about you

Beneath- are you still spotting hun? We haven't dtd yet, mainly because I've felt so rough and only just stopped bleeding

Madonna- good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry plex. Xxxxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jungleland said:


> Emz- how did your EC go? Have you had a fertilisation report? Thinking about you
> 
> Beneath- are you still spotting hun? We haven't dtd yet, mainly because I've felt so rough and only just stopped bleeding
> 
> Madonna- good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you xxxx

Nope, it stopped yesterday. Very weird!!


----------



## emz1200

Jungle - we managed to get 10 eggs yesterday & the clinic rang this morning & we have got 6 that have fertilised. They are going to call again on Saturday to let us know how they are going & say when they want to transfer. 

I've got to say that this time has been really uncomfortable & I'm having to take painkillers but I suppose with getting 10 it was a lot more prodding than last time with only 4. 
Back to work tomorrow for a day so I'll have to see how I feel, how's everyone else Maddona, Chimmi how are you getting on?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Plex - so sorry to hear your news. I am sending you all the love and :hugs: in the world. Nobody deserves this. I hope that you can continue your journey and get the baby you so richly deserve. xoxo

Emz - get some rest lovely! Great fert report and keeping my fingers crossed for those embies to grow!


----------



## star25

Great news emz :) xx


----------



## Jungleland

That's great news Emz, i hope the pain subsides quickly and you can feel well for transfer. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## chimmi

I had my second scan this morning (had to get up at 5am to drive 2 hours to the clinic..!) have been on stims for a week
They counted 5 follicles on one ovary and 10 on other. About 11mm in size??
They said to increase my menopur from tonight and go back Monday for another scan EC will "hopefully" be Wednesday. They seem happy so far(?) although the scan bloody hurt as the lady doing it was very rough I had tears in my eyes..! She said it was my ovaries being tender but It was my pelvic bone or something that she was pushing and pushing against..!
Anyway I hope my results are good news I'm in such a daze these days from tiredness I have no idea what's going on really, but glad yesterday was my last day of work until the 15th December (yay!)
Hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## Jungleland

Great news chimmi! Lots of good looking follicles :) 
I've had some very uncomfortable scans too where it seems she tilts the dildo cam hard against the side wall. Enough to make me bite my lip and wish she was a bit more gentle! It's great that you're having some time off :)

I'm ok, my friend is shaving her head for cancer charity tonight so I'm going to go and sponsor her xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Does that sound good jungle? I have no idea!! She didn't really give much away but I think she said they "look lovely" lol!
I feel so out-of-body at the moment it's so strange, I keep crying today I have no idea why it's awful 

Wow fair play to your friend for doing that for charity, amazing!


----------



## star25

chimmi, I had some scans that hurt too, had too many follicles though, great news on yours, hope EC is weds for you :)

jungle, that's lovely of your friend to do that, very brave!

I had an interesting evening weds, DH had gone to cinema, about 9pm I thought I heard a noise, kept muting tv but then went quiet but then my dog spun her head towards door so knew I wasn't hearing things
I was in my lounge/diner at back of house so crept into hallway, crapping myself as i've only been in this house a few months, its an older house and i've only just got used to being on my own in it (i'm always scared of everything!)
I then swore someone was in my front lounge, there was a lot of moving about noise and very heavy breathing and grunting noises, I realised though and was coming from front door 
I crpet in lounge in dark and peeked out the side of curtain, don't know how I did this as was sooo scared, anyway, there was a man in my porch wearing all black and a bit hunched over and was like he was trying to get in! At this point I dialled 999 as took my mobile with me, he then went outside porch next and was doing something with my bins, then started to go down side of house but came back into the porch, next thing he's walking out up my front path with my bloody broom in his hand!!
He left anyway and police came round a few minutes later, I had said on phone he had left so was surprised they arrived so quick, they asked what he looked like etc and checked my patio door and windows were locked (dh says I never lock the patio door properly so they checked) Also realised he had taken my gardening gloves but dropped one on floor, by the way I was in no way bothered about the stuff just nearly had a heart attack at the heavy breathing/ grunting and the fact someone appeared to be trying to get in!
An hour later they came back and said they had found him up the rd with my gloves on his left hand and my broom in the other! he told them he was knocking on peoples doors to collect things for a charity for the fire station lol
they said he was well known to them and a pain in the bum. They asked me to do a statement as they like to arrest him when they can otherwise hes always causing trouble. Had a few phone calls from the police since then to say hes only been out of prison for 2 days so they kept him in custody from weds night until this morning when they took him to court and hes been sent back to prison for 4 months!
actually felt a bit sorry for him but the policeman I spoke to said he was such an obnoxious individual, don't think he has mental problems or anything otherwise would be under social services etc but must have been on probation or something to be sent back for another 4 months
some of the answer phones messages I got from the police though sound quite funny as they say hes been arrested for theft of my broom and glove and they will endeavour to get them back to me, I don't want them back thank you!!

anyway sorry for the essay, just a random thing to happen and these kind of things always seem to happen to me!

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Madonna

Wow Star, I'm glad he didn't manage to get in and the police arrived quickly. It's funny about them wanting to return the one glove and broom to you! 

Chimmi, that sounds good to me too. My scans also hurt more than usual, I think it is due to the many follicles. 

Afm, everything went ok this morning with ER. It actually hurt a lot but was quite quick and they looked after me well. Got 6 mature eggs and a few smaller ones. Will get a phone call tomorrow to tell me how many have fertilised. A bit disappointed as I was hoping for a few more than that, but hopefully 6 is enough to get 2 to put back and a few to freeze! My ET is 10am Sunday morning!

Still feeling a bit sore but not too bad, DH has been looking after me well!


----------



## star25

Glad all went well Madonna, hope you have a good report tomorrow, sure will be great xx


----------



## keri 01

plex- I'm so sorry. 

Emz- 6 follicle fertilised that's really good numbers. 

Madonna- glad your ER went well fingers crossed for tomorrow.

I'm now 5dpo 5 dt. Yesterday a women at work pulled me aside and said "I don't no if your trying but I've got a feeling your pregnant I think you should test" she said she's never wrong. She doesn't no about the ivf. So ... This morning I had an urge to pee on a stick and I got a faint positive. I don't no what to think I don't want to get my hopes up. It's 12 days since my trigger shot so it should be out my system. I don't want to say to my hubby just yet until I'm sure


----------



## star25

Keri, how exciting!! Will u test again tomoro? Praying it's lovely and dark :) xxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Wow Keri! I hope she's right!! :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

FX for you Keri!!


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- yes i think your scan numbers sound really good :)

Star- that's so freaky! It made me think about that drama that's on the bbc at the moment 'the fall' have you seen it?! #shiver

Madonna- good luck for today's call, i hope they've all fertilised normally for you. Have they agreed to transfer two embryos tomorrow? 

Keri- omg what a spooky thing to happen! I hope it's your bfp! Have you tested this morning? Xxxx


----------



## star25

I haven't seen it but I'll see if it's on I player, wont watch it alone though if its scary!


----------



## Jungleland

Definitely don't watch it alone! It's not jumpy but it's creepy. Series 2 is on at the moment but if series 1 is still on iplayer it's worth a watch xxxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Hoping your line keeps getting darker, Keri!!!


----------



## Madonna

Wow Keri, that's spooky but I really hope it is your BFP!

I had the call from the clinic this morning, 7 eggs were actually mature enough to fertilise with ICSI, and 4 fertilised.  They seem to do things a bit differently here in Switzerland, they are freezing two straight away and we have the other two to transfer tomorrow! I just hope they both make it to tomorrow!


----------



## chimmi

Good luck for tomorrow madonna :)


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well tomorrow Madonna xx


----------



## keri 01

Good luck madonna. Great you have some frozen too.


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck Madonna!!


----------



## Jungleland

Fantastic madonna! Good luck, we'll all be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Emz how are your embies doing? Did you get an update call this morning? Xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Thanks everyone! It feels weird to be going in again so soon!


----------



## Jungleland

Try not to worry hun, your clinic knows what they're doing. Relax into the 2ww and we'll all be praying for your bfp :hugs: xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Starting to panic about EC...
I've been told I will have IV sedation (an antibiotic pessarie and a painkiller pessarie before hand)
I've never had anything like this done and am starting to get scared :/ will it hurt? What if the sedation doesn't work? Argh I hate this!!


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh chimmi don't worry hun :hugs: At my clinic they don't sedate ladies at all, they just give the IV painkillers so if the sedation doesn't work you'll still be awake but not in too much pain, but it WILL work! :hugs: It helps me to think that it's just a production line (although that also saddens me a little bit too to think how many ladies have to put themselves through this) but the docs do this every single day, sometimes multiple times a day depending on clinic size. Be honest about your feelings with the nurses and they will be so lovely and hold your hand through it. You're not on your own hun, we've all felt like this. It's a means to an end to get the eggs out so they can turn into your precious babies xxxx


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> Starting to panic about EC...
> I've been told I will have IV sedation (an antibiotic pessarie and a painkiller pessarie before hand)
> I've never had anything like this done and am starting to get scared :/ will it hurt? What if the sedation doesn't work? Argh I hate this!!

Chimmi don't worry about it. Mines took longer than expected because they found a cysts and I "woke up" a couple times but I didn't feel a thing. When I said to the nurse I woke up she explained you are awake all the time but it's like your dreaming you want remember it all, but she was talking to me the whole time but I can't remember. Good luck you will be fine.


----------



## keri 01

I just took another test because I was starting to doubt the first test could be a false positive because of the trigger shot. So today I tested 7 days after transferring a 5 day early blast and BFP. :happydance:
My husband doesn't believe it because our OTD is next Sunday. I just hope it's real.


----------



## star25

I'm so pleased for you Keri! How many dpt would your otd be? Sure the trigger is out your system now? Xxx

Chimmi, dont worry, you really will be fine, I was worried but I had a tamazepam before I went down amd painkiller in a drip, when down there I had the sedation through the iv and a suppository painkily at the end, I was more awake than what I thought I would be but didnt feel anything, I thought I remembered most of ot but when I think back I actually cant even though was quite awake so you will be absolutely fine, theyre experts and wouldnt let you be in any pain xxx


----------



## chimmi

Thanks girls feel a bit better now, nice to be reassured by people who have actually had it done!! Everyone else is like "you'll be fine don't worry" but how do they know? 
Starting to feel uncomfortable and have to un-do my trousers when I can..! Hoping my follicles are nice and big for tomorrow..! 

Congratulations keri that's so exciting and so happy for you!


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations keri! :happydance: it sounds like this is it for you!!!

Chimmi- having to loosen your trousers is a great sign! I hope tomorrow brings good news :) xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Oh that's good jungle..! (Or it could be all the chocolate I've eaten haha!) x


----------



## Madonna

Chimmi, feeling uncomfortable for the last few days is a good sign, good luck to you! Try not to worry about ER, as Jungle said it is a means to get lots of eggs. Mine did hurt but I wasn't sedated or have a painkiller pessary and was wide awake through the whole thing. However, I put up with it ok as I knew it was necessary to get list of nice eggs. If you're being sedated you will be fine! 

Keri, so exciting, good luck!

Afm, I am now officially PUPO with twins! Two 4 cell embryos (2 day) were transferred this morning. They weren't graded as such but the embryologist said one was excellent and one very good so I'm happy with that! We were pleased to get photos too! The transfer was really quick and easy and we treated ourselves to a Starbucks hot chocolate afterwards and now taking it easy for the rest of the day.


----------



## star25

Yay Madonna! Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Congrats on PUPO madonna! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats on being PUPO Madonna!! :happy dance: Get some rest and stick embies stick!!

Congrats Keri on the BFP!! So happy for you. :happy dance:

Star, Jungle, Beneath (and everyone else), how are you?? Thinking of you ladies. 

AFM - I am at my new apartment with my husband (yay) in Dubai. Got our appointment with Bourn Hall Dubai on Saturday. Our Dr. in New York recommended Bourn Hall because they are the "inventors of IVF" in the UK and they have had a clinic here since 2012 with pretty good results, so praying this is a step forward in the right direction. xoxo


----------



## Jungleland

Excellent Psalm! I hope you'll be very happy together there :) My parents lived in Oman for 4 yrs in Muscat which was amazing. A good time to move when the weather isn't too hot. Good luck! Xxxx


----------



## keri 01

star25 said:


> I'm so pleased for you Keri! How many dpt would your otd be? Sure the trigger is out your system now? Xxx
> 
> Chimmi, dont worry, you really will be fine, I was worried but I had a tamazepam before I went down amd painkiller in a drip, when down there I had the sedation through the iv and a suppository painkily at the end, I was more awake than what I thought I would be but didnt feel anything, I thought I remembered most of ot but when I think back I actually cant even though was quite awake so you will be absolutely fine, theyre experts and wouldnt let you be in any pain xxx

Hey my OTD would be 14 days dpt.


----------



## keri 01

Madonna said:


> Chimmi, feeling uncomfortable for the last few days is a good sign, good luck to you! Try not to worry about ER, as Jungle said it is a means to get lots of eggs. Mine did hurt but I wasn't sedated or have a painkiller pessary and was wide awake through the whole thing. However, I put up with it ok as I knew it was necessary to get list of nice eggs. If you're being sedated you will be fine!
> 
> Keri, so exciting, good luck!
> 
> Afm, I am now officially PUPO with twins! Two 4 cell embryos (2 day) were transferred this morning. They weren't graded as such but the embryologist said one was excellent and one very good so I'm happy with that! We were pleased to get photos too! The transfer was really quick and easy and we treated ourselves to a Starbucks hot chocolate afterwards and now taking it easy for the rest of the day.

Yay good luck x


----------



## chimmi

Just got back from my scan (day 11 of stims) and they said egg collection will be Wednesday. 
The scan wasn't painful but since I left the clinic 2.5 hours ago my stomach is so painful, it's bloated and so sore. We were meant to do some Xmas shopping after but I had to get hubby to drive me straight home to bed. 
Is this normal? Is it coz my ovaries are full and the dildo cam was prodding? Or could it be ohss??
They said everything looks lovely and they didn't mention ohss or anything it was only since I left I've been uncomfortable. I'm supposed to do my ovitrelle injection tonight at 9pm
Should I phone them or wait? Argh :/
Now I'm lying flat on my back it's ok??? What the hell..?


----------



## Madonna

Hi Chimmi

Try not to worry too much. I also found that the last scan hurt much more than usual and for the 2 days prior to ER I felt very uncomfortable. I was still able to work but spent the evenings on the sofa with a hot water bottle. I also felt it was better when lying on my back. If you are worried maybe ring the clinic just to check, it's better to get the reassurance from them I think.

Good news about ER on Wednesday though!


----------



## Madonna

Psalm, yay for you finally being with your DH in your new home! My in laws have just come back from a holiday in Dubai and they keep talking about how amazing it was! Good luck with your first appointment too, it sounds like a good clinic with a good reputation.


----------



## star25

Psalm, thats great news, hope you will be very happy and sounds like you have a fantastic clinic too! 
Hope all goes well saturday 

I'm ok thank you, just getting so impatient it's driving me insane, I'm CD27 today and not a sign of af, my nurse appointment will be on CD42 so I may as well wait for then to get provera as will save a trip, although just thinking as I type I might ring and see if I can bring my appointment forward a week so o can get the provera earlier as they prescribe it from day 35 and as I haven't got any signs now I'm unlikely to have af in a week's time, then I can do the scratch CD21 and start fet start of cycle after that 

Is anyone else like me in the way that this is all you think about? I literally dont think about anything else amd feel like I need to get moving asap just to get my mind back on track! 
Hope your all well xxx


----------



## star25

Chimmi, it's normal to feel like that, especially so close to ec, after ec I felt more relieved so hopefully you will too, how exciting though your nearly there! Xx


----------



## emz1200

Hiya, well I had my ET today & they put back 1 perfect grade AA 5 day blast. We are so pleased as we only got to 3 day last time. 
I'm just at home relaxing now so fingers crossed this is our time.


----------



## star25

Well done emz, sending positive vibes your way for a special Christmas bfp xxx


----------



## chimmi

I was fine once i lay in bed(?) had a hot water bottle and a sleep for about 3 hours..! So panic over (thank god) don't know what that was about..!


----------



## Jungleland

Emz- yey! That's amazing news, congratulations on being PUPO! :happydance: when's your otd?

Keri- now i know why your otd is so late, most clinics calculate otd approx 2weeks after collection whereas yours is 2weeks after transfer

Chimmi- it's definitely worth a quick call for peace of mind. Did they draw blood too today? The results of the blood test should indicate the chances of ohss. Great news they can get your eggies out on wednesday :hugs:

Star- I've felt he same as you for the past few weeks but felt like i joined the real world again today at work which was very distracting. Most of the time all i can think about is ttc! Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

They haven't taken blood for months..! I'm fine now I think maybe it was wind or something my stomach was making awful gurgling noises


----------



## Ostara84

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while. Hope everyone is ok.

I had my final scan today. My lining is the same as it was last cycle :( they scanned me on Wednesday and delayed embryo transfer to double my progynova dose for a few days in the hope that my lining would get thicker... But it's the same as it was on Wednesday. No improvement at all.

Transfer is set for Monday. Our consultant keeps on about how we shouldn't focus so much on thickness because my lining is good quality blah blah blah... Doesn't make me feel any better. I feel like this cycle has failed already :(


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well, we're due to test on Wednesday but this evening Mrs Pinky started spotting a little. Brownish. Lovely. Not enough to show on a pad. Lovelier. We're both pretty upset. She's had so many symptoms, it feels a bit of a letdown. :(


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- how strange! They draw my blood on day2 and day10/11 as a minimum. Some ladies get tested every other day throughout stims! So strange how the techniques are so different everywhere isnt it!

Ostara- great to hear from you! I'm so sorry you're in the same position again :( i hope it improves before monday for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi pinky, you're not out yet, her spotting could be a sign of implantation bleeding. Have you home tested? Xxxx


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Jungleland said:


> Hi pinky, you're not out yet, her spotting could be a sign of implantation bleeding. Have you home tested? Xxxx

We were told it had to be the first pee of the day so, despite feeling like **** we've tried to hold off. Which is really hard considering the test is like two feet away at the moment.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara -- keeping my fx for you!!!! hoping your lining has some improvement by Monday :hugs:


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well we went ahead with the test. BFN. We'll try again in a few days but we're not too hopeful.


----------



## Jungleland

I'm sorry pinky. After my first cycle, I realised that the progesterone mimics almost every pregnancy symptom. In my 3 cycles 2ww's i have experienced nausea, dizziness, random hunger spurts, frequent peeing, boob/nipple pain, the list goes on :(

will you go in the a blood test or does your clinic rely on home test only? 

Did you get the call to say how many embryos made it to freeze? i know you were hoping for a few.

Please don't lose the first round feelings of 'hope' and 'positivity'. It's hard to pick yourself up after a BFN cycle.

When i went into clinic for my 2nd to last appointment and i had a cry with the nurse, she said it was obvious i needed a cry and a cuddle because she looked around the room and saw the sea of hopeful faces of the newbies and i was sat there, beaten down by 3 cycles in 1 year with no frozen embryos from any of my cycles. It's a hard journey :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Emz - congrats on being PUPO!! Get some rest and praying for your perfect blast to nestle in and make a good home. 

Ostara - hope things improve for you by Monday. Will be thinking of you. 

Pinky - don't lose hope yet. It could totally be implantation. Will be thinking of you and Mrs Pinky. 

Chimmi - glad you are feeling better. This whole process does so many weird things to our body that we just have to take everything one day at a time and try to control what happens as much as possible. 

Star - I feel you hun! It's all I think about all the time, and people keep telling me that it will all work out and that we need to focus on other things. I can't. I have tried and everything seems pointless in comparison. 

Jungle - meant to say before, glad you have booked a trip for next summer. Hopefully it will give you something to look forward to and you and your partner can focus on each other before another round. 

Beneath - how you doing lovely? 

Madonna - how are you feeling? Hope you are getting some rest. Yes Dubai is a pretty cool place. It isn't for everyone but for us, for now, it's a new beginning. 

xoxo


----------



## keri 01

Pinkys Brain said:


> Well we went ahead with the test. BFN. We'll try again in a few days but we're not too hopeful.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Thanks guys. Mrs Pinky is still bleeding brown with a bit of red (TMI, sorry!), although apparently most of it is when she wipes. Very little on a pad. But, anyway, we've decided to push the pregnancy test back to Thursday so as not to spoil our anniversary.


----------



## beneathmywing

*Pinkys* -- Hang in there, hun!!! Pushing back hpt is a good idea. Try to enjoy your Anniversary. I know it's hard =(

*Psalm* -- I am doing okay. Not trying at all this month. I feel like I have accepted I will probably never be able to conceive naturally, which really sucks =( So much going on with Thankgiving and getting ready for Christmas and DH and I are having an ugly sweater party on Saturday, so lots going on to keep me occupied! Plus, my new RE appointment is MONDAY! Excited about that and hoping I get some hope back. Hope you are well <3


----------



## Pinkys Brain

Well, anniversary day here and we're going to see the Coca-Cola truck! Mrs Pinky is now showing bleeding on her pad which isn't great. We're pretty much resigned to the fact that this round has failed.
Two embryos were frozen though. So I guess "it's the end, but the moment has been prepared for." Quote anyone? :)


----------



## Pinkys Brain

And now she's stopped bleeding altogether. But her periods are never regular in duration anyway so we'll just roll with it.


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Keri - Congrats on your :bfp: you must be so excited :happydance:

Chimmi - Good luck with your collection today hope it all goes well.

Jungle - My OTD is 12th Dec the same day as my works xmas party.

Pinky - You never know, fingers crossed that this isn't the end for you both sending :hugs:

AFM - Well i'm back to work today after having a few days rest, we got a call from the clinic yesterday to update us on whether we had any of the 4 left to freeze but sadly none of them were good enough. We are both rather gutted as we thought that we would at least get 1 or 2 to freeze but obviously it wasn't meant to be. Fingers crossed that the 1 blast they put back is getting all snugly x


----------



## star25

Sorry about the bleeding pinkys but you havent reached thurs yet so do'nr give up on hope 
Great news about the frosties!

Chimmi, hope all goes well today, thinking of you

Emz, thats a shame about the other embryos but I bet the little ones getting all snugly as we speak, will you wait for otd before testing? 

Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hey ladies,

Had our FET consultation yb'day. Having never had frosties before we were a bit in the dark, but now we're all clued up on the process. It sounds so simple compared to a fresh cycle; a baseline scan, tablets to keep my ovaries quiet, another scan or two around day 10-12, then introduce progesterone gels and transfer 5 days later. They said it's likely they will only thaw and transfer the 5ab embie, unless they notice a problem when defrosting. We've always needed to transfer 2 in fresh cycles so it feels like reduced odds but I keep reminding myself that it's because the embies are stronger this time. It'll leave us with 1x 4bb and 1x 4bc just in case.

Starting to feel quite excited now and yesterday reminded us that the cancelled transfer due to OHSS was in no way a failure and we are so appreciative that we've been blessed with frosties to enable a FET.
They've also agreed to another scratch beforehand as I wasn't able to benefit from the last one. 

Really looking forward to getting reunited with one of my embies soon ;-)


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant news bumpsparkle and good information on the fet process as I wasnt too sure what it involved, bet you cant wait, I'm the same now glad that they froze them as I wasnt well enough all even though I'm impatient I know it was for the best 
So exciting for you! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star, your consultation is soon isn't it? x


----------



## emz1200

Star - I'm going to try & wait until my test day but i did start spotting last time about 3 days before test day so i'll have to wait & see if it happens again.

I do hate all this waiting I wish they could just put it back & say Yes its happened your pregnant or no it hasn't been successful instead of all this not knowing.


----------



## chimmi

Had my egg collection this morning- they got 8 eggs which they said was more than the expected 6(?!) - to me this doesn't seem like many as I am only 26..? :/
Procedure was ok but I wasn't "out of it" like they said I would be, I was fully aware of what was going on and also in pain!
In the recovery room I felt so so sick and couldn't eat or drink so they put me on a drip for a few hours and I was the last to leave..! :/
Anyway find out tomorrow how many fertilise and when we have have transfer, have been sleeping in bed for a few hours, today feels like a dream..!


----------



## Madonna

Chimmi, glad ER is over and done with now and that they got 8 eggs. I don't think the number is necessarily just based on your age, but the dosage of stims. I hope you're feeling a bit better now. I'm sorry to hear that it hurt. It sounds like your experience was similar to mine! Good luck for the fertilisation report tomorrow!

Bumpsparkle, that sounds really positive about your FET consultation. 

Pinkys, I hope you managed to enjoy your anniversary despite everything. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!

Afm, I am now 3dp2dt so hopefully by little embryos are now blasts and will be getting ready to implant in the next few days. I decided to stay off work today and tomorrow as this is what had already been agreed with work, but I had been considering going back early if I was feeling fine. I was feeling ok but still decided to give my body more time to rest. I don't work Fridays anyway, so I'm now off until Monday, which will be 8dp2dt . I've got to go for a scan tomorrow to check my ovaries for signs of OHSS and I will find out OTD.


----------



## Pinkys Brain

:bfn:
Going back to sleep; no point in getting up today.


----------



## Jungleland

Pinky - :hugs:

Chimmi- great news you survived the collection :happydance: I don't think age has anything to do with it. I had my cycles agd 29/30yrs and have retrieved 9 eggs then 11 eggs then 7 eggs. They assure me that next time it's just as likely to be in the teens... i think a lot of it is down to chance. Re: dose, me and Star had the exact same dose and protocol and she got over 20 so i dont thing dose has much to do with it either. Do you get a fertilisation report this morning? Good luck!

Emz- 12th is my christmas do too :) i hope the wait goes quickly for you

Beneath- good luck for your appointment on monday

Madonna- good to hear you've been taking some time out to rest :)

Bumpsparkle- glad to see the excitement kicking in :)

I hope everyone else is ok. I've been busy now I'm back at work. I've got an interview a week on monday for a secondment to keep me busy xxxx


----------



## chimmi

I was on 175 menopur for 8 days then they put it up to 225 for last 3 days ( I had 15 follicles?)
Anyway I haven't had any pain since the procedure so that's good, I guess the good thing about less eggs is less chance of ohss and pain afterwards right?
Will hear in a few hours how many(if any) have fertilised..!

Hope everyone else is ok, and so sorry pinky :(


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> Had my egg collection this morning- they got 8 eggs which they said was more than the expected 6(?!) - to me this doesn't seem like many as I am only 26..? :/
> Procedure was ok but I wasn't "out of it" like they said I would be, I was fully aware of what was going on and also in pain!
> In the recovery room I felt so so sick and couldn't eat or drink so they put me on a drip for a few hours and I was the last to leave..! :/
> Anyway find out tomorrow how many fertilise and when we have have transfer, have been sleeping in bed for a few hours, today feels like a dream..!

I was disappointed when I only got 6 eggs but. They only need one good one for it to work so fingers crossed. When's the transfer?


----------



## chimmi

keri 01 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Had my egg collection this morning- they got 8 eggs which they said was more than the expected 6(?!) - to me this doesn't seem like many as I am only 26..? :/
> Procedure was ok but I wasn't "out of it" like they said I would be, I was fully aware of what was going on and also in pain!
> In the recovery room I felt so so sick and couldn't eat or drink so they put me on a drip for a few hours and I was the last to leave..! :/
> Anyway find out tomorrow how many fertilise and when we have have transfer, have been sleeping in bed for a few hours, today feels like a dream..!
> 
> I was disappointed when I only got 6 eggs but. They only need one good one for it to work so fingers crossed. When's the transfer?Click to expand...

And it worked for you? Was just a bit disappointed as heard of people getting up to 20 and I read the younger you are the more you have. The doctor who did the procedure said it went well and he was happy, and the embryologist who spoke to us after said it's a good number as they expected 6!
Will hear today if any have fertilised.
This may sound strange but I have had NO pain whatsoever since.. I was expecting to be in discomfort at least but I feel fine (more like myself than I have in weeks!) is this coz there weren't loads of eggs? 
I've been taking arnica tablets since day before procedure maybe this has helped?


----------



## chimmi

Embryologist just phoned and said of the 8 only 4 were mature and able to inject. And of the 4 that were injected only 3 fertilised..
Will phone us day after tomorrow (Saturday) to let us know the progress and if it will be Saturday or Monday transfer


----------



## star25

So sorry pinkys, sendinghugs xxx

Chimmi, I think it just varies with everyone, I was on 200 gonal f for 10 days amd had 35 follicles with 22 retrieved, I dont know why they didnt cut my dose down when they saw I was over responding as thought that was part of the reason for the scans But nevermind, I didn't have much pain afterwards actually felt more relief! Good new on the fertilisation report, soon will be pupo! Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Fingers crossed your 3 embies are strong chimmi. Re:pain, i was always in pain on the day of collection and then virtually nothing the following day xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Chimmi! Hoping your embies grow nice and strong for transfer day <3

Sorry, I've been MIA lately, girls. I've been stressing all week making sure my new RE has all he needs before my appt on Monday!!! It's almost here.


----------



## 3chords

chimmi - hoping that the three little ones continue to thrive! Best of luck to them!

Pinkys - sorry for the BFN, it's such a hard process and I know it's emotionally exausting not to see that second line. 

I am now catching up on the rest of the thread as I've been pretty quiet as I've been feeling like crap this cycle.

Had my ER today - they retrieved 20, which was a very nice surprise for us (last cycle we got 11). Hoping for a good maturity/fertilization report tomorrow....everything about this process is super stressful.


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> chimmi - hoping that the three little ones continue to thrive! Best of luck to them!
> 
> Pinkys - sorry for the BFN, it's such a hard process and I know it's emotionally exausting not to see that second line.
> 
> I am now catching up on the rest of the thread as I've been pretty quiet as I've been feeling like crap this cycle.
> 
> Had my ER today - they retrieved 20, which was a very nice surprise for us (last cycle we got 11). Hoping for a good maturity/fertilization report tomorrow....everything about this process is super stressful.

20 is awesome! I'm sure your fert report will be great :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Good luck for fert report tomorrow.

I HATE this waiting (the rest of the IVF is so easy compared to this bit!)
Feel so helpless and can't do anything to help our little embies grow, just have to put a bloody bum pill in every 12 hours.. Ergh!! I'm so worried none of them will make it to Saturday, 3 isn't many at all :'(


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- the waiting is definitely the worst bit i agree! The best thing you can do is find some genuine belief that one or more of those embryos WILL become your future baby. It's the only way to get through the wait :hugs: 

3chords- that's such great news! Fingers crossed for a great fert report tomorrow

Beneath - i hate that we have to do all the running around! Boo! Xxxx


----------



## 3chords

Madonna - good luck with your OHSS scan!

chimmi - I know you are worried that you have 3 embies growing but the way it was explained last time to me is that if your fertilization rate is high, even with ICSI (and yours is very good at 75%) it usually means the eggs are in good shape. Very poor eggs have poor fertilization rates and outcomes. But yours sound like they have a lot of potential!


----------



## chimmi

3chords thanks so much for that it made me feel much better! It's so hard to think positive (and I struggle anyway) and really hard not to compare myself to people who get 20 eggs..!
The embryologist did says the 3 that fertilised are looking "very good" i remember her saying that, only 24 hours to wait to find out more now..!


----------



## star25

Chimmi, they will be great, thinking positive thoughts for you

3chords, great numbers! Hoping for a good fert report for you

Beneath, seems like appointment came round quick, hope all goes well

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys.

18/20 eggs were mature and 15 have fertilized. Super happy about fertilization rate this time. Now they just have to grow to be big and strong!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- it did! Super anxious and hope it goes well!

3chords -- great fert report, hun!!!! Grow nice and strong follies :dance:


----------



## Madonna

Wow 3chords, those numbers are great! Fingers crossed lots stay nice and strong for you! When do you think the transfer will be? 

My scan was fine thanks, it seems like I do have some mild symptoms of OHSS but not too bad. The Dr said he often does an injection after 4 or 5 days, not sure why exactly! He said if I had it my ovaries may 'explode'! But that It was no big deal not having it. On the plus side, I now know the date of my beta, 1 week today, eek!


----------



## star25

Brilliant 3chords, hope they continue to grow strong

Madonna, glad the ohss isnt too bad and otd in a week! how exciting, will you wait til then to test? 

Xx


----------



## chimmi

Just got back from my transfer. 
They put the only remaining two embryos back in for us (both were "average" with fragmentation) and had none to freeze :(
The procedure wasn't great had to have three attempts as the doc couldn't get the catheter through my cervix (he did a dummy run on weds and it was fine) they tried with full bladder, then empty bladder,, then full bladder again(!) and they said f they can't do it today they won't be able to freeze them as they aren't great quality.. So the pressure was really on for the 3rd and final attempt... Which was successful yay :) never been so relieved.. Was painful though but glad they are both safe 
Test date is 2 weeks today (20th)


----------



## 3chords

chimmi - so glad they were able to get the catheter in! And transferring two gives you a bit of a better chance. All my fingers crossed for a BFP for you shortly! Will you be testing early at home?

Madonna - we are aiming for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday. Of course this depends on having enough embryos AND PGS identifying at least one normal one.

13 of my 15 embies have made it to day 2...I just hope we are left with a decent number on day 4 for PGS (8 would be ideal). I know for us last time a bunch died off between days 2 and 3 and then all the ones who made it to day 3 also made it to day 5. Go figure.


----------



## chimmi

Thanks! Can't believe they are in..! Just hope one (or both) sticks!! 
Will try not to test until that morning as the nurse said the trigger should be out of my system by that day so don't want to get a false positive by testing too early. 
I know the 2WW is supposed to be the hardest part but the whole process so far has been so difficult for me, I feel I can cope with the 2ww as I've had so many before (when we tried for 2 years every month had a 2ww - at least this one I know there's actually a chance I can get pregnant..!)

Good luck for your embryos you've got loads so won't be a problem I'm sure!


----------



## Madonna

Star, I plan to wait until OTD! I have a really busy week at work but am off on OTD so I think it will be easier to deal with either way that day!

3chords, glad you've still got lots of embies going strong. Fingers crossed lots make it to day 5.

Chimmi, sorry to hear you had a bit of a nightmare today but at least they're there now! Fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## Jungleland

My fingers are firmly crossed for you PUPO girls :hugs: xxxx


----------



## chimmi

I keep forgetting that I have two precious embies in my belly it's such a lovely feeling - I've never had this before!
Am REALLY suffering with constipation (from progesterone pessaries up back passage every 12 hours!) can anyone recommend anything..? Getting really uncomfortable now!


----------



## star25

So pleases for you chimmi you have had transfer, enjoy the 2 weeks and being pupo, oh amd prunes for constipation and drink lots of water! Hope it's better soon 

3chords, sounds like you will have plenty of good embies, on day 3 they told me 15 of mine had actually fertilised abnormally after they looked back on the film of the embryocope, so after getting 22 eggs I wasnt expecting many embryos but still ended up with 7 on day 5 and another 1 on day 6 all top quality so stay positive, I was hoping to end up with 3 out of my 5 that fertilised well but it turned around for the better 

Good luck ladies! Xxx


----------



## keri 01

3chords said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 18/20 eggs were mature and 15 have fertilized. Super happy about fertilization rate this time. Now they just have to grow to be big and strong!

That's great numbers x


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> Just got back from my transfer.
> They put the only remaining two embryos back in for us (both were "average" with fragmentation) and had none to freeze :(
> The procedure wasn't great had to have three attempts as the doc couldn't get the catheter through my cervix (he did a dummy run on weds and it was fine) they tried with full bladder, then empty bladder,, then full bladder again(!) and they said f they can't do it today they won't be able to freeze them as they aren't great quality.. So the pressure was really on for the 3rd and final attempt... Which was successful yay :) never been so relieved.. Was painful though but glad they are both safe
> Test date is 2 weeks today (20th)

Good luck Chimmi. I was in the same position as you the put my remaining 2 back in. They weren't perfect slow growers. Hoping u get ur BFP


----------



## keri 01

official test date today BFP. I couldn't be happier. Hope you all get your BFP soon.


----------



## chimmi

THanks keri and congrats to you. Was yours 3 day transfer too? I was a bit disappointed especially as they put two back (which they had previously said they would only do one coz of my age and it's our first cycle-which makes me think that they know it won't work so they put two in anyway)
They said they wouldn't survive freezing which makes me even more sure, but the nurse said they never put anything back that has no hope..
I have no idea what to think, I'm trying to be positive but not get my hopes up..!
I had kind of assumed we would get LOADS of eggs and have loads of good quality day 5 embryos to choose from.. Was never expecting this! Just hoping for a miracle. I didn't ask what grade they were as I think you can know too much sometimes (and I'm awful for googling everything)


----------



## keri 01

They told me the same. That the eggs weren't great quality. They previously told me they would only out one back in. So when they said they would put the two back in I thought my chances were low. But I got my BFP. So don't give up hope.


----------



## 3chords

chimmi, in my first IVF, they hurriedly transferred 2 3-day embryos that were very slow growers (they were both 5-cells, but no fragmentation). The other 2 were 4-cell and they had given up on them basically saying your 3-day embryos need to be 6 cells or more. We were given low chances and I got pregnant anyway. I did have a miscarriage later but I don't think it had to do with embryo quality necessarily as after the miscarriage we did a bunch of testing and then found that I have a clotting issue for which I am being treated now.

Congrats keri!!


----------



## Jungleland

Great that your BFP is now officially confirmed keri :happydance:

Chimmi- i agree with Star, drink lots of water. Bran flakes are also good xxxx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :)

Congrats on your bfp, Keri!

Congratulations to all the PUPO ladies and good luck to everyone who's due to test soon or has egg collection or transfer coming up!

I find it so hard to keep up with this thread, but I promise I read every post and I'm thinking of you all!

I've got my transfer tomorrow. I'm so nervous. I know it's going to be painful because of my stupid "acutely anteverted" uterus and I'm really not looking forward to it :( I can't remember whether I mentioned it here, but we decided to have 2 embryos thawed rather than just 1. I'm a strong supporter of the NHS eSET policy and initially insisted on only having one put back, even though our consultant said our FET wasn't covered by the eSET policy, but I feel like my stupid lining puts me at a disadvantage and I just want to give us the best chance. Two of our 7 blastos are stored together anyway, so we would have eventually needed to thaw both if we wanted to use them, so the clinic are going the thaw those in the morning. If both thaw (which we hope they will) we'll have both put back. If only one thaws, we'll just have the one transferred and if neither of them thaw (gods forbid), we'e asked the clinic to just thaw one more. We don't want to waste all of our embryos just trying to get 2 good ones to put back tomorrow.

Really nervous. Praying for a Christmas miracle!


----------



## star25

Good luck for tomoro ostara, it will be worth it in the end but hope it's not too painful for you, sending lots of babydust xx


----------



## keri 01

Good luck ostara xx


----------



## chimmi

Good luck Ostara!


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Sorry I've been a tad awol but i have been lurking about.

3Chords - 13 embies thats great numbers :happydance:

Madonna - Your otd is the same as mine, how are you feeling.

Keri - i'm so pleased that you have your official :bfp::happydance:

Ostara - Good luck with today, i hope it all goes well & it's not too painful.

AFM I'm just waiting patiently till Friday when i can test, I have been having a few twinges here & there but you never know if its a good or bad sign. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Ostara84

Thanks ladies :) I'm home now and officially PUPO with two blastocysts :) both survived the thaw process, which was great :) and transfer wasn't as painful this time. My bladder was very very full, which was uncomfortable, but it helped to straighten out my awkward cervix and uterus, so our consultant didn't have to use the dreaded clip/clamp this time :)

Then we had a quiet pub lunch, went to my acupuncturists house for a post-transfer pin cushion session and now I'm home doing not-very-much for the rest of the day!

Now we just have to keep our fingers crossed that our little embryos settle in for the long hall and that they can find themselves a comfy space in my less than ideal lining!


----------



## chimmi

Well done Ostara fingers crossed for you. When is your test date? Mines the 20th..


----------



## Ostara84

My OTD is the 19th, chimmi. I'm determined not to test early this time!


----------



## star25

So glad all went well ostara, wishing you all Christmas bfps xxx


----------



## abydix

congrats keri on your :bfp:
hoping for more good news for everyone else


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats on being PUPO Ostara!!!!


Just thought I'd share with you girls my appointment with my new re today!!!. Dh and I liked him a lot! He was very upfront. Not beating around the bush. Straight to the point. He has a very different approach to IVF he wants to do for me. He said I do have low ovarian reserve, obviously, but since I am young, age is on my side and the eggs I do have will be of good quality. He wants to do more of like a mini-ivf. Start on day two, no surpression at all, be on Femara for however many days and then low dose of Follistim and Menopur. He says giving such high meds really affects quality of eggs, and we don't want that.

It's really all about quality for me at this point and it's okay if I only produce a few follicles, as long as they are great ones. FX!

I asked if I should have any other testing done before we start. He wants me to do an endometrial biopsy/scratch day 21 of my next cycle and then start femara on day two of the following cycle!!! Looking like end of January for me.


----------



## chimmi

Ostara84 said:


> My OTD is the 19th, chimmi. I'm determined not to test early this time!

How come yours is before mine but my transfer was before yours?? Is it coz mine was day 3?? Was yours day 5?


----------



## Jungleland

Beneath- that's such a great consultation! You've inspired me to get mine booked (both my debrief with current clinic and first consultation with a new clinic ). I need them to tell me that they're going to try something different because 3 times on the same protocol/drugs/dose is getting us nowhere. I'd definitely have the scratch hun, early studies show it maximises chances of BFP if you can transfer a good quality embryo

Emz-good luck for friday hun, I'll be thinking about you. It takes a lot of willpower not to test early

Ostara- congratulations on being PUPO! I really hope this FET brings success for you

Chimmi- different clinics test at different times. Mine was exactly 2 weeks after egg collection (my collection was a monday so my test was on a monday 2 weeks later, regardless of the age of the embryo transferred) but I've known others be a lot longer (past the point of AF being due)

I hope eveyone else is ok

AFM- sorry I've not been on much lately, i had good intentions to stick around but I'm firmly back in the real world now, work is busy, Christmas preparations and I've got an interview for a new job on Monday (2yr secondment ). Need to book our debrief at the clinic but seen as we wont be able to afford another cycle until at least late summer 2015 I'm thinking there's no rush

:dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## chimmi

Ok, mines 2 weeks after transfer, I don't even know when AF is due!! They didn't say, how would I work it out? 
I'm in CD26 today of roughly 30 day cycle.. Which means AF is due this weekend - but my test date is the following weekend so a whole week later.. Is this right?? So AF could come this weekend? Or do all he stims and hormones change the length of cycle :/


----------



## Ostara84

I'm glad you came away from your appointment feeling positive, BMW :) really hope the new approach works for you :)

Chimmi, I had a day 5 transfer, yes. Our clinic sets OTD for 16 days after egg collection. Obviously, I didn't have egg collection this time, so it's set for 11 day post transfer because my frosties were day 5 :) I think it's crazy how different all the clinics are. I guess they can't agree on when it's best to test!


----------



## 3chords

I have my fingers crossed for all of you!

We made the decision today (day 5) to freeze all. We had enough embryos to perform PGS and will get the results tomorrow afternoon. In the meantime, we will freeze the embryos, allow my body to recover from the OHSS symptoms and move forward with FET. I will wait for my cycle to start, then on day 21 start Lupron and after the bleed move with estrace. So I think we are looking at early February for the FET. 

I just have to hope that we find at least one PGS normal embryo now! We have agreed that we will transfer two blasts even if they are normal (transferring 2 PGS-normal blasts increases chances of twins to around 40% which is really high but it also increases odds of BFP so we are currently at peace with that decision even though I know that actually it is always better to have a singleton outcome in IVF!).


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- my cycles are normally 28days and this didnt change on my IVF cycles. AF came on day 29 (so was day1 effectively). But i guess it's different for everyone xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

*Jungleland* -- Aww, thanks hun. I am glad I inspired you. Hope your appointments go great!!! I was glad to hear a different perspective and approach on things. I hope this works better for me!!! I will be having the scratch!

*3chords* -- Good luck, hun! Hope all your embies are PGS normal!!!! FX!!

*Ostara* -- Thanks hun! Not testing early sounds like a great idea!


----------



## chimmi

Jungleland said:


> Chimmi- my cycles are normally 28days and this didnt change on my IVF cycles. AF came on day 29 (so was day1 effectively). But i guess it's different for everyone xxxx

Ok. Does taking progesterone pessaries make a difference? Am taking 400mg every 12 hours, do they prevent AF?


----------



## Jungleland

Chimmi- I stopped taking the progesterone the minute I got my official bfn and AF arrived the next day. When I had my chemical, AF still arrived on time despite me continuing the progesterone (just in case my beta miraculously started rising) so I'm not sure progesterone holds back AF (not in my case at least) My advice would be to try and sit back, relax and let nature take its course. Believe that you are pregnant right now and hopefully that will be confirmed when you don't get AF and your OTD confirms BFP :hugs:

Beneath- yes I hope the change in protocol is what you need to get your BFP!

3chords- wishing you all the luck in the world with your OHSS recovery and new years FET XXXX


----------



## chimmi

I'm convinced it hasn't worked.. I don't know why just got a feeling today.
Will try and be positive..!


----------



## Madonna

Chimmi, if I remember rightly, you didn't start the stims until a while after AF started, you just continued with down regulation for a week or so, so I would guess that that would have made your cycle longer. Your EC date should've been around ovulation date, so I would think for you that was later in the cycle this month? Depending on the length of your normal luteal phase I would think AF would be due around 2 weeks after your EC. 

Whereas for me my EC was earlier than normal O date so AF could be any time in the next few days. I still plan to hold out until Friday to test, I've not been tempted so far. I'm finally feeling back to normal after the mild OHSS, yesterday was my first day back at work and it was really busy, by the afternoon I really felt like my ovaries were aching! I've had a few other twinges but trying not to read too much into it yet. I've also not decided if I will POAS on Fri or just wait for the beta. I guess it depends how I feel in those few hours between the blood being drawn and the phone call!

Beneath, your new consultation sounded really positive. Good luck!


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I started down reg and then had AF 8 days later.. Then I started stims a week after AF.. So 2 weeks after egg collection?? That would be a week tomorrow then.. Thanks! 
Good luck for Friday :) x


----------



## cali_kt

Emz- Sending you lots of good luck for Friday!!! Twinges are always a good thing!! :dust:

Ostara- Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance:

Kerri- Congrats on your BFP!!! :wohoo::yipee:

Beneath- Sounds like your appt went well!! So happy to hear that. Here's to January for you!:hugs:

Jungle- Good luck with your interview! Been thinking of you. :hugs:

3chords- Sounds like a good idea to freeze. Been there with OHSS! How fast do you get your PGS results?

Everyone else- Hope you are doing well!!

AFM- Sorry I have been so MIA. Been having some morning sickness like crazy!! On Monday I found out we are having TWINS! So over the moon and absolutely grateful to God. Just can't believe it is finally happening for us! Best Christmas present ever!


----------



## beneathmywing

cali_kt said:


> Emz- Sending you lots of good luck for Friday!!! Twinges are always a good thing!! :dust:
> 
> Ostara- Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance:
> 
> Kerri- Congrats on your BFP!!! :wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Beneath- Sounds like your appt went well!! So happy to hear that. Here's to January for you!:hugs:
> 
> Jungle- Good luck with your interview! Been thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> 3chords- Sounds like a good idea to freeze. Been there with OHSS! How fast do you get your PGS results?
> 
> Everyone else- Hope you are doing well!!
> 
> AFM- Sorry I have been so MIA. Been having some morning sickness like crazy!! On Monday I found out we are having TWINS! So over the moon and absolutely grateful to God. Just can't believe it is finally happening for us! Best Christmas present ever!



How exciting!!!!!!!!! OHHH! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Jungleland

Cali that's amazing news! Always knew your betas were out of this world but now it's confirmed! :happydance: twins! congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## chimmi

Congratulations Cali!!


----------



## abydix

congrats Cali


----------



## 3chords

Cali - congrats! Indeed the best Christmas present ever! 

We got our PGS results and have 2 PGS normal embryos. In the end only 4 made it to blast stage and of those, half are chromosomally normal. They will be transferred early next year. :)


----------



## star25

Loving the good news here! 

Cali - amazzzziinnnggg!! So happy for youxx

3chords - well done on theembies ,will you have them both transferred? Hope you have a new yr bfp! Xx


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> 3chords - well done on theembies ,will you have them both transferred? Hope you have a new yr bfp! Xx

Yes, we have decided to transfer both. The odds of twins is quite high with PGS normal blasts, but the odds of just a BFP are also increased. We want to give it our best shot....and nothing in this journey has ever really worked in our favour so to be honest I am not concerned that both embryos will take.

Of course they have to thaw safely first!


----------



## chimmi

I'm going to be coming off here for a while, I've got a week off work and I can't stop "googling"!! 
I broke down to my mum earlier as the last few days I've been convinced it hasn't worked for us as I haven't felt anything happen and I don't feel any different..
She said with her 4 pregnancies she didn't feel any symtpoms until about 6-8 weeks and she never had any implantation bleeding..
This made me feel so much better as it hasn't even been a week since my transfer and I've given up already!!
So I think it's best I stay away from the internet (lol) and think positive :)
Good luck to all and I will be back (either way) x


----------



## keri 01

cali_kt said:


> Emz- Sending you lots of good luck for Friday!!! Twinges are always a good thing!! :dust:
> 
> Ostara- Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance:
> 
> Kerri- Congrats on your BFP!!! :wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Beneath- Sounds like your appt went well!! So happy to hear that. Here's to January for you!:hugs:
> 
> Jungle- Good luck with your interview! Been thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> 3chords- Sounds like a good idea to freeze. Been there with OHSS! How fast do you get your PGS results?
> 
> Everyone else- Hope you are doing well!!
> 
> AFM- Sorry I have been so MIA. Been having some morning sickness like crazy!! On Monday I found out we are having TWINS! So over the moon and absolutely grateful to God. Just can't believe it is finally happening for us! Best Christmas present ever!

Twins amazing xxx


----------



## Jungleland

3chords- that must be such a relief! Now you can enjoy the Christmas break and countdown to your new year FET :hugs:

Chimmi- big hugs, what you're feeling is totally normal hun, we've all been there (some with bfp and others with bfn) Always here for you either way :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Hi ladies

I went in for my beta at 8am this morning and had a 4 hour wait until the phone call. I decided not to POAS so the 4 hour wait was agonising but I spent it in the kitchen baking! We were convinced that it hadn't worked but I was shocked to find out it is BFP!!! It is still sinking in. I did POAS right after so that we could see 'Pregnant 2-3'. This is my first ever BFP.

Going back for my next beta on Monday. Eek! Praying that nothing goes wrong, but it is great just to know that I can actually fall pregnant and we don't have another problem we didn't know about!


----------



## star25

Madonna how amazing!! What a perfect Christmas present, how you managed to bake anything I ddont know lol, you have strong will power not to test, so so happy with all these bfps!! Xxx


----------



## star25

Ps) usual question I know but did you have symptoms? Xx


----------



## Madonna

Star, thanks! And not really! I was convinced AF was on her way. My boobs were sore from about 3dp2dt but I knew that was due to the progesterone so didn't read anything into it. I've also been really tired, but I often am so that may not be related. The last couple of days I've had the odd twinge and pain in the abdomen but I thought it was a sure sign AF was on her way! I had absolutely no implantation bleeding, spotting or anything. So ladies, even if you feel like you're out, there is still hope!


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations Madonna! Amazing news! Xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats Madonna!! Awesome news :)


----------



## Madonna

Thanks ladies! It has still not quite sunk in...!


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations madonna :)

I officially have one week left. This time next week, we'll know whether our FET has worked. I'm feeling fairly positive at the moment. No symptoms so far, but I'm only 4dp5dt so my little frosties probably haven't even finished implanting yet. Just hope they're getting comfy in there!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Congratulations madonna :)
> 
> I officially have one week left. This time next week, we'll know whether our FET has worked. I'm feeling fairly positive at the moment. No symptoms so far, but I'm only 4dp5dt so my little frosties probably haven't even finished implanting yet. Just hope they're getting comfy in there!

Yay! One more week. Really crossing my fingers for you, hun!!!


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,
May I join you? I'm a December IVF cycle, but started BCP in Nov., so I'm not too far behind! This is my 3rd IVF cycle (I had a chemical with #2 in September). I just had egg retrieval today and they got 8. Hoping there's a good one in this bunch!

Congratulations to the PUPO ladies and the BFPs! Hello to the familiar names on here!


----------



## star25

Hi bebe, hope you have a good report tomorrow! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome Bebe! Good luck!


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck Bebe! I hope you get a great fert report in the morning :hugs: xxxx


----------



## harley81

Congratulations madonna!

They changed my protocol, so was down regging for 3 weeks before I started the estrogen. I started the progesterone suppositories yesterday and transfer is booked for thur.... Starting to feel real now!


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck Harley! Xxxx


----------



## Madonna

Thanks . 

Good luck Bebe and Harley.


----------



## emz1200

OMG I can't believe I'm going to write this but I did our test yesterday & we've got our very first ever :bfp: I am still in shock!

Congrats Maddona on getting your :bfp: 

We know it's early days but we never thought it could happen & we are so excited xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations emz x


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats Emz!!!!


----------



## star25

Emz, I am so so happy for you!! have been waiting for your update lol, so many bfps now, so encouraging, this thread is getting very lucky indeed! Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations emz! A flurry of bfps! :) xxxx


----------



## emz1200

Thank you guys so much, we still can't believe it & i even had to buy some clear blue tests just to see it on the little digital screen. Fingers crossed for all of you still PUPO xxx


----------



## Madonna

Congratulations Emz! I feel the same way as you!


----------



## harley81

Congratulations emz!

It will seem more real to you both when you see your bean's heart beating on the ultrasound monitor in a few weeks :) x


----------



## keri 01

Madonna said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I went in for my beta at 8am this morning and had a 4 hour wait until the phone call. I decided not to POAS so the 4 hour wait was agonising but I spent it in the kitchen baking! We were convinced that it hadn't worked but I was shocked to find out it is BFP!!! It is still sinking in. I did POAS right after so that we could see 'Pregnant 2-3'. This is my first ever BFP.
> 
> Going back for my next beta on Monday. Eek! Praying that nothing goes wrong, but it is great just to know that I can actually fall pregnant and we don't have another problem we didn't know about!

Congrats so happy for you x


----------



## keri 01

emz1200 said:


> OMG I can't believe I'm going to write this but I did our test yesterday & we've got our very first ever :bfp: I am still in shock!
> 
> Congrats Maddona on getting your :bfp:
> 
> We know it's early days but we never thought it could happen & we are so excited xx :happydance::happydance:

Yay another BFP so exciting x


----------



## star25

Hi all
Had nurse consult this morning, have the protocol for fet which sounds nice and easy, not that anything is easy about this really! 
Juat waiting for provera prescription as on CD42 today so when af finally arrives I can book scratch again and probably get more provera this day in advance as said I dont want to have the scratch on day 21 then have to wait another month for af to arrive, had enough of waiting now 

How are the pupo ladies? 

Bfp ladies, when are your first scans? 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## chimmi

I'm still waiting for Saturday to test.. Back in work since yesterday which is good as it takes my mind of it. Still kinda think it hasn't worked, but of course I have no idea whatsoever if it has..!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats emz!

chimmi - looking forward to your test results. The first (and only) time I got pregnant naturally I had no symptoms at all!

star25 - what's your FET protocol and timing? We might be on a similar timeline. :)

It is CD1 for me after the freeze all cycle. I am waiting to receive my protocol either today or tomorrow but I believe that I will start Lupron on Jan 5, then start estrace Jan 26, then 10-14 days later start progesterone and 5 days after that transfer. Looks like transfer will be 2nd week of Feb unless the nurse has her numbers wrong.


----------



## emz1200

Chimmi - Good luck for Saturday 

Star - My first scan is 7th Jan if everything is fine then they discharge me back into the NHS.

I am terribly bloated at the moment & feel like I'm going to pop but i know its the pesseries as I've got to take them up until my scan.


----------



## Madonna

I has my second beta yesterday. The first on Friday was 120, the second exactly three days later was 232, so it hadn't quite doubled but he said he has happy with the increase so hopefully all is ok! My clinic closes over Christmas and 6 weeks will be Boxing Day, so he wanted me to come in on 23rd before they close for a scan. But we're heading back to England on 20th for Christmas, so he told me to come in for a scan this Friday!! It will only be 5 weeks so I'm bit expecting to see much, but still excited! 

I've still had no real symptoms Chimmi (except tiredness) and I was convinced I wasn't pregnant so you may still have a chance! Good luck for Sat!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :)

Just a quick post because I've got lots of baking to do tonight. I'm 8dp5dt, still being good and not testing early. OTD is Friday, so I'm going to hold out until then.

No symptoms really. Feeling a bit under the weather, had a headache and feeling a bit sick, but all that can be blamed on the progesterone. No spotting so far, which is good. By this point of my last cycle, I absolutely knew it hadn't worked. This time, I have no idea.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Just a quick post because I've got lots of baking to do tonight. I'm 8dp5dt, still being good and not testing early. OTD is Friday, so I'm going to hold out until then.
> 
> No symptoms really. Feeling a bit under the weather, had a headache and feeling a bit sick, but all that can be blamed on the progesterone. No spotting so far, which is good. By this point of my last cycle, I absolutely knew it hadn't worked. This time, I have no idea.

Fx real tight for you hun!!!!


----------



## chimmi

Am devastated, AF has started I think, have got cramps and some brown discharge, I am 11dp3dt I didn't even know it could come before I do my test which was supposed to be Saturday :(
It couldn't possibly be implantation bleeding could it? Or is it way too late for that..?


----------



## 3chords

Aw chimmi, I'm sorry. It maybe could be implantation bleeding if old blood? Can you test at home just to make sure? Your home test should be accurate by now.


----------



## beneathmywing

Im so sorry chimmi :(


----------



## chimmi

My husband spoke to the nurse and she said it's too early to test it could be implantation bleeding and to increase my progesterone to 3 x daily..?
Cramps have gone now cause I took paracetamol for my headache(from crying) 
Argh


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> My husband spoke to the nurse and she said it's too early to test it could be implantation bleeding and to increase my progesterone to 3 x daily..?
> Cramps have gone now cause I took paracetamol for my headache(from crying)
> Argh

Fx shes right!!!!


----------



## emz1200

FX for you Chimmi i hope it's implantation & not AF xx


----------



## chimmi

It's been 4 hours now since I first noticed it and it hasn't got any stronger or redder, it's practically stopped, but still got cramps like AF?? This is it for me I know it, I just want a glass of wine tonight but probably still can't have one


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> My husband spoke to the nurse and she said it's too early to test it could be implantation bleeding and to increase my progesterone to 3 x daily..?
> Cramps have gone now cause I took paracetamol for my headache(from crying)
> Argh

This must be so stressful for you. If the nurse said it could be implantation bleeding listen to her they know best. Xx


----------



## keri 01

chimmi said:


> My husband spoke to the nurse and she said it's too early to test it could be implantation bleeding and to increase my progesterone to 3 x daily..?
> Cramps have gone now cause I took paracetamol for my headache(from crying)
> Argh

This must be so stressful for you. If the nurse said it could be implantation bleeding listen to her they know best. Xx


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I hope so, I'm going to try and forget about it now, my husband came home early from work with flowers and chocolates so that cheered me up.


----------



## 3chords

Aw, that's nice of him.

The cramps could be ok too, I think a lot of people cramp in early pregnancy as the uterus stretches. :)


----------



## chimmi

There's nothing when I wipe now and the cramps have gone (paracetamol I took 6 hours ago must have worn off by now!)
So am really confused but had a teeny tiny bit of hope(?) just wish if it is AF then it just starts already!
Is AF after failed IVF "normal"? Or does it come in dribs and drabs? Mine usually starts bright red..


----------



## 3chords

Are you on progesterone support? Typically if you're on a consistent and high enough dosage, you would not start AF until you come off it (and even then it would take a few days). Having said that I know some girls around here did start breakthrough bleeding even while on progesterone. For me it's never been that way though.


----------



## Bebe2

Emz and Madonna - Congratulations on BFP!!

Ostara - Good luck on Friday! 

Chimmi - FX for you. When I had BFP in the past, I still had AF like cramps. 

AFM: I am PUPO today. Had two "BB" blastocysts put in. TWW begins!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bebe2 said:


> Emz and Madonna - Congratulations on BFP!!
> 
> Ostara - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> Chimmi - FX for you. When I had BFP in the past, I still had AF like cramps.
> 
> AFM: I am PUPO today. Had two "BB" blastocysts put in. TWW begins!

Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## chimmi

Yes am on cyclogest pessaries 3 x daily now they upped my dose. I didn't even know I could start bleeding before I stopped them. What's breakthrough bleeding - AF?


----------



## harley81

Transfer today. Just had call to say to say one of our embryos (our top grade blasto) survived thaw and transfer booked for 1.30! Argh!


----------



## star25

Chimmi, praying for the best for you lovely xxx

Will catch up properly later as working x


----------



## star25

Bebe, congratulations on being pupo!

Harley, hope transfer went well, looking forward to seeing more bfps soon! 

3chords, I think we could have same timings 
I'm CD44 today, provera being delivered tomoro, nurse couldnt find dr to do a script so she added 2 months provera to my fet meds so saves me paying script fee too! 
I'll be having baseline scan, starting estrogen tablets, then go for mid cycle scan around day 12 ,if all ok as in lining over 8mm and no follicle there then start progesterone and arrange transfer day 
Nurse spoke quite positive saying the embryo will then start implanting, I hope it will! Test will be about 9 day's later, if positive have a blood test and scan 3 week's later, I hope this works! 
If the embryo doesnt survive thawing they will call to get permission to thaw another as only takes ten minutes
Anyway, forgot what I was saying! So will start provera tomoro, when af arrives book scratch for day 21 then baseline scan day 1 of cycle after that, if need be ill take provera to get that one started!


----------



## chimmi

I'm 100% sure my "bleeding" is AF trying to start but the progesterone is stopping it (specially as I've been told to increase my dose)
I'm prepared for a negative test in the morning and for the nurse to say to stop taking my progesterone (and then AF will come full flow)
Just want it to hurry up now this is the worst time of year for this heartache.
My manager has told me to get a sick note until jan 4th(!) and come back "refreshed" I would have only had 4 days of work over the holidays so it will be nice to not have to go in at all, just going to struggle for money majorly(!!!!)
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## chimmi

So of course the test was negative. The bleeding increased overnight filled a liner.
Told to stop taking the progesterone and will have a follow up appointment in a few weeks.
They said it will be about 6months until our 2nd cycle.
So I will be joining the gym in January again, and going to book a holiday abroad in May to cheer us up before we start again. 
Good luck to everyone else on here I won't be back for a while x 
At least i can have a few drinks over Christmas now (the only plus to all this!)


----------



## keri 01

I'm sorry Chimmi. Stay positive for your next cycle. Xx


----------



## Ostara84

BFN for me too :( there are no words to describe how broken I feel today. The second failed cycle is so much worse than the first :(

Hope you're ok chimmi x


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry chimmi and ostara, sending you hugs xxxxx


----------



## chimmi

Oh sorry to hear that Ostara :( sucks doesn't it x


----------



## 3chords

I'm so sorry Ostara and chimmi. This whole process is hard enough without the BFNs, so that just feels like an extra slap in the face.

I hope you have a nice holiday and a much more successful 2015!!


----------



## Bebe2

Star: It sounds like you are on your way!

Chimmi and Ostara: Sending you lots of :hugs:. This process is so hard on so many levels.


----------



## chimmi

We've been given a cancellation follow up appointment for the 30th december(!) coz I phoned about something else and they could fit us in. Delighted about that, and she said the doctor could decide to start after my February period.. So will wait and see :) excited to have a fresh start after the new year


----------



## beneathmywing

I am so so sorry chimmi and ostara!!! Ivf can be such a cruel process. Keep your heads up, I know its hard!! :hugs:


----------



## Madonna

Really sorry to hear your news Chimmi and Ostara. I hope you both manage to relax and enjoy the Christmas period.

Chimmi, good news about the cancellation appointment and maybe being able to start again in February. Fingers crossed for both of you x


----------



## star25

Thats good chimmi, keep looking forward as it will be your turn soon xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm so sorry girls :hugs: it makes me so sad that there's more bad news than good news on here sometimes. All of this makes us stronger women and I think everyone who suffered a chemical or BFN on this thread is coping amazingly well with such heartbreaking news. I couldn't have come out the other end without your support and kindness. You've all been a special and critical addition to my support network through an emotional rollercoaster and I'm so thankful.

I wish everyone a restful festive break and a happy and healthy 2015 which brings you your BFP and take-home baby xxxx


----------



## chimmi

We've decided to wait until June to start our 2nd cycle. We won't have annual leave until April so have Booked a holiday to Majorca in May before we start in June (haven't told the doctor that yet though but they did say they can work around holidays) 
We just need a breAk from it all and to let our hair down for a few months. 
We will both(!) be joining the gym next week so can get fit together. 
Every now and then when im on my own I start crying about everything we've been through with nothing to show (not even a frozen embryo) and it makes me sad. But trying to put it behind me now with the rest of crappy 2014 and can't wait for the new year and fresh start..!
Happy christmas everyone hope you all have a lovely time with family and have a lovely break we all deserve it :)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Chimmi & Ostara - so sorry to hear of your BFNs. I am sending you :hugs: This process is so cruel at times. 

Madonna, Keri & Emz - congrats on your BFPs! Hope things continue to progress for you both and here's to a happy & healthy 9 months. 

Bebe - how are you doing? Congrats on being PUPO. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I think of all you ladies often and have been reading this thread but not posting much since I moved. Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and here's to a wonderful 2015 where I hope you all get your BFPs (for those who don't have them yet) or healthy babies born! 

xoxo


----------



## star25

Hi psalm, good to hear from you, how are you? 

I hope everyone has a merry Christmas, wherever we are in our aim in our bfps, just remember we will all get there and we will have our babies 
In the meantime let's all enjoy this Christmas and the time we get to spend with our families ( even if in between work!) we all deserve a happy Christmas with our miracles to look forward to xxxxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi everybody, not sure if you remember me or my face (!) but I've been a bit MIA, congratulations to those with BFPs and I'm so sorry to those, who, like me, are still waiting.

I personally cannot wait to see the back of 2014. 2015 just has to be our year right? 

Two failed transfers later, so much money down the drain, and the specialist wants to do another hysteroscopy to check out my uterus as she is very surprised I'm not pregnant yet. Well, me too lady! 

I just wanted to make sure no one else feels alone, I'm here with you too, this is a hard time of year xx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi tuesdaysbaby, hope you're had a good Christmas. I found out last Friday that my FET (2nd cycle) didn't work, so my Christmas has been horrible. Also found out yesterday that one of my friends (in RL, not online) who was going through her second ivf cycle a week behind mine is pregnant. I am absolutely over the moon for her because I wouldn't wish this sadness on anyone, but it made my day a little bit more difficult. I mean, why did they get their Christmas miracle and not us?

Looks like we're in similar positions. Two failed cycles and now I have an appointment to discuss a hysteroscopy before we try again. I have trouble getting my lining to thicken, so we're hoping the hysteroscopy will give us some answers.

I know what you mean though - I'm ready for 2014 to be over!


----------



## star25

Hi again Tuesdaybaby, we never forget a face :)
Sorry your fet was a bfn, so hard doing this close to Christmas, I'm waiting for my fet about mid Feb so could have same timings 
I cant wait to start, hope we all get our bfps for 2015 xx


----------



## beneathmywing

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi everybody, not sure if you remember me or my face (!) but I've been a bit MIA, congratulations to those with BFPs and I'm so sorry to those, who, like me, are still waiting.
> 
> I personally cannot wait to see the back of 2014. 2015 just has to be our year right?
> 
> Two failed transfers later, so much money down the drain, and the specialist wants to do another hysteroscopy to check out my uterus as she is very surprised I'm not pregnant yet. Well, me too lady!
> 
> I just wanted to make sure no one else feels alone, I'm here with you too, this is a hard time of year xx

Hey, girlie!! Hope 2015 is our year! Sorry to hear about the failed fet :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry for people's bfn also. Im happy to leave 2014 behind also. 4 failed iuis, one failed ivf, one failed fet. Ready for new fet. I go for lining check scan on nye. Here's to 2015 xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm definitely on board with this thinking girls, I had all 3 of my failed ivfs in 2014, good riddance!


----------



## star25

Af is finally here CD54 ,now can book scratch and get on with fet next cycle!


----------



## beneathmywing

I agree girls, four failed iui's, one failed ivf, one canceled ivf, to hell with 2014!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Totally agree with all of you!

Two failed IUIs. 
One "successful" IVF that lead to a miscarriage at 10w4d.
Another IVF that resulted in a freeze-all cycle due to OHSS.

Goodbye 2014, you won't be missed!


----------



## chimmi

I can't wait to see the back of 2014 either. I love a new year and a new start and the hope that it brings. 
I had this stupid feeling that 2014 was shit for us because we didn't "welcome" it (lol) we usually go out and party etc to celebrate the new year, but last new year we stayed home and watched TV.. 
This year we are planning on driving to a look out point above our town and watching the midnight fireworks (in our new car, with our dog and a blanket) and then lighting a Chinese lantern (I bought it for my hubbyfor our 1st anniversary) I feel it's a good time to light it and might be symbolic.. Here's to 2015 I hope it's a good one for all of us x


----------



## harley81

My cycle has ended with a chemical :(, just debating whether to go again for one last fet. Might do and see if they will transfer the remaining 2 if we sign a waiver saying we're aware of the risks x


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> I can't wait to see the back of 2014 either. I love a new year and a new start and the hope that it brings.
> I had this stupid feeling that 2014 was shit for us because we didn't "welcome" it (lol) we usually go out and party etc to celebrate the new year, but last new year we stayed home and watched TV..
> This year we are planning on driving to a look out point above our town and watching the midnight fireworks (in our new car, with our dog and a blanket) and then lighting a Chinese lantern (I bought it for my hubbyfor our 1st anniversary) I feel it's a good time to light it and might be symbolic.. Here's to 2015 I hope it's a good one for all of us x

That sounds so nice!!!! DH and I are partying the new year in -- we are going to a NYE party at a catering hall. We did the same last year though, but at midnight I cried like a baby because that year we had started ttc, it was 8 months in, no bfp, and I just knew something was wrong and just knew 2014 was going to be a tough one. That it was!

This year, I want to think of happy things 2015 will bring instead of dwell on all the bad. Or atleast I will try.


----------



## star25

So sorry Harley, when will you find out about fet? Sending hugs xx


----------



## kaye

Hi ladies

sorry to see all the bfn results. Rubbish. 

I can't wait for 2015. Finally we are on the move with our journey. Booked in for scratch 12th Jan and then due af on 16/17th jan and I should start injections on cd2. So excited/nervous and scared all at the same time. 

Here's hoping 2015 is a good year for us all xx


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry to see all the bfn results. Rubbish.
> 
> I can't wait for 2015. Finally we are on the move with our journey. Booked in for scratch 12th Jan and then due af on 16/17th jan and I should start injections on cd2. So excited/nervous and scared all at the same time.
> 
> Here's hoping 2015 is a good year for us all xx


Hi, girlie! I have a scratched booked in for the 9th and then whenever af shows I will start on cd2 as well! We have a nice bunch in here, hope this thread ends up super lucky!


----------



## kaye

beneathmywing said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry to see all the bfn results. Rubbish.
> 
> I can't wait for 2015. Finally we are on the move with our journey. Booked in for scratch 12th Jan and then due af on 16/17th jan and I should start injections on cd2. So excited/nervous and scared all at the same time.
> 
> Here's hoping 2015 is a good year for us all xx
> 
> 
> Hi, girlie! I have a scratched booked in for the 9th and then whenever af shows I will start on cd2 as well! We have a nice bunch in here, hope this thread ends up super lucky!Click to expand...

Oh great were close to each other then. You on short protocol? I feel like it has taken so long to get here! I can't wait now. X


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry to see all the bfn results. Rubbish.
> 
> I can't wait for 2015. Finally we are on the move with our journey. Booked in for scratch 12th Jan and then due af on 16/17th jan and I should start injections on cd2. So excited/nervous and scared all at the same time.
> 
> Here's hoping 2015 is a good year for us all xx
> 
> 
> Hi, girlie! I have a scratched booked in for the 9th and then whenever af shows I will start on cd2 as well! We have a nice bunch in here, hope this thread ends up super lucky!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh great were close to each other then. You on short protocol? I feel like it has taken so long to get here! I can't wait now. XClick to expand...


Yes, I am doing a mini-ivf with low stims.. I start off with Femara for a few days. 

Will be here before you know it!


----------



## chimmi

So our follow up appointment was worse than expected... 
Were told that hubby's sample that he produced on the day of egg collection last cycle was "the worst yet" and "hardly any aperm seen" in it.. But however they did fertilise 3 eggs from the 4 that injected.. 
Our next issue I was not expecting and that is that my eggs are "poor quality" :( :( :( doc doesn't know why, could be one off or could be that I was born with them like that. He said there's nothing we can do to improve the quality if that's the case..
So here we are waiting to start out "second last chance" as he put it. I don't have much hope. But I will not give up


----------



## Lazydaisys

I has the same feeling that I didn't welcome last year in. It's defo being welcomed this time!!!! Bring on 2015


----------



## beneathmywing

chimmi said:


> So our follow up appointment was worse than expected...
> Were told that hubby's sample that he produced on the day of egg collection last cycle was "the worst yet" and "hardly any aperm seen" in it.. But however they did fertilise 3 eggs from the 4 that injected..
> Our next issue I was not expecting and that is that my eggs are "poor quality" :( :( :( doc doesn't know why, could be one off or could be that I was born with them like that. He said there's nothing we can do to improve the quality if that's the case..
> So here we are waiting to start out "second last chance" as he put it. I don't have much hope. But I will not give up

I'm sorry you didn't get great news Hun!!! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck for 2015 ladies. I hope all our dreams come true on this roller coaster. Keep smiling and happy new year xx


----------



## kaye

Happy new year ladies!!! 

Chimmi - sorry to hear your appointment didn't go that well but to get 3 eggs fertilised out of 4 is fantastic. Don't ever give up on your dream!! It might take us all longer to get there but we will get there! I believe that. We all have hope!

AFM - December deffo messed with my diet and I have gained a 4 lb. So today I have gone out and got my bootea which is a detox. Just wondering will this be ok to continue drinking through ivf? 
If not I will use 14 days now and save 14 days for another time. So I am back on track and ready to exercise eat clean and healthy whilst waiting to start ivf. 
So excited now. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## beneathmywing

Just wanted to wish all you ladies a very happy new year and a bfp to all still waiting for one!!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

chimmi said:


> So our follow up appointment was worse than expected...
> Were told that hubby's sample that he produced on the day of egg collection last cycle was "the worst yet" and "hardly any aperm seen" in it.. But however they did fertilise 3 eggs from the 4 that injected..
> Our next issue I was not expecting and that is that my eggs are "poor quality" :( :( :( doc doesn't know why, could be one off or could be that I was born with them like that. He said there's nothing we can do to improve the quality if that's the case..
> So here we are waiting to start out "second last chance" as he put it. I don't have much hope. But I will not give up

Chimmi - hun never give up! I don't believe that your eggs are such bad quality that you can't do anything to fix it. The author of the book "It Starts with the Egg" (Rebecca Fett) was told the same thing and then she set about finding out ways to improve her egg quality. By the time she had her IVF she had 20 eggs, of which 19 fertilized and she had a baby boy on her first go around with a surrogate. There are things you can do to improve your eggs and fulfill your dream of having a baby. Wishing you all the best in 2015 xoxo


----------



## chimmi

Psalm23v6 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> So our follow up appointment was worse than expected...
> Were told that hubby's sample that he produced on the day of egg collection last cycle was "the worst yet" and "hardly any aperm seen" in it.. But however they did fertilise 3 eggs from the 4 that injected..
> Our next issue I was not expecting and that is that my eggs are "poor quality" :( :( :( doc doesn't know why, could be one off or could be that I was born with them like that. He said there's nothing we can do to improve the quality if that's the case..
> So here we are waiting to start out "second last chance" as he put it. I don't have much hope. But I will not give up
> 
> Chimmi - hun never give up! I don't believe that your eggs are such bad quality that you can't do anything to fix it. The author of the book "It Starts with the Egg" (Rebecca Fett) was told the same thing and then she set about finding out ways to improve her egg quality. By the time she had her IVF she had 20 eggs, of which 19 fertilized and she had a baby boy on her first go around with a surrogate. There are things you can do to improve your eggs and fulfill your dream of having a baby. Wishing you all the best in 2015 xoxoClick to expand...

Thanks :) I'm not giving up, will see about getting that book, I am looking for things to try and improve the quality, so would love to read it!x


----------



## Psalm23v6

Chimmi - it's really easy to read and provides tons of practical advice for you and DH. Hope it works for you hun! :)


----------



## star25

Chimmi, Sorry to hear didnt go as well as you would have liked but 3 out of 4 fertilised so focus on the fact it can happen and it will happen xx


----------



## Bebe2

Chimmi,
I also like the Marilyn Shannon book, "Fertility, Cycles and Nutrition". It's probably a little out of date with some of the advice since it was published in 2009, but I found it helpful. I take the Lifetime Prenatal Vitamins she recommended in that book.


----------



## star25

kaye said:


> Happy new year ladies!!!
> 
> Chimmi - sorry to hear your appointment didn't go that well but to get 3 eggs fertilised out of 4 is fantastic. Don't ever give up on your dream!! It might take us all longer to get there but we will get there! I believe that. We all have hope!
> 
> AFM - December deffo messed with my diet and I have gained a 4 lb. So today I have gone out and got my bootea which is a detox. Just wondering will this be ok to continue drinking through ivf?
> If not I will use 14 days now and save 14 days for another time. So I am back on track and ready to exercise eat clean and healthy whilst waiting to start ivf.
> So excited now.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hi, I'm getting excited to start again now Christmas and new year is out the way
Spoke to nurse yesterday as having the scratch on 20th Jan amd was worried about not getting af for another month afterwards, she said to start taking the provera 5 days after the scratch, I normally get af 10 days after starting it so hopefully af will be here by 3rd Feb and I can start the medication for fet ready for transfer min Feb fingers ccrossed! 

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

star25 said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ladies!!!
> 
> Chimmi - sorry to hear your appointment didn't go that well but to get 3 eggs fertilised out of 4 is fantastic. Don't ever give up on your dream!! It might take us all longer to get there but we will get there! I believe that. We all have hope!
> 
> AFM - December deffo messed with my diet and I have gained a 4 lb. So today I have gone out and got my bootea which is a detox. Just wondering will this be ok to continue drinking through ivf?
> If not I will use 14 days now and save 14 days for another time. So I am back on track and ready to exercise eat clean and healthy whilst waiting to start ivf.
> So excited now.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Hi, I'm getting excited to start again now Christmas and new year is out the way
> Spoke to nurse yesterday as having the scratch on 20th Jan amd was worried about not getting af for another month afterwards, she said to start taking the provera 5 days after the scratch, I normally get af 10 days after starting it so hopefully af will be here by 3rd Feb and I can start the medication for fet ready for transfer min Feb fingers ccrossed!
> 
> How is everyone else? XxxClick to expand...

Good luck Star. How many blasts are you transferring? We have two left and hoping they both thaw okay. Not starting until April though x


----------



## star25

Just the one, it's nhs but we did tick the 1-2 box and see how the first one thaws out, hopefully ok, I'm appy to transfer just one though,just praying it works and for everyone else, I would love to have a little one for next Christmas xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

star25 said:


> Just the one, it's nhs but we did tick the 1-2 box and see how the first one thaws out, hopefully ok, I'm appy to transfer just one though,just praying it works and for everyone else, I would love to have a little one for next Christmas xx

We have to do 2 as frozen together in one vial. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## star25

Thats exciting babydancing amd sound like you have an amazing holiday planned too, lots to look forward to in 2015 ! Xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hubby surprised me with the holiday on Christmas Eve as an early 30th birthday gift. I can't wait. x


----------



## star25

Thats so lovely, what a great hubby u have! x


----------



## beneathmywing

Just bumping this up to the first page.

Was thinking of you ladies and wondering what everyone is up to. Would love to hear some updates!! Hopefully happy ones.


AFM: I was about to start my cycle with my new RE last month and had a little setback with DH's blood work, but all is well so now just waiting for af to show next month!!


----------



## emz1200

Hi Beneath,

I really hope all goes well for you on your next cycle.

AFM Well after getting our first BFP ever in Dec we went for our 7 week scan at the beginning of Jan & they couldn't see anything apart from an empty sack. After another 2 scans they have said that this pregnancy isn't viable so i am currently waiting to miscarry naturally.

I really wish i had a nicer story to share but obviously it still isn't our time x


----------



## star25

Oh emz I'm so so sorry, sending big hugs to you, stay strong it will be your time soon xxx


----------



## kaye

Emz - I am so sorry to hear your upsetting news. Sending you hugs xxx 

Beneath - hope time goes fast for you and good luck.

AFM I am on day 15 of injections. Ready for egg collection on Sunday. Should of been tomorrow but they are too busy so have lowered my dose of menopur to 70 for yesterday and today. I should trigger tonight. Nervous 

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## star25

Great news Kaye, dont be nervous, I know it's hard but it's honestly fine, think of the excitement after! X


----------



## beneathmywing

emz1200 said:


> Hi Beneath,
> 
> I really hope all goes well for you on your next cycle.
> 
> AFM Well after getting our first BFP ever in Dec we went for our 7 week scan at the beginning of Jan & they couldn't see anything apart from an empty sack. After another 2 scans they have said that this pregnancy isn't viable so i am currently waiting to miscarry naturally.
> 
> I really wish i had a nicer story to share but obviously it still isn't our time x

Oh, no, hun!! I am so so sorry to hear this :(


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Emz - I am so sorry to hear your upsetting news. Sending you hugs xxx
> 
> Beneath - hope time goes fast for you and good luck.
> 
> AFM I am on day 15 of injections. Ready for egg collection on Sunday. Should of been tomorrow but they are too busy so have lowered my dose of menopur to 70 for yesterday and today. I should trigger tonight. Nervous
> 
> Hope everyone ok x

Fx for you hun!!!


----------



## kaye

Hi ladies

Had my egg retrieval today. They got 8 eggs which I felt a little disappointed with. Just praying some fertilise and u get a good phone call tomorrow..

Hope.everyone ok x


----------



## star25

Dont be disappointed Kaye thats good! How was your fert report? X


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had my egg retrieval today. They got 8 eggs which I felt a little disappointed with. Just praying some fertilise and u get a good phone call tomorrow..
> 
> Hope.everyone ok x

Don't focus on the quantity hun, I know that's hard.. but it all comes down to quality at the end!!! Hope you get a great fert report!


----------



## kaye

7 were mature. Lost 2 at injections and then out of 5 only 2 fertilised normally. Going for TRSF tomorrow which makes me think they don't have much hope xx


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> 7 were mature. Lost 2 at injections and then out of 5 only 2 fertilised normally. Going for TRSF tomorrow which makes me think they don't have much hope xx

Don't lose hope, hun! Those two embies can very well be your baby/ies. Keep growing, embies!!!


----------

